# عالم حواء > إدارة المنزل و تنسيقه > تنسيق الحدائق و نباتات الزينة >  لكل حَكـَـآِيِه بِدَآيَه..وَمَن هُنَآ تُسًـتُمِر بَدَآيَه حَـــدِيَقتَي,,

## um sheikha

عـزيــزتـــــيـ مـــنـ فضــــلكـِ ثوانـــــيـ معـــدودهـ وســـــوفـ يتــمـ تحمـــيلـ الموضـــــوعـ 
ســــعدنااا بزيــــارتكِ لقســــــمـ تنـــسيقـ الحـــــدائقـ ونبــــاتات الـــزينهـ
تجمــــــــعـ حــــــــديقتيـ التـاســـــــــــعـ 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

5 أسباب شائعة وراء تحول نباتات الريحان إلى... 
احدث تصاميم حدائق منزلية للمساحات الصغيرة... 
اجمل تنسيقات حدائق منزلية انيقة وبسيطة 
اجمل صور ديكورات جلسات خارجية تناسب جميع... 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن زهور القرنفل 
طريقة زراعة الورد والعناية بس بسهوله 
طريقة زراعة الخضروات في البيت بسهولة 
احدث صور جلسات خارجية انيقة وجميلة 
كيفية تجفيف الورد الطبيعي بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة 
كل ما تحتاج لمعرفته عن النباتات العطرية

----------


## um sheikha

عزيزتي العضوه .. 
هذا موضوع اختنا فلونه مشرفة قسم الانترنيت والحاسب وهي مشكوره على مجهودها الطيب 
بتعلمج كيف تنزلين الصور اذا حبيتي المشاركه في التجمع 

+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++ 
اضغطي هنا

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور .. مبروك علينا التجمع التاسع
الله يجمعنا دوم على الخير ياربي

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
امس بالليل دخلت البيت وبغيت أصيح
مايهون البيت على اصحابه
لقيت أطلال وبقى ريحه من ام شيخه وخوياته
قلت لريحه وللاطلال ما شفتوا لي خوياتي
قلوا وش فيج وش له الحزن خوياتج في بيت تاسع
خلي الهم لنا وبعد الأحزان ما عندنا غير الذكرى
قلت آفا آفا وشذا الكلام نبي نرجع للفوائد سنين
تجمع في هذا البيت والتاسع زيادة فوائد

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> امس بالليل دخلت البيت وبغيت أصيح
> مايهون البيت على اصحابه
> لقيت أطلال وبقى ريحه من ام شيخه وخوياته
> قلت لريحه وللاطلال ما شفتوا لي خوياتي
> قلوا وش فيج وش له الحزن خوياتج في بيت تاسع
> خلي الهم لنا وبعد الأحزان ما عندنا غير الذكرى
> قلت آفا آفا وشذا الكلام نبي نرجع للفوائد سنين
> تجمع في هذا البيت والتاسع زيادة فوائد


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام علي 
نور البيت اليديد .. اقول اشبلاه التجمع منور ثرها ام علي داخله 
دقني حزن من يوم قليت البكاء على الاطلال غربله ابليسج ثرج هب هينه 
راعية قصيد

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

مبرووووووووووووووك علينا وعليكم التجمع اليديد وربي يعطيها الصحة والعافية غاليتنا أم شيخة
وربي يجعله تجمع زاهي بوروده وثماره ويبارك لنا فيه يا رب

صدق ما شاء الله ما شاء الله مجهودج واضح جدا مثل العادة طبعا وهذا شي مب غريب عليج فديتج

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> مبرووووووووووووووك علينا وعليكم التجمع اليديد وربي يعطيها الصحة والعافية غاليتنا أم شيخة
> وربي يجعله تجمع زاهي بوروده وثماره ويبارك لنا فيه يا رب
> 
> صدق ما شاء الله ما شاء الله مجهودج واضح جدا مثل العادة طبعا وهذا شي مب غريب عليج فديتج


وعلييييييج السلام والرحمه يام وليد اللهم امين يدووم تجمعنا بتواجدكن ياربي ويعلنا دوم زايدين هب ناقصين 
فديتج عساج سلامه ياربي ما سويت شي .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :27: مبروك عليكم افتتاح التجمع التاسع :27: 
ما شا الله جهود جبارة من عضوات مخلصات للتجمع وعلى راسهم الحبيبة الغالية :16:  أم شيخة
يعلم الله كم أحن للتجمع الأول الي جمعنا وعرفنا على أجمل الأزهاروالي تعلمنا منهن وتبادلنا الخبرات
أم شيخة الحبيبة وكل عضوات القسم أعتذر وبشدة عن تقصيري في المشاركة بسبب الظروف السابقة الي مريت فيهالكن سبحان الله نسايم الحدائق تنادي

إن شا الله تتحسن ظروفي وأشارك وياكم بقوة 

 :27: سلامي لكل زهرة في هذا البستان الجميل :27:

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اختي ام شيخه انني مستبشرة خيرا 
من توقيت افتتاح التجمع من بدايات موسم الحدائق الخليجي 
وباذن الله تعم الفائده الجميع 
والعبره ليست بالكم وانما بالكيف 
حاليا يشغلي الاستعداد للعوده للمدارس 
لكن حديقتي سيكون لها نصيب الاسد من الاهتمام والرعايه 
وسنتشارك جميعا في وضع خطط الارتقاء بمستوى حدائقنا المنزليه الجميله 
وتحديثها وجعلها افضل مما كانت عليه في الموسم السابق 
حاليا اعاني مشكلة انتشار الحشائش الضاره وسط العشب الاخضر مما يجعل 
شكله قبيحا والسبب ان التربه التي جددتها السنه الفائته والسماد كانا يحتويان 
على هذه البذور ومن الصعب اكتشاف هذه المشكله الا بعد نمو الحشيش 
خيار تبديل الحشيش بالكامل غير وارد 
انتظر اراءكم وخبراتكم للتخلص من هذه المشكله

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مبروك عليكم افتتاح التجمع التاسع
> ما شا الله جهود جبارة من عضوات مخلصات للتجمع وعلى راسهم الحبيبة الغالية أم شيخة
> يعلم الله كم أحن للتجمع الأول الي جمعنا وعرفنا على أجمل الأزهاروالي تعلمنا منهن وتبادلنا الخبرات
> أم شيخة الحبيبة وكل عضوات القسم أعتذر وبشدة عن تقصيري في المشاركة بسبب الظروف السابقة الي مريت فيهالكن سبحان الله نسايم الحدائق تنادي
> 
> إن شا الله تتحسن ظروفي وأشارك وياكم بقوة 
> 
> سلامي لكل زهرة في هذا البستان الجميل


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جواهر 
مادري شكلي احلم اني اشوف مشاركتج .. لا صدق هب حلم هذا علم 
ام جواهر امبينا ..يا مرحبا الساع اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت عز الله ان اليوم العيد عيدين 
مسموحه يام جواهر مسموحه المهم تواجدتج امبينا 
اثلجتي صدري بهالمفاجأه والتواجد الي نور التجمع .

----------


## ام حمود2010

السلام عليكم 



الف مبروك على التجمع الجديد و اتمنى اني افيدكم و استفيد و ان شاء الله يجعله تجمع الخير علينا كلنا 


عندي استفسار انا زارعه يح و ما شاء الله كبر بس قبل لا يكمل النضوج يتكسر ما ادري ليش 



هههههه داخله عرض

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اختي ام شيخه انني مستبشرة خيرا 
> من توقيت افتتاح التجمع من بدايات موسم الحدائق الخليجي 
> وباذن الله تعم الفائده الجميع 
> والعبره ليست بالكم وانما بالكيف 
> حاليا يشغلي الاستعداد للعوده للمدارس 
> لكن حديقتي سيكون لها نصيب الاسد من الاهتمام والرعايه 
> وسنتشارك جميعا في وضع خطط الارتقاء بمستوى حدائقنا المنزليه الجميله 
> وتحديثها وجعلها افضل مما كانت عليه في الموسم السابق 
> ...


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جاااسم 
والله انها اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت نور التجمع ياذات اللون البنفسجي
ياختيه وين دارج تولهنا عليج
والله قلت انج مشغوله مع لعيال تجهزون للمدارس .. الله يعطيج العافيه ياربي 
انا خلصت ولله الحمد دوام شيخه باجر وتركيه يوم الثلاثاء
ام جاسم الشير الي بين الحشيش اعتقد انه من السماد مش من الحشيش والله اعلم لان طريقتكم في زرع الحشيش 
صحيحه ولان بعض الاسمده تكون فيها بذور اما المعالج حراريا ما تعانين من هالامر .




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك على التجمع الجديد و اتمنى اني افيدكم و استفيد و ان شاء الله يجعله تجمع الخير علينا كلنا 
> 
> 
> عندي استفسار انا زارعه يح و ما شاء الله كبر بس قبل لا يكمل النضوج يتكسر ما ادري ليش 
> 
> ...


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام حمود .. الله يبارج فيج ياربي سعيدين بنظمامج لتجمعنا فديتج 
اللهم امين .. ان شاء الله المزارعات يردن على استفسارج .

----------


## ام حمود2010

> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جاااسم 
> والله انها اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت نور التجمع ياذات اللون البنفسجي
> ياختيه وين دارج تولهنا عليج
> والله قلت انج مشغوله مع لعيال تجهزون للمدارس .. الله يعطيج العافيه ياربي 
> انا خلصت ولله الحمد دوام شيخه باجر وتركيه يوم الثلاثاء
> ام جاسم الشير الي بين الحشيش اعتقد انه من السماد مش من الحشيش والله اعلم لان طريقتكم في زرع الحشيش 
> صحيحه ولان بعض الاسمده تكون فيها بذور اما المعالج حراريا ما تعانين من هالامر .
> 
> 
> ...


تسلمين فديتج و يسعدني الانضمام لكم

----------


## ام الغلا 2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبروك عليكم التجمع اليديد وان شاء الافادة والاستفادة من الجميع
من الاسبوع اللي طاف وانا احاول الدخول للمنتدى لكن ما يفتح عندي ما اعرف ليج والحمدلله اليوم اوكيه حاولت ادخل عن طريق البلاك بيري بس صعب 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مبروك عليكم التجمع اليديد وان شاء الافادة والاستفادة من الجميع
> من الاسبوع اللي طاف وانا احاول الدخول للمنتدى لكن ما يفتح عندي ما اعرف ليج والحمدلله اليوم اوكيه حاولت ادخل عن طريق البلاك بيري بس صعب 
> تحياتي لكم


وعليج السلام والرحمه حياج الله اختي ام الغلا 
الله يبارج فيج عزيزتي ما عليه خذي وقتج وفي انتظار مشاركاتج

----------


## ام حمود2010

أخيرا وصلو الصور بس سامحوني على العفسه لأني داخله من البئ بي لأني عيزت و أنا أحاول من الأيباد ما يضبط المهم بخليكم مع الصور 
هائ الصوره أول ما ندخل البيت على اليمين

----------


## um sheikha

علومي لليوم 
شمرت عن يديه ووينك يالحوش قصدي :7:  احم الحديقه 
خالي طالب مني قفص المتوه حق متوتهم وحاطه كل سامان المشتل لانه كبير XXL
المهم ظهرته بمساعدة ولد ختيه والطباخ وتركيه من انفتح الباب يالله اربعت يابت المايوه الشرعي وعقي ثيابها ولبسته
وهاتك ربيع على الحشيش وولد ختيه يغسل القفص مع الطباخ وتركيه تباه يرشها وسبحها وهي مستمتعه .. وشيخه تقولي واخيرا انفتح باب الحديقه 
وانا والبشكاره غسلنا الدري الذي يأدي الي الحديقه والدري والبقعه كلها بالماي والصابون 
وباجر عندنا بعد تنظيفات نخلع رداء الصيف من الحديقه ونستقبل الشتاء بحله جديده ان شاء الله بمساعدة لمزارع 
هاذي اعلومي ويله هاتن علومكن.

ام حمود تبارك الرحمن ما شاء الله في صور ولا هاذي بس علشان اعلق

----------


## ام حمود2010

وهائ على اليسار أول ما ندش
و لاحظو البيت اللي لأزق فينا كأشفنا وأيد

----------


## ام حمود2010

خاطري انشقها و في نفس الوقت أخذ راحتي و أسوي يلسه حلوة تعرفون بعد كم شهر أن شاء الله بيستوي الجو حلو 
مشكلتي الوحيدهه. هالحوش مخربط و مافيه شيء و تعرفون بيوت الاجار حرام تعقين بيزاتج عليها و تطلعين منها بعد شنه أو سنتين

----------


## ام حمود2010

> علومي لليوم 
> شمرت عن يديه ووينك يالحوش قصدي احم الحديقه 
> خالي طالب مني قفص المتوه حق متوتهم وحاطه كل سامان المشتل لانه كبير XXL
> المهم ظهرته بمساعدة ولد ختيه والطباخ وتركيه من انفتح الباب يالله اربعت يابت المايوه الشرعي وعقي ثيابها ولبسته
> وهاتك ربيع على الحشيش وولد ختيه يغسل القفص مع الطباخ وتركيه تباه يرشها وسبحها وهي مستمتعه .. وشيخه تقولي واخيرا انفتح باب الحديقه 
> وانا والبشكاره غسلنا الدري الذي يأدي الي الحديقه والدري والبقعه كلها بالماي والصابون 
> وباجر عندنا بعد تنظيفات نخلع رداء الصيف من الحديقه ونستقبل الشتاء بحله جديده ان شاء الله بمساعدة لمزارع 
> هاذي اعلومي ويله هاتن علومكن.
> 
> ام حمود تبارك الرحمن ما شاء الله في صور ولا هاذي بس علشان اعلق


هايل بس فديتج تعب من البي بي اما انا صورت كل ركن من الحوش 


و في حوش صغير ورا البيت بس كله بلاط هذا مخليتنه بس للغسيل و التنور و جي يعني بس هو بعد بسويله احواض زراعه و برتبه و بصورهلكم خلاف

----------


## um sheikha

ام حمود فديتج في تعليق بسيط لازم انوه عليه قبل التعليق على الصور 
1-هو ان الرد الواحد يشل تقريبا 12 صوره من دون تعليق مع التعليق يشل 10 صور 
2-بعدين الصور حجمهن وايد كبير 
هذا موضوع اختنا فلونه مشرفة قسم الانترنيت والحاسب وهي مشكوره على مجهودها الطيب 
بتعلمج كيف تنزلين الصور اذا حبيتي تنزيل الصور وتصغيرهن في التجمع 
+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++ 
اضغطي هنا
هذا الشيئين مهم انج تعرفينهن بصلي وبرجع للتعليق

----------


## ميثانووبس

مبارك التجمع وان شاء الله حدايقنا وحدايقكم في زود ونعمه وخضرة

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير 
مبروك علينا كلنا
ماشاء الله ما تفرقنا
الا عشان نجتمع على
احسن بيتنا التاسع

----------


## ام حمود2010

> ام حمود فديتج في تعليق بسيط لازم انوه عليه قبل التعليق على الصور 
> 1-هو ان الرد الواحد يشل تقريبا 12 صوره من دون تعليق مع التعليق يشل 10 صور 
> 2-بعدين الصور حجمهن وايد كبير 
> هذا موضوع اختنا فلونه مشرفة قسم الانترنيت والحاسب وهي مشكوره على مجهودها الطيب 
> بتعلمج كيف تنزلين الصور اذا حبيتي تنزيل الصور وتصغيرهن في التجمع [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> +++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++ 
> اضغطي هنا
> هذا الشيئين مهم انج تعرفينهن بصلي وبرجع للتعليق


ادري اختي بس تعرفين انا داخله من الفون و يعلق ما طاع يعطيني الصور كلهم مره وحده السموحه بحاول اصغرهن و اتريا تعليقج

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله وحده لاشريك له,,,له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير,,, 
اللهم إني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شر مابعده,,,

صباح النشاط ..
فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح

بين كل خير وخير 
مسافه مرهقه تسمى { الأبتلاء }
مليئه بالاجر لمن يصبر ويحتسب
فــ هنيئاً لمن صبر وحتسب
 :12 (45): 
ريوق تايم حياكن

عدنا والعود احمدُ
انزين بخبركن يتني هديه بمناسبة ؟؟  :21: 
يالله ياحب الحريم انهن يعرفن شو المناسبه  :29: 
شوفن الهديه .. عجبتني وابتسمت  :5:  وتركيه شلتها واربعت تقولي امي خليني اروح برا 
بسويلج ورده عزات قضت على الي بقاه الصيف حي  :24: حتى في الهديه ياتركوش مناشبتني  :28:

----------


## um sheikha

> أخيرا وصلو الصور بس سامحوني على العفسه لأني داخله من البئ بي لأني عيزت و أنا أحاول من الأيباد ما يضبط المهم بخليكم مع الصور 
> هائ الصوره أول ما ندخل البيت على اليمين


هلا ام حمود .. فديتج صعب التحميل من الايباد مش مثل الاب توب والبي بي لازم الصور تاخذينهن بالايباد وسالفه طويله التحميل منه 
تبارك الرحمن تعرفين لو عندي هالمساحه بزرعها حشيش والاطراف بزرعها مثل ما سويتي ورد موسمي والسور ورا الورد الموسمي وماش الله عندج نخله وشير كبار بيحلن المكان 





> وهائ على اليسار أول ما ندش
> و لاحظو البيت اللي لأزق فينا كأشفنا وأيد


فديتج مافيه مجال تزرعين داماس حتى الداماس الي استخدمته سعودي حجمه اصغر عن المحلي بوايد بس منطقتج صغيره .. في اشياء ثانيه لتغطية المكان 



> ادري اختي بس تعرفين انا داخله من الفون و يعلق ما طاع يعطيني الصور كلهم مره وحده السموحه بحاول اصغرهن و اتريا تعليقج


ادري فديتج  :1: هذا التنويه قلته لكل العضوات مش لج بس روتين مش اكثر  :2: . 



> مبارك التجمع وان شاء الله حدايقنا وحدايقكم في زود ونعمه وخضرة


حي الله ام عبادي الله يبارج فيج ياربي




> السلام عليكم 
> مساء الخير 
> مبروك علينا كلنا
> ماشاء الله ما تفرقنا
> الا عشان نجتمع على
> احسن بيتنا التاسع


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام علي صباح النور والسرور
الله يبارج فيج اللهم امين 
وينج ليش مقننه الدخول للتجمع

----------


## الورد الأحمر

يا هلا ومسهلا
وصباحكم فل وورد وياسمين ورياحين
عاد أنا دخلت عليكم التجمع وان شاء الله الإرادة قوية
بس تعقيب ع الاخت بس اهم شي ما تزعل مني ...
بخصوص حرام الواحد يرتب بيت الاجار

بالعكس ... ترا البيت بعد بيتج ومنها ترا تتعلمين فيه قبل لا يكون لج بيتج. الخاص
وأعطيك أنا أكبر مثال.... كل ما اسوي شي اتعايز عنه وأقول مثل ما تقولين بالضبط
بس حاليا متشجعة لان أكيد بتستوي أخطاء بالبيت 

وتابعيني ... لأني متابعة وناوية ان شاء الله احط لكم شو مسوية من إنتاجات ^^

----------


## ام حمود2010

تسلمين ام شيخه بحاول ازرع حشيش لانه الارض اصلا مب متساويه و يبالها شغل و عندي مشكله بعد انا في فصل الربيع زرعت كزبره و بقدونس و بابونج وخزامه بس للاسف العصافير عندي وايد و ياكلون الزرع

----------


## um sheikha

> يا هلا ومسهلا
> وصباحكم فل وورد وياسمين ورياحين
> عاد أنا دخلت عليكم التجمع وان شاء الله الإرادة قوية
> بس تعقيب ع الاخت بس اهم شي ما تزعل مني ...
> بخصوص حرام الواحد يرتب بيت الاجار
> 
> بالعكس ... ترا البيت بعد بيتج ومنها ترا تتعلمين فيه قبل لا يكون لج بيتج. الخاص
> وأعطيك أنا أكبر مثال.... كل ما اسوي شي اتعايز عنه وأقول مثل ما تقولين بالضبط
> بس حاليا متشجعة لان أكيد بتستوي أخطاء بالبيت 
> ...


ياحي الله بالورد الاحمر ان شاء الله الاراده قويه 
ام حمود اكبر من الزعل ما شاء الله عليها 
انا بيتي اجار عندي قناعه بأن العمر بيد الله ما اقدر اضمن عمري ولو ثانيه فما بالج خمس سنين يالله بحياه
حياج الله في تجمع حديقتي وبأنتظار صور بأذن الله




> تسلمين ام شيخه بحاول ازرع حشيش لانه الارض اصلا مب متساويه و يبالها شغل و عندي مشكله بعد انا في فصل الربيع زرعت كزبره و بقدونس و بابونج وخزامه بس للاسف العصافير عندي وايد و ياكلون الزرع


العفو ياحمودالحشيش بيعطي منظر ناعم وهادي للمكان وتبارك الرحمن مدخل بيتج جدن راقي 
وين حاطه مشتل الخضروات .. وبشيرج انا الطيور ما خلت شي ما نقبته 
خت الموضوع بروح رياضيه وقلت استاجر من وراهن ابركلي بدالي ما تمت مثل العيوز الهايم

----------


## ام حمود2010

> يا هلا ومسهلا
> وصباحكم فل وورد وياسمين ورياحين
> عاد أنا دخلت عليكم التجمع وان شاء الله الإرادة قوية
> بس تعقيب ع الاخت بس اهم شي ما تزعل مني ...
> بخصوص حرام الواحد يرتب بيت الاجار
> 
> بالعكس ... ترا البيت بعد بيتج ومنها ترا تتعلمين فيه قبل لا يكون لج بيتج. الخاص
> وأعطيك أنا أكبر مثال.... كل ما اسوي شي اتعايز عنه وأقول مثل ما تقولين بالضبط
> بس حاليا متشجعة لان أكيد بتستوي أخطاء بالبيت 
> ...


هلا اهتي لا فديتج ما ازعل بس انا قصدي من حرام انه تخسرين فوق 100الف على بيت الاجار نحن للحين وايد مخسرين عليه من داخل و ما قلنا شي بس ما نعرف اذا بنتم فيه سنتين على بعض العمر بيد رب العالمين هذا شي اكيد ولا حد فينا يعرف متى وقته 

و هذا مب معناته انه بنيلس في خرابه اكيد بنعدل و نسوي في حدود المعقول

----------


## ام حمود2010

> ياحي الله بالورد الاحمر ان شاء الله الاراده قويه 
> ام حمود اكبر من الزعل ما شاء الله عليها 
> انا بيتي اجار عندي قناعه بأن العمر بيد الله ما اقدر اضمن عمري ولو ثانيه فما بالج خمس سنين يالله بحياه
> حياج الله في تجمع حديقتي وبأنتظار صور بأذن الله
> 
> 
> العفو ياحمودالحشيش بيعطي منظر ناعم وهادي للمكان وتبارك الرحمن مدخل بيتج جدن راقي 
> وين حاطه مشتل الخضروات .. وبشيرج انا الطيور ما خلت شي ما نقبته 
> خت الموضوع بروح رياضيه وقلت استاجر من وراهن ابركلي بدالي ما تمت مثل العيوز الهايم


هيه احسه وايد يعطيج راحه لما تشوفين اللون الاخضر 


و عن العصافير بالعافيه عليهم هههههه

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
مبروك التجمع اليديد 
تجمع خير وبركة وزراعة حلوه باذن الله 
انشغلنا وايد فالاجازة ورمضان هذا غير الامراض ولله الحمد 
ام شيخه الله يعطيج العافيه على مجهودج الكبير في مقدمة التجمع 
احلى مقدمة للحين 
ام حمود اعتبري كل الزرع وكل الاشجار اللي تزرعينها صدقة لانه فعلا لما تغرسين شجره فالدنيا ستحصلين على مثلها 
فالاخرة باذن الله 
وخوياتج فالتجمع اغلبهم مستاجرين بس ما يحبون البيت اكلح املح الخضار حلو 
علومي بداية تنظيف اماكن اليح والبطيخ وقلمت الجوريه وجلعت وردة الصباح اللي تحتها بس ترا الجوريه وايد تعبت فالصيف 
اما الياسمين ما شاء الله عليه ما يعول من الحر

----------


## ميثانووبس

غامضتنى اشجرة الغار..اتيبست كامله مع ان التنقيط تحتها..
سرت بجلعها والا اشوف لج عرج اخضر طوله 5سم تقريبا طالع لج من تحتها..
وبطلت ما بجلعها لين يكبر هالبرعم وبقص المتيبس..

اذكرتج ام شيخه يوم تقولين اتفائلي ولا تتشائمين :Smile:

----------


## ام حمود2010

> السلام عليكم 
> مبروك التجمع اليديد 
> تجمع خير وبركة وزراعة حلوه باذن الله 
> انشغلنا وايد فالاجازة ورمضان هذا غير الامراض ولله الحمد 
> ام شيخه الله يعطيج العافيه على مجهودج الكبير في مقدمة التجمع 
> احلى مقدمة للحين 
> ام حمود اعتبري كل الزرع وكل الاشجار اللي تزرعينها صدقة لانه فعلا لما تغرسين شجره فالدنيا ستحصلين على مثلها 
> فالاخرة باذن الله 
> وخوياتج فالتجمع اغلبهم مستاجرين بس ما يحبون البيت اكلح املح الخضار حلو 
> ...


هههههه 
عيبتني اكلح املح صح فديتج عسب جي انا داخله لهذا التجمع عسب اكثر الخضار بس خلكم من هذا كله عطوني رايكم في اليلسه وين اخليها وشو الحل عسب اغطي شوي على البيت اليديد اللي كله عمال و خبروني متى ابدا ازرع انا زارعه تين و برتقال و ليمون و لوز و رمان و غير عن النخل و الناريلا كانو قبل و في فاكهه اسمهات تشو تشو على ما اعتقد و زارعه فل و ياسمين بس كيف اخليهم يتسلقون و هم اصلا بعيدين عن اليدار و شكرا

----------


## سلرا

السلام عليكم خوياتي جميعا ومساكن الله بالخير واطلب منكم السموحه لنقطاعي الفتره الي طافت تعرفون الي يبنى بييت يدخل معركه ضرووووس وعقبها يحتاج الى فتره استجمام واعاده برمجه نفسيه وعقليه 
المهم انى انا بعدنى في نص المعركه ودعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق ............ز وان شاء الله من تسنح لى الفرصه بدخل وبشارك معاكم وانا مالي غنى عنكم خواتى وخصوصا ام شيخه الغاليه الي تجمعنا وتعيد نشاطنا الى موسم زراعي جديد ومزهر .....تحياتى

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

صباح النشاط ..
فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح

عندمَآ لآتَنجّح في أمرٍ


فأعلمْ أنّ ( آللّہُ سُبحآنہُ وَ تعآلى] ♥
يعلَم أنہُ ليسَ لك ↓
- إمَآ لأنّك غَير مُستَعد لہُ . .
- أوَ لأنّك لنْ تَقدِر على تحّملہُ الآن . .
-أوَ أنّ هُناك قادِم أفضَل لَك . .
فَـ آرضىّ بِمآ گتبہُ آللّہُ لگ
وَ ابتسَم
 :12 (45):

----------


## ميثانووبس

:Smile:  الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

السلام عليكم خواتي 
مبرررروك عليكم التجمع و فكرة وووووووايد حلوة و جديدة انا اموووووت على شي اسمه الزرع و دوم ان شاء الله بكون من المشاركين وياكم باذن الرحمن 
احبكم كلكم في الله  :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> مبروك التجمع اليديد 
> تجمع خير وبركة وزراعة حلوه باذن الله 
> انشغلنا وايد فالاجازة ورمضان هذا غير الامراض ولله الحمد 
> ام شيخه الله يعطيج العافيه على مجهودج الكبير في مقدمة التجمع 
> احلى مقدمة للحين 
> ام حمود اعتبري كل الزرع وكل الاشجار اللي تزرعينها صدقة لانه فعلا لما تغرسين شجره فالدنيا ستحصلين على مثلها 
> فالاخرة باذن الله 
> وخوياتج فالتجمع اغلبهم مستاجرين بس ما يحبون البيت اكلح املح الخضار حلو 
> ...


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام منصور حياج الله نور التجمع اليديد اللهم امين 
تسلمين فديتج هاا الي انروم عليه نسويه ودي بالزين بس القدرات محدوده والنسيان مخرب لفيوزات 
ما شاء الله عليج يعني شغاله في حديقتج خلاص هذا شفع لج لعدم دخولج هالفتره الي فاتت :2: 
صدقج الياسمين ما شاء الله عليه 
بأنتظار انتظام دخولج بعد دوام لعيال والله يعطيج العافيه .




> غامضتنى اشجرة الغار..اتيبست كامله مع ان التنقيط تحتها..
> سرت بجلعها والا اشوف لج عرج اخضر طوله 5سم تقريبا طالع لج من تحتها..
> وبطلت ما بجلعها لين يكبر هالبرعم وبقص المتيبس..
> 
> اذكرتج ام شيخه يوم تقولين اتفائلي ولا تتشائمين


اللهم لك الحمد والشكر الحمدلله انج ما جلعتيها ونتبهتي 
شفتي الحياه حلوه بالتفاءل 
ردج هذا حسيت انج متفاءله وفرحانه ابتسمي يام عبادي الدنيا والله ما تسوى 
سوي مثلي انا ما افكر بشي نهائيا عندي ايمان بالله انه هو يمشيلي اموري بالي يناسبني 
علشان جذيه احس عمري مرتاحه ومتفاءله وحتى لو تعترض طريجي مشكله او شي يغثني اعرف انه بينفعني 
احنا احسن عن غيرنا يام عبادي ليش نعيش يومنا مهمومين ومتظايقين بأيدنا نسعد عمارنا وبأيدنا نتعسها 
واحنا الله رازقنا الصحه والعافيه ومنعم علينا بالزوج والعيال والبيت وبقوت يومنا اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 




> هههههه 
> عيبتني اكلح املح صح فديتج عسب جي انا داخله لهذا التجمع عسب اكثر الخضار بس خلكم من هذا كله عطوني رايكم في اليلسه وين اخليها وشو الحل عسب اغطي شوي على البيت اليديد اللي كله عمال و خبروني متى ابدا ازرع انا زارعه تين و برتقال و ليمون و لوز و رمان و غير عن النخل و الناريلا كانو قبل و في فاكهه اسمهات تشو تشو على ما اعتقد و زارعه فل و ياسمين بس كيف اخليهم يتسلقون و هم اصلا بعيدين عن اليدار و شكرا


والله صدق يام حمود في ناس بيوتهم ميته ولا تلقين لشيره شابه الله المستعان 
ختيه كانت تعاني من نفس المشكله تحيدين فلل تجاريه متلاصقه وشترو فله من هالفلل 
وما تروم تطلع ولا تتنصخ كله ينسمع حتى لو فتحت دريشتها ينسمع كل شي بنزلج الصور جان موجودات وبعطيج كم حل وخص انج بيت اجار يعني لااااااااااازم التكلفه تقل اكيد .. خليني اودي تركوش الحضانه عندها مقابله واخلص من المواعيد المتراكمه بدخل عقب المغرب ان شاء الله وبخبرج .




> السلام عليكم خوياتي جميعا ومساكن الله بالخير واطلب منكم السموحه لنقطاعي الفتره الي طافت تعرفون الي يبنى بييت يدخل معركه ضرووووس وعقبها يحتاج الى فتره استجمام واعاده برمجه نفسيه وعقليه 
> المهم انى انا بعدنى في نص المعركه ودعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق ............ز وان شاء الله من تسنح لى الفرصه بدخل وبشارك معاكم وانا مالي غنى عنكم خواتى وخصوصا ام شيخه الغاليه الي تجمعنا وتعيد نشاطنا الى موسم زراعي جديد ومزهر .....تحياتى


وعليج السلام والرحمه 
مرحبا الساع اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت حي الله ام عفرا نور التجمع 
الحمدلله على السلامه ومسموحه الغاليه ندري بحالج الله يلوم من يلومج الله يعطيج العافيه ويسر امور البيت اليديد 
ان شاء الله بنتظار تستأنفين نشاطج لموضوعج كلنا شوق لننهل من معلوماتج مادري متى بجاوب واخزياه  :24: 
ونبا نصايحج للموسم اليديد 
والعين ما تعلى عن الحاجب يام عفرا احنا الي مالنا عنا عنج فديتج




> الحمدلله على كل حال


نعم الحمدلله على كل حال ان كان يرضينا او ما يرضينا 
اليوم ردج والله هنه وشكلج ما خذه نفس عميق قبل ما تكتبينه 
ابتسمي  :5:  

السموحه بروح موعد تركوش 
لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## ام حمود2010

> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام منصور حياج الله نور التجمع اليديد اللهم امين 
> تسلمين فديتج هاا الي انروم عليه نسويه ودي بالزين بس القدرات محدوده والنسيان مخرب لفيوزات 
> ما شاء الله عليج يعني شغاله في حديقتج خلاص هذا شفع لج لعدم دخولج هالفتره الي فاتت
> صدقج الياسمين ما شاء الله عليه 
> بأنتظار انتظام دخولج بعد دوام لعيال والله يعطيج العافيه .
> 
> 
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر الحمدلله انج ما جلعتيها ونتبهتي 
> شفتي الحياه حلوه بالتفاءل 
> ...


تسلمين يا ام شيخه في امان الله

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم خواتي 
> مبرررروك عليكم التجمع و فكرة وووووووايد حلوة و جديدة انا اموووووت على شي اسمه الزرع و دوم ان شاء الله بكون من المشاركين وياكم باذن الرحمن 
> احبكم كلكم في الله


وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي .. يازين نكج مبتسمه ومتفائله بس هذا الي نباه 
اللهم اجعلنا من المبتسمين والمتفائلين 
والله يبارج فيج فديتج .. ودام تحبين الزراعه مائلك الا هيفاء :7:  قصدي التجمع 
يامرحبا الساع بينور التجمع ان شاء الله

----------


## هانزادا

مساكم الله بالخير عزيزاتي 
السموحه هالفتره بسلم عليكم بس بالليل لين يداوموا العيال وعقب بنصبحكم كل باذن الله 
ام حمود انا من امس افكر فبيتج بالنسبه لفكرة الداماس حلوة وسريعة بس لو تشلين الباسكو اللي قريب من اليدار 
او انج تزرعين المتسلقات بس بيتعبنج لازم تكملين اليدار بخشب او حديد 
وتصبحون على خير

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم / 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن آﻧآر ھذآ ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح النشاط ..
فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح

يقول أحد المتأملين :
يحيا المؤمن بين أمرين ( يسر و عسر ) ,
وكلاهما ’’ نعمة ’’ لو أيقن :
ففي اليسر : يكون الشكر
[ وسيجزيّ الله الشآكرين ]
وفي العسر : يكون الصبر
[ إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حسآب ]

 :12 (45): 

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعات 
معظمكن يطل ويصبح بصمت .. اعرفها هالحركات  :5: 
بما اني بناتي مداومات طبعا انا منتظمه اول وحده في الحضور 
عاد يبالي نجمه 
علومي لليومين الي فاتن .. صيحنا الزقر على لمزارع ويا من ليوا 
بدا بالتنظيفات قلتله اغسل الزراعه هاليومين يالله يالله تفج اجلحة الصيف عنهن 
وبومريم ماقصر يابلي السماد البارحه حق المشتل باجر بيسمد وبنخلي السماد من 4 الي 7 في ارض المشتل ينسقى علشان يختلط السماد مع التربه وتخف حدة حرارته على لبذور
وبعدنا انحوس في ارجاء الحديقه الداخليه والاماميه والخلفيه 
وان شاء الله بنطلق صوب المشتل وبهيأ دبة السياره لاي طارئ تحيدين وعلى قولت ام جاسم الشتل تتلصق فيه وتقول خذيني معاج وعقب بمر على كارفور حق لبذور

يله هاتن اعلومكن 
ام عبدالله مالها حس 
ام علي وينج 
ام جاسم اعلومج 
اروى وام شهد وام ميره وين داركن 
الماميز ام كروشات ام عبادي وام وليد

الحمل معذورات لين توصل الكي بورد ينقطع نصخها وتقعد ساعه علشان ترتاح 
وتقعد ترد عليه في خاطرها ويوم تي تكتب تقول ليش اتعب اصبوعي تراني رديت عليج يام شيخه
فديتكن امزح الله يسهل عليكن ياربي ارتاحن اسمعكن من دون كيبورد  :15: 

الباقي عسى المانع خير خوف الله تتوحمن  :6: 
ادخلن سلمن وطمنوني عليكن وبس صعبه بدال ما تدخلن وطالعن 
صدقتن ما اقرا الغيب  :8: 

ما خبرتكن سرت البارحه اقص شعر تركوش وخبرته اباه كاريه فرنسي وشرحتله
خبروني اني مواقف ادور على سيارتي ظهرت اكلم راعي المواقف ولين اقنعته وقلتله عندي ياهل ومافيه 
المهم رجعت لتركيه وهي كلها اقل عن دقيقتين المهم لقيت تركي قاعد هب تركيه  :6:  بققت اعيوني 
شو بقول وشو بسوي الله المستعان مارمت اتكلم بفقد زمام الامور من الغيظ
المهم رجعت البيت ابونا وشيخه انهاروا يوم شافوها 
الضحكه ان تركيه تقولي امي انا حلوه 
قلتلها والله ياتركيه يفداج الجذب هناك قولان والارجح ان القرد في عين امه غزال .. مدرسة تركيه ما عرفتها اليوم تقولي حرام ليش قصيتي شعرها قلتلها القصه .

----------


## ام حمود2010

هلا ام شيخه فديتج سوالفج حلوة و حرام ليش قصيتو شعرها و قرب الشتاء ان شاء الله يطول بسرعه علومي انا الحمدلله و ناويه على حديقتي نيه الله يستر البارحه و اول البارحه بديت اقصقص الغصون الميته مال الجوري و باقيلي بس اليح شكلي بشله عسب اسوي حشيش في كل التربه و بعدين بخلي الاماكن اللي داخل حق الخضروات و الاعشاب احب ازرع هالاشياء

----------


## ام الغلا 2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم خواتي انا اعلومي زينة قمت انا والعيال البارحة وسرنا على المشاتل اللي في المينا يحليلهم مستانسين وكل واحد يتنقا زرع بس قتلهم اتريوا ترا الميزانيه تعبانة وان شاء الله بنزرع واليوم رديت من الدوام الحمدلله شفت الزرع اللي يبس ويحليلة ترستة بالسماد طبعا من قلت الخبرة قام يطلع براعم خضرة استانست انها ما ماتت ويانا المزارع علشان يشوف الارض اللي بنزرع فيها الحشيش قال تبينا داماس عشان يغطينا من الجيران صراحة وايد الطوف صغيرة وقالي في شجرة ثانية نسيت اسمها نفس طول الداماس واوراقها خضراء غامقة بس اغلى بشوف وبختار بعديين 
اخخخخخخخخخخ 
اعرف اني طولت عليكم بس من الوناسة وخليت يقيسلي المكان اللي فيه كنكري عشان بغطية بالحشيش الصناعي وبحط العاب اليهال يحليلنا انا واليهال نحلم ببيت كبير صار لنا 14 سنة واحنا ما بين الشقق صح مخاسير لانه بيت ايجار بس راحة البال اهم شي  :5: وسامحونا عاد طولنا عليكم وان شاء بصور لكم اول ما نبدا

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا بديت انضف اليابس واشيل الشتل اللي ماتت..
بس السماد اي نوع نجيب يا ام شيخه؟
الخلطه السوداء والا سماد الحيوانات؟؟

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

مساء الخير على وردات التجمع
ما شاء الله عليج أم شيخة دوم تبثين فينا الحماس 
أنا ناوية ان شاء الله ابدأ شغلي فالحديقة مع بداية الدراسة بيكون عندي وقت فراغ 


الحمد لله خلصت تنظيف مخلفات الصيف و قلمت الشجر كله ومشتل الخضار نظفته كااااااااامل (يلق الحين) 

و ناوية اقسمه ان شاء الله عسب ما تختلط زراعتي مثل هالسنة ( أونه استويت خبرة )

و عقب بسمده و ابدأ ازرع ان شاء الله 

طبعا بنزل لكم الصور أول بأول

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
مساء السرور والزهور
متعيجزه ازرع مع اني مجمعه بذور من كل مكان خصوصا الورد فيه دواء
نظفت ورتبت بس باقي ازرع والمكان عندي ضيق مره

----------


## um sheikha

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
لا لا قلبي الصغير لايتحمل ذلك .. قريت عليكن اول مادخلت التجمع ايت الكرسي والمعوذات خفت عليكن 
من نفسي تبارك الرحمن .. وعلومكن طيبه اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
فديتكن هيه اباكن حريم حامزات  :7: 




> هلا ام شيخه فديتج سوالفج حلوة و حرام ليش قصيتو شعرها و قرب الشتاء ان شاء الله يطول بسرعه علومي انا الحمدلله و ناويه على حديقتي نيه الله يستر البارحه و اول البارحه بديت اقصقص الغصون الميته مال الجوري و باقيلي بس اليح شكلي بشله عسب اسوي حشيش في كل التربه و بعدين بخلي الاماكن اللي داخل حق الخضروات و الاعشاب احب ازرع هالاشياء


ياحي الله ام حمود الماميز رقم 3..ياختيه بغيناها طرب قلنا بنعدل شعرها يتعبني في الغسيل قلت اقصه كاريه لين قبل ما اظهر كان بس بيقص عند الاذن تقولين يته سياقه بتره الا دقيقه ارمس راعي المواقف ما يسوى عليه ويقولي الحلاق يوم شاف اني سكت احسن الها هيك ابد مارديت ولا بكلمه خفت اطيح فيه طيحه غربله عدوك مره بترتها واعيد وازيد ماريد قصت الاولاد اريد قصة كاريه التبتير هذا ما اريده وهو يقولي ولاو يامدام 
المهم انه فيه مكان للخضروات.. الله يعطيج العافيه ياربي ونبا توافينا بالصور نسيت اقولج انه تجمعنا ما يشيخ الا بالصور عاد انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل ..حشى طبخه هب تجمع .
ام حمود ما عليج امر السي في مالج الاماره عزباء ولا معرسه  :24:  كمن من لعيال الله يخليهم لج ياربي




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالكم خواتي انا اعلومي زينة قمت انا والعيال البارحة وسرنا على المشاتل اللي في المينا يحليلهم مستانسين وكل واحد يتنقا زرع بس قتلهم اتريوا ترا الميزانيه تعبانة وان شاء الله بنزرع واليوم رديت من الدوام الحمدلله شفت الزرع اللي يبس ويحليلة ترستة بالسماد طبعا من قلت الخبرة قام يطلع براعم خضرة استانست انها ما ماتت ويانا المزارع علشان يشوف الارض اللي بنزرع فيها الحشيش قال تبينا داماس عشان يغطينا من الجيران صراحة وايد الطوف صغيرة وقالي في شجرة ثانية نسيت اسمها نفس طول الداماس واوراقها خضراء غامقة بس اغلى بشوف وبختار بعديين 
> اخخخخخخخخخخ 
> اعرف اني طولت عليكم بس من الوناسة وخليت يقيسلي المكان اللي فيه كنكري عشان بغطية بالحشيش الصناعي وبحط العاب اليهال يحليلنا انا واليهال نحلم ببيت كبير صار لنا 14 سنة واحنا ما بين الشقق صح مخاسير لانه بيت ايجار بس راحة البال اهم شي وسامحونا عاد طولنا عليكم وان شاء بصور لكم اول ما نبدا


وعليج السلام والرحمه حي الله ام الغلا 
يام الغلا المعلومه الي عرفتها انج من بوظبي لانج قلتي المينا وهل يخفى القمر 
قبل ما انسى السي في مالج الكنيه والاماره عرفتها بوظبي والمهم معرسه او عزباء  :15: 
الله يعطيج العافيه ما شاء الله زين يوم غيرتوا جو
مثلي يوم يقولي ابونا وين بنروح انغير جو قلتله المينا قالي اقولج بنغير جو توديني المينا  :15:  المهم يقولج ام شيخه ما شافت هذاك الدرب هذاك اليوم ..نرجع لمرجوعنا شو اسم لشيره الي مثل الداماس ..ما شاء الله الله يهنيج يام الغلا تستاهلون كل خير كل افكارج حلوه تبارك الرحمن وان شاء الله انشوفها على ارض الواقع .




> انا بديت انضف اليابس واشيل الشتل اللي ماتت..
> بس السماد اي نوع نجيب يا ام شيخه؟
> الخلطه السوداء والا سماد الحيوانات؟؟


حي الله بالماميز رقم 1 
الله يعطيج العافيه ياربي شو هالتفائل يام عبادي (يمه فديته ودوني بيته) على قولت هل الشارجه جذه اباج
ام عبادي الخلطه السودا هاذي البيتاموس الي يحطونها في الاصص حق الزراعه 
السماد حق المشتل لزراعه الخضره هو سماد حيواني وفيه دواجن المهم انه سماد معالج حراريا علشان ما يطلعلج نباتات او يسببلج امراض للزرع 
ام عبادي متى موعد الولاده قالولج اذا ما حبيتي تجاوبين دونت ووري




> مساء الخير على وردات التجمع
> ما شاء الله عليج أم شيخة دوم تبثين فينا الحماس 
> أنا ناوية ان شاء الله ابدأ شغلي فالحديقة مع بداية الدراسة بيكون عندي وقت فراغ 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله خلصت تنظيف مخلفات الصيف و قلمت الشجر كله ومشتل الخضار نظفته كااااااااامل (يلق الحين) 
> 
> و ناوية اقسمه ان شاء الله عسب ما تختلط زراعتي مثل هالسنة ( أونه استويت خبرة )
> 
> ...


هلا بالماميز رقم 2 حي الله ام وليد 
فديتج لازم مالنا بد نبا يدخل الشتاء واحنا خالصين نتريا بس الحصاد 
اكيد بعد ما يداومون لعيال الله يحفظهم بتلقين وقت 
ما شاء الله عليج الله يعطيج العافيه عاشت ام وليد .. اكيد كل سنه بتحسنين في طريقة زراعتج وبتتفادين الغلط الي سويتيه قبل 
جذيه تي الخبره من التجارب .. واحنا في انتظار الصور ان شاء الله 
نفس السؤال متى عطوج موعد الولاده وان ما حبيتي دونت ووري .




> السلام عليكم
> مساء السرور والزهور
> متعيجزه ازرع مع اني مجمعه بذور من كل مكان خصوصا الورد فيه دواء
> نظفت ورتبت بس باقي ازرع والمكان عندي ضيق مره


سمعتي عن الي يقول اخرها اطيبها :35: 
مره اشتقتلك يام علي ياختي بيعينا في السوق اش بك 
خلصنا من ام عبادي كان ناقع عندها التشائم يقولج على سرعة 250 
الحين انتي اشوفج والله هنج كتابتج تخفي الحزن بين ثناياها << نقع الفصحى ياشينج يام شيخه اسكتي ابركلج .. ان شاء الله 
سرعة حزن قوم بو متعب مرت ولقطها رادار قوم دار زايد 
منوهو مزعلنت يام علي رفجه لاراويج فيج 
افا عليج الا ام علي .. علوم نوره .

ام جاسم وام شهد وام ميره واروى 
وين داركن طمنني عليكن خص ام ميره 
شكلي بفتح تجمع لقطاو حق اروى في قسم تنسيق الحدايق

تصبحون على خير 
.

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم / 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن آﻧآر ھذآ ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح النشاط ..
فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح

گآنُ فيُ ﺂلأرضُ ﺂمآنآنُ

رحَل ﺂلأوُل ۉ هوُ ؛
رسّوُل ﺂللھٓہ صلىُ ﺂللھٓہ عليھٓہ ۉ سّلمُ
* قآل تعآلىُ ؛
...{ ۉ مآگآنُ ﺂللھٓہ ليعذبھّمُ ۉ ﺂنتُ فيھّمُ }
ۉ بقيُ ﺂلثآنيُ ۉ هوُ ؛
ﺂلإسّتغفآر ،
* قآل تعآلىُ ؛
{ ۉ مآگآنُ ﺂللھٓہ معذبھّمُ ۉ هّمُ يسّتغفرونُ }

※ فَ لنلزمُ ﺂلأمآنُ ﺂلثآنيُ . .
ﺂﺳ̭͠ﭠ̯ﻏﻓ̨ړ ﺎ̨للّھ ﺎﻟﻋ̃ظيم ۅ ﺂتوب إﻟ̨ﻳ̉ھ 

 :12 (45): 

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعات
لي عوده بأذن الله .

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساء السعادة يا وردات التجمع

ام شيخه:على اخر فبراير وعقبالج ان شاء الله

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم 
أم شيخة أنا ان شاء الله موعد ولادتي تاريخ 23/02/2013 
أم عبادي انتي قبلي بأسبوعين يعني المفروض موعدج أول 2 مب آخره 
اللـَّـه يتمم على خير ان شاء الله
حلمت أني حامل بولد. نفس الحلم يتكرر ويائ كل ما أحمل و سبحان الله يطلع صدق ولد

ان شاء الله اخر الشهر عندي موعد وبخليها تقول لي شو جنس الجنين 
وكل اللي يي من رب العالمين حلو
باجر بحول الله بروح كارفور آخذ بذور خضار و قفازات وكل اللي يدش خاطري

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن ياوردات وخبيرات التجمع اشحالكن 

الف الف مبروك التجمع اليديد وكل الشكر لاختنا الغاليه ام شيخه الله لاخلانا منها لانها هي الي تجمعنا دايمن الله يديم علينا هذا التجمع الي استفدنا منه ولازلنا نستفيد كل يوم شي يديد 


والحين ني لعلومنا الزراعيه انا امس راده من صلاله ولكن صدق الي يحب الزراعه مايقدر يقاومها انا اشتريت شتل من هناك لاتضحكن عليه تراه كله موجود عدنا لكن هناك شفته غير ولعيال وابوهم يقولولي حتى هني بتشترين زراعه واليوم زرعت الموز وانشاءالله بحاول انزل الصور من افضى 


واحلى تحيه من العين دار الزين ومعاها رذاذ صلاله لوردات التجمع الموجودات والغايبات والوردات اليديده الي منوره التجمع

----------


## um sheikha

يامساء الانوار والمسرات 
ياحي الله بالمزارعات عسى دوم ياربي هاليمعه
ما باركتوووولي خذولي لاب توب يديد 
والمصري الله يسامحه ما شاور حطه عربي وظربتني هاذيج لحوله مارمت 
كله يمين طيب حط خيارين عربي وانجليزي .. ما فرحت به خليته في كرتونه 
لين ايي دكتور الي معالج كمبيوتريه قالي بحولج اياه وبيشغل الطابعه والفاكس والذي منه
من اسبوع سحبت كل ملفاتي وحطيتهن في الميموري لكبير الي اخزن كل شغلي وملفاتي فيه مع انه ماكان يشتغل على اللاب من سبت الطيحات الي يته تركيه تخلي شي صاحي بس سبحان الله مادري كيف اشتغل هذاك اليوم وسوي كوبي وبيست في حينه ما بتصقن كمية الصور الي عندي في الاب طلعن 15 الف صوره صحبتهن من القديم للميموري من الموسم الي فات غير الفيديوهات .. الحمدلله اني سلمت على الصور .




> مساء السعادة يا وردات التجمع
> 
> ام شيخه:على اخر فبراير وعقبالج ان شاء الله


هلا مساء الورد .. العصفوره اليوم رايقه جني اشوفج يام عبادي اليه يديم عليج الوناسه وراحة البال
الله يتمملج حملج على خير ويسهل عليج ياربي
عقبالي الحمدلله بس خلاص تعبت تركيه احرقت اعصابي ابا ارتاح ماروم الحريه زينه ياختيه




> السلام عليكم 
> أم شيخة أنا ان شاء الله موعد ولادتي تاريخ 23/02/2013 
> أم عبادي انتي قبلي بأسبوعين يعني المفروض موعدج أول 2 مب آخره 
> اللـَّـه يتمم على خير ان شاء الله
> حلمت أني حامل بولد. نفس الحلم يتكرر ويائ كل ما أحمل و سبحان الله يطلع صدق ولد
> 
> ان شاء الله اخر الشهر عندي موعد وبخليها تقول لي شو جنس الجنين 
> وكل اللي يي من رب العالمين حلو
> باجر بحول الله بروح كارفور آخذ بذور خضار و قفازات وكل اللي يدش خاطري


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام وليد 
ماشاء الله الله يتمم حملج على خير ويسهل عليج ياربي
ام وليد الله اعلم منا بالي ينفعنا في الدنيا ارضي بعطية الله شو ماكانت وبيرضيج ان شاء الله 
والله يرزقج هاذيج البنوته الحلوه ياربي وتقر عينج بشوفها تفائلي 
ان شاء الله بس هيئي نفسج من الحين علشان ما تتضايقين اذا كان العكس والله يسهل وبشرينا اذا في مجال 
وصدقتي كل الي من الله حلو وحياه الله المهم انه يكون بخير وبصحه وكامل الخلقه 
انا سرت اليوم كارفور مالقيت شي .. موفقه يام وليد .




> السلام عليكن ياوردات وخبيرات التجمع اشحالكن 
> 
> الف الف مبروك التجمع اليديد وكل الشكر لاختنا الغاليه ام شيخه الله لاخلانا منها لانها هي الي تجمعنا دايمن الله يديم علينا هذا التجمع الي استفدنا منه ولازلنا نستفيد كل يوم شي يديد 
> 
> 
> والحين ني لعلومنا الزراعيه انا امس راده من صلاله ولكن صدق الي يحب الزراعه مايقدر يقاومها انا اشتريت شتل من هناك لاتضحكن عليه تراه كله موجود عدنا لكن هناك شفته غير ولعيال وابوهم يقولولي حتى هني بتشترين زراعه واليوم زرعت الموز وانشاءالله بحاول انزل الصور من افضى 
> 
> 
> واحلى تحيه من العين دار الزين ومعاها رذاذ صلاله لوردات التجمع الموجودات والغايبات والوردات اليديده الي منوره التجمع


يامرحبا الساع بهل العين دار الزين اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت 
نور التجمع يام عبدالله .. الحمدلله على السلامه 
يسرج حالنا بخير وسهاله هب قاصرنا غيرج وكمن مزارعه بطرشلهن العصفوره اتخبر عن احوالهن 
الله يبارج فيج فديتج 
ياختيه كلنا فينا هالداء لو عندنا بس نشتري نشتري 
بأنتظار الصور يام عبدالله ولفواله لاتنسينها .

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 

ما عندنا علوم زراعيه بس علوم سوقيه خلصنا تشري للمدارس وافتكينا اخيرا  :35:

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير 
> 
> ما عندنا علوم زراعيه بس علوم سوقيه خلصنا تشري للمدارس وافتكينا اخيرا


هلا مساء الورد يام منصور 
حلوه علوم سوقيه المهم مبروووكين افتكيتوا .. عقبال الباقي 

تصبحون على خير .. واحلام سعيده با بند ليتات التجمع قام يصرف 
تذكرون هاذي  :15: 
أشششششششششششششش

----------


## ام حمود2010

> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
> لا لا قلبي الصغير لايتحمل ذلك .. قريت عليكن اول مادخلت التجمع ايت الكرسي والمعوذات خفت عليكن 
> من نفسي تبارك الرحمن .. وعلومكن طيبه اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
> فديتكن هيه اباكن حريم حامزات 
> 
> 
> ياحي الله ام حمود الماميز رقم 3..ياختيه بغيناها طرب قلنا بنعدل شعرها يتعبني في الغسيل قلت اقصه كاريه لين قبل ما اظهر كان بس بيقص عند الاذن تقولين يته سياقه بتره الا دقيقه ارمس راعي المواقف ما يسوى عليه ويقولي الحلاق يوم شاف اني سكت احسن الها هيك ابد مارديت ولا بكلمه خفت اطيح فيه طيحه غربله عدوك مره بترتها واعيد وازيد ماريد قصت الاولاد اريد قصة كاريه التبتير هذا ما اريده وهو يقولي ولاو يامدام 
> المهم انه فيه مكان للخضروات.. الله يعطيج العافيه ياربي ونبا توافينا بالصور نسيت اقولج انه تجمعنا ما يشيخ الا بالصور عاد انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل ..حشى طبخه هب تجمع .
> ام حمود ما عليج امر السي في مالج الاماره عزباء ولا معرسه  كمن من لعيال الله يخليهم لج ياربي
> ...


ههههه فديتها يالله تغير بيطول ان شاء الله المهم السي في مالي طال عمرج ام حمود معرسه و عندي حمود يوم الاحد ان شاء الله اول يوم حضانه و الثاني جريب يوصل على حسب الدكاتره بنوته الله يسهل علي و على كل الحوامل امممم و شو بعد ما اشتغل بس شغل بسيط في البيت عمري 29 
و بس 


و طال عمرج بس تريي علي اضبط الحديقه و بوافيكم بالصور باذن الله

----------


## um sheikha

> ههههه فديتها يالله تغير بيطول ان شاء الله المهم السي في مالي طال عمرج ام حمود معرسه و عندي حمود يوم الاحد ان شاء الله اول يوم حضانه و الثاني جريب يوصل على حسب الدكاتره بنوته الله يسهل علي و على كل الحوامل امممم و شو بعد ما اشتغل بس شغل بسيط في البيت عمري 29 
> و بس 
> 
> 
> و طال عمرج بس تريي علي اضبط الحديقه و بوافيكم بالصور باذن الله


الله يبارج في حمود ويسهل عليج وتقرعينج بشوفة اخته ياربي 
الا بخبرج يمكن حمود وتركيه القويه نفس العمر تركيه من مواليد 20- 10- 2009
( :24:  بيني كرت احمر وخطاب شديد اللهجه من عرب ليش قلت القويه)
دخلتها السنه الي طافت اخر تيرم 3 شهور والسنه كامله ان شاء الله بدت الثلاثاء تحضر ساعتين واشلها ومن يوم الاحد دوام كامل بأذن الله من اي اماره ام حمود
ان شاء الله بتستانسين معانا وبأنتظار الصور .

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

حيا الله ام حمود الماميز نمبر 1
الله يتمم لج على خير ويقومج بالسلامة يا رب
ونتريا افكارج وجديدج 
ام شيخة لا تشوهين صورة بنوتتنا العسل ربي يحفظها لا هي قوية ولا شيات
عيل لو عندج العصابة اللي عندي شو بتقولين هههههههههههه
كلهم حلوين ربي يحفظهم و يطرح فيهم البركة و يجعلهم من عباده الصالحين يا رب

----------


## نورحور

هلااااا خواتي انا ساكنه في بيت حوشه كله باسكو ...واريد اشوف شئ اخضر في الحوش شو ازرع ؟شو تنصحوني ............

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم / 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن آﻧآر ھذآ ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح النشاط ..
فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح


يقول عائض القرني من كتاب لا تحزن ما يأتي :
لا تحزن : وأنت عندك عينان وأذنان ، وشفتان ، ويدان ، ورجلان و لسان ، وأمن و آمان .لا تحزن : ولك دينٌ تعتقده ، وبيتٌ تسكنه ، وخبٌز تأكله ، وماءٌ تشربه ، وثوبٌ تلبسة .{ فبأي الآء ربكما تكذبان )

يقول عالم “وليم جيمس ” 
إننا نحن البشر نفكر فيما لا نملك ولا نشكر الله على ما نملك ، وننظر إلى الجانب المأساوي المظلم في حياتنا و لا ننظر إلى الجانب المشرق ، ونتحسر على ما ينقصنا ، ولا نسعد بما عندنا . { لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم}.


يقول عالم النفس الإرشادي روجرز ( رائد الحركة الإنسانية في علم النفس ) ” 
إن الناس قادرون على ظبط حياتهم ، وتوجيه سلوكهم ، واتخاذ قراراتهم ، والتخطيط لمستقبلهم ، وهم يحملون بداخلهم بذور سعادتهم ، وهم ليسوا عبيداً للظروف البيئية ، ولا رهائن للنزاعات الجنسية والعدوانية ، وهم مسؤولون أمام ذاتهم ولا يحق لهم أن يلوموا إلا أنفسهم “. 
{ كُلُّ نفسٍ بما كسبت رهينةُ } 
{ الأ تزرُ وازرة ٌ وزر ُأخرى . وأن لّيس للإنسان إلاّ ما سعى . وأن سعيه سوف يرى } .


 :12 (45): 

صباح الرضا والتفائل والسعاده  :5:

----------


## ميثانووبس

وين الاشراقه؟؟
يعجبنى اقرا  :Smile:  يا ام شيخه

----------


## um sheikha

> وين الاشراقه؟؟
> يعجبنى اقرا  يا ام شيخه


ياصباح الورد على ام عبادي شحالج وشحال البيبي
يلست اتريق وتذكرت اني ما حطيتها جان انزلها .. اليوم اسمع في اذاعه الشارجه عن الابتسامه 
مع مبدعة عبر الاثير الاخت عايشه موضوعها عن الابتسامه جان اتذكرج 
من يبتدي برنامجها ارحب فيها اتم شيخه وتركيه يضحكن اونه امي كل يوم اترحبين بعايشه 
ما بديتوا الدوام

----------


## ميثانووبس

لا باذن الله الاحد
وبتم بروحى في البيت :Frown:

----------


## um sheikha

> لا باذن الله الاحد
> وبتم بروحى في البيت


الله يوفقهم 
يعني ليش ما تقولين جذيه 
بتم بروحي في البيت  :5:  :15:  :18:  :31:  :35:  :29:  :2:  :34:  :7: 
سوي مثلي ورسمي الفيسات هاذي كلها 
اغتنمي الفرصه وهم في المدارس الله يحفظهم ليش النكد 
بتصلين الضحى والظهر ومافي حد ينط على راسج ولا يمط الشيله ولا يسحب السياده ولا منفرش لج وانتي تصلين بتخشعين من خاطرج  :16: << حشى هب صلاه جهاد 
بأذن الله بتروحين تحوطين في المشاتل والمولات على فاقه 
بناخذ جان الله حيانا جلسات الاسترخاء والمساج والبدكير والمنكير وتنظيف البشره ورانا جيم انذوب لشحوم الي تراكمت من التلقيط في شهرين الصيف وراهم بارك الله فيج .. بأذن الله وداعا لزمن العبوديه 
وينج ياغدير .
ام عبادي روحي سبا ولبسي الروب وسترخي 
الي من رايي ترفع يدها وبعطيها نجمه  :12: 


ام حمود 
هالطريقه الي ختيه مستوتنها في بيتها هالصور هي مصورتنهن ومسويه عليهن 
هالبيت بينه وبين يرانه سكه حط الحديد الواقف عليه الساتر في السكه بس ختيه فلتها ليدار مشترك فاسوت الحديد الواقف داخل بيتها وقلتلها جان مستأه من الحديد حطي تحتهن متسلقات وبعد بعطيج طريقه تحطين شبك للمتسلقه وبيطلع شكلهن حلو 


يعني دام يدارج مشترك بيكون بهالصوره من داخل وتقدرين اتسوينه عند راعي مظلات السياير

----------


## ام حمود2010

> الله يبارج في حمود ويسهل عليج وتقرعينج بشوفة اخته ياربي 
> الا بخبرج يمكن حمود وتركيه القويه نفس العمر تركيه من مواليد 20- 10- 2009
> ( بيني كرت احمر وخطاب شديد اللهجه من عرب ليش قلت القويه)
> دخلتها السنه الي طافت اخر تيرم 3 شهور والسنه كامله ان شاء الله بدت الثلاثاء تحضر ساعتين واشلها ومن يوم الاحد دوام كامل بأذن الله من اي اماره ام حمود
> ان شاء الله بتستانسين معانا وبأنتظار الصور .


الله يحفظها هههه عاد انا حمود مسميتنه العضلات حمود تاريخ ميلاده 2010/03/10 جراب من بعد الاه يطرح فيهم البركه و يرزقنا برهم يارب و السموحه يمكن اتغيب عن التجمع كم يوم لظروف خاصه

----------


## اتعلم

http://i.imgur.com/OCKVr.jpg 

فقط تجربه للبرنامج ، هل الصوره طلعت لكم ؟

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم
حلوة ابتسامة اليوم 
يزاج الله خير يا ام شيخة
ابشركم 
بديت شغل بالمشتل
اول شي اليوم قلبت التربة لزوم التهوية ونظفتها مرة ثانية لأن كان فيه شوية جذور من الزراعة اللي قبل وما كنت منتبهة عليهم
باجر الصبح ان شاء الله بسمد المشتل كله بسماد معالج حراريا
ويومين ري غزير عسب يبرد السماد شوي 
و الأحد ان شاء الله ببدأ زراعة هالخضروات اللي بالصورة (اليوم ماخذتنهم من كارفور)
وعندي بذور جرجير بعد





واليوم سرت اشتريت سماد وما أدري كيف لزقت فيني شيرة ليمون (ههههههههههههههه)
باجر بزرعها ان شاء الله
وخذيت زهور ونكا لونين أبيض و فوشي (جم من درزن ما ادري كيف لزقو فيني بعد) ههههههههههههاي

و هذا تقريري لليوم

----------


## اتعلم

مساء الورد
ام وليد شكلك مدهنه باعسل او صمغ اجل درزن

----------


## um sheikha

يوم الخميس الموافق 6-9-2012
هو اول ايام الخريف 

هو بداية أول نجوم فصل الخريف ( الجبهة ) 
الذي هو النجم الثاني من نجوم الصفري ولو عددنا نجوم هذا الفصل ( الخريف ) لوجدناها ( 7 ) 
نجوم هي على التوالي ( الجبهة ، الزبرة ، الصرفة ، العواء ، السماك ، الغفر ، الزبانا ) 
فالجبهة الذي تطلع من ناحية الشرق فجراً وتغرب من ناحية الغرب مغرباً 
وعلامة طلوعها توسط الثريا فجراً والنعائم عشاءاً 
عدد أيامها ( 14 ) يوماً 
وسميت بجبهة الأسد وهي أربع نجوم شامية بين كل كوكبين في رأي العين قدر سوط وهي معترضة من الجنوب إلى الشمال 
نوؤها محمود ويقال ( ماإمتلاء وادي من نوء الجبهة ماء إلا أمتلاء عشباً ) 
فمطره نافع بإذن الله 
ويقال ( إذا طلعت الجبهة تحانت الولهة وتنازت السفهة وقلت في الأرض الرفهة )
ويعرف عند أهل الحرث بالأشراط وينهى فيه عن النوم ليلاً تحت أديم السماء
فيه يتحسن الطقس نهاراً 
وفي هذا النجم إبتداء صرام النخيل (يعني تجلعين صرم النخيل وتزرعينه )
ونضج الليمون 
ويستمر فيه غرس النخيل 
وشتل الأشجار
وزراعة الخضروات
ويتم فيه شتل الخس 
و يكثر في آخرها خراف التمر
ويقلع فيه فسائل النخيل
وتستمر فيه الزراعات الخريفية المبكرة والعروات المبكرة من الخضروات والورقيات والدرنيات
ويزرع في منزلة الجبهة فسائل النخيل 
والبرسيم والشعير والذرة البيضاء والخيار والملفوف والبطاطا الحلوة والقرعيات والكوسة والفاصوليا والبصل والفلفل والبصل الأخضر والكراث وزهرة القرنبيط والبطاطس واللفت والفجل والشمندر والجزر والسلق والسبانخ والبقدونس والكراث والجرجير والخس والطماطم ( زراعة خريفية ) 
مع ملاحظة جعلها في موضع دافئ
كذلك نباتات الزينة 
وفي هذا النجم تنشر الملابس الصوفية وتبدأ هجرة طيور ( القمري ) والكرك الصغير .

الي تبا تبتدي تزرع تشد حيلها وتشمر عن ذراعها
عدد ايام الجبهه 14 يوم واحنا في اليوم الخامس منه تاريخ 6-9-2012
حالياً احنا في خامس يوم من در العشرين هالمره مشيت على الرزنامه 

اتمنالكن اجازه سعيده مزارعاتي العزيزات واتمنى اراكن متوجدات بداية الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله 
وفي جعبتكن الكثير من العلوم الطيبه 

تصبحن على خير ..واحلام سعيده
أشششششششششششششش

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم أن يوم الجمعه أحب الأيام إليك 
فلا تدع شمس السبت تشرق إلا وقد كتبت لنا مغفره لذنوبنإ وازاحه لهمومنا
وتفريجا لكروبنا وشفاء لمرضانا ورحمه لموتانا وسعاده تغمر قلوبنا
كل جمعه وقلوبنأ مجتمعه مزارعاتي

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## ام الغلا 2

مساكم خير خواتي
هلا ام شيخة كيف الحال السي في الاسم ام سلطان انا من اصلا من الفجيرة بس صارلي اسنين ساكنة بابوظبي الحمدلله متزوجة وعندي 6 اطفال قولوا ما شاء الله عمري 33 سنة طبعا عاملة والحمدلله 
تقريري اليوم اني خذيتي الوالدة وسرت انا وياها يحليها اتقولي خل انسير انطالع البيوت الشعبية الي تنبني وقمنا نفتر من بين الجبال وانشوفلج مشتل طبعا استانست وقلت خل ندخل اتقول ما اتخافين كله اهنود داخل وغامرنا بصراحة اشياء وايد حلوة وقمت اقارن الاسعار ما بين ابوظبي واسعار مشاتل منطقتنا في الفجيرة 
ام شيخة بالنسبة للشجرة اللي تحجب قالي اسمها ( دي دنيا ) نفس داماس وقالي الكيس ب 10 قلت بشوف اذا تعرفونها وبخذ منها ان شاء الله 
وانا صراحة من النوع اللي لازم يشوف ويشاور لين اتخذ القرار الصح بالنسبة للحشيش الهندي قالي بركبة مع السماد وشوية رمل بـ 1400 وريل اختي يقول لا اتخسرين نفسج اشتري الحشيش بيكون بكيس مقطع واخلطي بروحج الرملة مع السماد وشي بعد نسيت اسمه وافرشية واسقية لاسبوعين بيطلع بروحة بس ما اعرف بعد ابي رايكم بصراحة خاطري ابدا ونفس الوقت افكر بالميزانية 
والسموحة عاد طولت عليكم

----------


## اتعلم

Anonymous imgur.com image upload.
هذي الصوره فيه ثلاث متسلقات كلهم مجرتهم في مويه وزرعتهم وكبروا

ويوجد في الصوره شجرة موز 

وشجرة فل مكبس

وفول سوداني

وتحت الموزه فيه أناناس قطعته وزرعته بدون تجذير وكبر السنه هذي

وشاهي ليمون 

وشجرتين تين تركي ومصري اشتريتهم من عندكم 

وما خفى اعظم تراهم يقولون ارحمينا انكتمنا من الحر والضيق

الرابط ما فتح اه يا الفشله

هذا وانا بديت اعرف 
ما قلت لكم مستحيل اتعلم

----------


## um sheikha

مساكن الله بالخير .. شحالكن وعلومكن
اليوم من اجمل ايام السنه  :18:  بناتي الله يحفظهن رقدن بااااااااااااجر
علومي باجر بخبركن ابها اشتغلنا في الحديقه .. وان شاء الله باجر بسير اخذ لبذور ماريت في كارفور 
وبعد بمر على المينا ماسرت اطالعهم
اتمنى ان شاء الله اشوفكن مسجلات حضور .. تصبحون على خير واحلام سعيده للجميع 

ام عبادي
مشكوره على الدعاء فديتج




> مساكم خير خواتي
> هلا ام شيخة كيف الحال السي في الاسم ام سلطان انا من اصلا من الفجيرة بس صارلي اسنين ساكنة بابوظبي الحمدلله متزوجة وعندي 6 اطفال قولوا ما شاء الله عمري 33 سنة طبعا عاملة والحمدلله 
> تقريري اليوم اني خذيتي الوالدة وسرت انا وياها يحليها اتقولي خل انسير انطالع البيوت الشعبية الي تنبني وقمنا نفتر من بين الجبال وانشوفلج مشتل طبعا استانست وقلت خل ندخل اتقول ما اتخافين كله اهنود داخل وغامرنا بصراحة اشياء وايد حلوة وقمت اقارن الاسعار ما بين ابوظبي واسعار مشاتل منطقتنا في الفجيرة 
> ام شيخة بالنسبة للشجرة اللي تحجب قالي اسمها ( دي دنيا ) نفس داماس وقالي الكيس ب 10 قلت بشوف اذا تعرفونها وبخذ منها ان شاء الله 
> وانا صراحة من النوع اللي لازم يشوف ويشاور لين اتخذ القرار الصح بالنسبة للحشيش الهندي قالي بركبة مع السماد وشوية رمل بـ 1400 وريل اختي يقول لا اتخسرين نفسج اشتري الحشيش بيكون بكيس مقطع واخلطي بروحج الرملة مع السماد وشي بعد نسيت اسمه وافرشية واسقية لاسبوعين بيطلع بروحة بس ما اعرف بعد ابي رايكم بصراحة خاطري ابدا ونفس الوقت افكر بالميزانية 
> والسموحة عاد طولت عليكم


مساء الخيرات يام سلطان عاشت الاسامي الله يخليهم لج ياربي تبارك الرحمن يعل ربي يطرح فيهم لبركه والعمر كله يامرحبا بالام العامله ..سبحان الله المزارعه من تلقى مشتل تقولين مغناطيس يشدها  :15:  الاسعار فرق السما والارض مافيه مقارنه فديتج .. اول مره اسمع عن دي دنيا يمكن المسمى غير الله اعلم 
ما خاب من استشار يام سلطان بالنسبه للحشيش الي يريحج وحسب الميزانيه جان رمتي تيبين مزارع وتتقاطعين معاه هو بيب السامان او انتي هاتيه وعطيه شغل ايده وين فيج حيل في الحر تخلطين وتسمدين والله اني من الخميس بس اوقف وأمر عليه شو يسوي وماروم اقول حق لمزارع كمل انته مارمت اصب من العرق .. صح انه الواحد يستسهل الموضوع بس حل الشغل والله مابترومين وخص عاد احنا بشيلنا والكنادير وين انروم اشتري راحتج يابويه وهاتيلج بنغالي اوهندي يعرف للزراعه 
في الدوام عندج مافي عمال او في الشارع تلقينهم يزرعون هاذيلا يعرفون يسمدون ويزرعون هذا رايي والله اعلم .




> Anonymous imgur.com image upload.
> هذي الصوره فيه ثلاث متسلقات كلهم مجرتهم في مويه وزرعتهم وكبروا
> 
> ويوجد في الصوره شجرة موز 
> 
> وشجرة فل مكبس
> 
> وفول سوداني
> 
> ...


حي الله بأم علي والله تولهنا عليج عاد خلاص عودي المياه لمجاريها ما نروم نستغني 
عورتيلي قلبي والحل والله يأنه الموضوع مافي اسهل منه مثل شرب الماي 
ويعني مافتح الرابط شو صار لافشله ولا شي 
يعني ارقعها من صوب ام عبادي وأخليها تتفائل .. ولقاج امبير التشائم على سرعة 250 لا وصايدنه راداري 
كرري التجربه يااتعلم وخليج اسم على مسمى وخلي زوار التجمع والي يحبونج يفرحون انه شعارج 
لايأس مع التحميل  :16:  وهاذي لت  :12:  جعلني افداج

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح النشاط ..صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 

فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

قال أحد السلف :إني أدعو الله في حاجة ..فإذا أعطاني اياها .. فرحت(مره) , وأذا لم يعطيني أياها ..!
فرحت (عشر مرات)لأن الاولى "أختياري" والثانيه أختيار الله "علام الغيوب "
جميلة هي الثقه بـ رب العباد { والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون}
أجابه كافية شافية لـ : "لماذا يحدث لي ذلك ؟!"
الأعوام تغير الكثير , إنها تبدل تضاريس الجبال فكيف لاتبدل شخصيات البشر !
" لاتهتم كثيراً"!
أي شي في هذه الدنيا ,لن يدوم !
هي لم تسمى دار الفناء عبثا لو علمنا كيف تغرق في الاجر بعد المحن لما تمنينا سرعة الفرج لم يأخذ منا إلا ليعطينا ,, 
فاستقبلوا الاقدار بــ الحمدلله .


أعيذ أولادي بكلمات الله التامه من كل شيطان وهامه ومن كل عين لامه .. اللهم احفظهم من شيطان الان والجن 
اللهم استودعُكـ أولادي فأحفظ وداعتي عندكـ..
 :12 (75):  اللهم بارك لهم عامهم الدراسي وارزقهم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وقيَض لهم المعلم والصديق

الصالح والناصح .. اللهم أجعله عام خير وبركه وتوفيق ونجاح لابنائنا 
اللهم أجعلهم في حفظك وكنفك ورعايتك وأمانك من كل شيطان وأنس وجان ومن شر كل دابة اخذ انت بناصيتها 
اللهم أمين 


واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Sun 9sep2012
بالتعاون مع مركز العاصفه ومركز الوطني للارصاد الجويه والزلازل نقدم لكم النشره الجويه لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا , وغائما جزئيا على بعض المناطق, وتظهر بعض السحب على المناطق الشرقيه ظهرا قد يتخللها بعض السحب الركاميه على الجبال العمانيه عصرا ,والرياح خفيفه الى معتدله السرعه ,والبحر خفيف الى متوسط الموج ,وتزداد الرطوبه النسبيه في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على بعض المناطق الساحليه والداخليه الغربيه ,ويحتمل تشكل الضباب الخفيف .
 :12 (45): 

صباح الرضا والتفائل والسعاده  :5:

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير عالحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ديدونيا Dodonea viscosa 

العائلة :الصابونيه

وصف النبات



شجيرة مستديمة الخضرة يتراوح ارتفاعها بين 1-3م ، تفرعاتها كثيرة ،

ولها ساق واضحة ، 
الأوراق بسيطة ، والأزهار وحيدة الجنس صفراء أو خضراء اللون مبيضة ، والجذورمنتشرة محلياً ، ومعدل النمو سريع جداً ومن ثم بطيء . 


تحمل النبات للظروف البيئية المحلية

ينمو النبات تحت الظروف البيئية المحلية بشكل ممتاز ، ويتحمل العوامل البيئية 

القاسية بشكل جيد مثل الحرارة العالية والجفاف والرياح والملوحة .

التكاثر :

بالبذور


القيمه التنســـــــــــيقيه :

يستخدم كأسيجة في الشوارع والحدائق والمنتزهات ولتحديد الطرقات والمشايات 

وأماكن الاستراحات كما يمكن استخدامها بالتنســيق كشـجره يمكن تشــــكيلها 

بحيث تعطي الشـكل المطلوب تماماً فقد قمت بتربيتها وتشــكيلها على شكل 

النباتات التي نشــاهدها في الحدائق اليابانيه والصينيه .

لها اســتخدامات صناعيه مثل دباغة الجلود .

ونلاحظ ان اكبر مشكله يواجهها مربي الاشجارفي منطقة الخليج بالذات

هي درجة الحراره صيفاً

ولكن تنتهي مشكلة الحراره عند اســتخدام هذه الشجرة لما تتمتع به من خاصية 

مقاومة الحرارة والجفاف صيفاً , كما ان مجموعها الجذري منتشر محليا 

ولا خطر منه على الجدران واساسات المنازل

(وهي بديل مناسب لشجــرة الكونوكاربس ذات الجذور المريعة).

----------


## um sheikha

يزاج الله خير يام عبادي الحمدلله يوم حصلنا بديل للكونوكاربس

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات الزراعه اشحالكن 

الله يبارك لعيالنا بالعام الدراسي اليديد والله يوفقهم 

ام شيخه تسلمين ع المعلومات الوافيه وماقصرتي وبعد حالة الجو الله يعطيج العافيه 
ام عبادي ماقصرتي ومنكم نستفيد 
ام وليد الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه وماشاءالله ع النشاط 
ام علي حاولي مره ثانيه وصدقها ام شيخه لازم المعنويه تكون 100

والبقيه الحلوه اكيد قاعدات يزرعن عشان جذيه مختفيات 

اعلومي الزراعيه اليوم زرعنها 3 صرمات ( نخلات ) 2 خلاص و1 بومعان مطرشنهن يارنا ماقصر ونظفنا تحت الشير ماشاءالله الحشيش مازر البقعه 
والجو اليوم ماشاءالله يساعد ع الشغل لانه يغيم اشويه وتطلع الشمس اشويه والحمد لله

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير يا أخلى وردات
خاطري ادخل كل يوم بس تعب الحمال و المراكض ويا اليهال هدو حيلي
الحمد لله على كل حال يا رب

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح النشاط ..صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 

فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

آلعْاقَلَ 
هو الذي يتكيف مع واقعه كيفما كان
مادام لا يستطيع التغيير
إلى الأحسن !
عش حياتك
تعامل مع المعطيات التي بين يديك . .
فوالله أنك قادر على أن تخلق السعادة
من وكر التعاسة
فقط . . إملأ قلبك بالرضَآ

واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Mon 10sep2012
بالتعاون مع مركز العاصفه ومركز الوطني للارصاد الجويه والزلازل نقدم لكم النشره الجويه لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا ,تزداد كميات السحب على بعض المناطق الجنوبيه والشرقيه , مع فرصة لتكون بعض السحب الركاميه على الجبال الشرقية عصرا ,والرياح خفيفه الى معتدله السرعه قد تنشط أحيانا ,والبحر خفيف الى متوسط الموج ,وتزداد الرطوبه النسبيه في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على بعض المناطق الساحليه خاصه غربا . 
 :12 (45): 

صباح الرضا والتفائل والسعاده  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

ياصباح النور والسرور .. ياصباح الجو لمغيم 
ما شاء الله اليوم جو لندني الله يديمه ياربي متشفقين على لشتا لو حروره بس ماعليه نعمه 

اعلومي وايده ولله الحمد 
1-سمدنا المشتل وبنتركه كمن يوم علشان السماد يختلط مع التربه عدل .. وشتل الباذنجان بعدها ولله الحمد عايشه بعد الصيف 
2- تم تنظيف الاحواض وجلعنا كل شي يبس من الصيف 
3- الارش الاخضر الي طاح يوم الهوا تذكرنه تم جلعه هو وزراعته  :6:  <<هذا شكل ابونا يوم يا فليل وشاف المنظر
المهم حطيت بداله ارش ثاني ماخذتنه من الشتاء الي فات وشكله كميل اممممم ويالسه افكر في متسلقه جميله وما تخيس جاري التفتيش
ابونا مرشح الياسمينه ام ريحه :20: فكره ياباباتي وهومايباله متسلقه يباله شي ناعم عندي فكره بطبقها علشان ابونا يرضى حاضرين للطيبين
4- طبعا تم زراعة حشيش مكان الارش لانها كبرت ومشت على الحشيش الي حولها ويبس الحشيش يباله ماي ورمل بس ليش العثره عندي حشيش زايد زرعته 
5- وباقي كمن شغله والجو اليوم محرض للتجول في المينا  :16:

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> حلوة ابتسامة اليوم 
> يزاج الله خير يا ام شيخة
> ابشركم 
> بديت شغل بالمشتل
> اول شي اليوم قلبت التربة لزوم التهوية ونظفتها مرة ثانية لأن كان فيه شوية جذور من الزراعة اللي قبل وما كنت منتبهة عليهم
> باجر الصبح ان شاء الله بسمد المشتل كله بسماد معالج حراريا
> ويومين ري غزير عسب يبرد السماد شوي 
> و الأحد ان شاء الله ببدأ زراعة هالخضروات اللي بالصورة (اليوم ماخذتنهم من كارفور)
> ...


اوووووووووه شو الرد الي سقط سهوا .. الكبر شين يام وليد السموحه فديتج 
ما شاء الله ماريت هالبذور في كارفور ياربي اكره الدوراه 
مبروكه اللوميه اشوف والتلزق في المينا صار عاده كله من ام جاسم عاد ان يوم يتلزقن يتلزقن اترس دبة السياره  :18: 
ماروم ارد حد




> مرحبا يامبدعات الزراعه اشحالكن 
> 
> الله يبارك لعيالنا بالعام الدراسي اليديد والله يوفقهم 
> 
> ام شيخه تسلمين ع المعلومات الوافيه وماقصرتي وبعد حالة الجو الله يعطيج العافيه 
> ام عبادي ماقصرتي ومنكم نستفيد 
> ام وليد الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه وماشاءالله ع النشاط 
> ام علي حاولي مره ثانيه وصدقها ام شيخه لازم المعنويه تكون 100
> 
> ...


هلا ام عبدالله 
مبروكين الصروم الله يعطيج العافيه البارحه شمس في بوظبي بس اليوم الحمدلله غيمت عدل 
وافينا بعلومج الطيبه لاتقطعينا .




> صباح الخير يا أخلى وردات
> خاطري ادخل كل يوم بس تعب الحمال و المراكض ويا اليهال هدو حيلي
> الحمد لله على كل حال يا رب


صباح النور والسرور على الورد الابيض 
افا عليج ادخلي اول النهار عقب ما تسرحين لعيال او عقب مايسرحون هذا الوقت مناسب 
والله يعطيج العافيه وتحملي على عمرج ووافينا بعلومج الطيبه .

----------


## نورحور

هلاااااا خواتي ممكن تخبروني شو احسن النباتات اللي تنزرع في احواض اريد ازين مدخل البيت يعني مقابل الباب بس ارد شي يتحمل الجو.......................افيدوني افادكم الله

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح النور والسرور على الورد الابيض 
افا عليج ادخلي اول النهار عقب ما تسرحين لعيال او عقب مايسرحون هذا الوقت مناسب 
والله يعطيج العافيه وتحملي على عمرج ووافينا بعلومج الطيبه


ان شاء الله جيه ناوية
المشكلة هالسنة المدرسة اعتذرو ما يرومون يوفرون لنا باص لأن منطقتنا يديدة و ما فيها غير 4 طلبة يعني مضطرة اوصل العيال بنفسي
بس أكيد عندي أخبار 
تذكرين أنا قبل قلت أبغي أوزع الزراعة فيتني فكرة وجاري التطبيق
أشتغل شوية كل يوم و ان شاء الله من أخلص بنزل لكم الصور

امس سمدت مشتلي وبتريا يومين ثلاث و ابدأ زراعة ان شاء الله

----------


## ام زايد21

موضوع اكثر من رائع متابعتنكم للاستفاده

----------


## هانزادا

:12 (17):

----------


## um sheikha

مساااااااااااااء الخير 
وشحالكن وشو امسيتن عساكن بخير 

ما تقولن كان الجو مغيم حشى والله يوم سرت ايب تركيه اني لبقت من الحراره اللهم عافينا 
انزين علومي  :24: 
ركبت سيارتي قلت بسير المينا ويوقفلي الطباخ والخدامه مافيه مافيه مافيه 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل جاني بسير افري عن عمري وبغير جو 
والله وأويه صوب اقرب كارفور 
خلصت قريب الساعه 12 الظهر قلت برتاح قبل لاروح ايب تركيه 
وتحيدين الخدامه يديده ولقيت الخبله كل ما تشتهي شي اتحطه في الثلاجه وكدست الاكل وخاس غير 
الاجبان ثرني اعقهن على الطاوله واقولها خلاص عقيهن تشلهن وتكدسهن في الثلاجه تبا تاكلهن عقب غربله 
بليسج لو هو زين ما عقيته واطيح فيها تراج تاكلين منه وبعد بتاكلين منه وهو معفن هب بطن عليج وارويها تاريخ الانتهاء
ووقفت غير وقفت كارفور انظف الثلاجه من اكلها ولقيت لفريزر بعد فيه واقول ليش مكدسه جذيه واكلم منوه 
وانها الساعه 1 واربع ايب تركيه وقلتلها خلي الباب ملايم بسير ايب تركيه وبرجع وسكرت الباب وتميت ادق عليها 
خيستا في الحر :28:  .. يعني لو ما تركيه امسكتني ولا جانج ياروزلين انتهيتي  :10:  

مريت صور قسم الزراعه جان القى هالبذور بس وصواني الزراعه يله العوض ولا القطيعه

----------


## um sheikha

> ان شاء الله جيه ناوية
> المشكلة هالسنة المدرسة اعتذرو ما يرومون يوفرون لنا باص لأن منطقتنا يديدة و ما فيها غير 4 طلبة يعني مضطرة اوصل العيال بنفسي
> بس أكيد عندي أخبار 
> تذكرين أنا قبل قلت أبغي أوزع الزراعة فيتني فكرة وجاري التطبيق
> أشتغل شوية كل يوم و ان شاء الله من أخلص بنزل لكم الصور
> 
> امس سمدت مشتلي وبتريا يومين ثلاث و ابدأ زراعة ان شاء الله


زين يابنت الحلال بلقى حد يونسني الصبح لين يرجعن المزارعات على روتينهن يبالهن وقت 
الله يعينج عسى المدرسه هب بعيده ,, يالله بأنتظار انشوف افكارج على الواقع وتحملي على عمره تراج حامل لاياخذج الحماس بتمين طول الليل تونين تحملي 
انتي سابقتني في سماد المشتل وانا عقبج بنشوف منوه من المزارعات اسمدت ويانا



> موضوع اكثر من رائع متابعتنكم للاستفاده


 يامرحبا الساع بمتابعتنا ام زايد حياج الله نورتي تجمعنا .. تصحيح فديتج هذا تجمع زراعي وليس بموضوع .



> 


افاااااااااااا ياذا العلم أم منصور سلامات سلامات ما من شر طمنينا عليج .

باقي المزارعات اعلومكن وين اختفيتن الي دخل واختفى ولي قال عدولي ولي مارد عليه 
 :12 (24):  زين جذيه هذا مصير الي مايدخل 
والله خاطري اعلقج جذيه ياروزلين  :12 (18):  جود تتفتح مسام المخ عندها ويشتغل

----------


## um sheikha

مركز العاصفه :12 (19):  :
الان رياح جنوبيه نشطة تؤثر على معظم مناطق الدوله " مثيرة للغبار والأتربه "ومعها تضعف فرص ظهور التكونات هذا اليوم والله أعلم .

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
بس عشان اقولكم اقرأ كل كلمه تكتبونها
حتى وانا الى راسي مشغوله

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> بس عشان اقولكم اقرأ كل كلمه تكتبونها
> حتى وانا الى راسي مشغوله


وعليج السلااااااام والرحمه 
كلوووووووووووولووووووووووووش ياحي الله ام علي 
انورت واسفرت وستهلت وامطرت  :15: 
دخلت عندي شغيله وفرحت يوم قريت اتعلم قلت بشوف اعلوم ام علي 
الله يعطيج العافيه

ام جاسم والبقيه وينكن 
شكلي بتم لين يخلص الموسم وانا اقول 
اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت  :18: 

تصبحون على خير :22:  .. واحلام سعيده يامزارعات .

----------


## اتعلم

حبيبتي ام شيخه انا كل يوم ادخل مرتين ثلاث بس بصراحه لا جديد حتى طلعت الحوش ما اطلع
لين الحين اصوم وباقي على الى يوم الأحد مع المدارس وتويتر والبيبي والواتس اب وحاله
هذا تردين عليه وهذا تقرين له 
حتى زراعتي احيانا أشوفها مع الشباك بس
اعذروني وان شاء الله نرد احسن من اول

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح النشاط ..صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 

فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

يقول د.عايض القرني .. في كتابه لا تحزن :

عش واقعك ,, ولا تسرح مع الخيال 
ۆأقبل دنياڳ ڳماا هي
ف سوف لا يصفو لك فيها صاحب 
ۆ لٱ يڳمل لڳ فيها أمر 
لٱن الصفا والكمال والتمام ليس من شأنهـ
ۆلٱ من صفاٺها 
من ذا الذي نال في دنياه غايتهـ
ومن ذا الذي عاش فيها ناعم البآل
وتذكر انهـ اذا أنشد الحبل أنقطع
ۆإذا أظلم الليل أنقشع 
ۆإذا ضاق الأمر أتسع 
ۆلن يغلب عسر يسرين 
دع المقادير تجري في أعنتها ، . لاتنام إلا خالي البال
مابين غمضة عين وأنتباهتها ,، يغير الله من حال الى حال
ولاتنسى ٱنك في نعم عميمة وأفضلاً جسيمة 
ۆلڳنڳ لٱٺدري ٺعيش مهمۆما " حزينا "
ٺٺفڳر في المفقود
ۆلٱٺشڳر المۆجۆد
ف اطمأن 
ۆ اهدأ 
ۆ تفاءڷ 
ۆ ٱبشر 
ۆ ٱجعل شعآرڳ في هذھ الحيآھ ; 
[ لٱٺحزن إن اللّه معنآ]

واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Tue 11sep2012
بالتعاون مع مركز العاصفه ومركز الوطني للارصاد الجويه والزلازل نقدم لكم النشره الجويه لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا ,وتظهر بعض السحب على المناطق الشرقيه عصرا, ويحتمل أن تخللها بعض السحب الركاميه ,والرياح خفيفه الى معتدله السرعه قد تنشط أحيانا ,والبحر خفيف الى متوسط الموج ,وتزداد الرطوبه النسبيه في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على بعض المناطق الساحليه الغربيه . 
 :12 (45): 

صباح الرضا والتفائل والسعاده  :5:

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات الزراعه النشيطات اشحالكن ياحلوات 
اسمحلي اخذكن جوله في مشتل من مشاتل صلاله 





















الموز والناريل والبان هذي فوالتكن من صلاله والسموحه منكن

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله بدأت نسايم الخير تهل فالتجمع الحمد لله
حيا الله ام علي
ومشكورة متزن روزة عالفوالة ما تقصرين

ام شيخة اليوم الصبح وصلت الصغارية للمدرسة ويوم رديت بديت اقلب السماد وغرقته ماي وعقب ما دار راسي من الحر خلصت الحمد لله

و ان شاء الله اذا الأموركلها أوكي باجر بزرع بذوري

الله ييسر ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا بعد رحت المشتل واتلزقوا فيه الشتلات هههخخخههه

----------


## um sheikha

يامرحبا الساع بالمزارعات نور المكان 

حي الله ام علي 
الله يتقبل منج ان شاء الله ,, اشوفج هب على العاده.

حي الله ام عبدالله 
ياحيج ويازين المشتل والخضار ويازين النارين والموز واللبان الحلو انج تلقينه في كل بقعه 
مشكووووره على هالصور احيتي التجمع ابهن .

حي الله ام وليد 
الله يعطيج العافيه ياويلي عليج ماعندج حد من العمال يخلص هالشغله وين ترومين وانتي حامل 
تحملي على عمرج هيه بس تودين لعيال وتيبينهم بروحها تعب بعد تعابلين في الزراعه 
والله يحفظهم بعد يوم يردون يبالهم مجابل ريحي عمرج .

حي الله ام عبادي 
ما شاء الله مبرووكين الشتل ليديده 

اشوفني عيل يوم سرت المينا محد اتلزق فيه  :14: 
سرت اليوم في جوله للمينا ومالقيت شي يسر.. وكلهم اجمعوا على لسبوع الياي 
رجعت بخفي حنين  :3: ,, الا اني شفت شي تم في خاطري ان شاء الله باخذه من يعتدل الجو شوي .

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي كيف حالكن بخير ان شاء الله

اسمحولي ترا قله ماادخل النت والمنتدى

بس جزاكن الله خير يارب ومشكوره يا ام شيخه ( شكله الاجار الي خذتيه منى ) كان فيه حب اخوي مخلوط وياه .. سوالف

ياريت لو تعطوني فكره شو من النباتات او الخضروات اقدر ازرعها هالوقت

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير أحلى وردات

شخباركم و شو علومكم 

ابشركم اليوم زرعت و انتهت المهمة على خير الحمد لله :35: 

زرعت ( طماط - جزر- باذنجان - بصل - ريحان - جرجير - شبت - يح )

خلال هاليومين ناوية اني ازرع فاصوليا (لوبيا) ان شاء الله تعالى

كان خاطري ازرعها شكلها حلو

والحين براويكم فكرتي للمشتل و طريقة تنسيقه ان شاء الله تعيبكم



و الحين ما عندي شغل غير أروي الأحواض كل يوم وأتريا البشاير :2:

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات اشحالكن وصبحكن الله بالخير 

ام شيخه تسلمين الغاليه انشاءالله عيبتكن الفواله 
ام وليد ماشاءالله عليج الغاليه مشتلت مرتب الله يطعمج منها 

علومي الزراعيه امس كملت تنظيف الزراعه انا ولعيال فديتهم يساعدوني وناويه يوم الجمعه اسير المشتل 
وبخصوص الخضروات السنه بنزرع في المزرعه لانه المزرعه مافيها تسويق السنه فابنستقل المساحه الي فيها وبين فتره وفتره بروح وبصورلكن من المزرعه 


وتحيه للجميع من العين دار الزين

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله على الوردة

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم شحالكن يا خوياتي ؟ 
لا تخافين ام شيخه هذا كله من الدوخه بهدلتني يا ختيه 
تعبت وايد هالفتره واخر نحن المزارعات ما عندنا فيتامين د 
الله يعين 
علومي الزراعيه بس تنظيفات وترتيبات ومن اخلص بسير اييب البذور ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح النشاط ..صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 

فِالصبــاح .. 
هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

يحكي ان رجل أعمى جلس على إحدى عتبات عمارة واضعا ً قبعته بين قدميه وبجانبه لوحة مكتوب عليها : 

" أنا أعمى أرجوكم ساعدوني ". 

فمر رجل إعلانات بالأعمى ووقف ليرى أن قبعته لا تحوي سوى قروش قليلة فوضع المزيد فيها 

دون أن يستأذن الأعمى أخذ لوحته وكتب عليها عبارة أخرى وأعادها مكانها ومضى في طريقه 

لاحظ الأعمى أن قبعته قد امتلأت بالقروش والأوراق النقدية، فعرف أن شيئاً قد تغير 

وأدرك أن ما سمعه من الكتابة هو ذلك التغيير

فسأل أحد المارة عما هو مكتوب عليها فكانت الآتي : 

" نحن في فصل الربيع لكنني لا أستطيع رؤية جماله" 

العبرة 

غير وسائلك عندما لا تسير الأمور كما يجب


واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Tue 11sep2012
مركز العاصفه :
يبدأ غدا در الاربيعين منذ طلوع نجم سهيل ويتوافق معه طالع الزبره وعدد أيامه 13 يوما 
وهي زبرة الاسد أي كاهله وفيه يبرد الهواء أثناء الليل مع استمرار السموم نهارا كما ويرى فيه نجم سهيل وفي أخره يتساوى الليل والنهار وبالتحديد في 21-9 ثم بعد هذا التساوي بين الليل والنهار يبدأ الليل بالزياده وفي نوءه مطر بأذن الله تخضر به الارض في منابت الأوديه والسهول 
تضل مياه الخليج العربي دافئه حتى منتصف اكتوبر تقريبا لتبدأ بالبروده نسببيا لذا تكون هذه الفترة حساسة لنشوء عدم استقرار محلى ومحدود بسبب التباين الكبير بين حرارة السطح المائي الدافئ والتبريد العابر في الطبقات الاحتكاكيه وهي ختام موسم مغاص اللؤلؤ في دول الخليخ قديماً .
تكون سمة هذا الدر ارتفاع كبير في الرطوبه السطحية وسكون في الرياح وتزداد ظاهرة الضباب بفعل بأثير الحمل الحرار عند الفجر كما وينصح فيه بعدم السباحة في البحر أو النوم تحت أديم السماء ليلا .. والله أعلم . 
 :12 (45): 

صباح اليوم الخميسي  :5:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير و الورد و الياسمين

مشكورة ام شيخة عالاشراقة الصباحية الطقسية  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

السموحه منكن مزراعات البارحه مادخلت بنتي شيخه طاحت على ظهرها في الترامبولين النطاطيه الله ياخذها 
الليله الي طاحت فيها اسكتت وما خبرتنا واليوم الثاني مارامت تنش ظهرها متيبس عليها اسألها شو فيج 
تقولي ما شي بعد ما كملت يوم كامل من الطيحه قالتلي السالفه وان متماسكه جدامها وابونا محد 
الله المستعان عطيتها مسكنات ومن سرحت تركيه شليتها وسيده على المستشفى الدكتور قالي هاذي اللعبه خطيره واكثر الالعاب الي مسببه كسور عند الاطفال 
واصابت شيخه اصابة حوادث اللهم عافينا في نص عمودها الفقري واللهم لك الحمد والشكر اللهم لك الحمد والشكر قالي الاصابه مش مأثره على العمود الفقري 
بس بتم تعاني فترة شهر من الم الظهر وتدريجيا بيخف .. وانا ظاهره خت موعد حق تركيه مادري حاسه انها بتمرض مافيها اعراض واستغفرت وقلت بنسوي زياره لدكتورتها المهم رجعت اداوي في هاذي وبدت ترتفع حرارة تركيه من المغرب
السموحه نتلاقى على خير ان شاء الله يوم الاحد بأذن الله 
تمنياتي للجميع بويك اند سعيد.

----------


## ام حمود2010

> السموحه منكن مزراعات البارحه مادخلت بنتي شيخه طاحت على ظهرها في الترامبولين النطاطيه الله ياخذها 
> الليله الي طاحت فيها اسكتت وما خبرتنا واليوم الثاني مارامت تنش ظهرها متيبس عليها اسألها شو فيج 
> تقولي ما شي بعد ما كملت يوم كامل من الطيحه قالتلي السالفه وان متماسكه جدامها وابونا محد 
> الله المستعان عطيتها مسكنات ومن سرحت تركيه شليتها وسيده على المستشفى الدكتور قالي هاذي اللعبه خطيره واكثر الالعاب الي مسببه كسور عند الاطفال 
> واصابت شيخه اصابة حوادث اللهم عافينا في نص عمودها الفقري واللهم لك الحمد والشكر اللهم لك الحمد والشكر قالي الاصابه مش مأثره على العمود الفقري 
> بس بتم تعاني فترة شهر من الم الظهر وتدريجيا بيخف .. وانا ظاهره خت موعد حق تركيه مادري حاسه انها بتمرض مافيها اعراض واستغفرت وقلت بنسوي زياره لدكتورتها المهم رجعت اداوي في هاذي وبدت ترتفع حرارة تركيه من المغرب
> السموحه نتلاقى على خير ان شاء الله يوم الاحد بأذن الله 
> تمنياتي للجميع بويك اند سعيد.


هلا ام شيخه ان شاء الله ما يشوفون شر تطمني الغاليه اليهال يمرضون و يطيبون و يتعورون و يطيبون الله يحفظ عيالنا من كل شر طمنينا ام شيخه فديتج

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> صباح الخير أحلى وردات
> 
> شخباركم و شو علومكم 
> 
> ابشركم اليوم زرعت و انتهت المهمة على خير الحمد لله
> 
> زرعت ( طماط - جزر- باذنجان - بصل - ريحان - جرجير - شبت - يح )
> 
> خلال هاليومين ناوية اني ازرع فاصوليا (لوبيا) ان شاء الله تعالى
> ...


مااااااااااااااااااااااشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  :Smile:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

بسم الله عليها 
ما تشوف شر
والله صدقج هالترامبولين وايد يسبب مشاكل 

أنا عندي حمودي من فترة كان ما يروم ييلس و من نيلسه يتم يصيح
وديته الدكتور 
وعقب الكشف الدكتور يقول هذا مستوي له شرخ بالشرج من داخل 
واخر شي اكتشفنا ان الترامبولين هو السبب 
لأن حمودي عمره بس سنتين فما يعرف يناقز و هو واقف 
كان يوقف وينقز قاعد 
فتسبب له بهالمشكلة

ون وقتها ما أخليه يلعب فيها خير شر
الله يحفظ عيالنا و يبعد عنهم الشر يا رب

----------


## هانزادا

سلامات ام شيخه 
ما يشوفن شر البنات الله يعينج شكلج مثلي وايد توسوسين 

حطيلها كمادات دافية ولا تخليها تتحرك وايد هاليومين

----------


## ميثانووبس

سلامات ام شيخه 
ما يشوفن شر البنات 
اجر وعافية

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمدلله ام شيخه انها جت على كذا معليش تعاني مؤقت أهون من الاصابه الخطيرة 
الله يهون عليها خليها ترتاح راحه تامه
انا عندي هشاشه بالفقرات ما اقدر ولا اجلس على الغدا اكل وانا متكيه او نايمه الجلوس
صعب والشغل بس الحمدلله
وتركوش سلامتها الف سلامه 
وامهم الله ياجرها ابتلا العبد على قد حب الله له 
الله يعينك ويعدي الامور على خير

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح النور والسرور مزارعاتي شحالكن ربكن بخير 

الله يسلمكن ياربي يزاكن الله خير على المشاعر الطيبه 
الحمدلله الله قدر ولطف ..
ومن غيظي عليها قعدنا انا وابوها والقيت هاذيج المحاضره عليها تمت اتصيح 
وتقرر بعد المحاضره معاقبتها على عدم تحمل مسؤولية نفسها وعدم التفكير في العواقب 
وابونا يقولي ياحبج للعقاب ..والله اكرملنا يالأهل السكوت والتعامل بالعقاب والي يبا يتعلم من جيسه فاله طيب
والله يالعيال حرقة قلب .. اللهم أعينا على تربيتهم وأجرنا .

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  





واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Sun 16sep2012
بمركز العاصفه : بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني للأرصاد الجوية والزلازل , نقدم لكم النشرة الجوية لهذا اليوم 
كون الطقس حارا نهارا , وتظهر السحب شرقا بعد الظهر , ويحتمل تكون السبح الراكامية خاصه على الجبال , والرياح خفيفة إلي معتدلة السرعة انشط أحيانا غربا ,والبحر خفيف اإلي متوسط الموج , وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على المناطق الساحلية ,مع فرصة لتشكل الضباب على بعض تلك المناطق خاصة الغربية .

 :12 (45): 

صباح الورد والريحان  :5:

----------


## هانزادا

صباح النور والسرور ام شيخه 
شحال شيخه وتركيه ان شاء الله بخير 

عندي زياده فالرقعه الزراعية ويوم اخلص بصور لكم التجديدات باذن الله

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الورد والياسمين ع الناس الحلوين اشحالكن ياحلوات التجمع

ام شيخه ماتشوف شر شيخه والحمدلله ع سلامتها وسلامه تركيه حبيبتي عاد بخصوص الزجام الحين بادي الموسم الله يعينا والله يحفظهم ويسلمهم كلهم يارب 

ام منصور منوره ماشاءالله 


والبقيه الحلوه الكن احلى تحيه

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح النور والسرور ام شيخه 
> شحال شيخه وتركيه ان شاء الله بخير 
> 
> عندي زياده فالرقعه الزراعية ويوم اخلص بصور لكم التجديدات باذن الله


هلا ام منصور صباح النور والسرور 
بخير وسهاله فديتج يسرج حالهم 
ما شاء الله اسعدتيني بتواجدج الصباحي .
ما شاء الله عيل في انتظار الصور .. بعد انا بزيد في الرقعه الزراعيه غرت منج  :18: 
غيره محموده ان شاء الله يامنصور .. 
وانا خاطري اطلع بس اامر على لمزارع عسب يجهز كل شي ويوم ينزل الورد ايبه ويزرعه





> صباح الورد والياسمين ع الناس الحلوين اشحالكن ياحلوات التجمع
> 
> ام شيخه ماتشوف شر شيخه والحمدلله ع سلامتها وسلامه تركيه حبيبتي عاد بخصوص الزجام الحين بادي الموسم الله يعينا والله يحفظهم ويسلمهم كلهم يارب 
> 
> ام منصور منوره ماشاءالله 
> 
> 
> والبقيه الحلوه الكن احلى تحيه


ياصباح النور والسرور حي الله ام عبدالله 
والله اني مستانسه بطلتكن الصباحيه 
الله يسلمج فديتج .. يالله بدا معنا ويالله ياخشم شلال والمنظر ما يسر
والخشم احمر وملتهب ومن تشوف لكلينكس تصيح 
تتذكر انه بينحط على خشمها ياويلي وتحلف النا بخبر عليكم عباس 
الدكتوره تقولي من تغادي بخير تعالوا كلكم اظربوا ابرة الانفلونزا احسن 
منوره يام عبدالله .


السموحه بسير اخذ اغراض الاسبوع 
لي عوده بأذن الله .

----------


## ام حمود2010

صباح الورد ام شيخه ان شاء الله احين البنات احسن طمنينا عنهم كيف صارو وال له يحفظهم من كل شي 

امممم بنسبه للعقاب دخيلج علميني كيف اعاقب ولي العنيد عمره سنتين و كم شذهر جريب من عمر تركيه 


و عن الزراعه انا بعدني ما سويت شي يالله قصيت الاغصان الميته مال الجوري بس يبالي اسمد التربه بس متعايزه لاني اتعب بسرعه و الحر و ما اروم اوطي وايد شو الحل و ابغي اسوي التربه بسرعه عسب ابدا ازرع شريت عباد الشمس والقرنفل و غير عن اللي عندي من خضار و اعشاب و ورود 

شورن علي كيف اسوي و عندي بس السماد مال الحيوانات ينفع ولا لازم اخد سماد غيره و عندي سماد ينخلط ويا الماي ينفع بس للورود تنصحوني اتم احطه ولا اغير 


ههه شذكلي طولت عليكن بس مالي غيركن والله حاولت ادش للنت بس في اسماء و مفردات ما فهميتها

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير مزارعاتنا

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير .....أشحالكم مرة ثانية خخخ

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

العقول السيئة لا تستوعب النية
الحسنة أبداً. 
●°●°●°●° 
ما أجمل أن تلبس أخلاقك وتتعطر بابتسامتك حتى عندما يكون منظرك غريباً وغامضاًعند الآخرين
تجد هذا الحاجز يتلاشى وترى السعادة. 
●°●°●°●° 
الزوجة ليست بحاجة فقط إلى النفقة والسكن لكنها أيضا بحاجة إلى كلمة جميلة وقلب حنون وعاطفة تملأ قلبها ورحمة تنسيها تعبها. 
●°●°●°●° 
بعض البشـر ، إن احترمتهم ، سيزيدون من إساءتهم إليك ، ويتمردون عليك ..
●°●°●°●° 
الـصحبة الـصالحة : هـي تلـك الـتي تـجعلك تعـيش حـياتين ، واحـدة هـنا والأخـرى فـي الـجنة. 
●°●°●°●° 
الاحتشام مفهوم لا يقتصر على الملابس فقط فهناك ضحكة محتشمة وهناك مشية محتشمة وهناك سلوك محتشم وهناك أخلاق محتشمة. 
●°●°●°●° 
لا تترك شخص عزيز عليك بسبب زلة
أو عيب فيه
لا يوجد أحد كامل غير الله سبحانه 
●°●°●°●° 
من كوارث البشر أنهم قد يمحون كل تاريخك الجميل
مقابل آخر موقف لم يعجبهم. 
●°●°●°●° 
لا قيمة للجمال دون فكر و قيم و أخلاق.
●°●°●°●° 
لاتقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوه اللسان 

واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Mon17sep2012
بمركز العاصفه : بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني للأرصاد الجوية والزلازل , نقدم لكم النشرة الجوية لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا بوجه عام نهارا , وتظهر بعض السحب على المناطق الشرقية والجنوبية فترة ما بعد الظهر , قد يتخللها بعض السحب الركامية , والرياح خفيفة إلي معتدلة السرعة بوجة عام قد تنشط أحيانا , وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على المناطق الساحليه والداخليه والغربية , وقد يتشكل الضباب الخفيف بعض تلك المناطق , والبحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

 :12 (45): 

صباح الفل والياسمين  :5:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير و الورد و الفل و الياسمين

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعات 
ما شاء الله شكلكن كسلانات من بداية هالأسبوع



> صباح الخير و الورد و الفل و الياسمين


ياصباح النور بالورد الابيض .. هيه جذيه احب النشيطات


بضحكن على الصبح 

هاذي الحكمه او الموعظه صارتلي البارحه 
"ما أجمل أن تلبس أخلاقك وتتعطر بابتسامتك حتى عندما يكون منظرك غريباً وغامضاًعند الآخرين
تجد هذا الحاجز يتلاشى وترى السعادة."
سرت ايكيا البارحه وانا اتنقب اذا اطلع اتشرى المهم ركبت المصعد مع انجليزيه 
يا من سني او اكبر شوي المهم شفتها مرتبكه انا وهي في المصعد ما اسعفتني ذاكرتي بس شفتها مرتبكه 
كانت تحاول انها ما طالعني في عيني فتح المصعد وعربانات جدامنا قمت وابتسمت والابتسامه بانت في عيوني وخليتها 
تمر قبلي وشكرتني وانا اتشرى في ايكيا يتني وقالتلي انا كنت خايفه منج تميت اضحك وعيوني ادمع بس انتي لطيفه 
انا اسفه وطول ما انا اتشرى اتخيل كيف كانت تفكر في المصعد .. الا اليهال الاجانب ما يخافون يتحسبونا نلعب معاهم 
مغطين ويوهنا .

----------


## ام حمود2010

صباح الورد كيف حالكم

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الورد كيف حالكم


هلا ام حمود صباح الورد.. يسرج الحال علومج 
بنزل صور جديد ام شيخه

----------


## um sheikha

هالبذور مع صحون الزراعه على اليمين من كارفور .. لبذور على اليسار من دزيرت جاردن منتزه خليفه 
..

البذور على اليمين من كارفور هالاسبوع .. والبذور على اليسار من إيس هارد وير جزيرة ياس بوظبي الي فيها خيار وكوسا ..ألخ 
.. 
طبعا مفقود من الصور بذور الكزبره والبقدونس والشبت والرويد والجرجير والنعناع اليوم بدور جان بلقى 
حد فيكن اشترى ومن وين .. حشى والله اني عيزت وانا ادور وارد للمكان كذا مره .

بعد سماد التربه فتره اليوم تم زراعة لبذور 




وهاذي صوره جويه  :7: 

وبس  :12:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

ههههههههههههاي 
حلو الموقف أم شيخة

ما أدري ليش يتروعون يوم نختلي فيهم بمكان
صدق يخافون ما يستحون :18: 

بقول لكم انا قصة بتضحككم
بيتي الجديم كان ففرريج انجليز 
الشارع اللي نسكنه كان كله انجليز و فرنسيين
المهم
عيالهم ابدا ما يمرون صوب بيتنا 
حتى يوم يلعبون برع اول ما يشوفون باب بيتنا يتبطل يشردون (ما أدري شو كانو قالين لهم عنا )
مرة كنا نوزع التوزيعات مال حق الليلة
قامت خدامتي و دور عالفريج كله تعطيهم 
و عطت حق عيالهم اللي كانو يلعبون بالشارع

عقبها يمكن أسبوعين او ثلاث كنا يالسين بالليل الا ويدق الجرس طلع ابو الشباب رد ميت من الضحك
يوم اسأله شو السالفة 
يقول لي عيال الانجليز يتريوننا برع بيعطوننا شي
طلعت انا والخدامات و العيال الا والجماعة شادين حيلهم يغنون عند بابنا وشالين سلة فيها فوالة و حلاوة وكاكاو حقنا 

طلعو الجماعة يحتفلون بعيد الهالوين :24: 


كل ما أذكر الموقف أضحك

آخر أيامنا قمنا نحتفل بالهالوين :10:

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الورد ام شيخه ان شاء الله احين البنات احسن طمنينا عنهم كيف صارو وال له يحفظهم من كل شي 
> اللهم امين فديتج ويحفظلج حمود ياربي والبيبي .
> امممم بنسبه للعقاب دخيلج علميني كيف اعاقب ولي العنيد عمره سنتين و كم شذهر جريب من عمر تركيه 
> كانت شيخه المعاقبه وعقابها لمدة شهر وانسحبت عنها امتيازات .. انا مربتنها كيف ماربتني يدتيه يعني مثال بسيط شيخه لاتملك موبايل ولا بلاك بيري ولا لابتوب ولا ايباد ولا ايبود ولا اي اجهزه .. عندنا لاب توب واحد وايباد في الخزنه ما احب بناتي يستخدمن الاكترونيات لاحقات عليهن .. هيه تملك مميزات اكثر اهميه ما يمتلكها جيلها .. وسحب هالامتيازات كانت صعبه لمدة شهر قابله للتجديد .
> بالنسبه لتركيه اخ يام حمود بس وحياتج انا اعند .. وضبط النفس والهدوء والتخطيط الجيد يساعد على النتيجه .
> 
> و عن الزراعه انا بعدني ما سويت شي يالله قصيت الاغصان الميته مال الجوري بس يبالي اسمد التربه بس متعايزه لاني اتعب بسرعه و الحر و ما اروم اوطي وايد شو الحل
> يعني بالله عليج وين ترومين حق شغل الزراعه وانتي حامل انا الصاحيه ماروم يايبه لمزارع يشتغلي 
> شوفيلج مزارع يشتغلج هذا هو الحل .
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> ههههههههههههاي 
> حلو الموقف أم شيخة
> 
> ما أدري ليش يتروعون يوم نختلي فيهم بمكان
> صدق يخافون ما يستحون
> 
> بقول لكم انا قصة بتضحككم
> بيتي الجديم كان ففرريج انجليز 
> الشارع اللي نسكنه كان كله انجليز و فرنسيين
> ...


 :18:  انتوا حق الليله وهم حق الليله مالتهم

----------


## um sheikha

وين الباقي .. اليوم انا جابه ركبه في التجمع لين الساعه 1 بسير ايب تركيه

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يانشيطات الزراعه اشحالكن ,,,

ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج وصدق ضحكتيني من الخاطر ع الاجنبيه حشى يتحرونا انروع بسم الله علينا 

اعلومي الزراعيه رحت يوم الجمعه المشتل مالقيت شي قالي تعالي الاسبوع الياي بنزل كمن نوع من الورود وها اليومين كله ترتيب في الحديقه خاصه انه مشتل الخضروات تحول للمزرعه فا التركيز ع الترتيب وزراعه الورود

----------


## um sheikha

:7: ا


> السلام عليكن يانشيطات الزراعه اشحالكن ,,,
> 
> ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج وصدق ضحكتيني من الخاطر ع الاجنبيه حشى يتحرونا انروع بسم الله علينا 
> 
> اعلومي الزراعيه رحت يوم الجمعه المشتل مالقيت شي قالي تعالي الاسبوع الياي بنزل كمن نوع من الورود وها اليومين كله ترتيب في الحديقه خاصه انه مشتل الخضروات تحول للمزرعه فا التركيز ع الترتيب وزراعه الورود


حي الله بأم عبدالله متعوده عليج تدخلين من وقت ان شاء الله خير تأخيرج 
تعرفين لو نعكس الموضوع بتلقينا نفسهم انا مالومهم بس تلقين طول الوقت ابتسم واحاول الطف الجو اذا كنا في مكان مغلق 
او عند الكشير او في اي مكان بس على حظ هاذي كنت يالسه افكر واقول شو بلاها مرتبكه 
حتى انا قالولي لسبوع الياي بيي البتونيا والزراعه الشتويه اول 10 بتلقين المشاتل تعج بالزهور والاشجار الموسميه وبيضربون ضربتهم 
على طاري المشتل حتى ابونا قالي يوم مسولج مشتلين في ليوا فوق عند البيت ومشتل في المزرعه ليش تزرعين 
قلتله حلو يكون في كل بقعه مشتل ومشتليه هنيه انا اعانيه واشوفه يكبر جدامي واكل منه متى ما ابا هذا حق يوم نروح ليوا بعد القى مشتل ..في ليوا يوم نكون بروحنا انسوي غدانا بروحنا واحلى احساس يوم اشل سجينتيه وملتيه واسير ورا المطبخ واقص بقدونس والكزبره والفلفل الاخضر وورق الكاري والخضره احساس لا يقاوم ..قلبي الصغير لاتحمل ذلك  :18: 
وعلشان قلبي الصغير مايوز من دون مشتل  :15: 


سامحوني بصلي وبشل تركيه وبوديها مراجعه 
لي عوده بأذن الله .. خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## ام حمود2010

هلا ام شيخه مشكوره على الرد هيه والله وين فيني شده على الحر و الزراعه 

و بنسبه للسماد ريحته مقرفه بس بتحمل شو اسوي و السماد اللي قلتلج عنه خدته من كارفور ايي نفس البودر او نفس الشكر يدوب في الماي من حطيته على الورود و شليت عنهم الغصون الجديمه طلعو غصون وايد و تفتحت وايد ورود

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا بغيت اعدل عند مكان الصباريات ما رمت ههههه استويت بطريق

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير يا حلوات

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

اذا حققت النصر فليس مطلوبا منك أن تبرر ذلك ولكنك ان هزمت فمن الافضل ان لا تكون موجودا لتبرر ذلك 
( ادولف هتلر )

تقارن نفسك مع أي شخص في العالم, ان فعلت ذلك فانك تهين نفسك
( ألن سترايك )

الفوز لا يعني دائما أنك الأول, ولكنه يعني أنك أفضل من قبل
( بونني بلير )

لن أقول اني فشلت 1000 مره, ولكني اكتشفت ان هناك 1000 طريقة تؤدي الى الفشل
( توماس أديسون )

الجميع يفكر في تغيير العالم, ولكن لا أحد يفكر في تغيير نفسه
( ليو تولستوي )

ان تصدق جميع الناس شي خطر , ولكن ان لا تصدق احدا هو شي اكثر خطورة
(ابراهام لينكولن )

اذا أحس أحد انه لم يخطأ ابدا في حياته, فهذا يعني أنه لم يجرب أي جديد في حياته
( البرت اينشتاين )

اذا بدأت بتقييم الناس, فانك لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم
( الام تريزا ) 

واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): TUE18 sep 2012
بمركز العاصفه : بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني للأرصاد الجوية والزلازل , نقدم لكم النشرة الجوية لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا , تزداد كميات السحب شرقا وجنوبا بعد الظهر , ويحتمل أن يتخللها بعض السحب الركامية عصرا , 
والرياح خفيفه إلي معتدلة السرعة, والبحر خفيف إلي متوسط الموج , 
وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على بعض المناطق الساحلية والداخلية .

 :12 (45): 

صباح الفل والياسمين  :5:

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح النور والسرور وصباح الورد والفل ع وردات التجمع 
صبحج الله بالخير ام شيخه وتسلمين ع الاشراقه الحلوه

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور يام وليد منوره فديتج
مرحبا الساع بأم عبدالله والله قلت بتدخلين اليوم صباح الورد والياسمين .

والله اليوم اني منحرقه من الامهات الي في الحضانه 
من دخلت تركيه الحضانه وانا ادخل مع فوج خدامات ودريوليه وطلع مع نفس الفوج ويدخلون فوج ثاني 
وكل يوم اشوف مواقف شكل من يومين الخدامه اسحبت الولد 
من الصف هو يبا يراويها الله ياخذها الي مسونه من رسم وتم يصيح والخدامه ما تدري شو بلاه 
ولين وصلته السياره وانا وراهم وتركيه مبوزه من كثر ما سمعته يصيح ويرافس 
قبل الباب اشوفها نزلته وعدلت ثيابه وكلمته ومشى الولد لين السياره والام قاعده في السياره 
سيارتيه عدال سيارتهم ركبت تركيه كرسيها وقعدت اربطها وتركيه عينها على الام والولد 
وطبعا الشيخه تسأل البشكاره ليش يصيح قالتلها الخدامه مدام مايرد يروه بيت يريد يستنى هنا 
ولوت الام حركات جدامي حبيبي هههههه بكره بيبك لسكول دونت وري لتس جو ههههههه 
ااااااااااخ ياقلبي وتركيه تقولي امي هاي نوتي عسب الخدامه ليش دبته (ظربته)قولي حق امه 
قلتلها هاذي هب امه فديتج كلمت الام مش كل من هب ودب تتسمى أم 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل :4:

----------


## um sheikha

البارحه تمت زراعة لبذور ولله الحمد .. والعصر تم تغطيتها بالجريل الابيض 
لحمايتها من الطيور في هاذي الفتره .. احب هالفتره والحمدلله ان الله احيانا 
عند زراعة لبذور 

بعد تغطيتها بالجريل 

بتلاحظ على اليمين في 3 فوزات ماتم زراعتهن وهن تقريبا خمس حق 
الجرجير والكزبره والبقدونس والنعناع والشبت والرويد حبيب قلبي 

سمعتن عن المثل الي يقول صغير وفعله كبير

شوفن هالجرس الصغير ولي كنت شارتنه من الموسم الي فات 
المهم علقته ويبت تركيه وقلتلها دقي الجرس ويالله عليه صوت جهوري هب صوت 
ندمت اني قلت حق تركيه دقي الجرس شو صوته قالي ابونا عيل بالله عليج علقينا واحد فوق حق الخدامه 
بدال الجرس بوبتري  :18: 

والضحكه ان البشاكره اظهرت من صوته قالي زين زين اربعي خذيلنا 
بشكارتيه مسويه فيه مواقف قسم بالله ما بتصدقن 
هالكلام من 3 اسابيع خبرت الصيانه ايون يصلحون المكيفات المهم عقب ما صليت العصر البيت هادي وشيخه وتركيه عند امايه انسدحت في الصاله الي فوق 
الدري عندي حديد ولي ايني فوق اشوفه المهم مادري كيف خرت عيني يعني غمضت دقايق المهم نشيت على تحنحين ريال يتخيلهي هالريال فوق راسي واقف ويتحنحن لقيت البشكاره واقفه تقولي مدام الصيانه واشوف راس اقرع واقف على الدري انا مش مصدقه عيني اقولها وينهم قالتلي هاذوه تميت منسدحه لاني لورفعت راسي بيشوفني قلتله قاسم قالي نعم قلتله اطلع برا شوي قالي زين مدام .. مسكتها من حرتيه قلت بكفر فيها اليوم اواجعهاكيف يدخلون قبل ما تخبريني وهي تقولي ثانكيو مدام اوكيه مدام ثانكيو مدام مافيه فايده هي ماتعرف انجليزي عدل اتحسبني امدحها جلطتني يبت بشكارة ختيه 
مثلها فلبينيه اجلطتها من كثر ما ترمسها ولا في فايده
والله العظيم اني يوم تسوي غلط تغادي مثل الياهل وشكلها مادري كيف تقولن عيوز وهي صغيره 
ويوم تسوي مثل هالاغلاط اغتاظ يوم اطالعها القاها مبتسمه مثل اليهال وتقولي ثانكيو مدام اقولها روحي وتم اضحك 
يقول ابونا شو هالبلوه يقولي عديها تركيه شوبنسوي المهم انها تشتغل عدل

----------


## um sheikha

ياجماعة الخير وينكن

----------


## بريكية

ام شيخة انا متابعتج من فترة وايد احب مشاركاتج وخاذري ابا ازرع لكن ما اقدر الحمل تعبني وبيتي اليديد شوي بعيد مااروم اروح له بروحي واسوي شيء فيه وخاصة ان شغل ريلي بعيد يعني ما يرد عندنا إلا نهاية الاسبوع بس ان شاء الله من اربي بنظم معكم انا وايد احب الزرعة بس مول ماعندي خبره فيها جني كتبت قصة حياتي ههه ههه

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 

ام شيخه كل موسم وانا متاخره عنكن فزراعة المشتل رغم اني لقيت بعض البذور من السنه اللي طافت 

بس اللي باقي الرويد والجرجير والكزبره والبقدونس 

فخاطري اشتري 3 جوريات وياسمينه 

اما بانسبه للزجام لا تتخبرن انا وعيالي الصغار 
ام شيخه ويين ياخذون تطعيم الانفلونزا ؟

----------


## um sheikha

> ياجماعة الخير وينكن


موجودين ام شيخه  :26: 




> ام شيخة انا متابعتج من فترة وايد احب مشاركاتج وخاذري ابا ازرع لكن ما اقدر الحمل تعبني وبيتي اليديد شوي بعيد مااروم اروح له بروحي واسوي شيء فيه وخاصة ان شغل ريلي بعيد يعني ما يرد عندنا إلا نهاية الاسبوع بس ان شاء الله من اربي بنظم معكم انا وايد احب الزرعة بس مول ماعندي خبره فيها جني كتبت قصة حياتي ههه ههه


حي الله لبريكيه .. لا لا لا ممنوع الزراعه الحين انتي حامل الله يسهل عليج وعلى الحوامل الي عندنا في التجمع 
ومبروك البيت اليديد يعله عامر بحس هله .. الله يعينج خلي الزراعه الحين بروحه البيت هم ماينلم وحامل 
رايي لج تابعينا بغيتي بصمت بغيتي بمشاركات حياج الله بكل شكل من الاشكال وخذي افكار ومعلومات وطرق ولي يناسبج .. 
في يوم ان شاء الله بعد ماالله يسهل عليج وتربين وتسكنين وترتاحون هاذيج الساعه انفكر بالزراعه لاتكظين عمرج 
وبنساعدج وما بنذخر عنج بشي ان شاء الله ان الله احيانا لين هذاك اليوم ..كلنا كنا ماعندنا خبره ومنوه مولود يعلم كل شي .. 3 اسطر هب قصة فديتج سيري فوق شوفيني اشارك عن المزارعات كلهن في رد واحد  :7: 




> مساء الخير 
> 
> ام شيخه كل موسم وانا متاخره عنكن فزراعة المشتل رغم اني لقيت بعض البذور من السنه اللي طافت 
> 
> بس اللي باقي الرويد والجرجير والكزبره والبقدونس 
> 
> فخاطري اشتري 3 جوريات وياسمينه 
> 
> اما بانسبه للزجام لا تتخبرن انا وعيالي الصغار 
> ام شيخه ويين ياخذون تطعيم الانفلونزا ؟


هلا ام منصور مساء الورد فديتج 
ماعليه شدي حيلج ماعليه مافات شي ان شاء الله المهم انج معانا والسنه الي فاتت اذا ذاكرتيه ماتخوني 
تراج غلبتنا بالباذنجان وانتي الي عطيتينا فكرة انه ما نشل شتل الباذنجان وخت بنصيحتج وما شاء الله بعض الشتل مزهره 
انا بعد نقصني الي قلتيه اليوم بسير اشوف ولا باجر الضحى .. ما تشوفون شر ياربي 
احنا ابوناوشيخه اتعادوا باقي انا ابتلاحق عمري بالتطعيم .. التطعيم فديتج في كل عياده ومستشفى خاص يعطونها 
اتقولي اللقاح متوفر وماتشوفون شر يامنصور .

خوفي من المزارعات الي مادخلن انهن صايبنهن فيروس الحمل اللهم امين 
واولهم لمعة خرز وام حمني وطمطم الله يبلغني فيهن حمل 
ام خليفه طيفها مايفارق التجمع وام عفرا عرفنا شو حالها الله يساعدها في البيت
ام علي تصوم اليوم خلص شوال ودخلنا ذو القعده 

والباقي وعلى راسهم ام جاسم اختنا العوده

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

مساء الخير 

اليوم ما رمت اكتب شي الصبح
من نشيت فيني صداع رهيييييييييييب 
ما ادري من شو 
الحمد لله على كل حال

حلوة الصور يا ام شيخة مثل العادة ما شاء الله

اقول
لا يكون الصداع بداية زجام وانا ما ادري
لاني احس جسمي مكسر والخشم بدا يقفل  :13: 

الله يستر

بريكية حياج الله معانا الغالية
ومثل ما قالت لج أم شيخة اتحملي على عمرج لاحقة عالحديقة و الزراعة
المهم انج تقومين بالسلامة حبيبتي

أنا بعد منتقلة من سنة بيتي اليديد و الحمد لله تعلمت وايد أشياء فالزراعة والحمد لله قامت تبين النتايج والفضل يرجع لوردات التجمع و أولهن أم شيخة يزاها الله خير

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا وياكم متابعه :Smile:

----------


## بس .!

صباح الخير ،، صباحكم برائحة ورد الفل .

يالله حيهم جميعاً كيفكم وكيف حدائقكم الحلوه شراتكم ،،

صار تغيرات بحديقة ماما كثير من الاشجار شالتها ،، 
بس ما زالت حلوه ،،
و ان شاء الله نزل صور قريب .. خصوصا انه عرفت برنامج حلو للايباد :**
ام شيخه ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، الله يغير عليك وعلى بناتك والله شي جميل انه للحين ما تلوثت بالتقنيه اللحين صاير الوقت كله يضيع وحنا قدام الاجهزه ولما نفكر في ايش نلقاها اشياء مانحصل منها فائده الا يمكن ١٠ ٪ اذا مو اقل ، صح ان العالم صار اقرب لك بس الناس القريبه صارو ابعد :"( 

وهذا اخر اربعاء في اجازتي :"(

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  
يقول أحد المتخصصين بفن الإتيكيت :
اطلعت على المدرسة السويسرية للإتيكيت وتعرفت على المدرسه الفرنسية للإتيكيت و لكني انبهرت و تأثرت بمدرسة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام في الإتيكيت " حسن التعامل مع الآخرين " :…

1. للأسف يبهرنا مشهد ممثل أجنبي يطعم زوجته في الأفلام الأجنبية و لا ننبهر بالحديث الشريف "إن أفضل الصدقة لقمة يضعها الرجل في فم زوجته"

2. يعتقدون أن تبادل الورود بين الأحبة عادة غربية و نسوا الحديث الشريف : (من عرض عليه ريحان فلا يرده فانه خفيف المحمل طيب الريح ) .

3. ينبهرون عندما يرون الرجل الغربي يفتح باب السيارة لزوجته ولن يعلموا انه في غزوة خيبر جلس رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأرض وهو مجهد و جعل زوجته صفيه تقف على فخذه الشريف لتركب ناقتها، هذا سلوكه فالمعركة فكيف كان في المنزل ؟!!!

4. كان وفاة رسولنا الكريم في حجر أم المؤمنين عائشة و كان بإمكانه أن يتوفى و هو ساجد لكنه اختار أن يكون آخر أنفاسه بحضن زوجته ..

5.عندما كان النبي مع أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها عندما يريد أن يشرب يأخذ نفس الكأس الذي شربت فيه و يشرب من نفس المكان الذي شربت منه ..

* ولكن ماذا يفعل أولئك الذي انبهرنا بإتيكيتهم في مثل هذه الحالة . 

6. (قال رسول الله إنك لن تنفق نفقة إلا أجرت عليها حتى اللقمة ترفعها إلى فم امرأتك ) إنها المحبة والرومانسية الحقيقة من الهدي النبوي ..

* لكن عند اهل الايتيكيت الغربي ومن انبهروا بهم المرأة تحاسب في المطعم عن نفسها و زوجها يحاسب عن نفسه 


7. سئلت السيدة عائشه ما كان رسول الله يعمل في بيته ؟ قالت كان بشراً من البشر يخيط ثوبه و يحلب شاته و يخدم نفسه و أهله .. 

*وفي الإتيكيت الغربي اخدم نفسك بنفسك  :19: 

واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Wed19 sep 2012
بمركز العاصفه : بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني للأرصاد الجوية والزلازل , نقدم لكم النشرة الجوية لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا , وتظهر السحب شرقا بعد الظهر , ويتحمل تكون بعض السحب الركامية عصرا على الجبال ,
والرياح خفيفة إلي معتدلة السرعة , والبحر خفيف إلي متوسط الموج , وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية في ساعات الليل والصبح الباكر على تعض المناطق الساحلية والداخلية , مع فرص لتشكل بعض الضباب غربا .

 :12 (45): 

صباح الفل والياسمين  :5:

----------


## ام حمود2010

صباح الورد ام شيخه اشحالج و اشحال شيخه و تركيه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير و النور و السرور على ورداتنا الحلوات

شخباركم 
عساكم بخير
أم شيخة مشكورة عالاشراقة الصباحية العطرة

أنا اليوم خذيت لفة عالمشتل
الحمد لله بدت بوادر اليح و الباذنجان وطبعا الجرجير
بس الطماط و الجزر و الشبت و البصل و الريحان بعدهم

بصبر عليهم أسبوع بعد و أشوف 
ان شاء الله خير

واليوم بالصدفة اكتشفت ان بطتين خاشين عنا بيضهم و يالسين عليه 
شكلهم يبغون يعيلون  :24: 

ما رمت أسوي شي بعد 
من أسبوع فيني صداع مب طايع يخوز عني ما أعرف شو سببه الله المستعان

و هذه علومي

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي الي تدخل ولي تبصبص بعيونها  :7: 
وشحالكن وعلومكن وعلوم الاجواء الجميله معاكن

هلا ام حمود صباح الورد يسرج حالنا فديتج شحالج وشحال حمود فديته وشحال الحمل الله يسهل عليكن ياربي 

هلا ام وليد صباح النور والسرور ياويلي عليج والله يعلومج طيبه وتسر عقبال مشتليه 
فديتج سيري المستشفى شوفي ليش تام الصداع ما يخوز لاتهملين عمرج الا الصداع 
بنتريا الصور عيل .. على طاري البط خيسني الله المستعان مركبه باسكو ممر صوب الدياي والله يام وليد يوم تمرين هاذيج البقعه ينها خيسه قام ابونا قال والله ما يتمن حتى تركيه اتأذت من الريحه يوم تلعب صوبهن من اسبوع افتكينا منهن طرشتهن عند هليه قلتلهم اتصرفوا فيهن .
هااا يمكن لانج باديه تزجمين الصداع فيج توني اقرا ردج فوق انا عطوني ادول وبخاخ للخشم هذا الي قدروا عليه .

صباح الخير يام عبادي 
ادريبج فديتج ومعذوره ما اشره عليكن خص الحمل ولا والله اشره على حد 
بس اني الموضوع اوله على سوالفكن في التجمع .. تحملي على عمرج .

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير ،، صباحكم برائحة ورد الفل .
> 
> يالله حيهم جميعاً كيفكم وكيف حدائقكم الحلوه شراتكم ،،
> 
> صار تغيرات بحديقة ماما كثير من الاشجار شالتها ،، 
> بس ما زالت حلوه ،،
> و ان شاء الله نزل صور قريب .. خصوصا انه عرفت برنامج حلو للايباد :**
> ام شيخه ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، الله يغير عليك وعلى بناتك والله شي جميل انه للحين ما تلوثت بالتقنيه اللحين صاير الوقت كله يضيع وحنا قدام الاجهزه ولما نفكر في ايش نلقاها اشياء مانحصل منها فائده الا يمكن ١٠ ٪ اذا مو اقل ، صح ان العالم صار اقرب لك بس الناس القريبه صارو ابعد :"( 
> 
> وهذا اخر اربعاء في اجازتي :"(


يام مرحبا يامرحبا نورج غطى على نور الكهربا يانوره 
شحالج حبيبتي وشحال الوالده واخوانج وخواتج عساكم بخير .. يعني يوم عندج اجازه ليش ما دخلتي تسلمين 
على الاقل حد من ريحة ام علي 
زين زين بنشوف حديقة امج واخيرا بس نوره لاتصورين بالفلاش خلي الصور من دون فلاش وفي النهار فديتج 
طلعي حديقة امج بأبهى صوره الا ام علي توصي فيها يانوره تراها صراي البيت على قولة يدي فديته الله يرحمه ياربي 

انزين خبريني عن برنامج الايباد عسب يوم اسير ليوا اقدر انزل الصور من الايباد 
والله يانوره تقولين حكم لخصتي حياتنا في سطر
 مانحصل منها فائده الا يمكن ١٠ ٪ اذا مو اقل ، صح ان العالم صار اقرب لك بس الناس القريبه صارو ابعد :"(  
احنا لكبار على الاقل تعلمنا شي في غياب هالالكترونيات في حقبتنا والحمدلله يوم نزلت تعلمنا كل شي علشان نواكب عيالنا 
بس في غياب المبادئ في مجتمعاتنا صار كل شي مسموح لان تكلفته صارت في متناول الجميع وهذا الي زاد الطين بله 
والمبدأ صار الحين يعتبر تخلف .. احاول اني اربي بناتي على الي تربيت عليه ولله الحمد شيخه حرمه وهي تستنكر وجود هالاكترونيات في يد بنات جيلها وعلى قولتها ليش مستعيلين ..ومقتنعه فديتها انها مستمتعه بسنها وهي تملك ما يمتلكه لكبار بس الي تملكه يمتلكه ذو مسؤوليه 
ويوم عاقبتها عاقبته فيه الي تملكه وسحب هالشي منها احسها بخجل لانها مش قد المسؤوليه .. وهذا ما يمنع انها تستعمل كل الي عندي وعند ابوها لمتطلباتها المدرسيه وحتى متطلباتها كابنت تبا تكلم صديقتها خالاتها هلها بس ما يكون شي شخصي الها بعدها عن هالامور .. ولله الحمد نملك كل شي عند الناس بس بأصول وقواعد وقوانين 
وكل ما كانت اسرع في القيام بمسؤولياتها ومسؤوليات اختها ومسؤولياتها في المناوبه عني كل ما كانت اسرع بكسب ثقتي انا وابوها في تحمل مسؤولياتها الخارجيه .. حتى تركيه يوم تبا مثل لعيال ايباد اقولها محد عند حديقه ودياي والعاب وغنم وهوش وبوش غير تركيه تستانس وتنسى وتظهر تلعب .. البديل موجود ورخيص وصار نادر علشان جذيه استخدمه مع بناتي لانهن يستخدم شي نادر مش متواجد عند غيرهن في ظل الظروف الراهنه والغزو الاكتروني 
الحياه بسيطه بس انسكر بيبانا عن كل غريب مثل لولين والله ينه بعدنا عن عاداتنا وتقاليدنا هو الي يابنا ورا 
الله يحفظ عيالنا وعيال المسلمين اجمعين .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الانوار 

ام وليد ما تشوفين شر ان شاء الله لازم تسيري تسوي فحوصات واولها الجيوب الانفيه صارلي سنين وانا اعاني 
من الصداع ويوم يتني الدوخه وثقل الراس الله يعافيكم سرت عند دكتوره باطنيه وخبرتها بكل شي واسالتني من متى عندج الصداع 
قلتلها تقدرين تقولين مزمن ما يفارقني اذا شميت ريحة مب حلوة صدعت واذا شميت ريحة عطر قويه بعد صدعت واذا طلعت فالشمس 
واذا ركبت فالسيارة ويا العيال وصدعتهم مول ما يفارقني 
اضغطت على الجيوب وقلتلها هيه وايد يعورني تحسينها تضغط عالعظم وعطتني حبوب لعلاج الجيوب الانفيه من غير الباقيات 
والحمد لله الصداع من 3 اسابيع ما احس فيه بس الدوار ما راح وهذا بسبب نقص الفيتامينات 
توكلي على الله وسيري المستشفى 

ام شيخه علومي الزراعيه كل يوم ادابر شوي امس ركبت باسكو على الياسه بشكل مرتب 
واليوم حولت سدرة للزاعه اللي برا الحوش ويا الروله اللي مب طايعه تكبر كملت سنه وشهرين بنشوف اذا السدرة بتكبر فالمنطقه 
ياخوفي انه التربه ما تكون زراعيه  :12 (85):

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الانوار 
> 
> ام وليد ما تشوفين شر ان شاء الله لازم تسيري تسوي فحوصات واولها الجيوب الانفيه صارلي سنين وانا اعاني 
> من الصداع ويوم يتني الدوخه وثقل الراس الله يعافيكم سرت عند دكتوره باطنيه وخبرتها بكل شي واسالتني من متى عندج الصداع 
> قلتلها تقدرين تقولين مزمن ما يفارقني اذا شميت ريحة مب حلوة صدعت واذا شميت ريحة عطر قويه بعد صدعت واذا طلعت فالشمس 
> واذا ركبت فالسيارة ويا العيال وصدعتهم مول ما يفارقني 
> اضغطت على الجيوب وقلتلها هيه وايد يعورني تحسينها تضغط عالعظم وعطتني حبوب لعلاج الجيوب الانفيه من غير الباقيات 
> والحمد لله الصداع من 3 اسابيع ما احس فيه بس الدوار ما راح وهذا بسبب نقص الفيتامينات 
> توكلي على الله وسيري المستشفى 
> ...


صباح الورد يام منصور 
صدقج صابني الي تقولينه يام منصور بالضبط قالي يامن جفاف في عيونج لاني من لابسي العدسات او من الجيوب الانفيه 
عطاني قطور لعيني مع العدسه وبعد ما اعق العدسه والحمدلله غديت بخير بعد القطور 
شكلك يام منصور من الاوزان الخفيفه مادري اتخيلج جذيه ما تشوفين شر 
ياحافظ عيل التجمع معزومين في اليلسه انا بسويلج افتتاحيه ههههه وام عبدالله عليها لقهوه ولفواله ولورا اشلي عليها الكب كيك 
وانا عليه لفواله الحاره وام علي ياحافظ على ام علي مادري شو بتسويلنا ما تقصر بنت بومتعب وام عفرا ياحافظ على ام عفرا ما بتقصر 
والحمل بس يشلن كروشهن وين مانباا عليهن شي ام خليفه يااااااااااااااااحافظ على ام خليفه الطيب والكرم كله وام جواهر وغدير واروى وام ميره 
ام شهد يام شهد .. شوي وبصيح  :28: 
انزين نرجع لمرجوعنا انزين اتأكدي من حد بالنسبه للتربه سنه ما شبت في ان في الموضوع 
وام منصور ما عليج امر صور فديتج .

----------


## um sheikha

همس الازاهير 
همسج معانا ما غاب ننتظر تواجدج عزيزتي

----------


## um sheikha

أعلنت إدارة التثقيف الصحي التابعة للمجلس الأعلى لشؤون الأسرة بدء مشروع “مزرعة في كل بيت 4”، للعام ،2012 الذي يسعى إلى توعية الأسر بكيفية زراعة الخضراوات في البيت من خلال ورش عمل زراعية، وتوفير 10 أنواع من البذور مقدمة من شركة يونفلورا للمشاركين والبالغ عددهم 500 شخص .



وقالت زينب السجواني مسؤولة العلاقات العامة بإدارة التثقيف الصحي خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته الإدارة صباح أمس بمقر المجلس: “الهدف من المشروع يتمثل في توعية الأسر بأهمية المزرعة المنزلية وكيفية إنتاج محصول زراعي عضوي خال من المركبات الكيماوية الصناعية، إضافة إلى الحصول على خضروات وفواكه ذات قيمة غذائية عالية من الفيتامينات والمعادن وتوفير خضروات تغطي احتياجات الأسرة بأقل تكلفة ممكنة” .



وأضافت: يعمل المشروع أيضاً على جمع العائلة أمام اهتمام مشترك ويحفظ أوقات فراغهم .



وثمنت الإدارة مشاركة المؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة ومبادرتهم للمشاركة في المشروع، كبلدية الشارقة وشركة الشارقة للبيئة “بيئة”، ويونيفلورا وهيئة الإنماء التجاري والسياحي ومركز الشارقة للاتصال وهيئة كهرباء ومياه الشارقة، وهيئة الإنماء التجاري والسياحي .



وقالت إيمان راشد سيف مديرة إدارة التثقيف الصحي إن للمشروع إقبال خاص من جميع فئات المجتمع، حيث يمثل ارتباطاً بين فئات المجتمع وبين البيئة والزراعة العضوية والصحة، وفي هذا العام سيتم التركيز على طرق الري الصحيحة وتقليل استهلاك المياه، بالإضافة إلى جميع المواضيع التي تم تناولها في الأعوام السابقة . 



وأشار خالد عمر النقبي مدير مركز الشارقة للاتصال إلى أن الدور الرئيس للمركز هو توفير المعلومات كافة الخاصة بالمشروع التي يتم تزويدها للجمهور وتعريفهم بهذه الفعالية وأهدافها والرد على الاستفسارات الخاصة بالمشروع، عن طريق مركز الاتصال المباشر، كما سيقوم باستقبال طلبات التسجيل في الورش المصاحبة لها في المواعيد التي تتناسب والجمهور . ومن ثم سيقوم بتزويد الجهة المنظمة بقائمة المسجلين ليتم التواصل معهم مباشرة وتأكيد حضورهم .



وأشار طارق سعيد النقبي رئيس قسم الإعلام بهيئة الإنماء التجاري والسياحي إلى توفير الهيئة لملصقات توزع على المشاركين للاستدلال على مشاركتهم في المشروع توضع على واجهة منازل المشاركين .



وأشارت ميرة تريم من شركة الشارقة للبيئة “بيئة” إلى أن الشركة تحرص على المساهمة في المشروع لجعل الشارقة أكثر اخضراراً واستدامة، ويأتي دورها في تعزيز مفهوم المبادرة البيئية الخضراء واعتماد ممارسات تجعل البيوت صديقة للبيئة، وأشارت إلى مساهمة “بيئة” في ورش عمل عن كيفية إنتاج السماد الصحي الخالي من الرائحة إلى جانب الاستفادة من النفايات العضوية العامة بسهولة .



وبين المهندس مهند عيسى مدير عام شركة “يونفلورا” أن أهداف المشروع أصبحت واضحة ومعروفة للجميع، وما تم تحقيقه في السنوات الماضية لهو خير دليل على نجاح الفكرة وتطورها على مدى السنوات .

----------


## um sheikha

ان شاء الله بنزل كتيب السنه هاذي وهو الموسم الرابع بتعاون مع 
الاخت العزيزه ميثا عبيد 
من ادارة التثقيف الصحي بأمارة الشارجه 
يزاها الله خير .

----------


## um sheikha

ام جاسم حاولت اتواصل معاج عن طريق الرساله يقولي صندوق الرسايل فل 
فضيه علشان اعرف اطرشلج رساله ولا مره ما تبينا  :7:

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن ياحلوات اشحالكن 

ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج وع اسلوبج في تربية بناتج الله يحفظهن لج ويسلمهن من كل شر والله ان بنت ام علي بس صادقه في كلامها استون الالكترونيات شاغلات وقت اعيالنا اكثر عن الازم والله يعينا وماشي فايده زود 

والحين عندي كمن صوره من ترتيبات ونهاية الموسم

----------


## xouaexo

الحمدلله خلصت عشر صفحات مع الاستراحات الاجباريه 
عشان حمدان يسمع علي علي بطل فليت 
استانست مع اخباركم وعلومكم الزراعيه والسوقيه 
اخباري من اسبوعين وانا انظف واهوي واعيد ترتيب الحديقه 
في انتظار وصول اول الازهار الموسميه البتونيا حبيب الشعب 
ها السنه ناويه ازرع بالارض اكثر من الاصص لانني لاحظت 
بعض الازهار اتحب التربه وتنمو احسن واطول في حظن امها الارض

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكن ياحلوات اشحالكن 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام عبدالله 
> ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج وع اسلوبج في تربية بناتج الله يحفظهن لج ويسلمهن من كل شر والله ان بنت ام علي بس صادقه في كلامها استون الالكترونيات شاغلات وقت اعيالنا اكثر عن الازم والله يعينا وماشي فايده زود 
> فديتج الله يسلملج اعيالج ياربي .. ما شاء على نوره يت على العوق سيده 
> الله يحفظ اعيالنا يام عبدالله من هالغزو الالكتروني 
> والحين عندي كمن صوره من ترتيبات ونهاية الموسم 
> حي الله بالحامل والمحمول يزاج الله خير على المشاركه
> اووو الاستعدادت على قدمن وساق يام عبدالله
> 
> ...


مشكوووووره يام عبدالله ونستينا وفرحتينا بالصور
لفواله يام عبدالله قاعده اتريا بتقهوى وياج  :7: 




> الحمدلله خلصت عشر صفحات مع الاستراحات الاجباريه 
> عشان حمدان يسمع علي علي بطل فليت 
> استانست مع اخباركم وعلومكم الزراعيه والسوقيه 
> اخباري من اسبوعين وانا انظف واهوي واعيد ترتيب الحديقه 
> في انتظار وصول اول الازهار الموسميه البتونيا حبيب الشعب 
> ها السنه ناويه ازرع بالارض اكثر من الاصص لانني لاحظت 
> بعض الازهار اتحب التربه وتنمو احسن واطول في حظن امها الارض


يامرحبا يامرحبا بأم جاااااااااااااسم .. اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت 
لا لا لا يعني اليوم ابتساااااااااااامتي منيه لين منيه  :5: 
قلت خلاص طار طيرك وحل في عش غيرك .. ام جاسم ما تبانا 
الله يعطيج العافيه من طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم تولهنا على دخلتج وصباحج 
نعم انه حبيب الشعب والقسم كله نترياه بفارغ الصبر ونعم مانويتي وهاااا السعودي احسن من المحلي يورد اكثر 
وحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله نور التجمع

----------


## بس .!

> يام مرحبا يامرحبا نورج غطى على نور الكهربا يانوره 
> شحالج حبيبتي وشحال الوالده واخوانج وخواتج عساكم بخير .. يعني يوم عندج اجازه ليش ما دخلتي تسلمين 
> على الاقل حد من ريحة ام علي 
> زين زين بنشوف حديقة امج واخيرا بس نوره لاتصورين بالفلاش خلي الصور من دون فلاش وفي النهار فديتج 
> طلعي حديقة امج بأبهى صوره الا ام علي توصي فيها يانوره تراها صراي البيت على قولة يدي فديته الله يرحمه ياربي 
> 
> انزين خبريني عن برنامج الايباد عسب يوم اسير ليوا اقدر انزل الصور من الايباد 
> والله يانوره تقولين حكم لخصتي حياتنا في سطر
>  مانحصل منها فائده الا يمكن 10 ٪ اذا مو اقل ، صح ان العالم صار اقرب لك بس الناس القريبه صارو ابعد :"(  
> ...


منور باهله يالغالين ،،
والصور قريب واسم البرنامج الي اقول لك عنه (picup) 
وهذا الرابط عشان على طول تحملينه من الايتونز 
http://itunes.apple.com/om/app/picup/id354101378?mt=8

،،
وتعليق على كلامك ، عين العقل والصواب الي تسوينه ، بغض النظر عن كل شي ممكن ياثر عليهم ، الصحه والاجهزه اشعاعاتها الله يكفينا الشر >> وعلى كل معرفتنا عن اضرارها مانتركها  :Frown:  ..

وراجعه قريب بالصور :**

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

مقال رائع 
يحكى أن رجلاً كانت وظيفته ومسؤوليته هي الاشراف على الأباريق لحمام عمومي، 
والتأكد من أنها مليئة بالماء بحيث يأتي الشخص ويأخذ أحد الأباريق ويقضي حاجته
ثم يرجع الابريق الى صاحبنا، الذي يقوم باعادة ملئها للشخص التالي وهكذا.
في إحدى المرات جاء شخص وكان مستعجلا فخطف أحد هذه الأباريق بصورة سريعة وانطلق
نحو دورة المياه، فصرخ به مسؤول الأباريق بقوة وأمره بالعودة اليه فرجع الرجل على مضض، 
وأمره مسؤول الأباريق بأن يترك الإبريق الذي في يده ويأخذ آخر بجانبه
فأخذه الشخص ثم مضى لقضاء حاجته، وحين عاد لكي يسلم الإبريق 
سأل مسؤول الأباريق: لماذا أمرتني بالعودة وأخذ إبريق آخر مع أنه لا فرق بين الأباريق، 
فقال مسؤول الأباريق بتعجب: إذن ما عملي هنا؟!
إن مسؤول الأباريق هذا يريد أن يشعر بأهميته وبأنه يستطيع أن يتحكم وأن يأمر وأن ينهى 
مع أن طبيعة عمله لا تستلزم كل هذا ولا تحتاج الى التعقيد، ولكنه يريد أن يصبح سلطان الأباريق!

إن سلطان الأباريق موجود بيننا وتجده أحياناً في الوزارات أو في المؤسسات أو
في الجامعات أو المدارس أو في المطارات، بل لعلك تجده في كل مكان تحتك فيه مع الناس! 
ألم يحدث معك، وأنت تقوم بانهاء معاملة تخصك، أن تتعطل معاملتك لا لسبب الا لأنك 
واجهت سلطان الأباريق الذي يقول لك: اترك معاملتك عندي وتعال بعد ساعتين، 
ثم يضعها على الرف وأنت تنظر، مع أنها لا تحتاج الا لمراجعة سريعة منه 
ثم يحيلك الى الشخص الآخر، ولكن كيف يشعر بأهميته الا اذا تكدست عنده المعاملات 
وتجمع حوله المراجعون.. انه سلطان الأباريق يبعث من جديد!
إنها عقدة الشعور بالأهمية ومركب النقص بالقوة والتحكم بخلق الله! 
إن ثقافة سلطان الأباريق تنسحب أيضا على المدراء والوكلاء والوزراء..
تجدها في مبادئهم حيث إنهم يؤمنون بالتجهم والشدة وتعقيد الأمور ومركزيتها 
لكي يوهموك بأنهم مهمون، وما علموا أن أهميتهم تنبع من كراسيهم أكثر من ذواتهم!!

ولقد جاء في الحديث الشريف 
(اللهم من رفق بأمتي فارفق به ومن شق على أمتي فشق عليه) ، 
ولكنك تستغرب من ميل الناس الى الشدة والى التضييق على عباد الله في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، 
ولا نفكر بالرفق أو اللين أو خفض الجناح، بل نعتبرها من شيم الضعفاء!
إنها دعوة لتبسيط الأمور لا تعقيدها ولتسهيل الاجراءات لا تشديدها وللرفق بالناس 
لا أن نشق عليهم، ولكم نحن بحاجة للتخلص من عقلية سلطان الأباريق
(وما أكثرهم في هذا الزمان)،

واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Tuesday 20 sep 2012
بمركز العاصفه : بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني للأرصاد الجوية والزلازل , نقدم لكم النشرة الجوية لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا, وتظهر السحب شرقا بعد الظهر ,مع فرصة لتكون بعض السحب الركامية عصرا على الجبال .والرياح خفيفه إلي معتدله السرعة, والبحر خفيف إلي متوسط الموج ,وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على بعض المناطق الساحلية والداخلية ,مع فرصة لتشكل بعض الضباب غربا .

 :12 (45): 

صباح اليوم الخميسي  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

> منور باهله يالغالين ،،
> والصور قريب واسم البرنامج الي اقول لك عنه (picup) 
> وهذا الرابط عشان على طول تحملينه من الايتونز 
> http://itunes.apple.com/om/app/picup/id354101378?mt=8
> 
> ،،
> وتعليق على كلامك ، عين العقل والصواب الي تسوينه ، بغض النظر عن كل شي ممكن ياثر عليهم ، الصحه والاجهزه اشعاعاتها الله يكفينا الشر >> وعلى كل معرفتنا عن اضرارها مانتركها  ..
> 
> وراجعه قريب بالصور :**


مشكووووووووره فديتج على الرابط بحاول باجر اقعد واجرب على الايباد 
الله يبارج فيج وفي خوانج ويخليكم لأمكم ياربي .. وينها ليش ما طل قوليلها ام شيخه تسأل عليج 
ويوم تدخل احس بنبرت تعب وضيق قلت يمكن الصيام متعبنها .. ان شاء الله المانع خير 
ردي السلام عليها فديتج .

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسروووووووووووور مزارعات الحاضر منكن والغايبات 
اليوم انا كلي نشاط وحيويه خت شوية طاقه وسعرارات حراريه عجيبه

ام منصور شوفي الباذنجان غيره حميده ويزاج الله خير خبرتيني 



مزهر 





الليمون جراس 



سبحان الله الجهنميه مفيده للجميع





ورق الكاري .. ام عبدالله شوفي ورق الكاري واللوز وباقي الشتل عدال بعض نفس طريقتج 



اللوز الي زارعتنه السنه الي طافت بداية الموسم الي فات



ام عبادي شوفي شو لون شيريه اصفر في لصفري (هلنا لولين يسمون الخريف اصفري نسبه لاصفرار الاشجار فيه ) 


المنطقه المخططه ماتت تحت المتسلقه من كثافتها وتم استبدال هالقطعه بحشيش متوفر عندي حتى الحشيش اليديد تعبان 
بس ان شاء الله بيخضر شوفي الصوره الي فوق بتلاحظين انه مبدل .. الحياه امل يام عبادي .


هاذي اعلومي لليوم ومن دون فواله هههههههه سامحوني .

----------


## xouaexo

هلا وغلا 
انساكم دا كلام انساكم يا سلام اهو دا اللي مش ممكن ابدا 
انه تجمعنا الجميل وصدقتنا الجاريه 
انا اتخلصت من كورنر الصباريات استوي وايد عوده عمرها ست سنين 
الخبير قلت له ازرعها برع قال هذا كشره ركب بلديه احسن قلت ركب ابويه ركب 
بزرع مكانهم ليمون جراس ابرك 
انا نفسج على كثر ما اقص الاشجار الكثيفه مكانه تحتها العشب تعبان 
جنه ما مكفتنه شمس الصيف 
دورت صوري اليديده ما حصلتها لكن حصلت صور جديمه ايام تجهيزات حمدان 
فحطيتها بقسم الديكور يساهلون يحليلهم 
انا ما ادخل الا بصور فواله وترك العاده عداوه ام شيخه 

 

 

ودعوا الملك الغريب الله ايعودنا عليه كل سنه وكل حول

----------


## هانزادا

تامرين امر ام شيخه ولو اني تعبانه بس اليوم بينزلن الصور

----------


## ميثانووبس

متزن: ولا صورة ظاهره عندى..ليش؟

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير وصلت الصور  :12 (42): 
الاولى لحوض الياسمين بعد ما شلينا منه كل البطيخ والنعناع 


وهذي السدره الحمد لله بدت تزهر 

اما هذي احواض يديده للجرجير والرويد والخضار الصغير اللي مبين من بعيد الرمانه 


التعديل اليديد عند الياسه بس بعدنا ما خلصنا 






الياسمينه ام ريحه هذي الضيفه اليديدة 




الجوافة الصغيرة تذكرونها كبرت واينعت 

هذي احدى الطرق لتكاثر الياسمين ( تاخذين غصن يكون طويل وتغرسية تحت التراب وتظهري طرفة بس لازم تخلين عليه شي ثقيل مثل قطعة الباسكو )


ام جاسم حطت فواله تكفي وتوفي والريجيم زين بعد 
اتغشمر  :7: وياكن بالقو تحملن الصور والبقيه يوم السبت باذن الله

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ترى أنا قاصده احييكم بتحية السلام كامله عشان تحل على التجمع ألرحمه والبركة أما الرد عادي ردو بينكم وبين انفسكم لانه واجب 
أم شيخه الحمدلله أنا بأتم الصحه والعافيه سوى شئ بسيط يعتري أي إنسان عادي
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن على زراعتكم كلكم الله يطرح فيها البركة
وعندي معلومه عشان الي يحب يخلي زراعته تستمر سنتين واكثر بس ترى يقل الثمر كل سنه عن الثانية
من الأنواع مثل ما قالت أم شيخه الباذنجان
الطماطم
الفلفل
الباميا 
وتجربه كان عندنا مزرعه يوم كنت صغيره وكنا من صعوبة الحياة نخيلهم للسنه الثانية
وسلامتكم
تصبحون على خير

----------


## اتعلم

حجم الصور كبير بعدلهم وارجع

----------


## اتعلم

هذي زاويه بالحديقه الخلفيه ..





وهذي الحديقه الاماميه وحور بنتي تمثل التعجب !



وهذا الوفيرا



وهذا خيار من حديقتي ..



وهذا عمل يديني ، اقط وحنا بالقصيمي نقول عنه (بقل) ..




وهذا مالدينا اليوم..

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 :31: دَعَـاءً يُـوَمَ الْجَمَّــعَهً 

الْلَّهُمَّ يَامَالِكُ الْمَلِكُ وَيَاوَاسِعَ الْعَطَاءِ يَاحَيُّ يَاقَيُّوْمُ يَاذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ إِنِّيَ أَسْأَلُكَ فِيْ هَذَا الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيْمِ.. وِّبَعْدَدِ مْنِ سَجَدَ لَكَ فِيْ حَرَمِكَ الْمُكَرَّمِ،،، مِنْ يَوْمِ خَلَقْتَ الْدُّنْيَا إِلَىَ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ أَنْ تُعَافَيْ قَارِئٌ هَذَا الْدُّعَاءَ،،،وَتَحْفَظَهُ، وَأُسْرَتُهُ، وَأَحَبَّتْهُ وَأَنْ تُبَارِكَ عَمَلُهُ، وَتُسْعِدُ قَلْبِهِ وَتُفَرِّجَ كَرْبَهُ 
،وَتَيَسَّرَ أَمْرِهِ،،وَتَغْفِرَ ذَنْبِهِ..آَمِيْنَ يَارَبُّ الْعَالَمِيْن :34:

----------


## ميثانووبس

آَمِيْنَ يَارَبُّ الْعَالَمِيْن

----------


## ميثانووبس

يالله ان صباري غامضني
ماتن 2 هالنوع يوم زرعتهن بالارض  :Frown: 


وهنيه اول ما اخذتهن


مع ان الصبار يتحمل
حد عنده فكره ليش ماتوا؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

الصبار ما ايحب الماي ولا الدلع 
هانزادا واتعلم تبارك الله حلوه زراعتكم 
انا العشب زحف على مساحة الخضره والخبير البتاني 
هياز ما يبا ايتعب نفسه وينظف المنطقه من الحشيش 
قلت على الاقل بزرع شيري توميتو وجرجير

----------


## ميثانووبس

تصدقين ام جاسم عفن من تحت :Frown: 
المفروض كل كم يوم ينسقى؟

----------


## ميثانووبس

وهذي لبنات التجمع الحلوات :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
خواتي اليوم بغيت اخبركم عن تجربتي في تجهيز بذور البصل 
اول شي هذا البصل من الموسم الماضي 





حطيته فطاسه وخليت عليه الماي لين يلين بعدين البذور الجيده بتنزل تحت والبذور الرديئه بتطفو 



نخليه عشان ينزل منه الماي وبعدين نعرضه للشمس 



وهذي البذور اللي يبتها اليوم وفيه منها باقي من الموسم اللي فات 



وهذا مرجعي الخاص فالزراعه يتكلم عن الزراعه بانواعها وقتها والمسافه 
بين كل شتله والثانيه وبعد اذا كان الري بالتنقيط او الغمر 



وهذي احدى صفحات الكتاب 




والسموحه منكم خواتي

----------


## um sheikha

> هلا وغلا 
> انساكم دا كلام انساكم يا سلام اهو دا اللي مش ممكن ابدا 
> انه تجمعنا الجميل وصدقتنا الجاريه 
> انا اتخلصت من كورنر الصباريات استوي وايد عوده عمرها ست سنين 
> الخبير قلت له ازرعها برع قال هذا كشره ركب بلديه احسن قلت ركب ابويه ركب 
> بزرع مكانهم ليمون جراس ابرك 
> انا نفسج على كثر ما اقص الاشجار الكثيفه مكانه تحتها العشب تعبان 
> جنه ما مكفتنه شمس الصيف 
> دورت صوري اليديده ما حصلتها لكن حصلت صور جديمه ايام تجهيزات حمدان 
> ...


حي الله ام جاسم يزاج الله الخير على مشاعرج الطيبه اتجاه التجمع .
اش عليج من الخبير انتي قرري وامري عليه وان قالج شي قوليله تبا تشتغل اشتغل ولا 
قبضيه الباب ثره هو يشتغل ابلاش .. هو ما يهمه يبا يخف على عمره الشغل 
حرام ست اسنين ليش اتعقينه جان زرعتي تحته ورد موسمي وشكلتي في الالوان .. انا ودي ازرع بس ماروم عندي 
تركيه اتعبث في كل شي اخاف تغافلني وسيرلهن 
يازين الرطب ياربي السنه ماحسينا بموسم الرطب الله يعوده علينا ياربي 
هااااااا جكيتج يام جاسم اول صوره تقولي انها من دلال هل بوظبي :7: 




> مساء الخير وصلت الصور 
> الاولى لحوض الياسمين بعد ما شلينا منه كل البطيخ والنعناع 
> 
> 
> وهذي السدره الحمد لله بدت تزهر 
> 
> اما هذي احواض يديده للجرجير والرويد والخضار الصغير اللي مبين من بعيد الرمانه 
> 
> 
> ...


حي الله ام منصور 
تبارك الرحمن والله يعطيج العافيه على التجهيزات على قدم وساق عندج 
ومبروكه الياسمينه .. ما شاء الله بنجرب طريقة زراعة الياسمينه يديده عليه هالمعلومه ولي اكيده منها كونها تجربتج 
ومشكوره على مشاركتنا بعض من ترتيبج وتجهيزج للحديقه عندج وبأنتظار كل شي يديد منج يام منصور .

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  



واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Sun 23sep 2012
بمركز العاصفه : بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني للأرصاد الجوية والزلازل , نقدم لكم النشرة الجوية لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا, ,وغائما جزئيا شرقا بعد الظهر , ويحتمل تكون بعض السحب الركامية على الجبال الشرقيه .والرياح خفيفه إلي معتدله السرعة تنشط احيانا مثيرة للغبار والأتربه على المناطق الداخليه , والبحر خفيف إلي متوسط الموج ,وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على بعض المناطق الساحلية ,ويحتمل تشكل بعض الضباب .

 :12 (45): 

يسعد صباح يوم الاحد  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي 
اش حاااااااااااااااااالكن عساكن دوم بخير وفي نعمه اللهم امين 

علومكن وعلوم زراعتكن وحدايقكن 
انا من يومين اظهر اقعد عقب الساعه 5 الجو رهيب وهدوووء ما غير صوت العصافير والدياي والماي والمهب 
والجرس يدق يالله اللهم ادمها نعمه واحسني قاااااااااااااااااااااااعده من سكوني اذا حد مر بتحسبني اكسسوار في الحديقه 
خخخخخخخخخ قويه يام شيخه جلابيه وشيلة بيت وشكلج اكسسوار :18:  الا اكسسوار في قرية التراث ههههههه 

المهم اني قاعده بروحي توم الروح بعيد عني ما حسيت بالقعده علشان جذيه كنت مثل اكسسوار قرية التراث .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
الحين انتي يام شيخه اكسسوار لا والف لا انتي روح جميله واجمل روح في تجمعنا منوه يشجعنا غيرج 
ام شيخه عيل قرية التراث اليوم تتحوط وتسمد وتزرع فبيتنا من الساعة 7 والحين خلصت لا بعدني ما خلصت الماي ما سكرته 

اليوم زرعت الرويد والجرجير والبصل والطماط والخيار اول مره اجرب زراعته والباذنجان والفلفل الرومي 

والعصر بلحفه بالخيشه عشان ما تاثر فيه الشمس 

ورتبت عند الجوريه اليتيمه سويت حركات بالباسكو 
وخلصنا

----------


## ميثانووبس

يعطيكن العافية امهاتنا التراثيات..
عيل انا خوزوا عني القرية التراثية بكبرها ههههه

----------


## um sheikha

:18:  هههههههههههههههههه 
حسبي الله على بليسكن ذبحتني من الضحك قعدت اتخيل القريه التراثيه بكبرها هههههههههههه
يعني خاطرنا جذيه مثل لنجليز كاب قش وبنطلون وقميص مشير بالورد واسع بألوان زاهيه 
ولابسين قفازات وقاعدين نزع الورد 
حشى والله لو يصوروني وانا ازرع لتقولن منوه هاي ام خماس قاعده ههههههههههه 
الشكوى لله .
صدقوني محد يسوي جذيه غير لورا اشلي عااااااااااااااااااااااااشت وعقبها الافترنون تي 
ولا احنا القريه التراثيه بشيل وجلابيات ميار الباردات خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ,,,,
اشحالكن يامبدعات التجمع ماشاءالله عليكن يانشيطات والله يباركلكن في زراعتكن يارب

ام شيخه جان مالبسنا جلابية البيت وشيلتها ماعرفنا نشتغل هههههههههههه
ام منصور ماشاءالله ع النشاط الله يباركلج في زراعتج 
ام عبادي مااعرف ليش ماطلعن الصور عندج 
ام علي وين ها الغيبه مالج حس حتى ع البي بي 
ام جاسم مشكوره ع الفواله

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا اسمحلي اخذكن جوله في حوي بيتنا 


















والسموحه ع الفواله وعليكن بالعافيه

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  



واشراقتنا لحالة الطقس  :13:  :13 (3): Mon 24sep 2012
بمركز العاصفه : بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني للأرصاد الجوية والزلازل , نقدم لكم النشرة الجوية لهذا اليوم 
يكون الطقس حارا نهارا ,وتظهر السحب شرقا بعد الظهر ,وقد تتكون بعض السحب الركامية على المناطق الجبلية ,والرياح خفيفة إلي معتدلة السرعة , تنشط أحيانا مثيرة للغبار والأتربة على المناطق الداخلية , والبحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج , وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية في ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر على المناطق الساحليه والداخلية وعلى بعض المناطق الداخلية ,مع أحتمال يتشكل بعض الضباب خاصة غربا ,

 :12 (45): 

يسعد صباح الحلوات  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه جان مالبسنا جلابية البيت وشيلتها ماعرفنا نشتغل هههههههههههه


نعم صدقتي عاد انا مايوز ما جلابيات ميار عجيبه يام عبدالله قطعه مايختربن على الغسيل ولونهن ما يتغير ونقشاته حلوه 

بتضحكين عليه السنه الي طافت في شتاء ظهرنا في الحديقه وحطيت قهوتيه وفوالتيه وعقب قلت حق ابونا انا بسير جدام براوي لمزارع شي
المهم خبرت لمزارع وساير بيب العده حق الحفر يانا راعي التعداد نزلت راسي قالي وين بابا جان ااشرله صوب وين بابا قاعد وانا بموت من الضحك ... شفتي اخر الجلابيات وين وصلتنا ههههههههه .




> مرحبا اسمحلي اخذكن جوله في حوي بيتنا 
> ياحيج التجهيزات على قدمن وساق 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تبارك الرحمن ما شاء الله الله يبارجلج في اللوميه يام عبدالله 
> 
> ...


مشكوره يام عبدالله على الجوله وعلى لفواله  :12: .

----------


## um sheikha

يله دوري احوطكن في حوشي مادري حديقتي المهم انه هو هذا  :7: 

تذكرن بداية الصيف زرعة الدمدم علشان يغطي شوي من المنظر الي وراه الي هو ساق الدماس


شوفن نموه كيف كان وماادري شو الاسباب الي مخلتنه يمنو في مكان ومكان لا 

هنيه الممر الي يودي صوب الدياي ماشاء الله شب في هالبقعه .. شوفن شتله ام جواهر شتلة القطن 





شوفن اخر الممر ماشب



شوفن هنيه ما تحرك نهائي سبحان الله .. 
ام عبدالله شوفي الشتل سيد نفس طريقتج حاطتنهن تحت الداماس في الصيف 



هنيه التقت هالمنظر يوم كنت قاعده جني اكسسوار في قرية التراث ..وكان الجو كميل والمهب يلعب بالجرس 
بعد ما حشو الحشيش اليوم الي قبله



اهنيه البونسيانا والمتسلقه متعلبجه فيها المتسلقه ام ورده نيليه 


وبس

ام علي لاحظي الوان الصور مب عدله الكيمره تلعب دور هاذا الموبايل من اخس الكيمرات فيه 
الالوان مسوده يعني كل الخضار لونه واحد بس الكيمره تلعب دور مهم

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا

ام شيخه ماشاءالله تبارك الله ع حديقتج كله ترتيب غاوي هي اشوفهن الشتل حليلهن صافات طابور يترين الدور ههههه
ومشكوره ع الحواطه في هذا الحوي الي يرد الروح 

المزارعات وينكن تونا في اول الاسبوع وين النشاط

----------


## اتعلم

السلام ورحمة الله 
وانا اقول سبحان الله وش فيها حديقة ام شيخه
ما لها نظره. لكن الحمدلله اذا من الجوال ما عليه

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير  :12 (33):

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
وينكن من البارحه محد له حس 
ترتيبج حلو ام شيخه بس الدمدم صار له زمان من زرعتيه يمكن بسبب الحر 
باركولي اليوم لمحت الجرجير طلع ورقتين بس لونه اصفر 
اما الباقي بعده فالانتظار

----------


## ميثانووبس

اهلين بنات
اسمحوا لي انا كنت في المستشفى :Frown:

----------


## ام حمود2010

صباح الورد يا مزارعات السموحه ما دخلت من زمان و ما شاركت وياكن الله لا يراويكن حالتي و حاله الحوش المسكين من كثر الاوراق المتساقطه ما اروم انظفه ولا اسوي شي زين اني اسقيه مره في اليومين 

بشكارتي خديتها للمكتب طفرت بي و احين في انتظار اليديده تشرف و مو ملحقه على اي شي 

الله المستعان ناويه ان شاء الله على اول الشهر الياي بيب مزارع يضبط الحوش و اسوي حشيش لاني اتلعوز يوم يكون غبار كل الرمل يدخل للبيت و يطير و غير هاكله ولدي يدخل داخل التربه و من يطلع يطلع وياه الرمل و لازم نظف الارض من ورا فخامته و فكرت اني اسوي حشيش اخضر و ازيد الجوري و ازرع كم نوع من الخضار بذوري جاهزه بس مشكلتي ما اروم اشتغل على الارض بخلي المزارع يزرعلي اللي اباه و يقلم الشير و بعدها ان شاء الله براويكن قبل و بعد التعديل ادعولي بس تي بشكارتي بسرعه

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي
سامحوني اليوم سرت اتريق عند هليه كلهم متيمعين تبارك الرحمن تقولن يوم جمعه 


اعلومي ماتسر شكلها 
اليوم من الصبح المزارع يخبرني انه مكينة التايمر اختربت( مافيها شي كل المكاين تخترب) وتم الماي يصب في المشتل كم ساعه لين اغرقة الدنيا وساحت على بعض  :6:  ( لا لا لا غير بدل ياسكندر لاتقول )
يقولي لازم تصليح التايمر وانرد نزرع من يد ويديد  :19:  << نو اكشن من الصدمه بشر لازم انصدم .
كلمت وزارة الخارجيه ابونا بالامر الي طرء على مشتل وزيرة الداخليه و يو العمال صلحوا التايم وابونا يزاه الله خير طلب منهم حل المشكله علشان ما تتكرر هالسالفه ويضيع الشغل كله(السيحان مضر للجميع  :7: ) والعصر بيشوف شو الاضرار ماريد اروح اشوف جاني من بدوا يسمدون ويزرعون وانا غاديه فورمن قرية التراث قاعده على روسهم مابيشتغلون لو محد بيوقف على روسهم
المهم بلعت الصدمه من خبرت ابونا قالي تم يام شيخه دام وزارة الداخليه امرت نحن ما علينا الا التنفيذ 
 :5: شفتوا هالويه هاذي انا 
المهم تشكرنا وزارة الخارجيه لتعاونها السريع في التدخل وحل القضية ووعدناهم بأنه بجدد العقد امبينا 5سنين جدام 
لانه وزير مجتهد ولكل مجتهد نصيب ههههههههههههه ( ذكرني اخبركن بسالفة عقد الخمس سنين للمتزوجات فقط )

بس هاذي كل السالفه وقدر الله ما شاء فعل .. دام ان البقعه اغرقت فيها ان والله رايدلي الخيره في غرق المنطقه 
الحمدلله على كل حال .

ام عبادي تخيلتج مكاني هههه عزات ام عبادي كنسلت الحديقه وسوت جيم للبيت .. احجزيلي انا يبالي جم 
الشحوم صارت جلي اتحرك وانا قاااااااااااااااعده ياسبحان الله  :7: .

----------


## اتعلم

صباحك عسل ام شيخه والجميع عساه صباح خير وطاعه

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير 
> وينكن من البارحه محد له حس 
> ترتيبج حلو ام شيخه بس الدمدم صار له زمان من زرعتيه يمكن بسبب الحر 
> باركولي اليوم لمحت الجرجير طلع ورقتين بس لونه اصفر 
> اما الباقي بعده فالانتظار


هلا صباح النور والسرور يام منصور 
من يومين ابونا عندي اجازه لانه كان غايب عنا فتره 
فااا قالي مادخلتي قلتله دام معايه القمر مااااااالي ومال النجوم  :8:  << عشون هاذي وزارة الخارجيه بكبرها 
سامحوني اقولها في يوهكن لا بعد تنعد غيبه ههههههههههههههه
ويقولكن لمعرسه ماعليها حرج يكون مخها ضاربنه خلل 99% ما تعرف شو تقول  :15:  
مبرووووووووووك تستاهلين تستاهلين الله يبلغج في الباقي .




> اهلين بنات
> اسمحوا لي انا كنت في المستشفى


حي الله ام عبادي سلامات سلامات فديتج ما تشوفين شر 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شوياج طمنينا عليج وعلى الياهل عساه بخير .




> صباح الورد يا مزارعات السموحه ما دخلت من زمان و ما شاركت وياكن الله لا يراويكن حالتي و حاله الحوش المسكين من كثر الاوراق المتساقطه ما اروم انظفه ولا اسوي شي زين اني اسقيه مره في اليومين 
> 
> بشكارتي خديتها للمكتب طفرت بي و احين في انتظار اليديده تشرف و مو ملحقه على اي شي 
> 
> الله المستعان ناويه ان شاء الله على اول الشهر الياي بيب مزارع يضبط الحوش و اسوي حشيش لاني اتلعوز يوم يكون غبار كل الرمل يدخل للبيت و يطير و غير هاكله ولدي يدخل داخل التربه و من يطلع يطلع وياه الرمل و لازم نظف الارض من ورا فخامته و فكرت اني اسوي حشيش اخضر و ازيد الجوري و ازرع كم نوع من الخضار بذوري جاهزه بس مشكلتي ما اروم اشتغل على الارض بخلي المزارع يزرعلي اللي اباه و يقلم الشير و بعدها ان شاء الله براويكن قبل و بعد التعديل ادعولي بس تي بشكارتي بسرعه


حي الله ام حمود صباح الفل والياسمين 
مسموحه فديتج .. ماعليهن شر الزراعه الجو بارد 
خلج متفائله كل تأخيره وفيها خيره ولا تضغطين على عمرج انتي حامل ومسؤولياتج كأم كبيره ويالله يالله تخلصينها 
والله يلوم من يلومج .. هو هين شغل البيت ومجابل لعيال وانتي حامل والزراعه الله يحلها ان شاء الله 
ولاتسوين شي نهائي تحملي على عمرج وعلى الياهل تحملي حوز ما تواحين .




> صباحك عسل ام شيخه والجميع عساه صباح خير وطاعه


هلا هلا ام على يامرحبا الساع نور التجمع مصبحه اليوم 
يابختنا

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم
السموحة غطيت بس غصبن عني لأني تعبانة وايد
وهاليومين كنت مرقدة بالمستشفى بسبة الجفاف
ما عليه اتحملوني شوي لين ما أقوم بالسلامة
الصداع هب طايع يهدني 
حتى ما اروم افتح عيني فشاشة اللاب توب 
ادعو لي ان الله يخفف عني 
السموحة ام شيخة ما رمت انزل لج الصور 
ان شاء الله بنزل الصور اول ما تتحسن حالتي

----------


## ميثانووبس

سلامتج وروده
الحريم استون ما يسرن
جنا تقليد هب اصليات :Frown:

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير عالجميع

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الانوار  :Smile:

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
صباح الخير
سلامتك ام وليد ما تشوفين شر 
اشربي عسل مع مي على الريق اذا كنتي بعيده عن السكري

----------


## xouaexo

صباح النور والسور 
ربي ايعافي الجميع 
شو ها الخبريه على الصبح 
الحين ما شي فايده لكن ام شيخه الزراعه ما تعول من الماي خاصه انها مزروعه بالارض 
اتحيدون دوم المطر ايصب صبيب ايام وليالي والارض ما تنشف والزراعه تغرق ولا تعول 
مزارعج وايد ايبالغ اسمحي لي استعيلتي لكن يالله الحياه تجارب 
يالهوي يا لهوي على اللي جرالي 
بنتي يابت لي اربع كراتين بتونيا مية شتله من المينا صوغات وهي يايه من بوظبي 
وما تتخيلون فرحتي فيهم من الصبح وانا ازرع واتفنن احط حصاه هنيه واحط بوت مكسور هناك 
شو غدا المكان خيال بس واجهة الحديقه 
العصر شاله الكاميرا واتنطط واغني لا لاه لالاه محلاه محلاه 
احط الكاميرا على عيوني ما اشوف ورد ارفعها يمكن مسكره العدسه بعد ماشي ورد 
اكيد وغلطه ما زرعت هنيه سرت عند الكور بعد لا يوجد ورد 
والممر وانتو بكرامه فوقه بقع هرميه خضرا من متى زق الدياي جذيه اخضر 
واين المثة شتله استغرقت وقت طويل لاستوعب ان الدياي قضوا على البتونيا 
عن بكرة ابوها وامها وخالها وجيرانه واكبر ونان اسعاف النجده 
واجبس الديك وحزوجاته الاثنين في القفص 
ليش محد خبرني ان الدياي ايحبون البتونيا الحديقه متروسه ونكا 
ما قربوا لها طول ها الاشهر 
قلبي الصغير لا يتحمل اخاف اكون اتعقدت وما ازرع مره ثانيه 
اتقبل التعازي والنصائح وسيل التنكيتات بصدر رحب

----------


## هانزادا

:12 (24): ام جاسم ليش مب حابسه الدياي فالقفص ؟؟
الله يهديج بس الدياي حتى لو ماكلن بيخربن 
ام شيخه ما عليه حبيبتي مادامت وزارة الخارجيه على ايدج اليمين لا تحاتين شي

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام جاسم: اتصلي البث المباشر وخبري عليهم هههههه

----------


## اتعلم

ام جاسم ضحكتيني الله يضحك سنك 
عندنا في عمان يقام العزاء في المساجد نجيك في اي مسجد
حبيبتي الله يعوض عليك فعلا قهر بس روحك الطيبه قلبتها نكته

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام شيخه ما بينت اليوم؟

----------


## ام حمود2010

> صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي
> سامحوني اليوم سرت اتريق عند هليه كلهم متيمعين تبارك الرحمن تقولن يوم جمعه 
> 
> 
> اعلومي ماتسر شكلها 
> اليوم من الصبح المزارع يخبرني انه مكينة التايمر اختربت( مافيها شي كل المكاين تخترب) وتم الماي يصب في المشتل كم ساعه لين اغرقة الدنيا وساحت على بعض  ( لا لا لا غير بدل ياسكندر لاتقول )
> يقولي لازم تصليح التايمر وانرد نزرع من يد ويديد  << نو اكشن من الصدمه بشر لازم انصدم .
> كلمت وزارة الخارجيه ابونا بالامر الي طرء على مشتل وزيرة الداخليه و يو العمال صلحوا التايم وابونا يزاه الله خير طلب منهم حل المشكله علشان ما تتكرر هالسالفه ويضيع الشغل كله(السيحان مضر للجميع ) والعصر بيشوف شو الاضرار ماريد اروح اشوف جاني من بدوا يسمدون ويزرعون وانا غاديه فورمن قرية التراث قاعده على روسهم مابيشتغلون لو محد بيوقف على روسهم
> المهم بلعت الصدمه من خبرت ابونا قالي تم يام شيخه دام وزارة الداخليه امرت نحن ما علينا الا التنفيذ 
> ...


ياحليلج يا ام شيخه ان شاء الله فيها خير فديتج والله عورني قلبي ماعليه فديتج الحمدلله انه الوزاره تدخلت بسرعه الله يخليكم لبعض

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير عالتجمع الحلو 

ومبروك على الديار اللي مطرت امس 
الحمد لله نحن يانا مطر الساعة 5 تقريبا ووقف المغرب ما شاء الله 




اليوم نزلنا صور لتطورات المشتل 
هذا الخيار 



الرويد والجرجير 



وهذا اهداء لسيدات التجمع بس اعتبروا الفوز مب موجود 



وسلامتكم

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن 

ام شيخه وين غايبه عن التجمع خير ان شاء الله 
ام جاسم احسن الله عزاج في ورودج ماعليه الانسان يتعلم في هذي الدنيا وهذا درس يديد ههههههههههههه
 ام منصور ماشاءالله بدت البذور تطلع عقبال ماتاكلين منهن ان شاء الله 
ام علي شوه اعلومج 
ام وليد ماتشوفين شر 
ام عبادي الله يقومج بالسلامه اضني ماشي هبه حق الزراعه 

والمبدعات الغايبات كلمه ولو جبر خاطر ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 

ام شيخه عسى المانع خير وينج ؟ افتقدناج

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير 

ام شيخه عسى المانع خير وينج ؟ افتقدناج

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير 
يزاكم الله خير ولا اراكم مكروه في عزيز 
الجناه لا زالوا بالحبس لكن صديقهم الارنب 
يحفر لهم فتحات تفوت جمل لوما انهم دياي امي رحمة الله عليها 
جان لي تصرف ثاني معاهم 
وين غرشوبة ليوا مختفيهسلامي لكم

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير يامزارعاتنا العزيزات اشحالكن وشوه اعلومكن مع الزراعه 
قربن معايه بتشوفن بعض ترتيباتي في زراعة بذور الورود وهذي البذور عندي من العام يايبنهن ابو عبدالله من لبنان زرعت منهن العام والباقي زرعته السنه





















والسموحه منكن والفواله المره اليايه يوم بيطلع الورد هههههههه

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
تراني بديت احاتي ام شيخه مب من عوايدها 
الله ييب العواقب سليمه يارب

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله يحفظها وتطمنا..
ام عبدالله عليج بالعافية :Smile:

----------


## xouaexo

هلا وغلا 
اولا تبارك الله على الخيارات الكيوتات 
ثانيا ما شاء الله روزا حبيت المكان والبوتلت الملونه 
بعدين ودروا عنكم الدغاله شو بعد ما شي فواله 
لا تحاتون اتلاقون غرشوبة ليوا مبسطه بليوا 
تسوي تمر ام شيخه ما اوصيج ابا تب نمر مدبس خنيزي بليز 
ميثا اخبارج يا حلوه

----------


## ميثانووبس

الحمدلله ام جاسم
حمل وتعب وسكر حمل ووووووووو

الكبر شين يا واخيتى خخخخخ

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن مزارعاتي .. السموحه منكن على الغياب شكلي هميتكن على الفاضي  :7: الله المستعان 
كل ليله اقول بدخل ومن التعب ارقد واقول باجر لين مر الاسبوع 
الحمدلله انا بخير وعافيه يزاكن الله خير على السؤال 
سامحوني انشغلت بمواعيد المستشفيات كل يوم موعد في بقعه كل مواعيدي اطلبها الصبح من الساعه 8 ونص وطالع 
انزل تركيه الحضانه واروح لمواعيدي وما اطلع الا قريب صلاة الظهر 
مايسوى هالجيك اب ومواعيد الخاص استوت اخس وانا اقول بيخلصوني بسرعه 
ويالله اخلص قبل اجازة شيخه وتركيه راكمت المواعيد ورا بعض الصبح .. احتمال كبير انعيد في ليوا عندي عمي ويدتيه 
والعصر اروح اخلص اغراضنا حق بيت ليوا والمير وتجهيزات العيد 
يالله يالله اخلص هالاسبوعين اليايات مواعيد المستشفى وهالالتزامات لاني ان الله حيانا بنسير ليوا بتاريخ 19 بداية الاجازه 
علومي الزراعيه المفروض الزراعه تطلع الي طلع الحين البصل الاخضر والجزر 
والباقي عليه السلام وتم زراعته من جديد لين ارجع من ليوا ان شاء الله بيكون شب 

ان لقيت وقت ان شاء الله بدخل وسامحوني جاني اتأخرت عليكن 
سلامي للجميع  :12: .

----------


## ميثانووبس

هاه بشري بنت والا ولد؟خخخخخ

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
وينكن نشن بسكن رقاد  :13 (22):  الجو حلو قومن زرعن حدايقكن اللي ما زرعتن 
واللي زرعن يطالعن التطورات 

اما بالنسبه لي سرت الكارفور ولا حصلت عنده بذور مره الرفوف فاضيه 
الا من الباميه وكمن كيس وبعدين شفت الزعتر اظن كيستين خذت وحدة للتجربة

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير وينكن يامزارعات ياكسولات لول نشيطات وماشاءالله عليكن الحين كله رقاد وكسل قومن نشن بسكن رقاد اليوم اول الاسبوع المفروض نشاط ههههههههههههههههههههه


ام شيخه بسج تغلي وينج ياغرشوبة ليوا ع قوله ام جاسم 

وكل المزارعات وينكن ؟؟؟؟؟

ام منصور صبحج الله بالنور والسرور صدقج المزارعات شكلهن راقدات 

علومي الزراعيه ماشاءالله الورد الي زرعته من اسبوعين تقريبا طلع ولازلنا نرتب في الزراعه ونقطع الاشجار وباقي الزيارات للمشاتل

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير
شريت بتونيا وقاعد ابونا يزرع
من نرتب بصور لكم شوي :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

مساكن الله بالخير مزارعات 

عندي اخبار حلوه لكن بس اممممممممممممممممم 
ولوني زعلانه عليكن من غبت ما شفت حد منكن يدخل الا كمن مزارعه بس ماعليه 
ما تهونن عليه 
بتيكن رساله خاصه بخبركن السالفه
وسامحوني رشحت المتواجدات والي مش متواجد من بداية الموسم تسامحني 
الي بتيهن رسالتي المرشحات 

ماعليه انا كريم وانتن تستاهل قرصه توعيكن عن هالكسل 

يله تصبحن على خير :12:  .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
ام شيخه تصدقين الشبت والكزبره ما شرفوا 
اليوم زرعت الشبت مره ثانيه بنشوف عاد متى بيبين ؟
علومكن وعلوم زراعتكن ؟

----------


## متزن روزه

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
إشراقات صباحية 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..





اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح  :55 (1): 
في كل صباح انت بين خيارين اما ان تنام لتواصل احلامك 
او تستيقظ لتحقق احلامك 

فصباحكن اخواتي مبدعات الزراعه امنيات تتحقق 

والسموحه من ام شيخه

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله ام منصور وام عبدالله
ام منصور غريبه ليش ماشبوا ياختيه لبذور شي فيها
انا لين اليوم مازرعت غير البقدونس وعطيت لمزارع فلوس قلتله سير هاتلي 
شبت نعناع وكزبره ورويد وجرجير كل الورقيات مش فاضيه اسير اشتريهن 
الا مواعيد مستشفيات وربيع هنيه وهناك احس عندي استنفار هالفتره 

ام عبدالله 
الصراحه فاجأتيني بالاشراقه يزاج الله خير 

مزارعات 
الي تدخل قبل ومن غبشه تنزل الدعاء والكلام الي تحت الدعاء وانتن تختار اي اشراقه تعجبكن 
مثل ام عبدالله 

يله اتوجهن للرسايل الخاصه بطرشلكن رساله الحين .

----------


## ميثانووبس

شكرا للثقه ام شيخه :Smile:

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم 
الكي ورد اثنعشر فصمه منه محد فار اسمه دندن مقرمنهم لازم اهوس بقو عشان اكتب 
فالج طيب ام شيخه اليوم او باجر بتنزل لج الصور 
رديت زرعت بتونيا بدل اللي كلوهم الدياي وادور مزارع نشيط ينظف مكان مشتل الخضار اللي زحف عليه العشب 
وزرعت كم جوريه وكم جهنميه وشيره عوده اغطي مكان لوحة الكهربا والدياي محبوسين الى اشعار اخر

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته اشحالكن 

السموحه ام شيخه اليوم مادخلت الصبح عشان اكتب الاشراقه الصباحيه لاني اليوم كانت عندي طلعه مع بو لعيال كان واعدني ايوديني المشاتل وعاد انا ماصدقت ومن الصبح من وصلت لعيال ورديت يادوب اتريقنا ومن عقبها الى مشاتل البوادي مول وماقصرت ختلي من اللي موجود وعقب مريت ع البوادي محل ايس ودايسو ولقط كمن شغله كله موثق بالصور وان شاءالله من ازرع بنزل الصور


تحيه من العين دار الزين لكسولات التجمع اااوووو قصدي نشيطات التجمع ههههههههههههههه

----------


## um sheikha

هلا ام عبادي وام جاسم وام عبدالله 
حياكن الله 
يالله مصوره من البارحه وقلت بنزل الصور بس اليوم في المستشفى خلصت نتايج الفحص العام ( وقايه) وابشركن فيتامين دال نازل  :4: 
قلتلها والله يادكتوره اني منقعه في الشمس وعندي حديقه صراحه وعلى قولت مدرسة تركيه شيم اون يو يعني عيب علينا هالكلام  :7: 
وعقبها على دكتورة الاسنان بقولكن دواء سحري سبحان الله استخدمته من انسدحت على كرسي دكتورة الاسنان وهو اكثر كرسي ممل واكرهه الله المستعان
والحين عندي مقابله في مدرسة شيخه لي عوده ان شاء الله عقب صلاة العصر.

----------


## um sheikha

مسااااااااااااء الورد 

صور × صور 
حياكن 








طربوش الملك الحمدلله بدت تنتعش بعد سبات 

الزهره النيليه المتسلقه بعد ما تسلقت على البونسيانا 


أم مغاوي هاذي البونساي


غصن مجعته من مجمع السعديات وشب ما شاء الله عليه 


هاذي انحرقت مسكينه من شمس الصيف بس الله لطف فيها اللهم لك الحمد والشكر








هاذي عندي من سنتين بس هالصيف وفي الظله انحرقت بشكل ما تتصورنه غدت صلوب 3 سلل الطباخ يقولي ماتت 
قلتله بتعيش خلها والحمدلله شوفن كيف اخضرت مره ثانيه 


التينه 


يتبع

----------


## um sheikha

صور × صور 

خضروات المشتل 















أول الغيث


وأحلى زهره رمان للمزارعات 


وهاذي سويت مع قهوه اكسبرسوا لاول مزارعه
بالعااااافيه 


 :12:

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا انا وصلت
بس ما اروم اكل اي سويت
بخليه لام جاسم عشان تتنشط وتشترى كيبورد جديد وتربط حمدانى عنه 
عشان ما يعضضه ههههه

ام شيخه عليج بالعافيه حديقتج تجنن
انا مب قادرة اسيطر على المكان من كبر المساحه وكثر الزراعه
بس انشاء الله بيبدا الشتاء وبيتعدل كل شيء

----------


## أم مغاوي

ماشاءالله كبرت البونساي 

اكثر شي احبه في حديقتج الجهنميات

الوانهن جميله

انا اظاهر بتوجه لزراعه الجهنميات زهور دائمه والوان حلوه صيف وشتا مب مثل الزهور الموسميه اللي البعض منه ماينبت 


رقيق وحساس يموت من دوسه ولا طير 
 :Frown: 
حتى لاحظت عندنا في العين قامت البلديه تهتم بالجهنميه وتزيد من زراعتها بكل مكان بمختلف الالوان

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

 :12 (45): 
الصحابي عروة بن الزبير قطعت رجله لمرض اصابه ..
وفي نفس اليوم توفي اعز ابنائه السبعة على قلبه بعد ان رفسه فرس ومات..
فقال عروة : اللهم لك الحمد وإنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون , أعطاني سبعة ابناء وأخذ واحداً , وأعطاني أربعة أطراف وأخذ واحداً , إن ابتلى فطالما عافا , وإن أخذ فطالما أعطى , وإني أسأل الله أن يجمعني بهما في الجنة .

ومرت الايام ... و ذات مرة دخل مجلس الخليفة , 
فوجد شيخاً طاعناً في السن مهشم الوجه أعمى البصر , فقال الخليفة : يا عروة سل هذا الشيخ عن قصته .

قال عروة : ما قصتك يا شيخ ؟ قال الشيخ : يا عروة اعلم أني بت ذات ليلة في وادٍ , وليس في ذلك الوادي أغنى مني ولا أكثر مني مالاً وحلالاً وعيالاً , فأتانا السيل بالليل فأخذ عيالي ومالي وحلالي , وطلعت الشمس وأنا لا أملك إلا طفل صغير وبعير واحد , فهرب البعير فأردت اللحاق به , فلم أبتعد كثيراً حتى سمعت خلفي صراخ الطفل فالتفتُ فإذا برأس الطفل في فم الذئب فانطلقت لإنقاذه فلم أقدر على ذلك فقد مزقه الذئب بأنيابه , فعدت لألحق بالبعير فضربني بخفه على وجهي , فهشم وجهي وأعمى بصري !!! . قال عروة : وما تقول يا شيخ بعد هذا ؟
: فقال الشيخ 
أقول اللهم لك الحمد ترك لي قلباً عامراً ولساناً ذاكراً .

هذا هو الصبر .. هؤلاء الذين بشرهم الله بقوله: 
(انما يوفى الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب )

ماهي مصائبنا لكي نحزن ونتضايق.. 
هل تقاس بمصائبهم...

هم صبروا فبشرهم الله ونحن جزعنا فماذا لنا؟؟ 
ربنا لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا



صباح الورد  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

> انا انا وصلت
> بس ما اروم اكل اي سويت
> بخليه لام جاسم عشان تتنشط وتشترى كيبورد جديد وتربط حمدانى عنه 
> عشان ما يعضضه ههههه
> 
> ام شيخه عليج بالعافيه حديقتج تجنن
> انا مب قادرة اسيطر على المكان من كبر المساحه وكثر الزراعه
> بس انشاء الله بيبدا الشتاء وبيتعدل كل شيء


حي الله بأم عبادي دومج سباقه 
عادي هذا سويت طعمه رهيب بس ما بتصدقين انه لوفات ما بيضرج .. طمنتج من ناحية لسويت عليج بالعافيه 
ما عليه توكلي على الله انتي بروحج ام روحيين عيل انا هب حامل ومن كثر مشاغلي حتى ما زرعت الباتونيا ولا سرت المينا خير شر ارابع حق مواعيد العيادات وتجهيزات ليوا والعيد الله المستعان
بس شكلي يوم بسير المينا وبأجر سياره وبحملها من كل شي وبزرعه مره وحده خلال هاليومين ان شاء الله 
سويت جذيه السنه الي فاتت ويوم شب طلع شكله رهيب كلهن حجم واحد وما اوصيكن بالبتونيا السعودي احسن من المحلي





> ماشاءالله كبرت البونساي 
> 
> اكثر شي احبه في حديقتج الجهنميات
> 
> الوانهن جميله
> 
> 
> انا اظاهر بتوجه لزراعه الجهنميات زهور دائمه والوان حلوه صيف وشتا مب مثل الزهور الموسميه اللي البعض منه ماينبت 
> 
> ...


حي الله ام مغاوي نور التجمع 
شفتي عاد كبرت اكتشفت انها تستحمل جونا مسكينه الله سلمها من شمس الصيف 
الجهنميه حكاية عشق لا تنتهي 
احبهن يجملن حديقتي وكثر ما زرعتي منهن كثر ما عطنج من جمالهن من رحمة الله فينا معطنياهن يوردن صيف وشتاء 
ويازين زهرها يوم تلقينه في كل بقعه في الحوش 
اتخيلين تركيه يوم تشوف الجهنمي في حضانتها واليهال يقصون الورد تقول حق اليهال لاتقصون وردة أمي 
لاني اقولها لاتقصين الورد قلبي بيعورني .

ثرج عيناويه يام مغاوي يامرحبا يامرحبا بهل العين دار الزين ..
لانها الزهره الوحيده الي اتم مورده طول السنه غير زهور ثانيه بعد ما نبخس من حقها بس الجهنميه نمبر ون

يله خافتنا العافيه عند موعد في العياده 
 :27: 

 :27: 

 :27: 
مزارعات 
هالشهر شهر اكتوبر حملة سرطان الثدي 
البارحه قعدت مع الدكتوره في صحه وشرحتلي اهمية الفحص البيتي الشهري يعني الي تسويه الحرمه لنفسها كل شهر
والفحص الحالي بالجهاز نسيت اسمه من عمر اربعين وما فوق 
ماياخذ من وقتكن شي غير انكن تستفيدن وتعرفن معلومات كيف انتشر الله يعافينا ويعافيكن هالمرض وكيف الوقايه منه وبيعلمونكن طريقة الفحص في البيت كل شهر 
واليوم عندي موعد يعلموني طريقة الفحص الشهري لنفسي
لاتتجاهل هالحمله بجد مفيده مفيده مفيده ولي عنده خوف من هالموضوع بيتلاشى 
انا اولكن ما احب اعرف عن هالمرض بس كسرت خوفي وقلت بشوف وفعلن استفدت من المعلومات 
وحجزت موعد حق يعلموني طريقة الفحص الشهري .

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا لاسباب تقنيه بنختصر الموضوع موقع التحميل لا يستجيب كما ينبغي والكي بورد انتظر العيد ايي الهف عيدية حمدان 
اشتري له لابتوب يديد 
المهم ها الصور تجهيزات تنظيف الحديقه من الاعشاب الضاره واعادة تنسيق البوتات ومن ثم قمت بزراعتها بالبتونيا اللي 
ما عاشت غير ساعات 


اعدنا رصف الاحجار 




 


شوفوا الدياي يسرحون ويمرحون 
 

نسقنا البوتات 


 


 

التوقيع لازم 

 

الشيره كبرت وايد ودوم تحتها وسخ انصح اللي مساحة حديقتهم صغيره لا تزرعوها داخل 


 


قصيناها 


 

 




طلعنا الكراسي من الستور وغسلناهم 


 


وايد تعبت سويت لعمري حليب نوق بالزعفران ونسكافيه مع كيكة البرتقال عشان تعطيني طاقه 
بتشوفون الاجزاء الثانيه قريب

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 

ما شاء الله على حديقتج يام شيخه تعرفين لو كنتي جارتي كل يوم بتحصليني اوطوط عندج فالحديقة 

ام جاسم حبيت المكان اللي عند الجدار احسه فيه ظل ما شاء الله 

اما انا من يومين ارد الصبح ارقد لين الساعه 10 
ظهري ملعوزني وايد ماعرف شو اسوي

----------


## um sheikha

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن يام جاسم حلو التجديد 
بس حرام على الورد الي قصيتيها احلى شي يوم يطيح الورد على الحشيش وحجمها كان حلو 
ههههههههه تركيه استانست على الدياي وقالتلي عندهم بكبكيك أمي بيتهم احسن عن بيتنا يعني حديقتكم احسن عن حديقتنا  :7: 
دام تركيه اشهدتلج خلاص بيتكم احسن عن بيتنا عسب الدياي يعني من قله عندنا بس ديايكم اجمل شرجاوي.. يمكن
وانا عجبتني المنطقه الي قالت عنها ام منصور اشوفها تبارك الرحمن فيها ظله ينحط فيها كرسي 
وياااااااااااااااااازين الخرس  :34: 
يعني الحين بتقولين انه هالكوبين لج خافي الله في عمرج اجسميه امبينا انا حليب البوش وانتي النسكافيه
وصحن الحلو من صوبج عشان يعطيج طاقه انا ما شاء الله عندي طاقه تخليني ما ادخل من الباب خخخخخخ 
ما فيه اخذ في العرض اكثر من الي انا فيه على قولت ام عبادي انا قرية التراث بكبرها .




> صباح الخير 
> 
> ما شاء الله على حديقتج يام شيخه تعرفين لو كنتي جارتي كل يوم بتحصليني اوطوط عندج فالحديقة 
> 
> ام جاسم حبيت المكان اللي عند الجدار احسه فيه ظل ما شاء الله 
> 
> اما انا من يومين ارد الصبح ارقد لين الساعه 10 
> ظهري ملعوزني وايد ماعرف شو اسوي


حي الله ام منصور .. افا عليج الحديقه حديقتج وليتج كنتي يارتي  :34: 
سلامات شو سالفة ويع الظهر اشوفج دوم تشتكين منه .

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

 :12 (45): 
هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر 
لحظه من فضلكم 

هذه الاسرار الماسيه الاربع فقط لذوي العقول كما قال رب العالمين 
تفكروا معي لحظات مع قسم رب العالمين انها فرص عظيمه لان العظيم لايقسم إلا بعظيم 
فكيف تضيع هذا الخير العظيم ياذوي العقل الرشيد

(والفجر) 
كيف تضيع صلاة الفجر 

(وليال عشر) 
كيف تضيع حسن العباده في افضل ايام الدنيا العشر الاوائل مشهر ذي الحجة 

(والشفع والوتر) 
كيف تضيع ركتين الشفع وركعة الوتر 

(والليل اذا يسر )
كيف تضيع قيام الليل 

هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر 
حجر : عقل 
اجيبوا على سؤال ربكم وخالقكم ومولاكم 
ياحسرتنا كيف تضيع هذه الفرص العظيمه الاربع 
وندعي ان لدي عقل 
شدوا الهمه لعشرة ذو الحجه مستعينين بالله تعالى 

اللهم يبلغنا وأياكم هذه الايام المباركه 
ويتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال .


 :5: صباح جميل مكتسي بالضباب

----------


## اتعلم

صباح النور ام شيخه واي احد موجود 
ماشاء الله ام شيخه رجعت الوان حديقتك مثل اول وشوف فيها ورد كانه بتونيا من السنه الفائته او حق السنه هذي

تبارك الله عليك ام جاسم حتى انتي حديقتك منوره الله يبارك لك

باقي المزارعات الله يبارك لكم في زراعتكم الجديده وتذوقون نتيجة تعبكم

عني مازرعت جديد مع اني اجمع في هلبذور 
بس جذرت حنا ثنتين وزرعتهم في الارض وشوف ماشيات مامتن الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## ميثانووبس

ماشاء الله روعه تنسيقج ام شيخه

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا

----------


## ميثانووبس

مرحبتين
نكلم عمارنا :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور عزيزاتي 

علومكن منوه الي زرعت بتونيا غير ام جاسم انا لين اليوم ماسرت اخذ بس لازم اسير الوقت هب مساعدني الله المستعان 
شيخه مصوره كمن صوره قلت بنزلهن عن خاطرها تبا تشارك في التجمع بس انا ما نعتنها هههه يعني تبا تسوي مثل نوره بنت ام علي 
قلتلها هاذيج حرمه في الجامعه وانتي بعدج بس راضيتها وقلتلها بنزلهن طبعا هي من متابعين التجمع وتعرفكن خاله خاله 
وتتمنى اني اسمحلها بالمشاركه بس ممنوعه .. 
يقولي ابونا خليها تشارك في تجمعكم قلتله يعني انا اجابل بناتك في البيت وبعد يشاركني التجمع
خلني بروحي لاتشارك ولا شي ابا احس اني في عالميه من دون مسؤوليات عائليه 
ولا شو تقولن  :7: .

ولا تزعلين ياشيخه 





بطة تركيه خيستنا من الريحه طرشتها بيت هليه 
ولد ختيه عدلها عش من سلل لفوله برا القفص ومغطنها عن رشاشات الماي







مشكوره ياشيختيه على الصور واسعدتينا بالمشاركه

تسلم عليكن تركيه تبا تشارك بصوره قصدي برسمه راسمه حجمي الطبيعي هههههه
وتقولي امي شفتي الوده قصدها الورده عاد انا ماشوف وده جان تشوفن هذا شي ثاني 
سامحوني لغيت الصوره

----------


## أم مغاوي

> صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور عزيزاتي 
> 
> علومكن منوه الي زرعت بتونيا غير ام جاسم انا لين اليوم ماسرت اخذ بس لازم اسير الوقت هب مساعدني الله المستعان 
> شيخه مصوره كمن صوره قلت بنزلهن عن خاطرها تبا تشارك في التجمع بس انا ما نعتنها هههه يعني تبا تسوي مثل نوره بنت ام علي 
> قلتلها هاذيج حرمه في الجامعه وانتي بعدج بس راضيتها وقلتلها بنزلهن طبعا هي من متابعين التجمع وتعرفكن خاله خاله 
> وتتمنى اني اسمحلها بالمشاركه بس ممنوعه .. 
> يقولي ابونا خليها تشارك في تجمعكم قلتله يعني انا اجابل بناتك في البيت وبعد يشاركني التجمع
> خلني بروحي لاتشارك ولا شي ابا احس اني في عالميه من دون مسؤوليات عائليه 
> ولا شو تقولن .
> ...




حبيت زاويه اول صوره وصور البط عيبني تسلم ايدها

 :Smile: 

الصراحه انا زرعت البوتونيا يمكن باخر شهر تسعه او على بدايه 10 ماذكر

المهم البعض ماات والبعض مقاوم وحد قام يحترق 

ماعرف شو السالفه هل طريقتي في الزراعه غلط ولا ايه مش عارفه لكني مستمره

----------


## أم مغاوي

واليوم الصبح سويت جوله قلت اشوف شو اليديد يابو كميات كبيره من البتونيا اكثر عن قبل

خذت Mary Gold

و خذت جهنميات 
وهذه بعض اللقطات من الجوله




















هذه الصوره من الشتاء الماضي  :31:

----------


## ميثانووبس

حلوين الصور يا أحلى شيخه :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

> حبيت زاويه اول صوره وصور البط عيبني تسلم ايدها
> 
> 
> 
> الصراحه انا زرعت البوتونيا يمكن باخر شهر تسعه او على بدايه 10 ماذكر
> 
> المهم البعض ماات والبعض مقاوم وحد قام يحترق 
> 
> ماعرف شو السالفه هل طريقتي في الزراعه غلط ولا ايه مش عارفه لكني مستمره


الله يسلمج يام مغاوي نور التجمع اليوم 
عاد انتي علم من اعلام الفوتوشوب عند شيخه وراده اول وحده يافرحتها اتفججت البراغي من الوناسه 
لاتفقدين حماسج الحياه امل بأذن الله .
شوفي البتونيا المحلي خايس تبين الصدق يتم مثل لصلوب ما يشب وفيه كمن ورده بس السعودي غير الصراحه الي بوكساته فوم ابيض 
هب الكراتين الصفر الي انتي مصورتنهن ولا البتونيا مايباله شي تسمدين الارض قبلها بيوم وعقب تزرعينه مايباله شي يذكر 
جربي البتونيا السعودي عن تجربه ويتملج لين ينتهي الموسم ما شاء الله عليه مزهر وزهره كثيف .




> حلوين الصور يا أحلى شيخه


مشكوره ياخالوه عيونج الحلوه عجبني توقيعج الله يتمم حملج على خير

----------


## هانزادا

ياحافظ عليج ياشيخه تصويرج حلو 
انا اتوقعج كبر اليازيه بنتي هي بعد تحب التصوير وتراقب الجوريه ويوم تتفتح شلتهم حق المس اليوم شاله 3

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن يامزارعات 

ام منصور فديتج اعيونج الحلوه 
الله يبارجلج في اليازيه واخوانها ياربي شيخه فديتها من مواليد 98 
عاد مادريبج جان قد بعض ولا بنتج اصغر عن عيوزيه 
ياختيه التقنيات ما خلت جهاز ماطورت كيمرته يعني ما يحتاي احتراف 
طاح سوق المصورين مساكين 

اليوم انا من خلصت موعد الاسنان وسيده على المينا بس ما خت بتونيا البتونيا تعبان 
قلت باخذه عقب العيد وكلن يبا يسوق بضاعته الي يقولي السعودي بعد شهرين يعني خذي هذا وفكينا 
ولي يقولي خلاص انتها ما يبونه ولي يقولي مدام بعد اسبوع ولي يقولي بعد شهر .. واختلف الراي وكله علشان اشتري 
جاااااااااااااان اجسهم ولا خت من عند واحد غير واحد محترم زرقه معايه خت منه وبصورلكن ان شاء الله وبنزل الصور اليوم 
وشيخه بعد تشجيعكن(ابتلشتي يام شيخه)خذتلي كمن صوره ما طرت على بالي صورتلي مدخل البيت من برا ومن داخل بنزلكن كمن صوره اثاراء للتجمع ونراضي شيخه بعد ما يشتغل فيها مقص الرقيب الي هو انا  :15:  
بخبركن شرايكن انقبض بناتنا الكيمرات ويصورن ونفتك نعطيهن شغله ويالله ياحبهن للمديح ..فديت البنات ياربي  :34: .

----------


## أم مغاوي

> الله يسلمج يام مغاوي نور التجمع اليوم 
> عاد انتي علم من اعلام الفوتوشوب عند شيخه وراده اول وحده يافرحتها اتفججت البراغي من الوناسه 
> لاتفقدين حماسج الحياه امل بأذن الله .
> شوفي البتونيا المحلي خايس تبين الصدق يتم مثل لصلوب ما يشب وفيه كمن ورده بس السعودي غير الصراحه الي بوكساته فوم ابيض 
> هب الكراتين الصفر الي انتي مصورتنهن ولا البتونيا مايباله شي تسمدين الارض قبلها بيوم وعقب تزرعينه مايباله شي يذكر 
> جربي البتونيا السعودي عن تجربه ويتملج لين ينتهي الموسم ما شاء الله عليه مزهر وزهره كثيف .
> 
> 
> مشكوره ياخالوه عيونج الحلوه عجبني توقيعج الله يتمم حملج على خير


حليلها شجعي البنت ههههههههههه نمي المواهب 

شيخه ماعليج من امج طوري موهبتج سواء التصوير ولا غيره تعلمي وابحثي 

سجلت ملاحظتج بدور عن البوتونيا السعودي مع اني ماشفت بوكسات بالووان ثانيه الا نادر كم من حبه

وعن التمسيد بروحي سميت بسم الله و سمدت الارض وزرعتهم بأناملي الجميله لين ماتكسرن ظفوري ولا فاد 

صابررررررررررررررررررررررين

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام مغاوى
حلوين الصور والوردات
بس تاثير الاكشن مال الفوتوشوب عطاهن الوان غير طبيعيه

خخخخ اختج معلمة فوتوشوب :Smile: 
ام شيخه:يوم سرت ورسان
قلت الهم ابغي بتونيا سعودي
قالي ماماه كله نفر جذاب هذا محلي مول ما في سعودى في الدوله

ما عرفنا منوه نصدق

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامزارعات يانشيطات ماشاءالله عليكن اشحالكن 

ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج يافنانه والله يباركلج في زراعتج يارب وقولي حق شيخه مشكوره ع الصور الغاويه واكيد هذي الفنانه طالعه ع امها الله يسلمها ويخليها لج واتشوفينها عروس هي وتركيه وصدق تراج ياام شيخه ماتستحين تقصرين بتركيه ماتحطين رسمتها فديتها 

ام جاسم ماشاءالله ع الترتيبات الله يباركلج في حديقتج واهل بيتج يارب 
ام مغاوي تسلمين الغاليه ع الصور الغاويه 

وتحيه طيبه مع نسمات الجو الغاوي من العين دار الزين لام منصور وام عبادي وام علي وللغايبات بعد 

وعلومي الزراعيه البارحه من الصبح وانا ازرع وارتب الحديقه واليوم صابحه متكسره من ويع اريولي وظهريه وانشاءالله بوافيكن بالصور

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
هلا بيارتنا راعية العين لو مانعرف وين ساكنه بس جيران 
ام شيخه عيل شيخه طلعت كبر عليا مب اليازيه لان اليازيه فالصف الخامس البارحه انا وابوها كنا نتمشى فالجيمي مول 
ولفت نظرنا كشك فيه ملابس تراثيه وخوار حلو قلنا بناخذ وحدة لعيوزنا اليازيه قالت ب 180  :12 (26): 

قلتله الميزانيه خربانه هالشهر اجلتها للراتب وطلعت بخفى حنين 

علومي الزراعيه رتبت المكان اللي بزرع فيه البصل والطماط وشتلت من اللومي حق اخوي وزرعت رمانه يديده 
وبس

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا اليوم بوافيكن بمشترياتي من مشتل البوادي وترتيباتي في الحديقه 




















يتبع

----------


## متزن روزه

و السموحه ..

----------


## شما المحيربي

بالتوفيق ^_^

----------


## أم مغاوي

> [IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/img/?img=9b223f8672d1e13.jpg[/IMG[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ماشاءالله الوان جميله

هذه هي الالوان اللي اتجمل الحديقه

وتعطيها رونق ونشوه في الشتاء 

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياحي التجمع اليوم يذخر بالالوان الجميله يزاج الله خير يام عبدالله 
تسلم ايدج والله انج راعيتها وتسلمين على لفواله يبالها دلة اقهوه عليه ازهليها

اليوم خت بتونيا ابونا حلف عليه اخذ بتونيا حق الممر برا البيت قالي بتخلين البيت اسلط املط لين ينزل السعودي 
واذا مانفع هذا ازرعي السعودي عقب المهم انه ورد في الممر 
ونزولا عند رغبته خت ونزلت العصر بصور لقيت المزارع زارع الله المستعان في المنطقه المهجوره سابقا تلاحقت عليه 
غير الطباخ صفف الورد في الممر الخارجي قلتلهم اصبروا عليه ما صورت حار بحار فرحانين بالورد 

ام عبادي لبذور سعوديه بس يزرعونهن هنيه علشان جيه يقولج كله محلي جان جفتي الشتاء الي طاف كانوا يبيعونه في البوكسات الفوم البيضا 

قبل لا استرسل جدامي على الخاص ابكن في سالفه 
ولي عوده

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعات وصلتكن رساله مني
لاحول ما اشوفها في الصادر عندي تعبت وانا اكتب الله المستعان 
اذا ماوصلكن باجر بطرشها احسني منهده 

المهم المزارعات الي ما ردن عليه ولي مادخلن من فتره شوفن الرسايل الخاصه 
اتمنى تشاركن في الموضوع الي راسلتكن عسبه 

المزارعه الي مارحبت بالفكره لضروف خاصه فيها في حلول وايده اتمنى تراجعينها 

هذا حدث اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه فيه خواتي 
للمزارعات الي ما شاركن في هالتجمع الرجاء تدخلن وتقرن رسايلكن الخاصه .

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ....

* ام شيخه* وصلت الرساله وان شاءالله مايهمج وهذا الي لقيته في المشتل قلت خلنا ناخذه عشان انحس ان الحديقه فيها شويه اللوان تغير النفسيات ومشكوره ع القهوه دومج راعية واجب ام شيخه هههههههههههه

*ام مغاوي* الله يسلمج الغاليه ويعافيج

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ام مغاوى
> حلوين الصور والوردات
> بس تاثير الاكشن مال الفوتوشوب عطاهن الوان غير طبيعيه
> 
> خخخخ اختج معلمة فوتوشوب
> ام شيخه:يوم سرت ورسان
> قلت الهم ابغي بتونيا سعودي
> قالي ماماه كله نفر جذاب هذا محلي مول ما في سعودى في الدوله
> 
> ما عرفنا منوه نصدق



عيونج الحلوه يا اختي بموت لو ماحط تاثيرات احس بنقص خخخخخ

----------


## هانزادا

صباح النور ام شيخه 
رسالتج وصلت لا تحاتين 
روزة عجيبة الالوان اللي خذتيها

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعات 
شحالكن اليوم 
خذتلكن كمن صوره لي عوده لان اليوم عندي شغل لتركيه كل كمن يوم يسون احتفال حق عيال لنجليز بميلادهم 
ماشي احسن عنهم كب كيك ونفاختين ويغنون للياهل وياخذون كمن صوره وبس هذا هو هابي بيدي تو يو على قولت تركيه 
اليوم مدرسة تركيه تقولي تنتظر هاليوم بفارغ الصبر وكل يوم تقولها امي بتيب كب كيك وقالتلهم حفلة منوه بكره تفاجأة انها انقزت وقالتها انا طبعا هو مش يوم ميلادها بس خاطره في الكب كيك 
عورني قلبي عليها قلت دام انه اخر اسبوع لين عقب العيد بنسويلها كب كيك وبلف هدايا حق الياهل
وهيه تقولهم امي خذتلكم هدايا والاولاد يقولولي نبا سيارات والبنات نبا اكسسوارات وانا ان شاء الله من هالعين قبل هالعين 
تخيلن المدرسه تخبرني من اسبوع تقولي انتي فيمس عند اليهال يمكن لانهم يربعون يسلمون عليه الصبح ويسولفون عليه بسوالفهم 
وبعد واعدتنهم اني بايبلهم فراوله وبنزع معاهم الفراوله وكلن بيشل فراولته البيت يعتني فيها ومستانسين على الفكره تقولي المدرسه متشجعين للفكره فديتهم واولهم تركوش 
وتضحكن عليها يوم تشوف اليهال في حظني تي ادزهم وتقولي انتي امي مش امهم انزين اروح ياتركيه تقولي لا اقعدي بس محد يلوي عليج ولا يقعد في حضنج هب شرط ياتركوش والمدرسه تضحك .
يله خافتنا العافيه لي عوده العصر مع الصور بسير اتيمل في يدتيه تركيه فديتها .

----------


## هانزادا

نسيت اخبركم 
تسلم عليكم العزيزه ام جاسم وتقول انها ماتقدر تشارك لانه اللاب خربان وبس

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
شكرا روزه وام شيخه الحمدلله اني ما غيرت الرقم
اختيارك الالوان حلوه ورايقه ياروزه 
ام شيخه ننتظرك العصر
انا للحين فقط نظافه وتنسيق كل يوم وما خلصت بعد

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
شكرا روزه وام شيخه الحمدلله اني ما غيرت الرقم
اختيارك الالوان حلوه ورايقه ياروزه 
ام شيخه ننتظرك العصر
انا للحين فقط نظافه وتنسيق كل يوم وما خلصت بعد

----------


## ميثانووبس

والله انى تعبانه اراكض كل صوب
وازرع وشغالتى الطباخه سافرت وانا حزينه
اتريا الوريدات يحلون شوي ويجتمعن وبنلتقط احلى الصور باذن الله

----------


## هانزادا

صباح مبلل بقطرات الندى  :27: عبق بروائح الازهار النديه لكل القلوب والافواه المفعمه 
بالمحبة وذكر رب البريه 
صبحكن الله بالخير يامزارعات

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا الساع حي الله المزارعات نور التجمع

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> حبيت زاويه اول صوره وصور البط عيبني تسلم ايدها
> 
> 
> 
> الصراحه انا زرعت البوتونيا يمكن باخر شهر تسعه او على بدايه 10 ماذكر
> 
> المهم البعض ماات والبعض مقاوم وحد قام يحترق 
> 
> ماعرف شو السالفه هل طريقتي في الزراعه غلط ولا ايه مش عارفه لكني مستمره


حلووووووة البطة عجبتني  :Smile:

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الاول من ذي الحجه 
صباح التكبير وصباح الصيام وصباح التسبيح 
صباح الرحمه والمغفره 

وصبحكن الله بالخير يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن 

ام شيخه صبحج الله بالنور والسرور اعلومج 
ام منصور شفتي هذي الالوان كلها من مشاتل العين دار الزين ( دعايه حق مشاتلنا ههههه) والله يسلمج ويسلمها ام جاسم وصل سلامها . انزين ام منصور بتخبرج انتي وين ساكنه 

ام علي العفو الغاليه ماسوينا شي وتسلمين 
ام عبادي شوه علومج مع الحمل 

بتخبركن محد يعرف شي عن ام وليد( ورده بيضاء ) من فتره مادخلت المنتدى 

اعلومي الزراعيه بعدني اعابل في الحديقه بس اليوم الجو رطوبه عدنا في العين

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكنا وظهركن وكل ايامكن خير وسعادة وطاعة لرب العالمين
بالنسبه لام واليد الحمدلله بخير مصبحه علينا اليوم بالجوال 
بس ولدها وليد مريض تطلب منكم الدعاء له

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله يشفيه يا رب

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله،,,الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد 

حي الله بالمزارعات 
ام وليد مايشوف شر ان شاء الله ولدج 

سامحوني كل يوم اقول بنزل والشغل ما يخلص الله المستعان 
ان شاء الله اليوم سوف نتوجه في حفظ الله ورعايته لليوا وبعد يومين تنظيف تعرفن عاد شغل التنظيف اول يومين 
بكون مستقره وبنزل الصور وان شاء الله ويساعدني الايباد والاب توب وان ما شي صور بدقها سالفه وياكن من اصبح لين امسي نعوض موضوع الصور هههههه المهم التواصل 

اليوم شغل تسكير الشنط وهذا من الاشياء الغير محببه على قلبي  :28: 
احسني اهاجر يوم اسير ليوا من سلبياتي في الترحال كل شي حتاجه ولا ما احتاجه اشله 
يمكن احتاجه في يوم حد مثلي ولا انا بس 
يله خافتنا العافيه اسألوا لنا التوفيق.

----------


## ميثانووبس

اجازة سعيده ام شيخه :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
محدثتكم ام شيخه من ليوا 
شحالكن مزارعات عساكن بخير وعافيه 
مشكوره يام عبادي وان شاء الله اجازه سعيده لكل المزارعات
اول يومين مشقه اللهم اجرنا .. بس جو ليوا استرخاء في استرخاء وهادي يرجعكن لايام 
اول الطبيعه وبس وما يمنع التمدن القليل للراحه 

شفتن التكنولوجيا 
شابكه النت عن طريق لبلوتوث لايفون ابونا فل الارسال
وعااااااااااااااااااااااش الي اخترع لبلوتوث رحمنا 


ولي عوده ان شاء الله 
بشوف جان اروم احمل وانزل صور حقكن بكون ممنونه للبلوتوث
تحياتي للجميع .

----------


## اتعلم

وتحيه لك ام شيخه ولكل المزارعات 
تتمتعون ان شاء الله بالاجازه جميعا
بقولكم شي اكتشفت ان الي يستطيع يحج
حرام يتأخر بحجة الاستعداد 
يعني اذا عنك بنت او ولد بالغ وتستطيعين ماديا
والبنت عندها محرم. حرام تتأخر ولتاكيد اسالو العلماء

----------


## هانزادا

يا حافظ عليج يام شيخه 
اجازة سعيدة في ربوع ليوا

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامزارعات اشحالكن 

ماشاءالله كل المزارعات في اجازه ههههههههههههه
ام شيخه اعلومها ليوا 

ام وليد مايشوف شر وليد والله يقومه بالسلامه ان شاء الله 


تحيه للجميع واجازه سعيده

----------


## أم زمرده

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ، الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد 
الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## ميثانووبس

الظاهر انا بروحي في القسم
هذه الصورة اهداء للتجمع
وعشان تتشجعون شوي وتنزلون صور حدايقكم

 :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  
امباركن عيدكن يامزارعات ..
وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور ان شاء الله لجميع حجاج بيت الله الحرام 
اللهم تقبل من جميع المسلمين اجمعين وارزقنا واياهم حج بيتك﻿ الحرام ..اللهم امين 
اللهم ألحقنا بهم العام القادم واكتبها لنا وسائر﻿ المسلمين اجمعين 

 :12 (45): 
صباح اول يوم دوامات  :5: 

تولهت عليكن وحده وحده 
شحالكن عساكن بخير .. سامحوني مادخلت بس الله الشاهد اني كنت مشغوله لشوشتي على قولة اخوانا المصريين 
من كثر التعب حجزت حق جلست مساج اريولي ماروم ادوس عليها اليوم نشيت مدقدقه 
ويبالي اجازه بعد هالاجازه الله المستعان

يله اتنشطن وهاتن اعلومكن بالصور لاتقولن ما عندنا عندك الخير كله 
ويله الدخول من اليوم وبأنتظام ولي ما بتدخل بحط عباتي على راسي ونقابي على ويهي وبركب البنتلي الي احلام تعرفه 
عراوي التجمع هيه تحيدن التجمع زراعي يعني ماروم اركب البنتلي ولا اقول لجل عينكن ايكن في البنتلي 
لاتستغرب والله بنتلي ههههههههههههههههههههه .. غرفتين وصاله ولبى قلبه 
هاااااااااا بتدخلن ولا احط عباتي على راسي وايكن حتى ام علي بوصلها الي متغليه علينا 

المامييز الحمل .. علومكن ربكن بخير .

----------


## um sheikha

اول الغيث قطره من الصور حياكن اقربن اتقهون من فوالة العيد 
ثيم بدوي على حضري 


صالتيه مطله على النخل والجهنمي والزراعه تقعدن وتتفاولن وتشوفن الي حواليكن  :7: 




لبن بوش توه ميوب من العزبه وتركيه تفرح برغوة اللبن وتسميها اسكوريم 


هيه نسيت اراويكن عندنا حوض سمج للعمال من سنتين دارج عند عمال ليوا يسون احواض سمج 
وصار هالحوض بعد ما كان مهمل مزار يوميا لتركيه تشل صمونها عقب ما تريق وتسير تريقهن وبزور اقنعناها 
ان الصمون افضل من قرص لمحلا للسمج الصغير الي مافيه ضروس وقتنعت .. وبيتم تعديله ان شاء الله علشان تركيه وربعها ايون يأكلون السمج من دون ما يكون خطر عليهم الله يحفظهم .


هاذي لشيره اسرتني بجمالها ما اعرف اسمها وان شاء الله اجازة هالاسبوع اروح اشوف شو هي
وهي شبت بهالشكل من دون تدخل منا او من العمال ومستغربين انها بهالشكل وان شاء الله ما تكون سامه او مضره 


السموحه يمكن ما ادخل اليوم امايه وخواتي رادين من رحلة علاج دامة 3 اسابيع 
عندي تحضيرات لجيراني الغالين .. بس هب ما تدخلن اطمنني عليكن وعلى علومكن 
الماميييز الحمل ما نبا عليكن صور بس طمننا عليكن وعلى الحمل 
مشكوره يا ام عبادي حلوه الصوره وعجبتني عبارة حدائق سيدات الامارات 
هالاسبوع ان شاء الله ان الله احيانا ما فيه اعذار يله تنشطن 

باجر جدول الحضور والغياب .. والشاطره الي بتدخل بعطيها نجمه 
وبحط اسمها في لوحة الحائط وبتكون وردة الاسبوع في الحضور.

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا

----------


## um sheikha

اهلن اهلن اهلن بام عبدالله 
مباركن عيدج

----------


## متزن روزه

اهلين وسهلين ياام شيخه ومرحبا بهل ليوا نور التجمع وانتي من العايدين والسالمين ومشكوره ع الفواله الغاويه وماشاءالله ع عيايزج مصوغات بالسيتمي تبارك الله ام شيخه تراني اترياج حاطه عباتي ع راسي وواقفه عند الباب بركب وياج في البنتلي وبنكمل المسيره ع المزارعات وعقب بنويه اعمان عند ام علي 

والله يوصلهم هلج بالسلامه وماتشوفون شر انشاءالله 

وكل عام والجميع بخير وعساكن من العايدين والسالمين وقومن بسكن من الكسل والاجازات

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
كل عام وانتن بخير 
ام شيخه نترياج نوايج ونرد عند الباب متى بتوصلين خطفي مشاتل المينا وخذي كل شي حلو

----------


## ميثانووبس

وانتي من العايدين والسالمين ومشكوره ع الفواله الغاويه

----------


## xouaexo

مبارك عيدكم صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
اشحالكم يا حافظ لى الفواله الغاويه والفيو الجميل 
اكيد ليوا غير تبارك الله على حليب البوش المزبد 
انا اقاوم واخيرا استسلمت كبرت النظاره واعيد الكتابه لين ما اصبوعي تتعب 
ام شيخه محد اتصل فيني شو السالفه 


في ابدايه اتفضلوا حلاوة العيد 

 

عيش ولحم 

 


 


ورد من شجرة المورايا الجميله 

 


ليللي 

 


ياسمين هندي 

 

حليب بوش بالزعفران بدون رغوه 

 


باذن الله لما يستوي ندي لابتوب يديد بتشوفون موضوع كامل وصور ايدد
والسموحه يا احلى تجمع

----------


## um sheikha

مساء النور والسرور 
ههههههههههههههههههه يام عبدالله تخيلتج بالسيتمي وعباة الراس 
ام منصور حياج الله 
ام عبادي مرحبا بالماما 
ام جاسم حياج الله ونتريا الاب توب اليديد والصور 

لي عوده ان شاء الله 
باقي المزارعات وينكن

----------


## ميثانووبس

يا حلاة صوركن يا ام شيخه وام جاسم
تصدقن عمرى ما فكرت اصور الفواله ..يبالي كورس ههه

----------


## ميثانووبس

إلا الليلي يا ام جاسم ما بشتريه ..مره وحده بس يطلع ورد وعقب عليه السلام..
ياسمينتى العندي مورده بعد نفس ياسمينتج..
واخذت متسلقات للأرشات بس للاسف بعدهن صغار..
بس وحده ام ورده صفراء ما شاء الله تنمو سرعه وتتسلق :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):   

 :12 (45): 
صباح الورد والفل  :5: 


صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزاعات
والله يام عبدالله وام منصور ذبحتني من الضحك من قريت وانا اضحك 
يالسه اتخيل ام عبدالله تلق لق وعباتها على راسها واتخيل ام منصور توايج من الباب 

ام جاسم 
ان شاء الله بيتصلون قريبا التأخير مني 
يازين الذبيحه يم يمي هاذي يبالها :20: 
جلابيه هريس فضفاضه 
واضرب بالخمس اصبوعج بزاوية 90درجه
وراها تنكر جاي اخضر  :7:  
وعقبها احنا والخير اربعاعه يومين خارج نطاق التغطيه  :18: 

ام عبادي 
حلوه الليلي حتى لو مدة تزهيرها فتره قصيره بس احسبها من مظاهر الشتاء 
حرام ما تاخذينها استمتعي بجمالها لو هو عمرها قصير هي هاي الدنيا نستمتع بالاشياء مده قصيره
بس تكون استمتاعنا فيها وذكراها ادوم العمر كله 
ما سمعتي بونوره يوم يقول (لذة الحب في الشي القليل ) :8: 

بخبركن تعالن  :7:  هالداء فيه وفيكن هب غريب 
في حضانة شيخه حوضين للزراعه كل ماايي اشوفهن في الدخله والظهره مهملات 
وعقب هالفتره لقيتهن في السكه .. تحيدن خويتكن ام شيخه مرحبانيه ادخل اسلم على السيكيورتي كل يوم 
وهو مسكين يوقف عدال سيارتيه يوم انزل تركيه او اركبها وانا عاد لين انزل تركيه وافج حزام الكرسي حوسه 
وكذلك العكس يحاول مسكين انه يأمنا يزاه الله خير هو حشيم وخير مسكين المهم هو شافني ادخل واظهر اشوف الاحواض ياني سألني مدام انتي تحبين الزراعه تعجبت من سؤاله يعني مكتوب على يبهتيه مثلا قلتله ليش هالسؤال 
قالي الحوضين الي انتي تشوفينهم كل يوم صاحب الحضانه مايردهم اذا بغيتهم شليهم واحد مكسور وواحد زين 
عاد انا ما صدقت قلتله بطرشلك الدريول والمزارع يشلهم وشكرته قالي انا حسيت انج تبينهم 
ياحساس انته 
المهم ماسويت خاب وطاب طرشت الدريول والمزارع يشلهم وبكملكن احداث هالسالفه من تكتمل  :5:  
اششششششششش لاتخبرن حد ماقاومت شكلهن المعتق صراحه .

باقي المزارعات 
على راسهم ام علي وينكن

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عيدكن مبارك واعمالكن مقبوله بأذن الله
انا اكلمكن من جدة وبشركن حجيت عسى الله يقبل حجتي
انا ونوره وعلي 
ماكنت متوقعه ابدا بس بعد الفتوى انا الي يقدر يحج ويأخرها
حرام جزمنا بعدين رفضوا العمل يرخصون لابو علي ولصقت
بمكانه وهاذي سالفتي سبحان الله ما توقعت 

اعجبتني زرعتكم وفوالتكم الله يجعلها بالعافيه عليكم
ويكتب لكم حج السنه الجايه على خير

ام شيخه سألت عنك العافيه انتي وكل من سأل

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات وياوردات التجمع اشحالكن 
اولا مشكورات ياام شيخه وام جاسم ع الفواله الغاويه والحين دوري ههههههههههه






هذي دلالي ودلال يارتيه ام سيف قهوتنا وقهوه سعوديه وشاهي حليب وشاهي سليماني هذي الصوره اليوم الصبح مصورينها 


وهني ونحن نحتفل بالعيد في بيت عمي الله يسلمه ويخليه قبل لا نحط الشوي في التنور 


وهذا غدانا يوم العيد 



وهذا الخصف الي حطينا فيه اللحم حق الشوي لكن صورة الشوي عقب ماطلعناه مالقيتها والسموحه

----------


## متزن روزه

ام علي تقبل الله طاعتكم وحجا مبرورا ان شاءالله وزين ماسويتي والله يكتبلنا ان شاءالله 


والحين براويكن بعض الصور من تطورات الزراعه في حديقتي 












والحين شوه رايكن ,,,,,

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله اتعلم 
حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور أن شاء الله 
تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال يام علي 
وسلامي لبنتنا نوره ولدنا علي 

بتصدقين من قطعتي وبعد ما قريت تعليقج على الموضوع قلت يمكن عزمت ام علي 
احسني قريت الي تفكرين فيه من خلال تعليقج لانه كان الشي طالع من قلبج سبحان الله 
الله يكتبنا حج السنه القادمه ان الله احيانا بأذن الله .

ياحافظ على هل دار الزين مانروم عليكم يابوج 
الله يطول في عمر شيبتكم ياربي ويعل بيته دوم عامر بحسه وكل سنه وكل حول متيمعين على الخير 
زايد هب ناقصين 
اااااااااااااااه  :28:  وانا اتريا اخر الصوره يام عبدالله اريد اشوف الشوي 
فديتج علميني طريقته وخص خلطة الشوي الي تنحط على الذبيحه ناويه اسوي تنور في ليوا 
واريد اتعلم طريقة الشوي لبهارات الي حاينتني والباقي كله موجود 
اريد اتعلميني بالصور يام عبدالله 

الله يبارجلج في زراعتج تبارك الرحمن حوشج ناعم مثلج يام عبدالله 
ما شاء الله على دلالج ودلال ام سيف عجبتني الفكره بالاسم بس ناعمات 
شو ام سيف هب معانا في هواية الزراعه .. 
ردي السلام عليها وقوليها ام شيخه تسلم عليج وتقولج جانج لج هوس في الزراعه 
حياج الله معانا في التجمع تنورينه  :34: .

اخر تطورات الاحواض  :7: 
يابوهن بس اامحق من فهم اتحسب الي تحت مكسور طلع هب مكسور 
واحد ارضي بدون ستاند وواحد بستاند وطلعن فيبر جلاس مادري شو يقصد بالمكسور 
بس شكله وايد حلو حتى اقول لو هو مكسور اريده شكله حلو عدال الي واقف 
وباجر براويكن الصور  :21:  
تصبحن على خير واحلام سعيده .. ببند الليتات  :22:

----------


## أم زمرده

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  

 :12 (45): 
صباح الفل والياسمين  :5: 

ياصباح النور والسرور 
ياحي الله بالمزارعات وزوار تجمعنا وقسمنا ولي خلف الكواليس ولي يحبونا ويتابعونا 
ويعطونا من وقتهم حي الله بالجميع  :34: 

بالله عليكم سامحوني بس بجلب على الويه الثاني الحمر 
 :4:  اشوف محد دخل من الصبح يعني الحين بتفهمني انكن ما سرحتن اعيالكن المدارس 
تراه البنتلي موجود  :13 (47):  من دون مكيف بركبن وحده وحده حتى الي في جده بنمر عليها 
واذا ما كفت الغرفتين بحطكن في الدبه قصدي في الصاله 

اليوم كلكن حضور ان شاء الله سمعتني اقول حضور هب غياب .

----------


## um sheikha

انزين ياحلوات << مسرع انجلبتي من شوي الويه الاحمر ولحين ياحلوات 
 :5:  قلبي خضر 

نزلت وصورتلكن الاحواض  :Embarrassment: 
بسم الله نبدى 
اهنيه وهن في سكة الحضانه 


وهنيه وهن في حديقتي 

واليوم بقعد بشوف كيف الترتيب وشو المكسور فيهن مع اني ما اشوف شي مكسور وبنسويلهن 
نيو لوك 

المنطقه المهجوره سابقا تفوح منها ريحتين كل وحده اقوى من الثانيه وتنشم من باب البيت 
اول ريحه ريحة الياسمين بوريحه 
على الارش 


تدخلين شوي تشوفين وتشمين عبق الياسمين المتسلقه على اليدار 


عقب تمشين شوي وتشمين ريحته التينه 
تبارك الرحمن ثامره 





الورده النيليه متسلقه على البونسيانا 


وهنيه بعض الصور من المشتل لمزارع شال عن بعضه لجريل 




الباذنجان ورقت وزهرت والباقي نمو ورقه بطيئ اليوم بشوف شو الموضوع مع لمزارع 


يتبع  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## um sheikha

وهنيه صور مدخل البيت 


انا قاعده تحت الجهنيمه على الكرسي 


وهنيه وانا تحت الجهنيمه على الكرسي ختلكن هاللقطه 



طربوش الملك ذرت عليها البونسيانا واشوفها في تحسن عن قبل 


كل ما اشوف البونساي اقول الله يذكرج بالخير ياام مغاوي مادري ليش اتذكرج  :7: 



حياكن عقب هالدوره في الحديقه تعالن بنتقهوى وياكن 
اقربن  :34: 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ما حطيت اسمي على الصور لانه الفوتوشوب شكله اخترب 
ومحد غير تركوش والله اعلم متعبثه فيه

----------


## أنا و بس

صباح الخير ..... شحالكن ؟ 

ادري من زمان ما دخلت .. بس ترا أنا متابعتنكم خلف الكواليس 

ان شاء الله .. بصور اخر تطورات حديقتي و بعرضهن 

السموحة منكن

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياوردات وينكن راقدات الورد احيده يفتح الصبح ويسكر فليل هههههههههههههههه

اشحالكن واعلومكن ,,,,

ام شيخه حاضرين للطيبين مايهمج بنعطيج الطريقه لكن ماشي زود صور انا لاهيه اعابل المريس واقولهم صور كل خطوه وهم الكل لاهي زين حصلت كمن صوره 
وماشاءالله ع الترتيبات والزراعه كله غاوي يافنانه وحليلهم ضيوفج شكلهم وهم في الحضانه تعبانين لكن ماشاءالله من يو عندج احسبهم بينتعشون اكيد هههههههههههه

وسلامي للجميع

----------


## هانزادا

ياسلام عليج ياروزة التجمع احس فيج ياعرج شامسي ياكعبي والسموحه منج 
انا من زمان ما سويت تنور فالخصف لانه ما عندي مكان فالبيت اما اهلي مسويين تنور كبير ويحطون فيه 3 ولو كنت قربهم كان سويت وياهم 
مكتفيه بالمشاكيك والمقلي واحط شوية تنور فقدر الهريس اختراع بديل 

ام شيخه مكتوب عاليبهه تحب الزراعه بس فعلا شكلهم معتق نترياج تزرعينهم بعد التجديد 
ام علي حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا وذنبا مغفورا 
وخالفتنا العافيه

----------


## متزن روزه

تكملت بعض صور الحديقه 





















هذا الموز ماشاءالله الي يايبينه من صلاله 
والسموحه تراها جوله سريعه تابعه للجوله القبليه ههههههههههههه

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياام منصور اشحالج 
بعد تنور في جدر الهريس اختراعات هل العين هههههههههه وتصدقين مايلحقني لاعرج شامسي ولاكعبي انا قمزيه وريلي ظاهري وهل العين متعودين ع التنور شي لابد منه مانقدر انغيره ويازين اللمه عند الشوي كبار وصغار ولعيال يتخبرون من الصبح متى بتسون التنور ونحنا عاد نتجمع في بيت عمي كلنا والكل يعابل حريم وريايل وناسه الاجواء اتكون الله لاغير علينا ان شاءالله اجمعين

----------


## أم مغاوي

ماشاءالله شو هالحدائق والالوان الحلوه تفتح النفس

الله يجعلها عامره بالالوان دوم ان شاءالله

يعطيكن العافيه


كله بصوب والتنور بصوب اسميني اشتقت له  :Frown: 

اهلي كانو يسونه ومن توفوا شوابنا ودروه

وهل ريلي مالهم خص بالتنور ياغير يتذوقونه خخخخخخخ اذا حد طرش لهم


ام شيخه بخبرج طريقه سهله للتنور
اذا ماعندج حفره ممكن تشترين من سوق الجمعه اناء خاص به بتحصلين اشكال واحجام منها من الفخار ومنها من المعدن

واذا تبين طريقه ارخص
هاتي درام الصبغ الكبير مال النشونال بس ما يكون فيه صبغ الا بشكل بسيط مع غطاته 
وحطيه بمكان في حوش البيت بعيد عن الصغاريه وحطي الدرام في الرمله وما يباله حفر الا على قده
ودوري لج كم حطبه غاف طالعي قطعه اللحم اللى بتشوينها مثلا تبينها للغداء
خليهم يولعون التنور الساعه 6 الصبح وغبشي من الصبح المطبخ 
وطلعى الحمه اللى تبيناها وتبليها بالبهارات اللى عندكم في البيت
بزار وكركم وفلفل وسنوت وجرفه وهيل وملح ومريس 
والمريس هوه سح تمر مع ماي وحطيه على اللحم
وبعد ما تبزرينه حطيه في الالمنيوم وحطي عليه اوراق الشوع ولفيه فيه 
(البهارات تختلف اظن من قبيله لقبيله
تلقين حد يستخدم ورق الموز وحد الشوع وحد انواع ثانيه وحد مايستخدم المريس)
وسيري صوب الدرام وشوفي طاح الحطب واذا الحطب استوى فحم 
نزلي فيه اللحم وعلى طول غطيه باللغطاه وحطي عليه يونيه عليها ماي
عشان البخار ما يطلع برع وحطي على جوانب اليونيه تراب 
ورشي عليه ماء بسيط على البخار ما يطلع ولين الساعه وحدة ونص او ثنتين 
طلعوا اللحم من الدرام وان شاء الله هني وعافيه

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام علي حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا وذنبا مغفورا

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..


 :12 (45): 
أجواء الصباح لحظات رائعه  :36: 
ترا فيها الجمال بشكل مختلف 
تحتاج منك فقط صفاء بال وإبتسامه  :1:  
,, وأذكار تححصنك من كل مكروه  :34: 
صباح يوم الخميس  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي النشيطات 
ما شاء الله عليكن .. هي جذيه يوم اشوفكن داخلات اطمن 

اليوم من نشيت وانا احسني تعباااااااااااانه وجسمي مكسر 
يالله عندي شغل في الحديقه بس ماروم احرك ساكن والمزارع كل يوم واقفلي 
واليوم اعلنت اضراب على كل مسؤوليات 
وقررت اروح ليوا انسدج على هاذيج الرمله البارده وانزع عني الشحنات السلبيه 
واستمتع بالهدوء التام .




> صباح الخير ..... شحالكن ؟ 
> 
> ادري من زمان ما دخلت .. بس ترا أنا متابعتنكم خلف الكواليس 
> 
> ان شاء الله .. بصور اخر تطورات حديقتي و بعرضهن 
> 
> السموحة منكن


هلا عزيزتي يامرحبا الساع نور التجمع .. بخير ربي يعافيج 
حياج الله وبكل متابعينا من خلف الكواليس وهن ما شاء الله كثر
بأنتظارج عزيزتي




> ام شيخه حاضرين للطيبين مايهمج بنعطيج الطريقه لكن ماشي زود صور انا لاهيه اعابل المريس واقولهم صور كل خطوه وهم الكل لاهي زين حصلت كمن صوره 
> وماشاءالله ع الترتيبات والزراعه كله غاوي يافنانه وحليلهم ضيوفج شكلهم وهم في الحضانه تعبانين لكن ماشاءالله من يو عندج احسبهم بينتعشون اكيد هههههههههههه
> 
> وسلامي للجميع


يزاج الله خير ومنكم نستفيد يام عبدالله 
ماعليه حصل خير ملحوقه ان شاء الله الايام والافراح يايه ان شاء الله بتصوريلنا طريقة التحضير بالصور 
صدقتي والله شكله اجلح املح وهن معقوقات في السكه ههههههه ابونا لين اليوم ما يدريبهن 
تعرفين الشي الجديم يبرو جماله بين الحشيش سبحان الله 
عندي جزء من ساق شيره مقصوص ومدقوق فيه ميت مسمار من مخلفات جيراني الي قبل هليه
أضني عمال الصيانه مستخدمينه لدق المسامير عليه 
خذته ويقولي ابونا دومج تلمين الكجره وتيبينها عطيتها لمزارع قلتله افلت فيها بف باف لانها النمل تارسنها 
ومجع المسامير ولين اليوم اتريا احطها مكان في الحديقه كملت سنه .





> ياسلام عليج ياروزة التجمع احس فيج ياعرج شامسي ياكعبي والسموحه منج 
> انا من زمان ما سويت تنور فالخصف لانه ما عندي مكان فالبيت اما اهلي مسويين تنور كبير ويحطون فيه 3 ولو كنت قربهم كان سويت وياهم 
> مكتفيه بالمشاكيك والمقلي واحط شوية تنور فقدر الهريس اختراع بديل 
> 
> ام شيخه مكتوب عاليبهه تحب الزراعه بس فعلا شكلهم معتق نترياج تزرعينهم بعد التجديد 
> ام علي حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا وذنبا مغفورا 
> وخالفتنا العافيه


ما شاء الله عليج يام منصور..والله انج حرمه حامزه على قولة عيايزنا 
مافي شي يعوقج الله يبارجلج ياربي 
ههههههههه لعيون تفضح يام منصور .. ان شاء الله .

لي عوده بأذن الله ..

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير حبيباتي
اليوم بروحى في البيت بس ويايه الشغالات
فقلت يا بنت من كم يوم وانتى شاريه زراعه وصباريات
ودري الكسل ويالله
تنغزت تنغيييز من الشوج ههههههههههه

وصورت كم صورة بس هيازة فيني اوصل الكيمره بالكمبيوتر

بحاول اذا قدرت انزل كم صورة اليوم :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
علومكن طيبه ما شاء الله 
بخبركن عن المشتل اللي انا سويته 
القطاوه رقدن عليه وخربن كل شي الطماط كان كيس كامل وما تمت منه غير وحده العوض ولا القميحه 
اللي بقى الباذنجان وشوية فلفل اما البصل ما قربن صوبه شكلهن ما يحبنه

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا بالحلوات

اممم تفضلن وقولن رايكن :Smile: 

نبدأ بالصبار واستغلالي لاصص العام السابق


وهنا بلكونه اخرى زينتها بأنواع اخرى

----------


## ميثانووبس

هنا حوض جديد سويناه مع التعديلات الاخيره
والبتونيا بادية تكبر :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

نكمل
هنا زاوية جديده للصباريات مع بعض التفنن من ولدي
بس طلع المكان حلو :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

وهنا حركة سويناها في مدخل الحديقه جنب القعدة
وزرعتها بامبو وورد..

بتلاحظون ان الحشيش بعده ما اكتمل عدل لانى زرعته متفرق مب سجاده
ويبغيله شهر ينحش ويصير تمام

وهنا المتسلقه باديه تركب وتبني على الارش


اتمنى الجولة عجبتكم وانتظر تعليقكم ونقدكم
والفواله ما صورتها عاد
السموحة

----------


## أم مغاوي

> نكمل
> هنا زاوية جديده للصباريات مع بعض التفنن من ولدي
> بس طلع المكان حلو


حلوو ماشاءالله الصباريات تحسين حلاتها مع الاحجار




والحوض رائئئع

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كتبت رد طويل وانمسح وزعلت

----------


## ميثانووبس

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
ننتظر الرد يا ام علي ولا تزعلين

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يومكم سعادة بأذن الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

هههههههه وايد طويل الرد عاد :Smile:

----------


## اتعلم

لا ميثا خلاص ما راح اكتب كثير
تعبت وانا اكتب ونمسح صدق زعلت
بغيت اكسر الجهاز

----------


## ميثانووبس

كلام الملوك لا يعاد :Smile:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير أحلى مزارعات
شخباركن
أم شيخة 
أم علي 
أم جاسم
عساكم بخير
سامحوني أنا تراني من التعب و الشغل اللي ما يخلص ما احصل فرصة أكتب لكم فيها 
بس الله يشهد ان كل ما احصل فرصة ادخل و اطمن عليكم و اشوف جديدكم

----------


## اتعلم

> كلام الملوك لا يعاد


كانك تقصدينن الله مير يسلمك تراي عندي احساس انهم ملخبطين بيني وبين ابو متعب الله يطول بعمره

----------


## اتعلم

ورده حبيبتي اخبارنا اخبار خير الحمدلله 

عن نفسي عاذرتك الله يساعدك وين ماتجهتي 

وجزاك الله خير على السؤال عنا

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه .. مسائن مايليق الا بمزارعاتي 
 :12: << ول هب برطم عليه هالفيس  :7: 

وشحالكن وعلومكن 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله هناك صورن جديده يامرحبا يامرحبا 
باجر بكمل تعليقي على الردود القبليه والبعديه  :5: 

توني واصله ولله الحمد من رحلة لسترخاء في ربوع ليوا الجميله 
ولقطتلكن كم صوره تحمفه 

يله خالفتنا العافيه بسير اعشي وارقد 
والنا لقاء بأذن الله باجر 

شدن حيلكن نتلاقى باجر على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

أم علي : هههه ضحكتيني
المهم شاخبارج وشاخبار نورة؟
اشتقنالكم

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  
تصاب أشجار العود بأشد الأمراض 
فتفرز صمغيات هي أرقى أنواع العطر 
وكذلك المؤمن يصاب بأشد الابتلاءات فيقاومها بأرقى أنواع الصبر .

 :12 (45): 
صباح الفل والياسمين  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

ياصباح الورد والريحان والياسمين
شصبحتن اليوم .. أظني اليوم انا مسرحه بناتي وباقي المزارعات 
اليوم اصبحن راقدات .. يمكن  :8: 

نوم العوافي عاد كل وحده تخبرني ليش ماسرحت اعيالها واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 

انزين ولالكن من الله شين 
احمل صورن في جعبتي بس صور للي قلوبهن قويه  :21: 
ولي قلبه مش قوي لاينزل ويشوف الصور 

الماميز الحوامل  :24:  غمضن اعيونكن 













بسم الله نبدأ

----------


## um sheikha

:35: جولتنا هب في الحديقه في ربوع ليوا 
تركيه من اصبحت وهي تصيح ابا لبن بوش ودوني عزبة يدي 
وطبعا البوش يسرحن من غبشه يرعن وبعطنن على الساعه 9 صباحا 
وابونا قالي بنتريا البوش باقي على قدومهن ربع ساعه قالي قلبج قوي واذا لا غمضي عينج 
مالقيت عمري الا وانا على راس النقى والحمدلله اني غمضت عيني واسمع تركيه تضحك ضحكه هستريه وتقوله ابويه ادعس  :6: 


هذا وانا ما نزلت وايد علشان اصورها لاني تعبت ولو وصلت تحت عزاة اني ما برقى النقا وبتم تحت 
وبعد جهدن جهيد ماشي لياقه وصلت فوق كدني لااشفع ولا انفع 
ختلكن هالمنظر الكميل 




جان اكتبلكن هالكلامات على الرمل 


بدت البوش الرجوع للعزبه وانا في ذهول من المنظر 
عادتن النقيان رملتها ناعمه وتغزر الريل فيها لاكن البوش تعرف وين الرمله الشداد وتمشي عليها سبحانك ياربي 



البوش بعد ماشربن الماي اتكاوشن علينا علشان انمسحن 


وطبعا تركيه تصيح تبا حليب وزقرنا الراعي يحلبلها 




تركيه تتريا تشرب من اللبن وشربها ابوها وقالتله لاتعطي امي  :19: 
وعقب حب خشوم طاعت تخليني اشرب 

و
بعدها روحنا البيت استعدادن لصلاة الجمعه 


وصخنا الحليب كله وهذا كوب لاول مزارعه ترد

----------


## اتعلم

صباح الوناسه عليكن 
انا من امس الاولاد دارسين بس بحبة راس مايبغون يدرسون 
ام شيخه الله يستر ماشوف صور

----------


## um sheikha

والعصر ظهرت ادور على النخل والزراعه ونشوف ترتيبات لشتاء ان الله احيانا 
وتم نصب خيمة الشعر بس سامحوني ما صورتها لان العمال يشتغلون صوب الخيمه 
صورتلكن حوض السمج والنخل الي وراه كلها نخل خلاص 


وانا ادور شفت اللوميه ثامره جان اقطع اللومي الي اطوله 


وبس  :16:

----------


## هانزادا

وين الصور ام شيخه 
بنشوف اذا بنتحمل ولا لا ؟

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الوناسه عليكن 
> انا من امس الاولاد دارسين بس بحبة راس مايبغون يدرسون 
> ام شيخه الله يستر ماشوف صور





> وين الصور ام شيخه 
> بنشوف اذا بنتحمل ولا لا ؟



 :18:  الله يستر 
اسويلكن اجواء اكشن انشطكن من الصبح

----------


## اتعلم

انا اول مزارعه ترد لكن للاسف لو تقطعينن نتف ماشربت حليب الا حليب ابو قوس
بيني وبين الطازج عداوه من كنت صغيره 
يحلو البر ورماله 
بعمان مانشوف بر الا بعد ٣٠٠ كيلو

----------


## هانزادا

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن على عطاياه 
ادور الصور وبعد ما رديت اظهرن 
ام شيخه انتي خوافه مثلي انا بشهر العسل ريلي يوديني العرقوب وانا خايفه بس قلتله نزلني ما بسير وياك 
ولين الحين يضحك علي وحماي يضحك ويناقز فالسياره 

تركيه بالعافيه عليج لبن البوش 
باقي التجمع بسكن رقاد 
ام علي علوم زراعتج ؟

----------


## um sheikha

ام علي 
تعالي ليوا وان شاء الله بنخليج تحبين الطازج ما بتصدقين الفرق 
ولبن الخلفات الحديثات الولاده شي خرافي ما بتصدقينه 
ترا احنا بعد ليوا بعيده عن بوظبي قرابة الساعتين الا ربع بس مالنا بد .

ام منصور
الله يعافيج فديتج 
الا خوافه بس بناتي وعيالنا الله يحفظهم ما يخافون
اقولج ما وعيت الا انا منجوسه قالي خذي نفس ونزلي كد شرد النفس 
وحالى من حالج الضحك عليه ابيزه .

باقي كمن صوره  :7:  هالمره بوظبي 











وهاذي اجمل لقطه من تحت الجهنيمه 


بس خلصت .. حد عنده صور ينزل .

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياوردات التجمع اشحالكن 

ام عبادي ماشاءالله ع الترتيب والزراعه الله يباركلج في زراعتج والله يقومج بالسلامه 
ام وليد الحمدلله السلامه وطولتي الغيبه 
ام شيخه ماشاءالله ع الجولات في ربوع عراقيب ليوا ومشكوره ع لبن البوش ياحافظ عليكم وفديت الي تشرب اللبن الله يحفظها ويسلمها ومشكوره ع الجوله في بيت ليوا وبيت بوظبي ماقصرتي الله يباركلج في بيتج وزراعتج واهل بيتج ان شاءالله 

وبقية الوردات اعلومكن

----------


## متزن روزه

واليوم باخذكن جوله في ربوع المزرعه وطله ع مشتل الخضروات فيها 















وهذا بوميد يسويلكن حبتين 


وهذا من الاثار الموجوده في المزرعه











وشوفن البيض وين الديايه بايضه هههههههههههه
والسموحه منكن

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

اشراقتنا لهذا الصباح :12 (55):  
أشترى فقير 3 برتقالات 
قطع الاولى وجدها متعفنه رماها .. :19: 
الثانيه متعفنه رماها .. :3: 
أطفىء النور فقطع الثالثه وأكلها .. :24: 

أحيانا نتجاهل لكي نعيش  :34: 


 :12 (45): 
صباح الورد  :5:

----------


## um sheikha

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن يام عبدالله 
الله يبارجلكم في مزرعتكم ياربي .. ذكرتيني بمزرعتنا في ليوا  :1: 
بس الفرق ان مزرعتنا مستسنه ومزرعتكم بجر الله يبارجلكم فيها ياربي 
قديم قديم 
حي الله بوميد ياراعي الحبتين اكبر حبتين فديته 

يازين البيض سبحانه وين خاشتنه 
ذكرتيني بدياياتي كل وحده راكه في حجرتها اربع مصطفات والديك قاعد يصقع امبينهن 
عجبني هالديج براويكن كيف صالبنهن 
اراوي ابونا اقولها ديج ريال بمعنى الكلمه  :18: 

مشكوووووووووووره يام عبدالله على هالجورله الجميله ولي من احب الجولات على قلبي :12:

----------


## um sheikha

ما شاء الله وين المزارعات 
اشوف زحمه عند باب التجمع الله يزيد ويبارج  :14: 


اليوم تفاجأة بعرض من قبل ادارة حضانة تركيه 
لاني قايله للمدرسه اني بسوي نشاط لليهال بنزرع فيه وبسويلهم برنامج يوم مع الطبيعه 
مع كلاس تركيه او اي كلاس ثاني اذا حبوا اني اسوي نشاط لليهال 
المهم اليوم يقولولي مس تركيه شافت انه عندج حديقه واذا في مجال انه يطلعون اليهال رحله لحديقتج 
 :6:  رحله لحديقتي قويه الصراحه رحله غيرو بدلوا .. حديقتي يسولها رحله حديقتي  :18: 
المهم ابتسمت وقلتلها فكره حلوه وما بادرت بالعرض قبل لاني متوقعه انكم ترفضون الفكره وقلت انا بيكم وبسوي النشاط معاكم 
ولو بتون عندي العمال بيساعدوني بكل شي وفكره حلوه انكن فكرتوا ابها .. 
خبرت ابونا وقالي ليش لا فكره حلوه والمكان مأمن لتركيه من قبل وبيناسب اليهال والمدرسات 

يله همتكن معايه عندي افكار واريد تساعدني علشان نوفر متعه اكثر لليهال .

----------


## ميثانووبس

> حلوو ماشاءالله الصباريات تحسين حلاتها مع الاحجار
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والحوض رائئئع


مرورج الاروع يا ام مغاوي :Smile:

----------


## ريـــــــماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كح كح غبار ريماني ظهرت من الجحر ههههه

منو الحلوة منكن اللي بعدها تذكرني  :17: 

ما عليه ما بلومكن جان نسيتني ههههه

مبرووك حوامل التجمع وربي فرحتلكن من خاطري الله يقومكن بالسلامه ان شاء الله 

وتشوفن ضناكن بصحة وعافيه وععقبال الباجيات وعقبالي انا وياكن ههههه يقولون الريل مضيع بيتنا

ولين الحين ما حصلاه هههههه ما ادري بأي سكه يهوم ككككككك

فديتــكن وحشتني وااااايد

ام علي الا تحجين وما تخبرينا شو يبتيلنا صوغه من مكه 

حج مبرور وسعب مشكور عزيزتي وعقبال ما نزور هالمكان الطاهر ان شاء الله

ام شيخه يا كل الذوق انتي ما شاء الله عالحديقه عروس ما شاء الله الله يزيدها خضار يا رب

فدييت تركوش بالعافيه عليها الحليب ربي يحفظها 

روزة التجمع وميثانوا يعله خضار دايم يا رب

مب جني هذربت وايد هههه اعذروني بس والله واحشيني

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

صباح الورد  :5: 


يامرحبا بريماني 
نور التجمع فديتج .. كيف ننساج ننسى ريم التجمع 
ياختيه انتي في القلب 
تسلمين فديتج اعيونج الحلوه ..انتي عروسنا ان شاء الله 
وهذا الي يهوم في السكيك وما يدل البيت اقلعيه وبيبطي محد بيوزه 
قوليله كمل هوامتك في السكيك يابو السكيك :18: 
احنا الي تولهنا على طلاتج علينا .. قولي امين ان شاء الله تدخلين المره اليايه 
وتعزمينا على العرس هب على الهوام تحملي  :7: .
وحياج الله فديتج اسعدتنا هالزياره القصيره ياريم .

----------


## um sheikha

باقي المزارعات 
حياكن اقربن ترا التجمع تجمعكن ما يبالكن عزومه 
ولا شو تقولن  :20: 

ام مغاوي
مشكوره فديتج ان شاء الله بسوي طريقتج 
في الشوي في القريب العاجل 
وان شاء الله بوصي ختيه توردلي تنور هيه مورد العايله 
وان شاء الله ان الله حيانا بسوي طريقتج وبالصور 

بس هل عمان يسون دوا الشوي بطريقه الي هي يطبخون ماي لصبار بالفلفل الاسود والمثيبه الي مقلايات ومطحونات في البيت 
شو الاختلاف بين طريقتكم وطريقة هل عمان .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
هلا بريماني عروس التجمع 
يالله نترياج كل يوم تصبحين علينا

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباحكم ورد

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير او تصبحن ع خير ههههههههههههه
ريماني مرحبابج الغاليه نورتي التجمع وين ها الغيبه افاااا عليج نحن ماننسى والله يكتبلج ولد الحلال الي يسعدج وين غاطه علومها زراعتج 
ام شيخه حاضرين للطيبين وشفتي مزرعتنا والديايه وين بايضه هههههههههه

والحلوات وينكن خلن عنكن الكسل طلعن عاد باجر الصبح نبغي انشوف التجمع منتعش والكل صاف طابور  :12 (19):

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
وينكن بسكن رقاد 

انا اليوم من الصبح اتمشى فزراعتي لو انه علومها ما تسر بس بنشوف على شو بتلاحق 
ابونا قالي اذا تبين الداماس يكبر بسرعه حطيله سماد كيماوي وحتى شيرج هذا مال الزينه حطيله منه تراج ما بتاكلينه 
قلنا زين بنشوف النتيجه وما خذن يومين الا واحترقن وحده من الورود يايبتنها من عند عمتي طبعا انا كنت زارعتنها فالبيت الجديم 
بس الحمد لله اشوف اليوم انه فيها ورقتين خضر 
اما الداماس نصها حي ونصها ميت لانها مب مزروعه فالارض 
وهذي علوم تجاربنا الزراعيه 
علومكن انتن ؟

----------


## ميثانووبس

نفس سالفتنا
ريلي صب المجذر عوحده من الوردات وحرقها :Frown:

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

صباح الورد  :5: 

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعات 
هههههههههههه ام منصور شو هالعلوم الي نص كم 
الداماس لاتحاتينه كل ما تعطينه ماي كل ما كبر ما يحتاج له شي 
يله الحمدلله العوض والا القطيعه

ام عبادي 
اشبلاهم الريايل مندفعين الا يخلون الزراعه تشب بأي طريقه  :15:

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير

----------


## um sheikha

هلا ام عبدالله صبحج الله بالنور والسرور
اريد اروح المينا ماروووم  :28: 
هالاسبوع كله زيارات كل يوم حق الحجاج والمرابي ولي ياين من العلاج 
وكل يوم افرش العصر واقعد احسني صنم قاعد من التعب انش من غبشه وارد متأخره 

والجو رهيب وغيم وخاطريه اعفد في المينا واغيل في الزراعه  :7: 
البتونيا الي خته ما ينفع براويكن اياه صلوب غادي 
لقيت البلديه يزرعون الي كراتينهن بنيات 
بوافيكن بالصور
شوفن زرعته قبل ما نسير اجازة العيد ولقيت نصه ميت والي شب مثل لصلوب 
طبعا متوقعه هالشي 



وهاذي الصوره اهداء لكن تصوير من كيمرة شيخه

----------


## ريـــــــماني

يسلملي الاهداء وراعية الاهداء  :1: 

واااافديت اللي ما نسوني  :34: 

مثل ما تعرفن كنت اجرب وازرع بس من يا رمضان اهملت كل شي والصيف هالسنه كان حر موت 

الله ياجرنا من عذاب جهنم امين 

وبعد طلعلنا بيت فالاسكان وناويه اخلي الحوي جنه اذا الله راد

المهم امي فديتها ما خلتني ازرع فبيتنا الحالي وبعد هو مب من كبره خصوصا من سوى ولد اخوي 

ملحقه خذ وايد من الحوي الا قطعه صغيره تمييت اباغم ما ابا حد يودها لان لنخله ابوي زارعنها الله 

يرحمه ويغفر له وما بغيت يشلون ذكراه بحاول اشرد ويا واحد من عيال اخواني واسير المشتل واخذلي ورد موسمي

واحط امي امام الامر الواقع شرايكم ههههه اخافني استوي بنت عاقه كككك

بصورلكم ان شاء الله اذا سرت 

واذا ما سرت كفاية اني استمتع بخضار حدايقكم يعلها دوم عامره يا رب 

مستويه ثرثاره ادري ها من قلة المونه ههههه

اتمسيتن بخير كلكن وغدا العافيه ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

غريبه ام شيخه
احسه انا البتونيا شب عندى في مكانات ومكانات مستوى نفس زراعتج
اظنى يحب الماي وايد :Smile: 

ريمانى: منورة فديتج
انا ازرع واشوف الجمال أرضي نفسي
ما عليه من غيري :Smile: 
ازرعي ولا تشاورين الغلا

روزة وهانزادا منورات فديتكن

----------


## um sheikha

ريماني 
لا لا لا يعني احنا هالاسبوع محظوظين 
ولا شو الراي ياجماعة الخير ام عبدالله وام منصور وام عبادي 

دخول مرتين في نفس الاسبوع بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قل اعوذ برب الفلق 
ونستينا ياريم التجمع .. هذربي من اليوم لين الموسم الياي كلنا اذان صاغيه مره ماعليج 
متولهين على سوالفج 
عسى ياربي دومج حياتج جنه خضرا .. 
والله ياريم ينه زراعتيه في الشتاء تغمضني من كثر الحراره مويمه تشوفينها 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر من عقب الحر وفي بداية الموسم ردت الروح فيهن 
ماعليه الامر مايخلى من البتونيا هو هب دايم الا في فترة 
لشتاء ..هي امج الله يخليها لج ياربي من الناس الي تقول حرام ازرع شي واخليه يتغمضون مثل ما احنا بعد نتغمض 
فاجأيها بالبتونيا بس هااااااااااااااااا لاتقوليها شورة ام شيخه بعقها في راس ام عبادي اول من شار عليج 

ام عبادي 
لا فديتج هب علة الماي.. تراني خبرتج المحلي ما ينفع يتم مثل لصلوب تقولين مخلص عليه الموسم 
بعدين يخلطون بذور المحلي مع بذور السعودي تلقين جذيه وجذيه الي فيه تفرعات ومجنزه هذا بذر سعودي 
ولي تلقينها مثل لصلوب ترتفع على فوق وتسوي كمن ورده هذا بذر محلي يغشون تراه ويخلطونهن
خبرت ابونا وقلتله ماينفع بس شو تقولين اصر ازرعه يوم شافه قالي صدقج ماينفع 
وين البتونيا السعودي سفر وقمر عن المحلي .. الا بس خسارة فلوس حسبي الله عليهم يغشونج

ام علي .. 
يانوير ما عليج امر فديتج شوفيلنا الوالده مني ولا منيه
ردي عليها السلام وقوليلها ام شيخه تسلم سلاااااااااااام واجد 
ما يصير ابوي باغين انسلم عليها ونتخبرها موحالها وحال حيانها مو كذاك تقطعنا اهاا احنا اهل وجيران ابوي 
ما كذاك تقطعينا البر هذا ماقبول  :7:

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
شحالكن ربيعاتي
من امس وانا احاول اسجل دخول للمنتدى ولايقبل ولماشفت كلام ام شيخه ناديت نوره عشان تدخل وترد عليكم ولا انا كل يوم اقرى كلامك وبخاطري ارد بس ماقدر المهم انه نوره دخلت لي الرمز وقبل على طول 
وقلة الحيله اني ماعرف انزل الصور هو الي يخليني استحي ارد كثير
وماشاء الله تبارك الله على زرعاتكم الله يديم عليكم

----------


## بس .!

السلام علليكم ،، مشاركه فيها 10 صوووور طارررررررررررت بصييييييييييييح :"""""(

----------


## بس .!

السلام عليكم ،،













وهاذي صوره من القريه الزرقاء بعمان ،،
سبحان الله حجمها ،،



وهاذي الصورره بعد الامطار ،، قوس الرحمن ،،



اخر شي صورررتين من الحج ،،
طواف الوداع ،،



وحمام الحرم ،،



واعذروني علي القطاعه ،، 

وحجم الصور يمكن يكون مخالف كنت مصغرتها بس طاررررت المشاركه :"(

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك و جميع خلقك 
انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..
 ﺳبحآن ﻣن ﺂيقظِ ﭑﻟﻋﯾۅﻥ̴ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟﻣ̵ﻧﭑم 
ۆ ﺳﺑحآن ﻣن أنار هذا ا̄ﻟڳۆنُ ﺑعد ا̄ﻟظلآم ...
ا̄ﻟلھٓمَ ﻧسألڳ يّومآآ ﻣﺑشرُا ۆ ھمّاً رآﺣلاً ۆ قَـﻟﺑﺂ مُطمئناً 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح تشرق به النفوس مطمئنه راجيه رب العالمين الخير في كل امر 
فالصبــاح ..هو الوقت الوحيد الذي يجعل قلوبنا تضج دفئاً ..

هنا.. 
 :13:  إشراقات صباحية  :13: 
تسكب الدفء ب قلوبكن ..

صباح الورد  :5: 

صبحكن الله بالخير مزارعات 
ياحي الله بام علي 
عسااااج سالمه ياربي مشكوره على هالصور الجميله وخص اخر صورتين 
ادعيلنا ان الله يكتبنا من زوار هالمكان ان الله حيانا السنه اليايه .

----------


## um sheikha

خواتي المزارعات 

نظر لازدياد مسؤولياتي في الفتره الاخير قررت اتنحى عن كوني مسؤوله للتجمع 

فا اتمنى من التي تشوف عمرها عندها المقدره في ادارة التجمع 

تتفضل وترشح نفسها وتستلم عني مهام ادارة التجمع 

وان شاء الله بكون مستمره معاكم كوني مزارعه فقط لاغير ولست مسؤوله عن ادارة التجمع 

اخر يوم للترشيح سوف يكون يوم الأربعاء 14/11/2012 بعد اقل من اسبوع من الان 

وسوف يعلن اسم المزارعه المرشحه للاداره بنفس يوم انتهاء فترة الترشيح 

لتستلم مهامها على السنه الهجريه الجديده ان شاء الله 

في حال مافي ماحد اتقدم يستلم مسؤولية التجمع .. 

سوف اتنحى عن اداره التجمع في اخر يوم من فتره الترشيح يوم 14/11/2012

وسيتم رفع الموضوع للاداره 

خلال هالفتره بكون مراقبه فقط لاغير وغير مشاركه الا 
فقط في الرد على استفسارات المزارعات بالنسبه لموضوع الترشيح وبيكون ردي بالون الاحمر 

وحظ موفق للجميع  :34: 
وبداية جديده مع مسؤوله جديده في سنه هجريه جديده 

تمنياتي لكن بأجازة أخر اسبوع سعيده 
أختكن ام شيخه .

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## هانزادا

:12 (98):

----------


## سلرا

مابنلقى مثلج يا ام شيخه وجهودج الجباره الي بذلتيها في القسم يشهد لها الجميع بس للاسف لاحظ المنتدى بكبره ماعاد رواده مثل قبل وين سارن الحريم وين اختفن لا تحطين في خاطرج يا الغاليه وان شاء الله عندي امل يرجع القسم حي مثل قبل بس صدقيني مالنا غنى عنج بس عطيهم وقت

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامزارعات وصبحكن الله بالخير 

ام شيخه ماشينه من اعلان قريته فوق شوه تتنحين لالالالا مستحيل نحنا مالنا غنى عنج بصراحه تنحيج فيه خساره كبيره للجميع  :28: 
لكن اذا هذا قرارج مالنا الااحترامه ولكن نتمنا ان تغيرين رايج 


وينكن ياعضوات تعالن شوفن اعلان ام شيخه 


ام علي ماشاءالله ع الزراعه وتشكرين ع الصور الحلوه يابس

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام شيخه: لا نرى لا نسمع لا نتكلم لا نقرأ

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لي رأي ثاني يمكن البعض ما يفهمه لكن ابقوله والله يعلم بالنيه
اكثرنا بالتجمع ما عطيناه حقه وما نساعد وانا اول وحده غير متعاونه 
مع اني ما اظلم نفسي احب انزل صور بس عجزت اتعلم حتى اذا شفت نوره تعدل بالصور
يجيني يأس بزياده 
عشان كذا متاكده ان ام شيخه تعبت ومن حقها ترتاح اساسا التجمع للوناسه والفائده
بس هي المسكينه صار بالنسبه لها تعب 
واحسن تحط جهدها بالمراقبه وما تزيد المسؤليات عليها كثر الله خيرها ما قصرت
حتى لو كان خساره التجمع بس لفسك عليك حق بيتها مع المراقبه مسؤليه كبيره واهم 
من التجمع واذا فيه احد متقدر اكثر هذا هي تنازلت لها مشكوره وتتقسم المسؤليات والكل
يبدع 
اعتذر ام شيخه اني تلقفت بس والله حاسه فيك وانتي انسانه مخلصه بزياده لدرجة انك تردين على كل وحده منا برد خاص وهذا بحد ذاته تعب 
رايتك بيضاء ام شيخه وما قصرتي 

جزاك الله خير على كل حرف كتبتيه وعلى ما قلتي هذا انتي معنا وين بتروحين بس بتخففين المسؤليه شوي
عذروني يامزارعات قسيت عليكم هذا الي اشوفه لكن ما يمنع انه يمكن عندكن مسؤليات تردكن عن المشاركه

----------


## ميثانووبس

:12 (4):

----------


## سلرا

صدقتى اتعلم نحن كلنا مقصريم والله الشاهد مب عمد لظروف قاهره لكن نحاول خواتى قدر المستطاع مانهدم الصرح الي بنيناه طوبه طوبه بجهود الجميع واولهم ام شيخه حاولو تخصصون لو كل وحده ربع ساعه او حتى 10 دقايق للقسم وتنويع المواضيع المفيده عشان يرجع نشيط قسمنا مثل قبل ومفيد

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
صباح الخير والتفائل والعمل
وينكن شكلكن فعلا تبن التجمع يغلق
طيب شاركوا بأي شئ مب لازم صور
فوائد زراعيه او اي شي يخص الزراعه
الله العالم ان ام شيخه جاده في كلامها اشوف 
اليوم ما دخلت التجمع والله خساره يغلق التجمع
تكفون بطلبكم بالمعروف الي تعرف تمسك التجمع ولها قدره
تمسكه حرام تعب سنين يروح او حتى لو تعرفون احد من خارج التجمع 
مادري عن صلحيات ام شيخه هي تقدر تغلقه مؤقت وبعدين تفتحه مره ثانيه
اواذا ينفع كلنا نصير مسؤلين واذا شفنا مخالفه نخبرها وتسوي المطلوب
الي اعرفه انها تقول الي بتمسكه 

بساعدها بلي تحتاجه او يصعب عليها

بالنسبه لي ما اعرف اي شي يعني بصير عاله عليها وتعبها زياده

اما نوره لها تجربه في الاشراف بس مره دراستها صعبه تدرس هندسه

وصعبه موت و

----------


## اتعلم

بكمل لكم 

ومن وظائف نوره تدريس اخوانها من صف ثالث ثانوي الى ثاني ابتدائي رياضيات ونجليزي

وانا وابوها اي شي ما نعرفه نطلب تسويه حتى لو مسمار هي الكبيره والحمل كله عليها

بس بطلب منها واشوف

لكن الرجاء بالله ثم بكن يا احلى مزارعات معروف عن الاماراتيات انهن فزاعات 

ام شيخه مره ثانيه اعتذر عن القافه بس خساره تعب سنين يروح بكل بساطه 

وهوفيه كثير ماكن ماشاء الله تبارك الله عندهن خبره متميزه بالزراعه وشخصياتكن

قويه يعني بكل بساطه تديرن التجمع وبتساعدن خويتكن وكل شي باجره عند رب العالمين

ترى الزراعه امربها وحبب لها ديننا وحبيبنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم

----------


## اتعلم

ميثا ليه الزعل
العين عليك ماشاء الله متميزه بالتجمع
امسكيه وخوذي اجرنا

سلر حبيبتي مشكوره ما تقصرين دايما تفيديننا

الي ما تقدر الله وخلقه عاذرينها

----------


## اتعلم

عيني عليك بارده يا تجمعنا ليه
منهونظرك بعينه من الي حسدنا
قومن خوياتي انفضن اغبار العجز
قومن ترى الندم ما ينفع بعد الفواتي
اذا دخلت ادور اشراقات ام شيخه
ماينفعن بعدين عجزي ونومي

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساكم فل يا حبايب
اصلا ام شيخه ما تصبر عنا
تتغلى علينا بس :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
ام شيخه وين المدخن ؟
دخني بالشبه واللبان والخطف والحبه السودا 

عشان يرد التجمع مثل الاول 
ام علي بناتنا الله يعينهن على جامعاتهن وين نشغلهن زياده ؟

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباحكم قشطه
تونى يايه من الحديقه وسقيت شوي
بس البطه ما ترو تمشي وايد تعرفون الحوامل

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح النشاط والتفائل
اهلاً بالحلوين النشيطين 
ام شيخه تصبيحه لوجه الله اشتقنا وربك بيعدلها بحوله وقوته

----------


## اتعلم

قلت لنوره قدام ابوها تكفين امسكي التجمع قال تنكتين انتي كل يوم اشحاذه انتي وياه عشان
الصور وتبينه تمسك التجمع كله بعدها انطميت حفظا لماء وجهي الي انسكب

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الامل والتفائل والتوكل ع الله 
صبحكن الله بالخير يامبدعات الزراعه اشحالكن 
ام علي كلنا امل ان التجمع يتم مفتوح ع طول وانتمنا وحده من الاخوات ترشح عمرها ولكن كلنا امل ان شاءالله بعوده الغاليه ام شيخه عن قرارها اذا ظروفها تسمح

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام شيخه التجمع ما يهمج نحن برناقب المخالفات فيه وبنبلغ الاداره
المهم اتمين ويانا :Smile:

----------


## اتعلم

اكتشفت شئ مشترك بيننا انا وميثانو
تسجيلنا بالمنتدى انا بعدك باليوم وبعدك بالسنه وبنفس الشهر
من الملل جلست اشوف تاريخ تسجيل العضوات

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 

صباح الخير والفلاح

ابشركم اتكلت على الله وزرعت بقدونس وخس وكسبره 

بس كل نوع ما يجي ١٥سم لان المكان صغير والزراعه منحشره

وبشركم طلع بس صغير مره اذا كانت نوره اليوم ما عليها مذاكره 

بخليها تنزل صور

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
ام علي انا زرعت كزبره بس بطيئه فالنمو مب عايبتني السنه 
وينكن حريم شدن حيلكن ؟

----------


## دفتر قديم

السلام عليكم 

كيف الاحوال اعرفكم بنفسي انا وحده ما اعتبر نفسي ضيفه لاني اعرفكم نفر نفر  :7:  وادخل التجمع بشكل يومي بس كسوله اشارك بس ادخل اتابع واطلع  :23: 
احب الزراعه واموت عليها كل شي ايطيح بأيدي ازرعه اللي ينجح ينجح واللي يتوكل ازع غيره بس يوم شفت أزمه في التجمع قلت اساعد  :1: 


هذي بعض الصور من حديقتي  :1: 






url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url]



[url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url

----------


## أنا و بس

انا ما عندي تطورات كثيرة في حديقتي بس هذه اخر المستجدات

----------


## اتعلم

حبيباتي دفتر قديم 
وانا وبس

ماشاء الله تبارك الله على زراعتكم مره حلوه وتفتح النفس الله يبارك لكم فيها

جزاكم الله خير اخذتوا اجرنا صابنا ملل ومللنا ام شيخه لين تعبت 

يارب يسعد ايامكم كلها مثل ما اسعدتونا 

ويفرحكم بزراعتكم ويبارك لكم ببيوتكم

----------


## ميثانووبس

يا سلام
منوه هالحلوين اللي طلوا علينا؟
تبارك الله 
ونبغي صور زياده
جاد ام شيخه ترضى

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير يامبدعات الزراعه اشحالكن 
ام شيخه انا اليوم حطيت اغنية محمد عبدو الاماكن كلها مشتاقه لك وهذي اهداء حقج وانا اقولج التجمع كله مشتاق لج حتى الحدايق والطيور 

مرحبا بالمبدعات اليداد نورتن التجمع دفتر قديم وايد عيبني اسمج وانابس مرحبابج في التجمع والله يبارك في زراعتكن وانتمنا الاستمرار معانا ان شاء الله 


واحلى مساء ع الي دخل التجمع والي بيدخل والي خلف الكواليس ههههههههههههههه

ام شيخه لين الحين محد رشح عمره ع امل انج تغيرين راييج

----------


## ميثانووبس

منوه موجود؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بدخل لدون مقدمات 
اولا مبروك عليج الاشراف ام شيخه انت كنت ام القسم قبل لا لتكونين مشرفه 
اسمحيلي بكون صريحه وبتكلم بدون لف ولا دوران 
من اول مسؤوليات الاشراف البحث عن العضوات المتميزات وامواضيع المتميزه وتشجيعها 
والتجمع هو شريان القسم ومن اكثر المواضيع فعاليه وتفاعل من الجميع 
واكبر خطا انج تتركيه 
نعم زادت المسؤوليه نظمي وقتج والكل عاذرنج وانت عمرج ما قصرتي واكيد الكل بيقدر ظروفج 
السموحه منكم

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 

انا بنت هانزادا 

اليوم بنزل الكم
لان امي مشغوله 
وان شاء لله بتكون متواجده الصبح 
هذيل آخر صور لزراعتنا و لـ سوق الجمعه 

اول صوره صورة الطماط الي اشترته امي من مشتل البوادي 


هذا طماط البيت 


هذا النعناع 


 :12 (42): وهذا مشتل الومي (ليمون ) طبعا انا زارعتنه 


وهذا فلفل من الموسم الماضي 


وهذا الباذنجان 


هذا انتاج الباذنجان 


وهذيل صورتين من مشتل سوق اليمعه 





وخلاص 
تصبحوا على خير 

لحظه ملاحظه مهمه 
اي زراعه حلوه عرفوا اني انا الي زارعتنها

 :8:  :8:

----------


## xouaexo

هلا وغلا 
انت مخالفه كيف تدخلين من اكاونت امج 
الازم اتسجلين ياسمج 
مبين انج زارعه كل شي لان كل الزراعه تبارك الله حلوه 
طلب اخير نزلي صور لابتوبي عشان ايحسون كيف اعاني مشان 
اكتب ها الاسطر الصور عند امج 
استوى انيعاج في صبعي 
اشوفكم بعد شهر لما يرد صبعي طبيعي

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
مشكوره ام شيخه صغرتي الصوره اصلا كلهن فالبداية كانن كبار وتمت وحدة فالاخير 

عالعموم بزيد على كلام ميثا اني من كمن يوم اتمشى انا وبو الشباب كل مرة مشتل 
المره الاولى سرنا سوق الجمعة طبعا عندي صور وايد محمد كان وياي وصور المشاتل والبتونيا والجوري والنخل والرمان 
وهذاك اليوم ماخذت ولا شتله  :12 (29):  اتمشى واطالع بس 

وعقب اسبوع سرنا مشتل البوادي حسيت انه مرتب اكثر رغم انه اصغر بوايد من سوق الجمعه وخذت جوري وشيري طميتو 
والبارحه زرعتهم وانا مسوية مشتل الليمون فالبيت طبعا العيال هم اللي زرعوه بامانه لو تلاحظون فيه همباه فالنص 
وسلامتكم

----------


## ميثانووبس

هانزادا: الله يبارك لج
سوال:كيف اقدر اكاثر الليمون واشتل منه؟؟

----------


## هانزادا

حبيبتي طريقته وايد سهله 
اللي تشوفينه عندي زرعناه مره وحدة 
عقب ما سويت الخل طبعا كان لومي الدار من عمان 
فرينا الحب وتمينا نسقيه وشوفي كيف صار 
والحين نشتل منه وحده وحده ونزرعه وين ما نبا

----------


## ميثانووبس

سبحان الله
يعنى بذر
ما توقعت تصدقين
الله يبارك لج فيه وفي عيالج

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام جاسم
سلامة صبعج هههه

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
يومكم عسل
المنتدى رافضني كل يوم يطلع عذر لرفض
ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك هانزادا وعلى بنتك ربي يخليها وخوانها لك 
وزراعتك تبارك الرحمن حلوه 
اسعدتينا الله يسعدك ويسعد الغاليه بنتك

بسالكم انا اذا جيت الامارات اجي العين بس عشان ولدي
جديد على السواقه 
فابغى تقولون لي على المحلات والمشاتل غير البوادي 
الي تدلني ربي يوفقها بالدنيا والاخره

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاه 

من اليوم اعتبر عضوه مثلي مثلكن واسفه اني اتخذت قرار انا اشوفه من وجهة نظري مناسب لي 
بالنسبه للمهام الاداريه تختلف من منتدى لمنتدى بنسب ومعاير معينه تتناسب مع كل منتدى.. 
لكن هناك جهة في المنتدى مشكوره توجهه المشرفات وانا واحده منهم لما له صالح الاقسام والمنتدى اجمع 
لذلك شاكره لبعض العضوات النصيحه الطيبه .

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بنور والسرور ياجميلات التجمع 
شحالكن عساكن بخير .. تولهت عليكن 
دفتر قديم وانا وبس حياكن الله فرحتنا بهالزياره والصور عزيزاتي 
ام منصور مشكوره على الصور وما شاء الله عليج فكرة مشتل الومي لج الاسبقيه فيها 
تم اللومي في خاطري جان بيكون اليه نصيب في شتله ها شو قلتي بطرشلج مقابلها اعنبه وتينه شو قلتي  :7: 
ومشكوره لبنتج الي ما عرفتنا باسمها حبيبتي تسلمين فدتيج الله يبارج فيج ويخليج لوالديج ياربي 

هالفتره قعدت قعده في الحديقه اشتغلنا ونظفنا ورتبنا امورها كلها وكل يوم فارشه وحاطه اقهوتيه وفوالتيه 
وماشاء الله من عقب صلاة العصر امايه وخواتي يتوافدن عليه ولعيال والجو بارد الحمدلله صورتلكن كمن صوره بنزلها بعد ما ارجع لانه عندي مشاوير 
ولان اليوم ومثل ما تعرفن اليوم الاربعاء الي بنكهة الخميس بنتوكل على ليوا 
فاان قدرت بنزل وان ما قدرت سامحوني ابأجلها ن الله احيانا لين يوم الاحد بنزلكن الصور 
يله خالفتنا العافيه  :12: .

وكل عام وانتن بخير بمناسبة السنه الهجريه الجديده 
واجازه سعيده للجميع .

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن وشوه اعلومكن ,,,,,,

ام شيخه نورتي التجمع وصدقج الجو ماشاءالله وايد غاوي واحلى يلسه في الحوي بين الورد والزراعه والله يجمعكم ع خير انتي واهلج دوم انشاءالله ورحله موفقه في ربوع ليوا
ام علي حاضرين متى بتين العين بنخبرج عن المشاتل مايهمج 
ام منصور الله يباركلج في زراعتج وتسلم بنتج ع الصور الغاويه والله يخليهم لج 
ام عبادي اعلومج 
ام جاسم سلامته صبعج ياحليله اقولج صبعج يباله لاب توب يديد عشان يصح 

وكل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة السنه الهجريه واجازه سعيده للجميع ان شاءالله

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباحكم عسل
ام شيخه: النصيحه ما تضر الغلا واللي يحبك ينصحك واللي ما يحبك يرمس وراك :Smile: 

انتى البوس مهما قلتى وسويتي
والتجمع عيونا عليه واي شيء فيه بنبلغج ان شاء الله يا ست المديره  :Smile: 


اخباركن وحده وحده..
امس عذبت عبادي ويايه فديته وقمت زرعت الاصص بالورد ونبات السجاده وخذت ليلي ما رمت اصبر
وبنكمل اليوم ان شاء الله 
والاجازة حلوة يوم نشغلها بالمفيد :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
هلا ام شيخه الله لا يحرمنا من هالطله ونتريا الصور ولهنا على بيتج 
والليمون فالج طيب بس لازم نسير لين بوظبي عشان خاطرج اشتقنا لدار الظبي يا ويلي عليها من كمن يوم كان عرس هناك بس نفذنا اوامر الدكتوره 
ام علي يامرحبابج فدار الزين

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احلى مساء زاد نور التجمع ام شيخه 
اخبارك واخبار الاهل والبنات وابوهم
والله فرحتينا لك فقده 
حبيباتي الله يجزاكم خير متزن وهانزادا بس مب هذا قصدي
ابغاكم تدلوني قبل يعني اذا رحت اصير عارفه وش المحلات والمشاتل
واذا فيه اسواق مؤقته مثل الايرانيين حق المينا وسلامتكم

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كيف الحال والاحوال 
وين الحلوات اليوم

----------


## أم مغاوي

> السلام عليكم 
> يومكم عسل
> المنتدى رافضني كل يوم يطلع عذر لرفض
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك هانزادا وعلى بنتك ربي يخليها وخوانها لك 
> وزراعتك تبارك الرحمن حلوه 
> اسعدتينا الله يسعدك ويسعد الغاليه بنتك
> 
> بسالكم انا اذا جيت الامارات اجي العين بس عشان ولدي
> جديد على السواقه 
> ...


اختي اغلب المشاتل متركزه في بوادي اللي يعتبر المشاتل الرئيسه بمنطقة العين

لكن في مشاتل اخرى متوزعه بمدينة العين

مثلا مشتل واحد في المعترض 

ومشاتل متوزعه بمنطقة هيلي

عند منفذ هيلي في مركز تجاري جديد ينبني اظن اسمه الواحه مول مش متاكده من الاسم

المهم خلفه في حوالي اربع مشاتل 

وفي مشتلين عند منطقة خليف من الخلف وين الحدود 

ويقال ان في مشتل للبلديه ايضا موجود بمنطقة هيلي بس وين مكانه بالضبط ماعرف

وفي مشتل اخر موجود بمنطقة هيلي تقريبا خلف مدرسه ام الامارات ربما المنطقه اسمها المصباح

مممممممم من راايي افضل مشتل بوادي لان يحتوي على مجموعه كبيره وبمكان واحد

----------


## اتعلم

الله يجزاك خير ام مغاوي ويوفقك بالدنيا والاخره ما قصرتي
باقي الاخوات هل من مزيد 
فيدونا الله يجزاكم خير

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا بعيد عن العين يا ام علي
اشرايج توصلين سوق الجمعه؟

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير
كيفكم وكيف زراعتكم
ميثا مشكلتي ما ادل شي وولدي تو بادي يسوق عشان كذا نروح العين

----------


## هانزادا

> اختي اغلب المشاتل متركزه في بوادي اللي يعتبر المشاتل الرئيسه بمنطقة العين
> 
> لكن في مشاتل اخرى متوزعه بمدينة العين
> 
> مثلا مشتل واحد في المعترض 
> 
> ومشاتل متوزعه بمنطقة هيلي
> 
> عند منفذ هيلي في مركز تجاري جديد ينبني اظن اسمه الواحه مول مش متاكده من الاسم
> ...


مثل ما قالت الاخت المشاتل فالعين متركزة فالبوادي وفيه كمن مشتل منيه ومناك بس اللي مب ساكن فالعين ما بيعرف مكانهن بالضبط 
مشتل المصباح يختي بعد دوار حديقة الاثار وهو تقريبا مقابل مكتبة دار الهجره فمزرعه المران الكل يعرفها حتى لو بتسالين هندي 
وصباحكم عسل

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مساء الخير والهناء
جزاك الله خير هنزادا

----------


## ميثانووبس

يوم واحد ما بيكفيج ام علي :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتن بخير يا مزارعات عسى هالسنه اليديده تكون خير وبركه على الجميع

علومي وايده خلال الفتره الي طافت وبتيكن بالصور
بدايه يتني هديه وتوصيه اليه انا خاصه  :13 (41):  الي بتعرفها 




هاذي الشتله من تينتيه وسبحان الله من نصيب ختنا العزيزه اذا بتذكرنها hmms


هاذي الحلوه هي طربوشة الملك البيضا يتها فتره ماتت المهم بحثت تحتها لقيتها حيه 
بعد فتره طلعت الورق فرحتبها لانها ما شاء الله عليها مقاومه 




سيرت على ايس ولقيت بنت القنصل وخت اربع شتلات وهالاحجار للممر الحديقه خت هالاربع حبات يعني اشوف يناسبن ولا مايناسبن المهم اني حطيتهن بهالشكل اتريا ابونا يرد واخذ رايه هاذيلا احلى او المربعات او لمدوارات ومصورتله كمن شكل 



وماوعيت اليوم الثاني الا وهن مثبتات في الحشيش  :24:  لمزارع عندي متحمس حق الي ايبه 
استغفرت ومارمست شو بقول بعد .. ومشيتها وخبرت ابونا وشافهن تم يضحك وقال والله انه حلو وخواتي يوم ادخلن شافن الشكل عجبهن حتى تركيه عجبها تقولي امي هذا حلو صوريه .. حلو حلو وخذنا بشور اصغر القوم وصورناه 



وطبعا مستفقده بنت القنصل ما اشوفها في الحديقه وبعد مارجعت من ليوا اكتشفت انه اليوم الي قص في الحشيش وثبت حجر الممر انه زرع بنت القنصل في هالحوض من دون ما يشاور وغير جذيه حطهن في الشمس وذبلن ورد حطهن في الظله لين رد حالهن بس راح لونهن مثل ما تشوفن وداسنهن عني وخبر ابونا بالي صار عاد ابونا طاح فيه شويه وخبره انه ما تحرك ساكن في الحديقه الا ما تشاور المدام وانه انا ما اتكلم لاني محترمه كبر سنه بس مش كل مره تسلم الجره 



وهاي علومي لليوم وحياكن الله تعالن نتفاول خنفروش 


 :12:

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير يامبدعات اشحالكن وشوه اعلومكن الزراعيه 

ام شيخه وانتي بخير وبصحه وسلامه انشاءالله 
ام علي متى بتين العين قربي صوبنا وبنوديج المشاتل ويامرحبابج في العين بين اهلج وناسج 

اعلومي الزراعيه خت كمن ورده من مشتل سوق اليمعه للاسف بس كمن ورده لانه ماشي مكان في السيارات ماشاءالله 

وتحيه من العين دار الزين مع نسمات الجو البارد للجميع

----------


## um sheikha

> صبحكن الله بالخير يامبدعات اشحالكن وشوه اعلومكن الزراعيه 
> 
> ام شيخه وانتي بخير وبصحه وسلامه انشاءالله 
> ام علي متى بتين العين قربي صوبنا وبنوديج المشاتل ويامرحبابج في العين بين اهلج وناسج 
> 
> اعلومي الزراعيه خت كمن ورده من مشتل سوق اليمعه للاسف بس كمن ورده لانه ماشي مكان في السيارات ماشاءالله 
> 
> وتحيه من العين دار الزين مع نسمات الجو البارد للجميع


هلا ام عبدالله 
ما شاء الله هليه بعد كانوا هناك في الاجازه 
ههههههه حاسه بأحساسج اطبين سوق اليمعه ما تاخذين الا كمن حبه تيج حاله نفسيه 
وفديت هل العين كلهوا كلهوا هل العين غازين التجمع شكلنا بنرفع شعار الزعيم  :15:

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
ما شاء الله ام شيخه نشيطه الممر صار حلو تحت الارش 
والصوره الاولى هاي ميرامية او مرمريه 
كانت عندي فالبيت الجديم بس ماتت محد اعتنى فيها

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبادي 
علومج هالتوقيع الي حاطتنه يخوف  :6:

----------


## هانزادا

بسم الله وين راح الرد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير 
> ما شاء الله ام شيخه نشيطه الممر صار حلو تحت الارش 
> والصوره الاولى هاي ميرامية او مرمريه 
> كانت عندي فالبيت الجديم بس ماتت محد اعتنى فيها


هلاااااا ام منصور صباح الورد الرد موجود 
عيونج الحلوه فديتج .. لا هب مرميه هذا زعتر 
وين يبيعون شتل مراميه ام منصور ماختنها من المشتل

لي عوده بأذن الله العصر خالفتنا العافيه

----------


## أم مغاوي

> السلااااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كل عام وانتن بخير يا مزارعات عسى هالسنه اليديده تكون خير وبركه على الجميع
> 
> علومي وايده خلال الفتره الي طافت وبتيكن بالصور
> بدايه يتني هديه وتوصيه اليه انا خاصه  الي بتعرفها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عليكم السلام والرحمه

ماشااءالله على الحديقه الحلوه

الاستبس حلووين نحن بعد حاطيين افضل الشكل المستطيل اللي حاطتنه عن الدائري

بس قصوا العشب اللي تحته ع قياس الحجر عن يموت

يوم اطالع ورودكن قلبي يعورني احس بحسدكن لا ارادي استغفر الله

مادري زهوري الموسميه ليش ماتنبت البوتونيا نفس ماهي من زرعتها باخر تسعه او اول 10

ماكبرت واغلبهن ماتن وفي زهور ثانيه انخطف لونهن وقامت الاوراق تتيبس والكوليس نفس الحجم وغيره  :28:

----------


## ميثانووبس

اظن من الشتله نفسها ام مغاوى
من منا
انا في مكانات البتونيا فل الفل
ومكانات ذبلان هب طايع ينمو :Frown:

----------


## ميثانووبس

أم شيخه: انا حبيت بنت القنصل ومن العام وانا اقوله باخذها
وهوه يقولي راعي المشتل قالي انها مال الاجانب المسيحيين :Frown: 

اللحينه شوه خص الورد في الديانه خخخخ

----------


## هانزادا

غريبه يشبه الميرامية 
ام شيخه انا حصلته فسوق الجمعة بس هذاك اليوم ما خذت ولا شي 
ويوم سرت البوادي ما لقيت الميرميه عند عميلي حصلت الزعتر بس 
ام مغاوي كيف الحال ؟ يختي الزهور الموسميه تراها تحب السماد وتحب الظل يعني مره شمس ومره ظل

----------


## um sheikha

ام مغاوي : عيونج الحلوه فديتج .. يوم في حديقه وحجر وحركات ليش باخله علينا كمن صوره 
بالنسبه للشتل مثل ما قالتلج ام عبادي من الشتله هب منج انا عندي نفس الشي

ام عبادي :ههههههههه اشعليج منهم انتي ما بغيتي تسمعين الا منهم 
هااا ولا يمكن يقصد والله اعلم انها تعيش في لشتاء والاجانب يحبونها تذكرهم ببلادهم بعد الظليمه شينه

ام منصور : زين يوم في المشاتل ما كد شفت عندنا قولي عاد يوم بتطرين لاتطرين مشتل المينا
والله ياختيه هب حية الشمس والسماد دام دخل الموسم كله يشب بس شتلهم هالسنه مره ما تنفع الله المستعان .

----------


## اتعلم

حلو اليوم كل الحلوين موجودين
مشكوره روزه بس اذا جيت اصير حوسه اخذ اغراض وارد جزاك الله خير وصل حبيبتي كني زايرتك 
ام شيخه متولهين على حديقتك والمزارع مره ذوقه حلو الحمدلله ماخرب شئ ولو ان اللقافه مب زينه لكن هو اجتهد سامحيه عشاني
والباقين اسعدتونا بردودكم 



هاذي زراعتة عبدالرحمن ولدي ابي احببهم لزراعه غصب

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الورد على الوردات 

هلا ام علي 
فديتج تولهت عليج العافيه .. اي ذوق فديتها تركيه راعية الذوق 
تحيدين هالحوض دومه محطوط في الزاويه ودومي اقوله لاتزرع فيه عندي له فكره كونه شكله مميز 
وهذاك اليوم تركيه معايه في الحديقه وقامت تحط بنت القنصل في هالحوض وتقولي امي شفتي اقولها وايد حلو فكره ياتركيه نزرع فيه انا اكلم تركيه قام هو من اللقافه وزرع طيب انا ما خبرتك تزرع اكلم بنتي ..
يختي عود وماروم اكلمه هو بس يساعدني يعني ايدي الي تشتغل وهو شغول ما اظلمه بس اكره فيه التصرفات الي من هالنوع يبا يترس الاحواض ويزرعهن لو شفتي الاحواض مزرعنهن طيب عندك اكواب للزراعه وللشتل شولك تزرع في الاحواض ما اتكلم بس يوم اقوله شل هالشتله بزرع هالشي يقولي انا زارع هالشي اقوله ما شي اكواب للشتل يقولي فيه اقوله ليش تزرع في هالاحواض معظم الامور اخلي له الحريه في التصرف بس عاد زودها .. وابونا قاله هاذي حديقتها انا ريلها ما ازرع الا ما اخذ شورها وانته هنيه تساعدها بتزرع ازرع عندك اكواب وهي مخبرتنك والشتل ما تنزرع في احواض .

فديت الريال الي يزرع .. صدقيني اول ما يزرع مابيعرف شو مسوي يوم بتكبر الشتله بيفرح انه انجز 
الله يبارجلج فيه وفي خوانه يام علي .
في القريب بنزل موضوع عجبني وبطبقه حق تركيه وشيخه وولد ختيه حمد وولد ختيه سعيد وبنت ختيه لاحا 
شي حلو وبيفرحون به خص بعد ما تكبر لبذور ..شكلي بندم على اني فكرة في هالموضوع  :15: 

بكملكن الصور اليوم دقائق وراجعه

----------


## um sheikha

انزين يامزارعات 
طبعا كانت لي زياره ثانيه لايس مره ثانيه وكانت في فكره كنت حابه اطبقها 
وموادها مش موجوده بس بدت تتوفر المواد في ايس بالصدفه شفتها هذاك اليوم ويبالهاا اسبوع او عشر تيام لين تكتمل موادها 
هذا الي خته من ايس هذاك اليوم 



حجر لمدخل الحديقه على شكل مربع 


وهنيه بعد ما تركب 


وهذا لفكرتيه الي خبرتكن عنها 


بعد كانت لي زياره للمينا وختلكن كمن صوره 
الجهنميه ام اربع الوان 


بوكسس قياس كورة القدم 


هالجهنيمه القزمه الي ما حبيتها ابدن 


وهذا الي خذته 


جوري سعودي جان تذكرني ريحتها بهل السعوديه الغالين علينا 


الجهنميه من اربع الوان خت اربع

----------


## um sheikha

المشتل عندي 












بس هذا كل شي لليوم  :16:

----------


## ميثانووبس

حلو ربي يباركلج
ام شيخه :شوه هالشتلات اللي بالكراتين؟

والجهنمى ام اربع الوان موجودات عندنا بكثره وسالت عن وحده قالي بالفين وخمسيه طولي
بس طاعته بنظره وقلت ذهب تتحسبها
على كم عطوج الجهنمي عشان ما يقصون عليه؟

اما الجهنمى القزمي ابونا تخبل عليه وزرع يمكن 20 شتله كسياج
والله يستر

----------


## أم مغاوي

> اظن من الشتله نفسها ام مغاوى
> من منا
> انا في مكانات البتونيا فل الفل
> ومكانات ذبلان هب طايع ينمو





> ام مغاوي كيف الحال ؟ يختي الزهور الموسميه تراها تحب السماد وتحب الظل يعني مره شمس ومره ظل


ميثانووبس ياحيج ع الاقل امبين عندج وكبران مب انا موول ماكبر وانا عاد عشقي البتونيا  :Frown: 

هلا هانزادا ياختي من شهر تسعه للحين مرتين سمدتهم  :28:  عاد الشمس والظل مب بايدنا

بس السماد نفع مع الجهنميه وردت

بما اني ادرس شفت في الكليه زارعين بتونيا 

عقب مانحن زرعنا تقريبا بـ اخر شهر 10 والحين نحن بشهر 11 وماشاءالله واضح انهم كبرو 

 :28:  ولا وحده ماتت 




> حلو اليوم كل الحلوين موجودين
> مشكوره روزه بس اذا جيت اصير حوسه اخذ اغراض وارد جزاك الله خير وصل حبيبتي كني زايرتك 
> ام شيخه متولهين على حديقتك والمزارع مره ذوقه حلو الحمدلله ماخرب شئ ولو ان اللقافه مب زينه لكن هو اجتهد سامحيه عشاني
> والباقين اسعدتونا بردودكم 
> 
> 
> 
> هاذي زراعتة عبدالرحمن ولدي ابي احببهم لزراعه غصب


شجعي عيالج احسن من الحين

عن يستون مثلي موول ماحب الزرع اللي مافيه ورد والخضروات والفواكه عادي اجلعنهن بالدس

----------


## أم مغاوي

> انزين يامزارعات 
> طبعا كانت لي زياره ثانيه لايس مره ثانيه وكانت في فكره كنت حابه اطبقها 
> وموادها مش موجوده بس بدت تتوفر المواد في ايس بالصدفه شفتها هذاك اليوم ويبالهاا اسبوع او عشر تيام لين تكتمل موادها 
> هذا الي خته من ايس هذاك اليوم 
> 
> 
> 
> حجر لمدخل الحديقه على شكل مربع 
> 
> ...



هالاستبس فكرته احلى عن المستطيل حلو التنويع هنا شكل والصوب الثاني شكله

الجهنميات الوانهن حلوه جميلات شفت وحده كبيره بالعمر صوب الشمال خبلتبي بس يبالها بيكب اب 

ان شاءالله باخذ لي من هالنوع ان ماحصلت في العين بزور المينا ولا الشمال 

البتنجانه حاجه تنايه عاوزين بتنجان مألي مع المجبوس  :24: 

يعطيكن العافيه

----------


## اتعلم

صدقتن خوياتي عبدالرحمن يوم شاف الزرع ظهر يقولي صدقتك يمه شعور غير اذا الواحد زرع بيده

مادري شفيه جهازي ما ظهر ولا صوره من صورك ام شيخه لكن متاكده انهم حلوين ماشاء الله عليك ذوق في الزراعه تبارك الرحمن ما فيه منه

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ,,,,,,

ام شيخه ماشاءالله تبارك الله ياحلات المشتريات والترتيبات الله يباركلج في بيتج وزراعتج 
ام علي الله يسلمج الغاليه وترانا حاضرين ان بغيتي شي كلميني وبتخبرج البي بي انتي ودرتيه ماتستخدمينه جنج 

ام عبادي ام منصور ام مغاوي احلى تحيه اقول ترانا لين الحين 3 من العين يعني العيناويات غالبات هههههههههههههههه في التجمع هاه ام شيخه شوه الراي

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور والجو الملغوم بالسحب 

الصراحه الجو اليوم مال حبني واحبك يعني لو في ناس متزاعله وتلاقوا اليوم 
بيطيح الحطب  :16: 

وانا عاد احب نفسي سرحت لبنيات وفرشت برا والجو جونان غيم وبراد والخضره وهدوء ما غير صوت العصافير والديج  :7: 

شو اصبحتن اليوم

هلا ام عبادي 
ياختيه يفداج الجذب ما عرف اسمها متخاوين معاها من سنين ولين اليوم ما تعرفت على اسمها 
اساميهن غلجه الحين بالله عليج ليش ما يي في بالنا انسمي الزراعه بأسامينا العربيه لازم الانجليزيه ياختيه هب مخلف علينا ..هاذي بسميها الناعمه نعيمونه وخفيفه ما تقهر الدق شوفيها بتتذكرينها 




هههههههه هيه لكبار ام عبادي غاليه .. شوفي تراني هب راعية مكاسر ختها 45 درهم 
البنفسجيه القزمه مادري جان تنفع سياج هي تفرش شو المانع جربي يمكن تنفع سياج ولي اعرفه الجهنمي ينفع سياج عموما بس يباله حد يقصه عدل

هلا ام مغاوي 
نعم نعم التنويع شي صحي في الحياه  :7:  
يابوج قطعة قلب شوف وحرق يوف .. افا عليج اينج لين عندج كم وحده تبين وسميهن ام شيخه 
 :18:  من عنيه ياحببتشي أأليلك البتنجان وجمبوه شوية رز انتي تأمريني

هلا ام علي 
فديته ياربي الله يبارجلج فيهم ان شاء الله 
افااااااااااااااا ياذا العلم ما شفتي الصور فديتج يعل تحلى دنياج يام علي .

هلا ام عبدالله 
فديتج ويباركلج ياربي 
اووووه انا سلمت ورفعت راية الزعيم للعيناويات امبونه العيناوي زعيم  :12 (19): 
ماروم عليكم ومسمينكم دار الزين من زين وطيب هلها .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
ياسلام ردت الروح للتجمع الحمد لله 
بخبركم باليديد من دون صور انا زرعت زعتر اللي اوراقه صغيرة والحمد لله استوى شوي وزارعه الياسمينه ام ريحه وعقب الكيماوي خذت بعمرها فوق 
تبارك الرحمن انا بغيتها للدريشه لانه بيتنا مقبل غرب ولا تتخبرن عن الشمس 
والحين اتريا زهور الاجراس من عند ربيعتيه بس كل ما تبا تييبهم يقوللها العامل ماماااه بعده صغير وهي تقوله بسه ام منصور تتريا 
واخر مره حلف بالله العظيم انهن بيموتن لو جلعتهن الحين قلناله خلاص اخرهم بس اسبوع وخلاص بيتي يترياهن مب عكيفك 
ام علي تبارك الرحمن على عيالج طالعين عليج 
ام شيخه قلت حق ابو العيال ام شيخه خاطرها فاللومي قال افاا ما طلبت يوم بنسير بوظبي بنشلهن ويانا

----------


## أنا و بس

صباح الخير ... حبيت اعرض مقتطفات من زراعتي بس برع البيت 









بس مادري ليش الصور مجلوبة .. مع اني عدلتهن

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام شيخه: هههه ادري انهن غاليات بس ما قلتى لي عكم؟
وبالنسبه للقزمى اسعارهم 25 الى 30 درهم خذناهم من مشتل الصحراء
ويا وردة النار الصينية الاكزوزا اظن اسمها :Smile: 

اتريا الخدامات ينظفن المنطقه عدل وباخذ كم صورة حلوة للتجمع

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
مسسسسساء الحظور الي يفتح النفس
ام شيخه ابشرك ظهرن الصور مثل ما توقعت ماشاء الله شئ لا يقاوم
الباقين الله يسعدكم ويفرحكم بزراعتكم

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
انا وبس زراعتج حلوة واحلى وحدة نخلة لندن عقولة ام جاسم 
ياحافظ على ام جاسم لو مكانها بسوي المستحيل عشان اطل عالتجمع

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور
كل خميس وانتن بخير  :35:  .. حشى مرات الاسبوع يربع وساعات ينقع جبدج لين ما يوصل 
ويوم ايي تقولي رمشت بعينج  :23: الله المستعان 

ام منصور 
والله يالبارحه اني كاتبه لج رد بس ياختيه تقولي في جان ساكن التجمع .. بسم الله سكنهو مساكنهو

انا وبس 
حياج الله ويامرحبا الساع فرحت انج رجعتيلنا مره ثانيه 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن زراعتج مرتبه .. عندي ملاحظه بس صغيره الصرمه اول صوره لازم تنظفين تحتها 
مادري هي من النوع الزين او للزينه اذا للرطب حاولي تعتنين فيها انا وايد مفتقده للنخل عندي في بيتي شكلي هالسنه في الموسم بزرعها .

ام عبادي 
كتبتلج بـ 45 درهم من دون مكاسر  :7: 

ام علي 
الله يبشرج بالخير زين زين  :35:  
وينها نوير اشوفها ما تدخل خلاص قوليلها تراها انحسبت مزارعه الله يوفقها ياربي .

ام منصور 
ما عليج هي اتابعنا ومعانا قلبا وقالبا هي وكل حبايبنا 

عندي عرب براويكن اياهن فرحت فيهن وجان اربع بالكيمره اصورهن 
اتريوني بنزلهن الحين
 :12 (61): السموحه العرب مش جاهزين اليوم بصراحه ضيعت وين حطيت الصور 
الذاكره امفضيه 

بدالها بحطلكن قبل وبعد جزء من حديقتي

ما بقولكن كيف كان بيتي من برا شي خيالي ما يتصدق براحه من الكدش والمخلفات وكل حصاه تقول الزود عندي من كبرها الجزء الامامي للفله 










اني اخلي هالمكان جنه استمتع ابها كان حلم في يوم .. وبديت اعيشه  :16:

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام عبادي 
كتبتلج بـ 45 درهم من دون مكاسر 

معقوله الجهنمي ام اربع الوان بهالسعر!!!
غريبه جيه هنيه مغلنهن ب250 وفوق
حسبي الله عليهم

----------


## um sheikha

> ام عبادي 
> كتبتلج بـ 45 درهم من دون مكاسر 
> 
> معقوله الجهنمي ام اربع الوان بهالسعر!!!
> غريبه جيه هنيه مغلنهن ب250 وفوق
> حسبي الله عليهم


 :6:  عود بالله هالشتله بـ 250 درهم لا يمكن فهمتي لهنيدي غلط 

هالشتله الحبه الوحده متأكده.. :19:  لا لا اكيد الموضوع فيه لبس ام عبادي

----------


## هانزادا

ام شيخه اذا كان فسوق الجمعة توقعي بس ما اظن يوصل ل 250
ما شاء الله واجهة بيتج وايد حلوة فرشي لامج وخواتج وحطي الدلال واهم شي دلة لبن البوش 
والفوالة حتى لو حد خطف بالشارع ما بيشوفكم 
جلسة بدويه حلوة تخيلت وخلصت

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الخيرات 
هلا ام منصور .. عود بالله معقوله هالكلام سوق الجمعه اسعاره مرتفعه عيل شونقول عن المينا عندنا 
بس صدقيني في لبس ولا هالشتله بـ 250 .. انا شفت انه 45 وايد عليها 
يمكن ام عبادي تقصد لكبار يمكن مستحيل هالشتله بهالسعر .
صدقج امايه يوم تمشي ويهب الهوا تقعد وتقول والله ما نشيت وتتوذى من السياير وتينا في البقعه الخلفيه 
بس اتريا عليها هالبقعه الدمدم يغطينا شوي عن البيتين الي جدامنا وعقب بسوي فيها يلسه حق ابونا

----------


## ميثانووبس

ههه ام شيخه الكبار يبغونهن بالفين وخمسيه 
انا روحى افتر راسي يوم قال الرقم
بس ما بشتري الا نفس سعرج :Smile:

----------


## ريـــــــماني

احمريكا صوبنا يا حلو هههه

وربي لايق عليج يا الغااليه الف لف مبروووووك 

خشمج  :7:  

يا الله باجي وردات التجمع صفوا وراي وباركوا للورد الاحمر ام شيخه  :34:

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماشاء الله مبروك عليك ام شيخه الون الاحمر ولو ان الون الاخضر انسب للقسم 
صادقه ميثاء انا سألت عنهم العام الماضي على الفين الكبار ومقصصات على شكل كور
كل كوره لون ويجمعهم شجره وحده بس صراحه ابداع وعلى فكره ترى حتى ورد الجوري
تقدرون تطعمونهن بعدة الوان

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعات 
شصبحتن اليوم .. علوم حدايقكن وما الجديد فيها 

حي الله ريماني 
فديتج الله يبارج فيج.. حسبي الله على بليسج عليج خفت دم عجيبه 
تولهنا عليج سويها ودخلي علينا بالمناسبات وايام الدوام الرسمي  :12: 

ام علي 
الله يبارج فيج ياربي 
هالاسعار طبيعيه للكبار بس الصغيره بـ 250 هاذي الي قويه ومن سوق الجمعه هذا الي مش طبيعي 
بس سعر الجهنميه لكبار انا ما استخسره تعرفن ليش لانها من النباتات الي تستحمل الحر والبرد وما يستوي عليها شي 
لو دفعت اعرف الي دفعته انه في شي ابداع وما عليه خوف يموت .


خواتي لي رجاء خاص منكن 
موضوع الاستفسارات المثبت :أرتقي بحديقتكِ .. فأنتِ من سَــ يسأل وجميعنا معاً سـَـــ نجيب 
الرجاء منكن الرد على استفسارات العضوات 
انا بغيب شوي عنكن بس بكون معاكن خلال هالفتره يزاكن الله خير تردن على خواتكن الي عندهن استفسارات 
وانا من افضى بأذن الله برد عليهن وادري فيكن انكن ما بتقصرن .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير اشحالكن ,,,,,

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير على الي دخل وصبح وعلى الجميع .

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور ياجميلات التجمع 
صبح صبح 
الماميز الرسميات ام عبادي وام وليد طمنونا عليكن

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير ياحلوات 
صورتلكن صور عياله تتكون من زوج واربع زوجات وعيالهن 
ما شاء الله ريهلن حمش ما يخليهن يمشن بروحن ولا يخلي حد ايمر عدالهن واحنا احترمنا رايه 
ختلكن كمن صوره اعرفكن بهالعايله الجميله 


















ما شاء الله عليهن متفاهمات ولا داخلن بينهن الشيطان 
شوفن الديج حاس عمره ملك امبينهن الرجوله تنط من عيونه ومنقابه 
ياسلاااااااااااااامي عليك انته  :18: .

----------


## ميثانووبس

مسا النور
الحمدلله عكل حال
ام شيخه: كيف تتحملين الدجاج وريحته؟انا كله تحويش للمزرعه

----------


## ميثانووبس

صدق مبروك عليج نائبة المديره
قدها :Smile:  وقدود

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله ام عبادي الحمدلله انج بخير 
فديتج عندي الدياي مالهن ريحه لان العامل ينظف الصبح والمساء كل الناس يوم تيني يقولولي معقوله عندج دياي ما نشملهن ريحه حتى يوم تتمشين عدالهن ومالهن ريحه اللهم ريحه بسيطه يعني ريحتهن .. وبعدين عندي تركيه فديتها اتحب تسير عليهن لازم البقعه تكون نظيفه 
وبعد عندي عزبة الغنم في المزرعه تحت بيتي في ليوا مالهن ريحه ولا متأذيه تخيلي تيني الريحه من العزبه الي ورا بيتي وهي ابعد عن عزبتيه بوايد وتشمين ريحتها ويوم تتمشين في المزرعه الحمدلله ما تتأذين من ريحة الغنم معظم الناس تسألنا عن عدم الريحه .

الله يبارك فيج ياربي .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
ما شاء الله على ديايج يام شيخه 
انا بس اخليهن للبيض ما اربي من تحتهن لان المكان وايد ضيق 
اليوم الجو حلو جو رحلات يالله تزهبن بنسير البر

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير 
> ما شاء الله على ديايج يام شيخه 
> انا بس اخليهن للبيض ما اربي من تحتهن لان المكان وايد ضيق 
> اليوم الجو حلو جو رحلات يالله تزهبن بنسير البر


صباح الورد يام منصور 
صدقج جو رحلات يله اخطفي عليه فارشه وقاعده في الحوي بروحي بنتقهوى وبنتوجه صوب البر
مري على ام عبدالله وام مغاوي العيناويات عاش الزعيم دوم غالبينا 
ما شاء الله الله يبارجلج فيهن 
انا بعد عندي للبيض يجنن البيض لفرش غير طعمه وريحته بس لابد من الصيصان تركيه فديتها تحبهن 
وهي الي تلقط البيض عقب صلاة العصر ابوها يوديها وتلقط البيض ما تخليهن في السله تربعبهن صوبي 
وانا على اعصابي لين يوصلني البيض مصوره البيض نسيت انزل الصوره 
وبعد ما شاء الله اذبح منهن ابونا حاطنهن في قفص بروحهن حق التسمين وما شاء الله شو لحمهن ابيض .

اتلقط وتحطه على الحشيش وشكله حلوه جان اصوره 

ولقطناه الها في السله تبا توديه كله في ثبانها الثلاجه عزاة ما كلناه 


 :12:

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير يامبدعات اشحالكن 
ام شيخه ماشاءالله ع الدياي الله يباركلج فيهن وانا يالسه اترياكن عشان سيرة البر هههههههههههههه ومبروك يامديرتنا تستاهلين 
ام منصور نترياج اتمرين علينا صدق الجو جو بر 
ام عبادي شوه هباتج مع الحمل 

وبقية المبدعات اعلومكن

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور .. الله يبارج فيج يام عبدالله

----------


## سلرا

يا سلام استمتعت بسوالفكم والله يبارك لج يا ام شيخه في ديياتج شو نوع هالدياي وماخذتنهن من المينا ؟ انا وايد احب الدياي وودي اربي منهن في بيتى اليديد بسويلهم مكان بس بغيت معلومات اكثر عنهن وعن طريقه تكاثرهن وتغذيتهن

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الانوار والاشراق 
 :12 (19): 
عاد عيدج يابلادي 
البارحه واليوم وباجر بتكون الاحتفالات في المدارس واليوم احتفال حضانة عيوزي وباجر لكبار .

كل عام وبلادنا بخير والله يحفظها من كل شر

----------


## um sheikha

> يا سلام استمتعت بسوالفكم والله يبارك لج يا ام شيخه في ديياتج شو نوع هالدياي وماخذتنهن من المينا ؟ انا وايد احب الدياي وودي اربي منهن في بيتى اليديد بسويلهم مكان بس بغيت معلومات اكثر عنهن وعن طريقه تكاثرهن وتغذيتهن


ياحي الله بالغالين على قلوبنا اسعدتينا يام عفرا بهالزياره 
الدياي اعربي اول ما عطتني يدتيه الله يطول بعمرها وعقب زادهن ابونا والبياضات خالي فديته معطني دياي بياض تبارك الرحمن.. الدياي العاده يتم تبادله بين الاهل وهو احسن شي او انه نشتريه من المزارع العاده العمال الي يشتغلون في المزارع يربون الدياي لسد كفايتهم من الدياي ويكون عطيه الهم من راعي المزرعه في منه ياكلونه وفي منه يبيعونه .
مايبالهن شي اهم شي النظافه واكلهن في اكل للبيض لزيادة البيض وان كانت عندج دياي من النوع البياض مايحتاج بتنثرلج البيض نثار ما شاءالله .. وفي اكل للصغار عسب ما يغصن بالاكل وفيه للتسمين بمعنى انه الدياجه الي زايده عن الحد حطيهن في قفص بروحهن واطعميهن لين سن معين اذبحيهن وهني وعافيه 
طبعا انواع الاكل كله دلع ان ما حبيتي هذا كله تراهن يعيشن على العيش تعطينهن الي تخلف عن الغدا او العشاء لولين ايسون جذيه يعني ما يبالهن هاذيج العباله ..طبعا الدياجه الي تنذبح هب الدياي والدياي وزعيهن كل اربع ديايات في قفص مع ديج ان زتي الدياي زين بس احنا شرعيين انحط اربع هبابه الديج اربع ان كان قوي الشخصيه حطيه 5 ديايات ان كان الريال والله هنه كل مانقصتي احسن تراهن ينتفن ريشه يحيدنه انه هب ريال يتشطرن عليه 
وبس عاد الشرح داخله مزح وبهارات للبسمه بس انتي لبيبه واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم .
عيوني لج اسكني انتي البيت وفاااااااااااالج طيب مره لاتحاتين الصروم والدياي والبوش والهوش

----------


## ميثانووبس

توزعين بوش ام شيخه؟بصف طابور خخخخ

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
وينكن سرتن عند ام شيخه ؟ :12 (48):  بالدور عاد وتريني انا ابا دياي بياض

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور
حياكن ام عبادي وام منصور صفن طابور مستوي ضرب نعل عند العزبه  :15:  

كل عام ودولتنا بخير 
وكل اجازه وانتن طيبات .. السموحه اليوم تجهيزات الروحه بأذن الله ليوا هالاجواء جو البر 
تحملن على عماركن وعيالكن في الاجازه 
ونتلاقى بأذن واحد احد وان الله جعلنا من الحيين يوم الثلاثاء ..
الحوامل تحملن على عماركن عن تيكن حفوز الجو الحلو وتتهورن 
خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## هانزادا

تصدقين ام شيخه الكل حاس انها من باجر بتبتدي الاجازه الا انا 
ما دري ليش ؟؟؟؟؟
يمكن لاني ما بطلع فيها عندي منصور امتحانات ثانويه الله يستر

----------


## um sheikha

> تصدقين ام شيخه الكل حاس انها من باجر بتبتدي الاجازه الا انا 
> ما دري ليش ؟؟؟؟؟
> يمكن لاني ما بطلع فيها عندي منصور امتحانات ثانويه الله يستر


الله يوفقه ياربي وينجحه ان شاء الله 
ياويلي عليج لانه عندج ثانويه الله المستعان هونيها وتهون ان شاء الله عندج الحديقه ابدعي فيها 
وفرشي حق منصور الزوليه وحطيله لقهوه وحليب الزنزبيل وانتي عابلي في الزراعه وهو بيونسج وبيدرس في هالجو الحلو ويازين دار الزين هالوقت .. الموضوع الي خبرت عنه في الخاص الريال مسافر وبيرد عقب الاجازه وبتواصل معاج ان شاء الله  :2: .

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
الحمد لله وبفضل الله مطرنا والجو رهيب 
الحين الرعود تدوي فوقنا اللهم صيبا نافعا 
نداااااااااااء ام علي وييييييينها ؟

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
شحالكن وعلومكن عقب الاجازه والامطار والجو الحلو شو الهبات 
علومي طيبه في الاجازه قضيتها مع ابونا وشيخه وتركيه استمتعنا بوقتنا اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
سويت برنامج لشيخه وتركيه بما انه بروحنا هالمره علشان نقتل الملل والرتابه 
وعيتهن من غبشه بعد ما تريقن وديتهن صوب لعنبه خليتهن يقطفن الورق حتى ابونا يوم شافنا من باب المساعده 
شل تركيه يساعدها تقطف الورق وغسلناه وفورناه وحشيناه وطبخناه وكانت حبات الورق عنب بعد الحشي صغيره 
تاكلين عشر حبات عن حبه ووقت نضوجه اسرع من الحجم العادي .. بس للاسف ما حسيت بطعمه من كثر ما شتغلنا فيه 
ان شاء الله بنزلكن صور هاليوم حلو للي عندها شيره متعه للبنات والاولاد بعد 
هذا جانب من جوانب اجازتنا ولي يخص الزراعه  :2: .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الانوار 
ما شاء الله عليج ام شيخه 
اما انا علومي اول يوم طلعت ويا بو الشباب جوله بعد المطر نشوف الوديان والرمول بعد الامطار 
وثاني سلمت على ابوي وامي الله يحفظهم بس زعلوا ليش ما يبتي العيال الكبار قلتلهم حالة طواري فالبيت بسبب الامتحان 

وخلصت الاجازه وكان فخاطري اطلع البر واسوي ذاك الغدا على النار 
بس خيرها فغيرها بنعوض ان شاء الله 
وينكن شابات بسكن خلصت الاجازة

----------


## ميثانووبس

موجودين الغاليات
نحن طلعنا البر مرتين وتغدينا برع

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تجربه لان لخبطه من النت او الجهاز او المنتدى

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الخير والنور والسرور 
يامرحبا الساع بأم منصور وام عبادي وحبيبتنا ام علي 
يعني كلنا اندورج يام علي دومج متغليه حشى هب تغلي بس تمونييييييييين وعلى العين والراس 

ام منصور 
ياحيج هيصتي مع بوالشباب بروحكم زين زين التغير 
افا عليج عندج الحوي ابرزي وسوي غداج .. احنا هذاك اليوم ابونا سار عنا عند عمي كان عندهم غدا الفريج كله 
المهم ما عرفت شو اسوي سرت جسمت السمج بينا وبين العمال قلت حق الطباخ سو غداكم قلتله شيخه بتسوي الغدا فا مااضمن انكم اتغدون .. طباخي هذا ياي وشيخه عمرها 3 سنوات ومش مصدق انها بتطبخ يقولي يمكن تحرق عمرها بعده يشوفها صغيره مسكين لانها بعمر بنته 
وفرشت زوليتيه وحطيت قهوتيه ويبت رادويه( الراديو) والمهفه في الحوي تحت اللوميه ومسكت عصايه والموبايل اشخط شيخه باليمنا واصور باليسرى تقولن عيوز مدهره اشخط شيخه منيه واهف الذباب وصور ..عيوز مضبطه عمرها 
لين خلصت شيخه المجبوس ورب رميتن من غير رامي ضبطت المجبوس اتغدينا انا وهي وتركيه وستانسنا والغيم علينا يازينه .. وحبسنا بحلو مغربي وجاي اخضر .. يعني مش عمرك مايحتاي روحت البر. . 

ام عبادي 
حسبي الله على بليسج شو مسيرنج البر وبعد مرتين  :14: 
فيج على ريت السياره .

----------


## um sheikha

صور تايم 
والله اني صورت صور لين ذاكرة موبايلي تمت تقول يامن يجيرني من ام شيخه 
المهم اليوم براويكن شتل الخضره الي يبتها من ليوا وزرعتها عندي في المشتل 

ملفوف احمر


خس انجليزي وباذنجان وفلفل حار وملفوف ابيض


مشتليه اليوم الصبح 


على اليمين رويد في النص خس عربي على اليسار جرجير


هذا الخس عن قرب ما توقعت يشب نشته ضعيفه 


طبعا زرعت الشتل بين القطارات ولمزارع هب راضله انه مافي قطارات قلتله ازرعه وسقيه بيدك يعني هب من بعد الفوز 
الخس وشتلتين ملفوف احمر وملفوف ابيض 


البصل وشوفن شو شب معاها 


فطر 




الفلفل الاخضر زرعته تحت اللوميه لانه بخليه ما بجلعه والوميه تضلل عليه في الصيف


شتل الملفوف ابيض 


شتل الملفوف احمر 


شتل الباذنجان 


نسيت الباميا 




هذا جديدي للمشتل

----------


## um sheikha

البارحه ابونا شل تركيه تلم بيض الدياي وشوفن شو لقوا ميني بيضه 


وهاذي اعلومي لليوم 
ترقبوا موضوع عن اممممممم خليها مفاجأه شي من شغلي من فتره اترياه .

ولي عوده ان شاء الله .

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله عليج ام شواخه
الله يحفظلج بنياتج ويرزقج بولد يخاويهن ويفرحج يا رب :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

اللحين دوري ..حديقتي مورده وتبارك الرحمن الكل مستعجب منها لان
الناس لاهين ما يزرعون الورد..
بس يالله الورد للورد عقولتهم هههههه

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الورد 
ما شاء الله على ديياتج ام شيخه 
هذي البيضه يمكن حق ديايه اول مره تبيض

----------


## ميثانووبس

بسم الله ..اذكروا الله ..
طبعا انا احب ازين مدخل صالتي بالورد..
فتلقينى احط جميع الانواع :Smile: 
الليلي مع انى قايله مابشتريه السنه
لكن ما قدرت اقاوم :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

الاوليفيرا الهندى بس هالمره لون وردي خيااااال
جربوا زرعوها حلوة :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

وهنيه الجهنمى المطعمه
ووردها زاد بعد تسميدها بالقليل من الان بي كي

----------


## ميثانووبس

وهذا ورد بصراحه ما اعرف اسمه
اللي بتعلمنا شطورة..

بس غالي كل وردة بخمس دراهم مش مثل البتونيا رخيص

----------


## ميثانووبس

وهذا ورد المخمل روووعه
عندى منه احمر ووردي واصفر

----------


## ميثانووبس

ونختمها بجورية لعيونكن الحلوة ..
وسلامتكن  :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

حلوووووووووة الصور ميثاني 
خصوصا الليلي يا سلاااااام

----------


## ميثانووبس

عيونج الحلوة فديتج

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور 
شحالكن ..
ما شاء الله علومج طيبه يام عبادي الله يبارجلج ياربي 
يازين الفتنه الورديه ماكد شفت اللون الوردي من وين ماخذتنها 
ويازين الليلي وريحته عمره قصير بس مغري الصراحه انا باخذه ان الله احيانا عقب مانرجع من اجازة نص السنه 
ونعم الورد ما يزرع الا الورد .. يزاج الله خير على الدعوه الطيبه .

حي الله ام منصور ..
ياختيه مادري شو سالفة هالبيضه بس محد استانس عليها كثر تركيه 

وين البقيه 
ام عبدالله ام علي والبقيه الغايبه

سامحوني من الحين بقولكن اجازة اخر الاسبوع سعيده ان شاء الله 
بدوا الشغل عندي في تغير ارضية البيت كله والله يعيني احس اني في كابوس
خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
شحالكن ؟
اجازه سعيدة ام شيخه الله يعينج 
التغيير حلو بس متعب فنفس الوقت 
ام عبادي تسلمين عالصور الحلوة كل يوم بحط وحدة فالدي بي  :35:

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
صباح الاجازه يوم حلو عليكن بأذن الله
انا لا جديد سوى اني اقصص الشجر من تحت ما احب شئ يكون مبهذل 
وابعد الحصى الي كنت حاطته عشان البسه وساختها راح الصيف ان شاء
الله ما عاد توسخ. بس فيه حركه جديده تسويها تأكل افراخ الحمام نوع غالي بمائة ريال وفرخ وكلت الافراخ جيراننا مربينها هي واولدها وتجي تأكل حمامنا وتقضي الحاجه عندنا وتروح تونسهم شي يقهر
ام شيخه احس ما تهنيتي ببيتك كل يوم شغله جديده
ميثا حلوه ورودك ماشاء الله الله يهنيك فيهم ضحكت يوم قلتي اذكروا الله ياختي عساها ماتجي الى بالورود كان حنا بخير 
وباقي المزارعات يارب يهنيكم بمزارعكم ( كلكم احبكم ياحلى رفيقات )

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
حي الله بام منصور وام علي 
الله المستعان على التغير ايي عقب عثره وماودي .. اعرف الي بمر فيه 
مأجله الموضوع من شهرين كل ما أتذكر اني بلف ميلسيه وغرفة الطعام الي هي اكبر عله في البيت يصيبني هبوط  :28: 
ومالقيت نفسي الا جدام الامر الواقع :6:  وما اشوف غير السياره الي تنزل الارضيات  :24: عرفت انه مافيه هرووب وفي الميدان ياحميدان :26: . 

واحنا انحبج ياام علي الله الشاهد 
بتضحكين عليه انا مقسمه شغل البيت على الصيف والشتاء في الصيف ارتب البيت من داخل واشتري الي ناقص واذا فيه تغير انغير .. وفي لشتاء بس حق الحديقه ومتطلباتها الطاقه يام علي هب خبرج اللوليه يالله يالله انخلص شي واحد واذا بعد خلصته زين وبيض الله ويهي ..من عقب فترة الرضاعه يبالي شحن سنتين يالله يالله اخلص شغل شهرين متراكم ..الكبر شين  :7: .

----------


## هانزادا

الله يعطيج العافيه يام شيخه 
انتي قدها ان شاء الله 
ام على لا تحرمينا من طلتج

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الخير 
وين صبايا التجمع يالله بستر 
شو وين ام عبدالله وين قاطعتنا هالاسبوع 

هلا ام منصور اي قدها صايبني هبوط حاد في النفسيه اوقف اشوف الميلس  :19: 
وتفكيري منشل قولي تنطر فكره  :26: الارسال هب خارج نطاق الخدمه الا ما شي شبكه من الاصل

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عساك على القوه ام شيخه اشوف خواتي كل ما خلصت وحده بدت الثانيه والتصليح اذا خلص يبي له تصليح العمال يلعبون لعب في بيوتهم عقب يوم كانت جديده صارت كأنها قديمه من كثر ما يعدلون وبيوتهم ملك يعني اشوى اشوي الخساره تروح لهم

هنزادا حبيبتي والله لو بكيفي انزل صور بس هذا الشي الوحيد الي حاولت فيه كم مره وما ظبط معي الله يسهل امري وامركم وما يصعب علينا شي

----------


## um sheikha

الله يقويج يام علي 
شحال لعيال وشو مسوين مع لمتحانات بديتوا نوره علومها فديتها شو مسويه مع الدراسه 

ام منصور اخبار منصور شو متى لمتحانات بدوا ولا بعدهم .

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباحكم طاعه
احتاج دعواتكم يا غاليات
الصحه والله انها




يالله بالصحه والعافيه والرحمه

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
اللهم ثبت حمل اختنا ميثا وارزقها بما تتمنى 
ام شيخه فديتج مشكورة عالسؤال منصور الحين باخر اسبوع 
وخواته بعد بيخلصن اظن يوم الاربعاء وبنرتاح من المحاتاة وشد الاعصاب

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يامبدعات اشحالكن والله تولهت عليكن كلكن 
مشكوره ياام شيخه تتخبر عليج العافيه فديتج والله مشغوله مع لعيال وامتحاناتهم وبعد عدنا عرس اخو ابو عبدالله واتحيدين لمرابع حق العرس والترتيبات الله يتممله ع خير 

ام عبادي الله يسلمج من كل شر والله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه 
ام منصور الله يوفق العيال في الامتحانات وينجحهم هانت باقي كم يوم وبنخلص ان شاءالله 
ام علي شوه اخبارج واشحال العيال


والبقيه الغايبه وينكن وشوه اعلومكن وتحيه من العين دار الزين

----------


## ميثانووبس

الحمدلله علي النعمه
تولهت علي الزراعه والحديقه
كاني مفارجه عيالي سبحان الله

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
شحالج اليوم اختي ميثانه طمنينا عن الصحة

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ميثاء سلامتك ما تشوفين شر بشرينا اخبار الصحه اليوم

ام شيخه اخبارنا بخير ونعمه بس عندي علي ثانويه ومن جينا عمان نازل مستواه كان ياخذ فوق التسعين الحين مادري وش فيه يقول صعب بس احس عشان تغير النظام عليه والله يعين يبيله معدل قوي عشان الجامعه
ونوره الحمدلله مستواها احسن عن السعوديه
والصغار ممتازين
اما الوسطيين مبهذليني مستواهم نازل زياده عن السعوديه والله لا يشغلنا الا بطاعته

روزه تسلمين. الحمدلله حنا بخير

هنزادا اخبارك اليوم 

الباقين طمنونا

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات اعلومكن 

نحنا اليوم خلصنا امتحانات باقي بس باجر حق الي عندهم ثانويه عامه والله يوفق الجميع وبتبتدي اجازتنا للفصل الاول لمده 3 اسابيع وان شاء الله اجازه سعيده للجميع

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
صباح اول يوم اجازة 
الله يوفق عيالنا فامتحاناتهم وينجحهم

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات يقولون اجازه وينكن 

ماشاءالله اليوم الجو في العين غير صدق جو كشتات وحواطه  :15:

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا بالغاليات
الحمدلله احسن :Smile:  بس ممنوعه من الحركة :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير عالجو الحلو 
الله يسهل عليج ميثا وتقومين بالسلامه

----------


## اتعلم

=23760

----------


## um sheikha

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ومساكن الله بالخير 
ام عبادي علومج مامن شر 
سامحوني على القطاعه العمال اظني قصوا واير النت عندي اليوم صلحوه 
البيت مجلوب جلاب عمال داخل وخارج البيت ما اعرف وين ادق براسي حد بيستضيفني  :7:  
افاااااااااا محد  :24:  
قولن عاد انتي هيدتي علينا سؤلتي وجاوبتي  :15: 

من علوم الحديقه 
افتتحنا درب يديد حولين الحديقه لأختكن تركيه علشان تلعب بالسيكل وسهلي التجول عدال المشتل 
وبعد تم ترقيع المناطق الجافه من الحشيش بالحشيش الي شليناه للطريج 
والصور ينزلها ان شاء الله بعد التحميل
قبل 


بعد ما نتهوا من رصف الباسكو وزراعة الدمدم 


المنطقه الي تعبت ونشفت 


الحشيش الي نشل لعمل الطريج 

رقعنابه البقعه اليابسه والمناطق اليابسه الي في الحديقه كلها الداخليه والخارجيه 

بذور فاكهة الشريفه المصري ونبات الزعتر جان تذكرنه من شهر وشوي تقريبا 


الزعتر 


الشريفه عقب ما شبت 


البارحه سويت مجبوس سلمون مع الجو اللندني 


وشيخه قصت الكزبره والجرجير للمجبوس والسلطه صور من تصويرها 



لقطات للمشروم الي شاب في المشتل 




تم بحمد الله هاذي علومي لليومي بعد غياب بسبب النت .

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
اليوم الجو غيم ولله الحمد 
ام شيخه ما شاء الله عليج التجديد حلو 
والممشى طلع وايد حلو 
اليوم ربيعتي يابت الزهور اللي خبرتكم عنهن ( الاجراس )
وقالت لازم تزرعيهم المغرب والحين بجهز المكان لين قبل المغرب بشوي ما دري اخاف تحضير جن وانا ما دري مب زراعه 
وبنزل الصور اذا الله اراد

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير اشحالكن ,,,,

ام شيخه ماشاءالله ع الترتيبات وتستاهل تركيه اتسولها مكان وانتي بعد استفتي من طلب تركيه ههههههههههههه وبالعافيه المجبوس 

ام منصور شوه بعد هذي شتلة ولازم المغرب بعد عيل سويلها تحضير زين هههههههههههه


الجو ماشاء الله يجنن

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساؤكم معطر بذكر الرحمن
الجوو روعة
الله يرزقنا المطر

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله ام شيخه حلو الترتيب الجديد بس ليته في بيتكم الملك لكن ان شاء الله ربي بيرزقك على نيتك وكرمك في بيت مب لك وكل شي بأجره ما يضيع عند الله شئ

ميثا الحمدلله على كل حال ارتاحي يمكن تعبتي نفسك والحمدلله انها جت على كذا

هنزادا ضحكتيني على سالفة تحضير الجن الله يسعدك و اذا كانت الاجراس الي في بالي بيتم السطو على بيتكم لليلاً وسرقة القليل من الاجراس. 

روزه ما تقصرين دايماً تطلين علينا الله يسعدك ويوفق طلابنا في اختبارتهم

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الامطار والاجواء الغاويه الي تشرح القلب وفي هذي الاجواء حبيت اتجول معاكن في حديقتي بعد الترتيبات 





















وان شاء الله استانستن والسموحه منكن

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
بما انا فاضيين قلنا بنزل كمن صورة من زراعتنا 
بسم الله نبدا 
الشيري توميتو والباذنجان 
طبعا الباذنجان لزوم المتبل 








وهذي تطورات الياسمينه ام ريحه بدت تتسلق على الدريشه 







هدية ام حمودي بعد طول انتظار ( الاجراس ) زرعتها فاربع اماكن من البيت 







وهذي الاجراس فبيتها ما عرف اذا هي اللي فبالج ام علي ؟









قربوا عشانا دياي عالفحم ومتبل 
والسموحه

----------


## هانزادا

روزة اسم على مسمى 
حديقتج وايد حلوة واللي محلنها انواع الجوري 
حصلته فمشتل البوادي يقولي هذا النوع الهولندي 
بس بغيت اتخبرج عن المتسلقه البنفسجيه من وين خذتيها ادورها من زمان 
كانت وحدة من الاهل مخليه لي شتله وانا اتاخرت وايد صراحه عليها ويوم سافرت العمرة 
محد كان فالبيت عشان يسقيها لانها مخلتنها فالصاله 
وطرشتلي رساله ( عظم الله اجرج فالمتسلقه ) يتني الصيحه وندمت اني ما سرت لها وهي صغيره 
والبقيه وينكن ؟ شكلكن منخشات عن البرد

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
ما شاء الله الكل نشيط في الاجازه .. ياحيكن والله 




> مساء الخير 
> اليوم الجو غيم ولله الحمد 
> ام شيخه ما شاء الله عليج التجديد حلو 
> والممشى طلع وايد حلو 
> اليوم ربيعتي يابت الزهور اللي خبرتكم عنهن ( الاجراس )
> وقالت لازم تزرعيهم المغرب والحين بجهز المكان لين قبل المغرب بشوي ما دري اخاف تحضير جن وانا ما دري مب زراعه 
> وبنزل الصور اذا الله اراد


ام منصور حياج الله 
عيونج الحلوه نفعنا طلب تركيه القويه ههههه 
بسم الله ليش المغرب بذات عاد خليها تخبرنا ليش هالوقت بالذات ومنها نستفيد




> مساء الخير اشحالكن ,,,,
> 
> ام شيخه ماشاءالله ع الترتيبات وتستاهل تركيه اتسولها مكان وانتي بعد استفتي من طلب تركيه ههههههههههههه وبالعافيه المجبوس 
> 
> ام منصور شوه بعد هذي شتلة ولازم المغرب بعد عيل سويلها تحضير زين هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> الجو ماشاء الله يجنن


هلا ام عبدالله 
ههههه نعم اني استفدت الله يعافيج ياربي .




> مساؤكم معطر بذكر الرحمن
> الجوو روعة
> الله يرزقنا المطر


هلا ام عبادي شحالج وشحال الحمل .. الحمدلله على هالجواء اللهم أمين




> السلام عليكم 
> ماشاء الله ام شيخه حلو الترتيب الجديد بس ليته في بيتكم الملك لكن ان شاء الله ربي بيرزقك على نيتك وكرمك في بيت مب لك وكل شي بأجره ما يضيع عند الله شئ
> 
> ميثا الحمدلله على كل حال ارتاحي يمكن تعبتي نفسك والحمدلله انها جت على كذا
> 
> هنزادا ضحكتيني على سالفة تحضير الجن الله يسعدك و اذا كانت الاجراس الي في بالي بيتم السطو على بيتكم لليلاً وسرقة القليل من الاجراس. 
> 
> روزه ما تقصرين دايماً تطلين علينا الله يسعدك ويوفق طلابنا في اختبارتهم


وعلييييييج السلام والرحمه يام علي حي الله بهل السعوديه 
بيت ختيه يام علي بيتي مابيروح لحد غريب ان شاء الله .. اللهم امين ياربي 
ام علي الغنيمه بالنصيفه حشره مع الناس عيد  :35: 
اللهم امين يوفق عيالنا وعيال المسلمين اجمعين .

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الامطار والاجواء الغاويه الي تشرح القلب وفي هذي الاجواء حبيت اتجول معاكن في حديقتي بعد الترتيبات 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن يام عبدالله 
كله حلو والزراعه الله يبارجلج فيها وعجبتني فكرة نبتة الفاصوليا المتسلقه على الارش 
والجوري ما شاء الله عليه 
وااااااااااااااااه يازين اللقيمات بالعااااااااااااااااااااافيه على هل دار الزين

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> بما انا فاضيين قلنا بنزل كمن صورة من زراعتنا 
> بسم الله نبدا 
> الشيري توميتو والباذنجان 
> طبعا الباذنجان لزوم المتبل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ما شاء الله ام منصور دوم غالبتنا  :1: 
تبارك الرحمن هذا وقت الياسمينه تشب .. ما شاء الله زرعتي الاجراس الله يبارجلج فيها 
عاد نبا نتابع تطورها .. هني وعافيه ياربي جريب ياختيه .

----------


## um sheikha

يوم المطر كان الجو رهيب والمطر مغطي كل الزرع بس للاسف كان عندي العمال ونشل ونحط مالحقت اصور 
الا على بنت القنصل ختلها صوره في المطر 



وفليل شيخه عزمتنا على مشاوي سي فود ومشروم وخضره خضراء ابوها يخبرني انها كانت اطالع فتافيت 
شكله اثر فيها  :15:  وهاذي الصور بكيمرتها






وهاذي لاول وحده بترد مقرمش .. ولي ما تحبه تقلطه لاختها الي عقبها .


لبروكلي وهيليون والمشروم بأنواعه طعمه رهيب يوم ينشوى على الفحم مع شوية ملح وفلفل وزيت زيتون جربنه
وهذا كل الي عندي لليوم 

استودعكن الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه .. تمنياتي لكن بأجازه سعيده خواتي 
واسمحولي جان مارمت ادخل .

----------


## اتعلم

ماشاء الله عليكم زراعتكم كل وحده احسن من الثانيه واكلكن بالعافيه عليكن
هنزادا لا مب هي الاجراس الي في بالي احمدي ربك ولا كان تم السطو على بيتكم
اما الزهره الزرقاء امتلى بيتي منها جذرت وحده وقامت تكاثر بشكل رهيب ليتي اقدر 
ارسل لك

----------


## هانزادا

تسلم ايد طباختنا الصغيرة 
افكارها حلوة ما شاء الله عليها طالعة على امها 
ام علي ياليتني جارتج بهفلي كمن وحدة 
انا هالايام مستويه عيازة بشكل عندي البصل كبر ومب قادرة ازرعه فمكانه اللي اصلا جاهز 
يمكن اخبر الهندي صايرة معتمدة عليه فالزراعه والتسميد الله يعينا 
وسلامي للجميع

----------


## تراجي

السلام عليكم خواتي يامرحب فديتكم وياكم ام محمد كنت مسافر لبريطانيا ويت من جريب وان شاء الله بتكون مشاركتي وياكم لاني من هوات الزارع وهاي السوالف 
ممكن اول مره ادش ها الموضوع بس كنت قبل سفري انزل مواضيع وايده في هالقسم طبع خويتكم لها عده هوايات منها الخياطه والطبخ والفنون اليدويه والزراعه وتنسيق الحدائق المنزليه ونا من رديت لبلاد يالسه اجهز جاردن صغيره في بيتي بس ماصورتها بس ان شاء الله بنزل لكم الي وصلت عليه وبعد الحين بزرع اشويت خضار على اشياء بسيطه وبصورها وبنزلها لكم

----------


## هانزادا

حياج الله اخت تراجي 
البيت بيتج دام انج تحبين الزراعه 
ونتريا الصور 

خواتي وينكن ؟ 
شو مسويه فيكن الاجازة ولا من البرد منخشات  :44 (21):  اما انا متسدحة فالبيت لا شغله ولا مشغلة

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساء النور 
ابشركم انا الله عطاني بنوته :Smile:

----------


## تراجي

هلا ورحب اختي هانزادا تسلمين والله غلاي على الترحيب اختي ميثانووبس هلا بج ورحب والحمد لله على سلامتج وتترب بعزكم يارب وربي يحفظها لج

----------


## اتعلم

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يبشرك بالجنة
مبروك والحمدلله على سلامتك
حلو الخبر فرحني الله يجعلها
من حفظة كتابه ويجعلها من البارين بوالديها

----------


## هانزادا

مبروك ميثا 
وتتربى فعزكم ان شاء الله المهم تكونين انتي وياها بخير

----------


## ميثانووبس

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله على العافية
يا رب ارزقها كل من يحتاجها ويشكرها

خواتى:احبكن في الله :Smile:

----------


## xouaexo

تبارك الله انا داخله اطمن عليكم 
تساهلين السلامه ميثانه ومبارك ما ياج 
الله يجعلها قرة عين لج ولابوها 
ابشركم صلحنا الاب توب وحطينا مقوي للارسال 
لكن بعده ايسير وايي 
لكنه وايد احسن من قبل 
اتولهت عليكم صبيه صبيه ورده ورده

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا خواتي المبدعات اشحالكن اتولهت عليكن الله يسلمكن 
ام شيخه اعلومج مع الاجازه وعلومها ليوا 
ام منصور الله يباركلج في زراعتج وبخصوص المتسلقه شارتنها من مشتل العين وتصدقين الاصليه ماتت وهذي انا مشتلتنها من البذور وفالج طيب بشتلج مايهمج وايد من هليه طالبين منها 
ام علي الله يسلمج الغاليه ع مرورج واعلومج انتي وين ديارج في عمان والاالسعوديه 
ام عبادي مبرررررررررررررررررررررررروك والحمد لله ع السلامه وتتربا في عزج والله يخليها لج ويسلمها هي واخوانها  :35: 
ام جاسم الحمد لله ع السلامه زين شفناج وين غاطه كله من الانتر نت اعلومج 
ام وليد طمنينا عليج ربيتي ولا بعدج

ومرحبا اختي تراجي البيت بيتج الغاليه وحياج الله معانا في التجمع 

وتحيه للجميع من العين دار الزين

----------


## تراجي

هلا متزن روزه مرحبابج غلاي وياهلا بطلتج عليناومنورين القسم

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير عالجميع 
تسلمين الغاليه روزه ام عبدالله 
ام جاسم زين يوم صلحتي اللاب 
يالله شدن حيلكن ام جاسم وتراجي نبا صور

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هلا بكم جميعاً 
مرحباً بك تراجي نورتينا وتحفينا بصور
هلا ام جاسم اخبارك و
من طول الغيبات جاب الصور صوري لنا جديدك
هلا متزن مرحبا بك انا في عمان انتي وين غاطه طولتي هالمره

----------


## تراجي

هلا عيوني هانزادا مساج الخير فديت روحج ..اتعلم هلا ورحب منور بوجودكم فديتج

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
نبا سوالف زراعية  :12 (48): 
شو سويتن وشو زرعتن جديد والخضار حصدتوها ولا بعدكم ؟

----------


## تراجي

صباخ الخير او مساء الانوار انا اليوم رحت ازرع باذنجان والطماط شريت شتلات من مشتل الميناء وزعهتم وبعد شريت فراوله شتلات صغار وحولتهم بصيصات اشوي اكبر وشريت صيص صغير فيه ورده نرجس ودخله 3 حبات فصلتهم وحطيت كل حبه بروحه 
هذي الصور مالت الطماط والباذنجان شريتهم من المينا وهذي صورهم
[IMG][/IMG]

وهذي التربه قبل الشغل
[IMG][/IMG]

وهذي يلست اجهز المكان عسب الزرع ويبت الطابوق والرمله طبعا البشكاره الي تسوق الرمل 

[IMG][/IMG]

وهذي صور الزرعه بعد نقل 
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## تراجي

وهذي الباذنجان زرعته تحت الهمباه
[IMG][/IMG]

وهذ صور للباذنجان
[IMG][/IMG]


وهنيه انا يبت بذور جرجير وقلت بجربه بحوض صغير
[IMG][/IMG]

وهنيه بعد ما ظهر ماشاء الله
[IMG][/IMG]

وبعد هنيه شريت فراوله بصيص صغيرون وبدلتها بصيص اكبر اشوي وحطيت شبك سيم عسب لاوراق والثمرما طيح على الارض وتاكلها الارض وهذي نصيحه الي بيزرع لازم يحط عازل بين الزرع والتربه 
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


وهذي شتلت ورد النرجس وكانت 3 متلاصقات مع بعض ونا بطلتهم وحطيت كل وحده بروحها
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

وتقبلو تحياتي وبعد بصور اشياء وبنزلها لكم

----------


## تراجي

وهنيه نزلت الصور كلها الي زرعته

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## تراجي

وهذي شكله وهيه بصيص قبل النقل

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله يبارك في حياتكم

----------


## هانزادا

ما شاء الله عليج يا تراجي 
نشيطة بس عندي سؤال ليش زرعتي الطماط بين الطابوق ؟

----------


## تراجي

هلا عيوني هانزادا فديتج لان الطماط مايبغي مكان واسع عسب مايطيح الطماطم الثمره بالتربه لان التربه تاكل الثمره وبخبرج بعد عدال كل طماطه رزي عصاه عسب تربطي بها الطماطه اام لانها يوم بسوي ثمر بتثقل بالثمر وبينزلها بالارض ان شاء الله انا بعد ما احط الخشب عليهم بعد بنزل الصور 

والحين بنزل لكم صور الزرع الي صورتها مالت الحديقه الي جالسه اسويها الي وعدتكم بها بس بعدي ما خلصتها 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## تراجي

هذي صور لشجر البيت


[IMG][/IMG]


هذي المنطقه ابي اسويه ملعب للاطفال
[IMG][/IMG]

هذي جلسه بيكون اختاري عليها طاوله وكراسي ومطله تركيب
[IMG][/IMG]

هذي مدريات لدخول والخروج من الحديقه

[IMG][/IMG]

هذي جوريه مركبه بس بعدها ماسوت ورد
[IMG][/IMG]
هذي ورده القناديل تسوي ورد ورديه بارده على شكل غريب وعجيب ونا شريت منها ثنتين السنه الطافت وماتت الامهات من كثر الشمس وتركت تحتها عيال وهذي وهده من عيالها والي يبي منها من عيوني
[IMG][/IMG]

اما هذي فا ياسمين تركي لونه بيكون احمر وردي
[IMG][/IMG]

وهذي جهنميه برتقاليه وبعض يسميها مجنونه
[IMG][/IMG]

وهذي اسمها فتنه 

[IMG][/IMG]

وهذي ياسمسن باكستاني وريحتها جنان
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

مساء الخير على أحلى وردات 
و ان شاء الله السنة اليديدة تكون سنة خير علينا و عليكم
فديت متزن روزة اللي تنشد عني 
شخباركم 

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك عالبنوتة يا أم عبادي و عسى ربي يرزقج برها و يجعلها من الذرية الصالحة يا رب
أنا أدري اني مقصرة بس و االله غصبن عني 

و ان شاء الله تعذروني فديتكم 

للي سألو عني عسى ربي ما يحرمني منكم
طبعا من الشريط تحت يبين اني بعدني ما ربيت 
توني بالثامن و الدكتورة عطتني موعد آخر شهر فبراير ان شاء الله

----------


## تراجي

هلا ومرحب ورده بيضاء ربي يتمم عليج على خير ان شاء الله ويسهل امرج

----------


## تراجي

بعض الصور الي التقطتها كاميرتي وحنا بطريقنا بالقطار متوجهين الي مطار هيترو
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

على فكره مدري هذا الموقع يصغر الصور مركز تحميل الصور يصغرها وايد العملاق مدربه صامايشتغل عندي

----------


## تراجي

يمكن هنيه اوضح

----------


## تراجي



----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا ومرحبا يا ورده بيضاء
ربي يتمم لك على خير

----------


## ميثانووبس

تراجى:
جربي موقع تحميل احسن

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

مساء الخير

تراجي 
حياج الله الغالية 
و ما شاء الله الصور واااااااااااااااااايد حلوة 

مثانووبس
اللهم آمين
فديتج والله

----------


## هانزادا

الله يتمم لج على خير ورده بيضا صار لج زمان ما طليتي بس عذرج وياج 
وعقبالي قولوا امين 
تراجي غلبتينا حديقتج فوق الخيال بتظهر بعد ما يكبر الشير فيها 
تتهنين فبيتج ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتن بخير وبصحه وبسلامه 
ام عبادي الحمدالله على السلامه فديتج ومبرووكين الياريه عساها من مواليد الخير ياربي 
ويجعلها من البارييين .

السموحه نهائيا مارمت ادخل بس العصفوره فديتها الي تخبرني عن علومكن من بعيد لبعيد

ما شاء الله عليكن ام منصور اسحبتكن وحده وحده 
براكاتك يام منصور .. يزاج الله خير على هالتواصل مع التجمع في غيابنا ما قصرتي وبيض الله ويهج 

فديت ام علي مشكوره على تواجدج مع ام منصور .

ام جاسم حياج الله خالجني شعور لبعض الوقت انج خلاص ما بترجعين قلت خلاص بنفقدج 
بس كان في هناك بصيص من الامل عندي انج ما تسوينها وان هاذي استراحة مقاتل مثل ماقلتي 
فرحت يوم خبرتني عصفورتيه انج نورتي التجمع .

ياذات اللون الفوشي يامرحبا الساع اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت .. تبين الصدق كرهت هاللون  :20: 
وين هالغيبه ياختيه تولهنا عليج وعلى حماسج وحتى بعد حملج ندري بان الحماس يقل بس ماودنا تقطعينا
الحمدلله انج والياهل بخير وربي يتمملج حملج على خير ياربي

----------


## um sheikha

اختنا العزيزه تراجي 
حياج الله عزيزتي امبينا في التجمع بجد اسعدني انضمامج للتجمع وكانا محتاجين 
دماء جديده في هالوقت بالذات من وجهة نظري .. واحي فيج حماسج وقرار انظمامج اتمنى اقامه سعيده في تجمعنا 
وان شاء الله نستفيد منج وبالمقابل تستفيدين منا عزيزتي 

السموحه منج بس نبا نتعرف عليج بالي انتي حابه انه انعرفه 
يعني السي في المسموح انه نعرفه اختصار للوقت ترا الذاكره خبرج والله انها هب هذاك الزود.. 
وبعد اناديج بأم منوه مثل ما انتي تعرفين معظمنا نتنادى بام شيخه ام منصور ام عبادي 
بالنسبه للعمر معظم التجمع في سن المراهقه يعني من 16 سنه وطالع  :7:  .. من الاخر ياختيه التجمع يبتدي من 16 وينتهي 20  :8: 
واذا حد قالج غير جذيه تراه غيران  :7: 

على العموم حياج الله ونورتي تجمعنا فديتج

----------


## um sheikha

عاد بستسمحكن البيت عندي يقرق لا اثاث ولا مير ولا شي 
تحيدن رحت عنه وهم يشتغلون .. واليوم اجتمعوا عليه من غبشه الطباخ ولمزارع والخدامه وكل واحد لسته 
هذاك طولها الله المستعان صابني هبوط .. 
اقول حق ابونا لو كل شي متوفر من يقولولي السلام عليكم مدام اقول اللهم اجعله خير  :15: .. 
بخلص وان شاء الله بحاول اطل عليكن .. في جعبتي الكثير والكثير ولا ماتبن تعرفن علوم ليوا .

خالفتنا العافيه

----------


## منورة

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله من أخير المواضيع واجملها انا من الي يموتون على الزراعه وان شاء الله بتعلم كيف ينزلون الصور وبنزل الكم بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## تراجي

مساء الانوار منورين يا خوات هلا ومرحب ميثانووبس هلا غلاي مدري يا ميثانو كيف الصور ولا بتغدي نتفه ولا ذيج الكبر لاب توب الاولاني فيه تصغي الصورب وهذا الثاني ولا عار فه له 

ورده بيضاء مرحب الغاليه ياهلا فديتج منوره بطلتج الحلوه 

هانزادا فديت روحج غلاي ومسيتي بالانوار يامرحب الساع
هلا فديتج ام شيخه تسلمين غلاي منور المنتدى بوجودج وعيوني فدا لكم خواتي انا ام محمد فديتج الغاليه وكله واحد ام محمد تراجي اي شي يمشي

هلا حبيبتي منوره نورتينا بطلتج الحلوه وشرفتي الموضوع وياهل ان شاءالله تستفيدي ونستفيد من بعض ونريا صورج

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا قاعده اركب اضاءه للحديقه
الله يستر :Smile: 

ام شيخه:الله يبارك في حياتج

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير جميعا 
يا هلا بام شيخه ياختيه ما سوينا شي يرزا احرجتم تواضعنا 
ام محمد الصور الاخيره اعتقد حجمها زين 
منوره هلابج نورتينا ونتريا صور من صوبج نفيد ونستفيد 
انا من كم يوم كله مشاويرنا عالمستشفيات ولله الحمد الزكام ما خلا حد 
بس اذا ما تمشيت فالحوش الصبح بتمشى العصر واطالع شو بسوي لاحظت اني متاخره وايد فزراعة البصل 
قلت الحق عليه قبل لا يخرب الغلطه اللي سويتها اني زرعته فالظل وهو يحب الشمس 
وقبل كمن يوم نقلت النص وكنت بصور لكن الطريقة بس مستويه هيزه وايد هالايام 
بتنشط فالنص الثاني وبصور 
ونظفت مكان الرويد والجرجير وقلبت التربه وخلصت 
طبعا هذا كله مب انا مسويته الخدامه وانا مرتزة عالكرسي

----------


## تراجي

هلا والله ميثانووبس ان شاء الله تخلصين من الاضاءه وترجع حديقتج منوره 

هانزادا هلا ومرحب غناتي عيل ان وياج اليوم يالسه وقلب بالزرع وزرع بطاط وبصل وثوم لانه كان عندي بالثلاجه يوم سافرت ومخضر قلت ازرعه احسن بدل ما يضيع ويخرب

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير يامبدعات الزراعه اشحالكن واعلومكن ...........

ام شيخه الحمد لله ع السلامه ونور التجمع 
ام منصور يانشيطه ماشاءالله عليج وماتشوفون شر ان شاءالله 
ام وليد تسلمين الغاليه نورتي التجمع والله يقومج بالسلامه 
ام علي موجودين لكن الحوامه والحواطه في الاجازه مخلتنا ما ندخل التجمع والحين خلاص بدينا الدوام بنكون ان شاءالله معسكرين في التجمع هههههه
تراجي ( ام محمد ) ماشاء الله عليج ترتيبج كله غاوي والله يباركلج في بيتج وزراعتج ان شاء الله 
ام عبادي علومها البنوته الحلوه ماخبرتينا شوه سميتيها 

مرحبابج اختي منوره نورتي التجمع وحياج الله معانا 

وتحيه من العين دار الزين للجميع واليوم الجو ان شاءالله يبشر بالخير الله يعطينا المطر

----------


## تراجي

هلا ومرحب اختي متزن روزه الغاوي عندكم فديتج تسلمين بس تعالو بغيت تقولولي انا ما عرف كنيت كل وحده فلان ام فلان مثلا ام شيخه هذي عرفتها من نكها والباقي اعرف بس نكاتهم بس امهات منو مدري

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام عبادي

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

مساء الخير يالحلوات

شخبارج ام شيخة
أم عبادي
أم جاسم
تراجي

والله لكم وحشة
أخبار زراعتي تسركم
بس عندي مشكلة صغيرونة
طلع لي من عاليح (مثل الغبار الأبيض على نبتة اليح و يخلي الأوراق تذبل و تنشف )
شو الحل
بس هذه المشكلة الوحيدة للحين الحمد لله

----------


## رحمانيات

الله يجزاكم خير .. عجبني جدا تجمعكم و ودي سوي حديقة حلو عبارة عن مسطح اخضر و زرع 
لكن المشكلة اني بسكن في منطقة جبليه .. اخاف تطلع علي الحشرات و الدواب و العقارب

ابي نصيحه كيف اعمل الحديقة و اتجنب الدواب و الحشرات و العقارب .. اخاف اندم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تراجي

مرحب اختي ميثانووبس يعني انتي ام عبادي هلا ورحب حلو 
ورده بيضاء هلا غلاي فديتج غلاي روحي للمشتل الزراعي وقوليله عطني رش مبيد حشري مالت الهذي الغبره ووصفيله المرض لان هذا مرض يف علي الشجر احيانا وبيعطيج المقاسات الي مثلا معلقه على كم لتر ماء وتخلطيها وترشي بها على الشجر وان شاء الله نطعم من يح مزرعتج غلاي بس نسيت ماسالتج تعالي انتي ام منو
هلا رحمانيات اشحالج لا فديتج مايخصها المكان والزمان المهم ترتبي زرعج وتخلي الخدامه تنظفه ولازم تشرفي عليهم بنفسج لان هذولا غجر مايفتهمون عدل بالعكس ماشاء الله المنجو يتخبل على المناطق الجبليه ماعليج انتي شدي حيلج وزرعي من جتة شكل المزرعه صوري المكان وان شاء الله مابنقصر وياج في ترتيب المزرعه ولو صوبنا كنت وصلت لحد عندج 
من جهت الدواب ابدا لا تحاتين رشي المكان بس ولله الحمد مابيصير الا كل خير وتوكلي على الله
امس المغرب رحت المينا المشتل بمعنى اصح وشفت لج كم ورده على كم زهره وشريتهم ويت طبعا بلليل ونا اتحرقص ابغي ازرع ياصبح بين ياصبح بين ونش لج من صباح الله خير وطحت بالخدامات ورز وزرع وصورت لكم الورود الي شريتهم وصورت المكان قل الزرع وهذي اتفضلن
[ وهذي يسمونها لل ليIMG][/IMG]
[IMG]
[/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
وهذا المكان قبل الزرع وبعد ما ازرعهم بنزل الصور
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
اسمحونا عاد المكان مخربط ترى عمال يشتغلون بالبيت وعافسين البيت كله

[ هذولا منجو وجوافه وليمون IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## رحمانيات

ما شاء الله تبارك الله حديقتك تهبل اختي تراجي *.. اختي انا بعدي ما سكنت بيتي 
لكن كفكرة موجوده اني ارزع لكن ابي احد يفهمني كيف اهتم بالحديقة من ناحية انه ما يجمع فيها الدواب و الحشرات و العقارب بذات انها منطقة جبليه


انا ابي اعمل مسطح اخضر على كبر الحديقة و على جوانب السور البيت رزع مثل ما انت زارعه

الله يجزاك خير ابيك تفهمني كيف احافظ عليها من الدواب و الحشرات و كيف قصدك انظفها و اقابلها *؟؟؟ ابيها جنة لي و لاهل البيت 

و شاكره لك و ممتنه لك و للمزارعات هنا

----------


## رحمانيات

تراني ما عندي خبرة موووووووووليه في هذه الامور ما عمري اهتميت بس الحين و انا مقبله على انه البنيان يخلص ابي اعملها في بيتي

----------


## لـيديUAE

عندي مشكلة 
انا بيتي منفصل عن الملحق وبصراحة انا فكرت اوصل بينهم بممر شرات الغرف الزجاجية للحدايق
بس على وسيع بحيث يكون لي كصالة اضافية حد منكم يعرف شركات محلات تسوي ؟
يزاكم الله خير مقدما

----------


## رحمانيات

وينكم يا اهل الدارررررر جاوبوني كيف اعتني بالحديقة من الدواب و الحشرات 
و كيف اعمل المسطح الاخضر الحشيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ابي كلام مفصل لاني موليه ما اعرف كيف ابدأ و اهتم بالحديقة

الله يجزاكم جنة عرضها السموات و الارض و يغفر لكم و لوالديكم

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
اختي رحمانيات بالنسبه لسؤالج ما قلتي عن مساحة البيت ولا شو تبين تزرعين ؟ 
لكن بعد ما تزرعين لازم ما تخلين اي شي يتراكم فالزرع يعني مثل الاوراق والحصى لانها بيئه جيدة للعقارب 
تراني اخاف منهن حتى لو بودي ما اقول اسمهن 
والشي الثاني المبيدات الحشريه تقتل مثل هالاشياء 
والباقي بيفيدنج الاخوات فيه

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااااااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح النور والسرور 
ما شاء الله عليكن عيني عليكن بارده .. ياحي الحياه يقولكن الحي يحيك يزاكن الله خير ماقصرتن

الله يبارجلكن علومكن كلها طيبه ما شاء الله .. 
علومي ما شاء الله من كثرها دخلتها الارشيف استوت علوم جديمه الله المستعان 
بخبركن بأخر لعلوم .. اليوم سرحت تركيه الحضانه مغيبتنها 3 تيام ماروم انش اسرحها جسمي مكسر من عقب اجازة ليوا 
عاد تركيه راجعه متولهه على ديايها تحيدهن صغار ويوم شافتهن كبرن عقت بعمرها وتمت اتصيح :28:  امي عباس سرق البيبي جكن مالي 
حسبي الله على عدوك ياعباس مالقيت غير صقيوات تركيه تصرقهن المهم خبرنا ابونا ووعدنا بفتح بلاغ في شرطة العاصمه عن سرقة صقيوات تركيه
وهدت العيوز وتتبع ثر العامل وتقولي امي شفتي هاذيه ريول عباس هب هينه العيوووووووووووز 
اليوم سرحتها الحضانه علشان اتفيق للحديقه قصصت المتسلقه عن البونسيانا احسها ثقلت على غصونها
ولقيت مفاجئه حلوه تحت غصون البونسيانا والمتسلقه .. 

وهاذي علومي لليوم ... خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## رحمانيات

الله يجزاك خير اختي هانزادا .. و المبيد من متى الى متى ارشه على الزرع ... 
الحديقة تجي مساحتها قريب 300 متر مربع او 400 

هلا بام شيخة استانست انك موجوده لكن ما افدتيني بسؤالي .. ما عليكم امر يا ليت تعطيني شي من خبرتك و الاخوات ايضا 
ابي اطلع من عندكم خبيرة و ملمه بالموضوع

----------


## تراجي

مرحب خواتي هلا ومرحب فديتكن غلاي رحمانيات فديت عيوني الغاليه المسطح الاخضر غلاي مايبغي شي سواء اذا كانت التربه نظيفه من لحجاره الحصى بتكون ممتازه حطيلها رمل اصفر واذا ككانت الارض فيها حصى نظفيها اول شي وبعدين حطلها رمل وسماد عادي وبعدين روحي الاقرب مشتل وشتري عنهم حشيش ايج بالمتر واذا حابه تحطي خطاوي دواسات الي يمرن عليها هذا راجع لج وهم من هذا الانج تبين تسوين مسطح خضري تبن مقص للحشيش وشتريمشط الي تمشطين به الزرع عسب تنظفي به وتلتقطي به الاوراق المتساقطه وبين 25 يوم رشي مبيد حشري عن الافات اما الحواجز فحسب الي انتي تبينه واذا حابه اني ازورج انا مستعده اختي ومن عيوني بخبرج وبسوي لج مخطط شفوي على طول ونا واقفه وبراويج شو بضبط ولاتفكري وايد حاضرين لطيبين 

اختي هانزادا مساج الله بالخير حياتي اخبارج عيوني 

ام شيخه حياج الله عيوني وفديت بنوتج ربي يحفضها لج وصحتين وعافيه على عنقود العنب

والحين فديتكم شويت صور من الي الورود الي شريتها وعدتكم اني انزلها بعد الزرع


وهذا المكان قبل الزرع 



وهذا المكان بعد الزرع


وهذا قبل الزرع


وهذا بعد الزرع





















على فكره كل الاحواض الحين داخلها جيه بس لانه صغار وايد مو بينه يوم بتكبر بتظهر زين
هذا والسموحه منكم وعلى فكره سويت زرعت صغار يعني مشتل صغير وشؤيت بذور من الورد وغيره عسب ينبتن وبعدين ازرعهم

----------


## تراجي

خواتي على فكره اكيد بتقولو شوفيه البيت مبهذل اكيد لان عمال قاعده تبني بس انا قلت خلال البنيان انا بزرع عسب تظهر بسرعه دام الدنيا بارده قبل الشمس والصيف والسموحه منكم خواتي

----------


## رحمانيات

فديتك يا الطيبة تراجي .. مشكوووووووووووره غلاتي الكل حطمني وقالي صعب تزرعي في منطقة جبلية و تدخل عليك الهوامش
انت رفعتي معنوياتي و ان شاء الله من ابدأ اعمل الحديقة انتم او من بيشوفها .. بس يبيلها وقت لانه وقت عمران ما خلصنا 

ما قصرتي عزيزتي


اتمنى لك جنة عرضها السموات و الارض و غفر لك و لوالديك آآآآمين

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
صباح الخير
صباح الخميس لانه عندنا اجازه بس عيالي اختبارات وكنه مب اجازه بس نوره خلصت
والصغارين وثنين في منتصف الاختبارات وعلي ثانويه عامه ولسى ما بدا الله يعين كلنا خايفين
وخرب علينا اجازتنا
ام شيخه انا ما امل من ارشيفك جيبه كله القديم عندك جديد عندي
تراجي ماشاء الله على ورداتك الصغار حلوين
تصدقون كل وحده تجيب زراعة جديده اتمنى اجتمع معها ونتساعد نزرع مع بعض ياليت تتحقق امنيتي واجتمع بأحد يحب الزراعه ونزرع سوا مزرعه كامله طماعه انا

تراجي انا امممممممم علي

روزه بالعافيه عليك الدواره واهم شئ انك مبسوطه

رحمانيات اتكلي على الله وزرعي ماراح تشوفين الا العافيه مبروك عليك البيت والله يسعدك ويهنيك فيه

ام وليد ليه غايبه اشتقت لك

ام عبادي اخبارك واخبار الصغيره وعطينا الاسم او حنا بنسميها

ومحدثتكم زرعت ورود واعشاب بس تخبرون الي قلتلكم عليه ما ابي افضح نفسي قدام تراجي ورحمانيات 

وسلامتكم ياكثري قرقي

----------


## um sheikha

> وينكم يا اهل الدارررررر جاوبوني كيف اعتني بالحديقة من الدواب و الحشرات 
> و كيف اعمل المسطح الاخضر الحشيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ابي كلام مفصل لاني موليه ما اعرف كيف ابدأ و اهتم بالحديقة
> 
> الله يجزاكم جنة عرضها السموات و الارض و يغفر لكم و لوالديكم


هلا عزيزتي حياج الله معانا في تجمعنا 
شوفي عزيزتي بالنسبه للدواب والحشرات هي شر لابد منه وبعد هيه مكمله للبيئه الخضرا 
مادري شو اقولج بس اذا منطقتكم الجبليه فيها عقارب ومتواجده معاكم ماترومين تزرعين انتي تعرفين منطقتكم اكثر منا
معظمنا ساكن في المدن علشان جذيه صعب انه حد يجاوب لانهن ماجربن قرري وبنساعدج بالي نعرفه في الزراعه 
في ليوا مثلا وهي منطقه صحراويه في عقارب بس البيوت المأهوله بالسكان ما يتواجدن الا البيوت القديمه والمهجوره
هو قرار صعب ان حددتي الي تبينه وكان قرارج تزرعين اكيد ومن اعيونا بنساعدج بالي انعرفه والباقي هين ماعليج 
ويجزج كل خير عزيزتي والسموحه اذا ما افدناج بهالموضوع بس ماقلتيلنا وين المنطقه الجبليه


تراجي 
ماشاء الله عليج الله يجعله بيتن عامر وما عليج بالي يقول العبره بالنهايه عزيزتي 
ونتمنى انج تستمرين علشان انشوف تطورات الحديقه قبل وبعد .

ام علي ياااااااااااا أم علي لكي وحشه 
الله يوفقهم ياربي .. نوير علومها تولهت عليها والله ياهالبنت ما تقول بدخل اسلم على خالاتي 
فديتج احنا الي ما نمل منج فالج طيب الارشيف ان شاء الله بيتجدد لج حاضرين للطيبين كم ام علي عندنا 
الا وحده .

----------


## um sheikha

هانزادا كنيتها أم منصور 
ميثانوووبس كنيتها أم عبادي 
أتعلم كنيتها أم علي 
xouaexo كنيتها أم جاسم 
سلرا كنيتها أم عفرا
متزن روزه كنيتها أم عبدالله
ورده بيضاء كنيتها أم وليد 
ام مغاوي 
وانا ام شيخه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخير يا أحلى وردات
تراجي أنا كنيتي أم وليد
أم علي فديت روحج 
تشتاق لج العافية حببتي
و الله يشهد اني أنا بعد ولهت عليكم كلكم 

ما شاء الله الجو اليوم شي خيالي
عسى ربي يكمل فرحتنا بقطرات من الغيث تمسح همومنا و تفرح قلوبنا يا رب

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شحالكن وعلومكن .. اسميه الجو اليوم لندني مال بونفرين  :15: 
دخل علينا در الستين من الأميه الثانيه هالدر عشرتيام ويتسم بالبروده الشديده ويطيب فيه شب الضو 
بالغضى او السمر ولولين يقولون در الستين ذبح بلا سجين
وتحملن تراه موسم التزاوج عند البشر  :18:  للي ما تبا تحمل هب تقولن ما خبرناكن  :7: 

ام وليد حياج الله نور التجمع ياختيه الله يتمم حملج على خير 
ها علوم الحديقه خاطرنا نشوفها علقتي قلوبنا بدينا معاج وما شفناها من عقب ياختيه مايوز 
انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل 

ولا شو تقولين يام علي

----------


## اتعلم

صح لسانك ام شيخه
الشعب يطالب بحديقة ام واليد
و بعد حديقة ام شيخه هههههههههه خدعتك
وحديقة تراجي 
بس ام وليد بعد الولاده ما نبي نتسبب عليها بشي الله يتمم لك ام وليد ويفرج لك

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا وغلا بالغاليات
تصدقون بنتى لين كم يوم ونحن ما سجلناها محتارين باسم :Frown:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

مساء الخير
ههههههههههههههههههههههاي
حلوة الشعب يطالب بحديقة أم وليد
ان شاء الله فالكن طيب
عطوني يوم او يومين و تحصلون الصور مسدوحة عندكم ههههههههههههههههههه

و شكرا لكل اللي يدعون لي
اللهم آمين يا رب

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
شحالكن مزارعات .. والله تولهت على المشاركه معاكن وتنزيل الصور الله المستعان 
طلع عندي ليك في مكيف غرفتيه  :28:  وينزل على غرفة العاب تركيه 
وفيه حلين اما انهم يكسرون اليدار ويبدلون البيب او يخلون البيب خارج االيدار ويلبسونه ويطلعونه من البلكونه
وكلا الحلين اردا من بعض .. والليك خرب ورق جدارن يدار غرفتيه ويدار غرفة شيخه  :26: 
قلت بنتهي وشكلي مابنتهي .. وابونا قالي مايتركب شي قبل ما يخلصون شغل الليك .

من عيوني يام علي بس اتريا افضى من هالحال وبنزلج صور قلتلج من كثرهن ارشفتهن 

ام عبادي هلا فديتج شحال الصغيرونه فديتها الله يخليها ياربي ويطرح فيها لبركه 
افا ما سميتوا ليش .. فديتها مزارعتنا الصغيره من تسمين خبرينا باسمها الله يحفظها .

ام وليد حياج الغاليه بأنتظار الصور كلنا عيون مترقبه  :6: 

ياجماعه الخير 
ان شاء الله من باجر بدخل التجمع عقب صلاة العصر .. 
بكون متواجده الصبح بس مابدخل التجمع .

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
افااااااااااااااا ياذا العلم  :19:  اشوف التجمع والقسم بكبره يصفر من البارحهم

مزارعات بارك الله فيكن 
لاتنسن انه هالموسم هو موسم لشتاء والزراعه والحدايق ما شاء الله تعج بكل الالوان 
لاتبخلن على القسم والتجمع بمشاركاتكن صور حدايقكن او مواضيع تخص هالموسم يزاكن الله خير 
ادري بمشاغلكن ولاكن حبيت اذكركن بضرورة المشاركه والتواجد من حين لحين وعدم ترك التجمع خالي عزيزاتي

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

اليوم طلعت لي فكرة بطبقها و بنزل لكم الصور و انتو قيموني

يا اما اني بكون عبقرية يا بكون خرفت  :18: 

الله يستر

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
ام شيخه انا اتريا صور ليوا ما نزلتيها ؟
علومي : سرنا انا وبو الشباب مشتل البوادي ادمان صار عندنا هالمشاتل متعنيين عشان تميتو شيري 
وتعلقت الفراولة فيني 
وبو الشباب يقول اشوف شيرة نفس السنترة صغيرة وثامرة شو رايج نشوفها ؟
نزل وخذ وحدة يتذوقها والهندي يقوله ب 170 ارباب واشوفلكن الريال يفر السنترة من حلجه خيبة حامضة ومرة 
وطلعنا والهندي بعده يمدح ويبا ينزل من السعر 
طولت السالفة عليكن 
خبرني بالعلوم الطيبة 
ام شيخه اعذريني اذا ما شاركت عندي شوية اشغال ابا اقضيها والصحة على قدي ياختيه

----------


## تراجي

هلا ومرحب غلاي رحمانيات انتي الاطيب فديت عمرج وكلهن هنيه ماشاءالله ماعليهم زود
مرحب ام عبدالله وصباحج الانوار غلاي
ام على يامساج الانوار غلاي فديتج
هلا غناتي ام شيخه تسلمين على البور وكلامج الطيب حبوبه
هلا غلاي ام وليد فديت روحج ولهت عليج العافيه 
هلا وغلاى ام عبادي فديت روحج
هانزادا فديتج غلاي ومرحب فيج والله يواليج الصحه والعافيه

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالخير 
شحالكن مزارعات عساكن بخير 

ياجماعة الخير ام جاسم حد يعرف علومها وليش ما تدخل مثل قبل .. ما احيدها تغيب عنا جذيه 
عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله 

ام وليد ياحي الله اللون الفوشي منور قطعن فينا انتي واروى الله يذكرها بالخير 
الحمدالله ان وحده فيكن ردت ونور التجمع باللون الفوشي .. بالمقابل العوده انقطعت ذا اللون البنفسجي 
الله يعودهن على خير .. الصور يام وليد بارك الله فيج .. 
وماعليج كلج ذوق فديتج وعندج افكار مبدعه .

ام منصور 
الله يعطيج العافيه .. العويج فيكن ياختيه مسموحه ادريبج ما بتقصرين 
انا خذت فراوله كبار ثنتين بعد حق تركيه وشيخه غير الشتل الي زرعتهن الكرتون فيه 15 شتله 
والسنتره يمكن بعدها صغيره علشان جذيهمره وحامضه .. راحت على الهندي 

تراجي حياج الله فديتج 

ام عبدالله وام عبادي وين داركن

علومي لليوم بايته طبعا الصبح ارابع للبيت والعصر في المينا 
مدرسة تركيه زارعه مع اليهال طماط وتقولي ماظهرت الشتله قلتلها مالقيتي غير الطماط 
قالتلي شو رايج تين ونزرع مع اليهال الي تشوفينه مناسب الهم قلتلها بيب العده وحددي يوم بنزرع وانا بيب حق اليهال هديه على مجهودهم في الزراعه شتل فراوله وبيبلكن انتن بعد علشان بتساعدن مع اليهال تمت تضحك تقولي يوم هي في اسكوتلند تحب تزرع الفراوله .. الجو حلو وبنظهر الصف برا وبتستانس تركوش .. يوم تشوف ورد الجهنمي طايح في الحضانه تلمه ويوم ترد البيت تقولي امي وردج طاح وشليته .
هاذي علومي اليوم والصور بحاول اليوم او باجر انزل الصور

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صباح الخيرات
نشيت اليوم و كلي حماس عسب أخلص شغل الحديقة و اصور لكم بس الوضع الصحي ما ساعدني مووووووووووووووووووول
حسيت ظهري متيبس و ريولي تعورني فأجلت باقي الشغل 
ما عليه تحملوني شوية ترا الكبر شين :18:

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساؤكم حب وبرد :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

حياكن الله ام وليد وام عبادي
سلامات سلامات يام وليد ما تشوفين شر تحملي على عمرج لاتجهدين عمرج 
ام عبادي بشرينا سميتوها بنوتتنا ولا بعدكم

----------


## um sheikha

وأخيراً .. صورx صور 
صور ليوا الي قدرت ايمعه من كثرهن متفرقات ما عرفت وين القى الي اباه 

ولشتاء وبيت الشعر حكايه .. مدفيات حق البرد ولا شرايكن 
مدفيات وايده بس مالقيتها من كثر الفولدرات الي مخزنه فيهن 







دياي مشوي على الفحم طريقة الشيف ام حمود





ليوا بشرت بالنبج قبل ماتنتهي الاجازه 



لبن بوش 



تركيه قلتلها سيري بدلي ولبسي غليظ لان الدنيا برد شوفن وين لبست القفازات 

تقولي امي انا نفس الديايه .

تعرفن العلاقه الحميمه بين البرد والذباب شي مش طبيعي عندنا في ليوا وما خليت شي اخر حل سويته 
ولقيته منفر له 



زوايا من بيتي

----------


## um sheikha

وهاذي فولتكن من ليوا 
عصير ليمون مع نعناع بماي غازي



وسويت

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
صباح الخير
حظي دخلت اصبح عليكم لقيت صور ام شيخه
ماشاء الله تبارك الله تصوير وحركات اكثر من رائعه ينفع تشاركين بمسابقة تصوير
وديايتنا تركوش عليها حركات تخليك تهجرين اجهزة الترفيه من كثر الوناسه
ربي يحفظها هي واختها وكل غالي ويرزقك برها حبيت ذا الديايه بقوه

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح النور والسرور على المزارعات الكسلانات 

قلت بلاقيهن متيمعات وبصبح عليهن .. لقيت الدار تهوي 

وعليج السلام والرحمه يام علي وصباح الورد 
اللهم امين فديتج اجمعين ان شاء الله 
ام الدياي عليها حركات فديتها .. علومج يام علي 


وينكن قلت انزلكن تتحمسن وتنزلن 

محد رد عليه بخصوص ام جاسم حد يعرف علومها يطمنا

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات الزراعه اشحالكن واعلومكن ....
ام شيخه تسلمين ع الصور الغاويه في ربوع ليوا وماشاءالله عليج قلنالج فنانه ههههههههههه

والحين دوري ,,,,,



هذي بيتزا ع الفحم تشجيع عشان تحطن كلكن صور ههههههههههه



وهذا الورد من انتاج حديقتي 



وهذي الخضروات من انتاج المزرعه 









والسموحه منكن ,,,,

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
صباح العسل
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ياروزه البيتزاء على النار خيال احسها طعم ثاني 
حلو المخبز من وين جبتيه وبكم مشروعي الجديد اذا جيت الامارات بشتري زيه
والورد حلو كثير انا العام الماضي اشتريت وجاني هدايا تسع جوريات ما عاش منهم للعام هذا الا وحده وما ادري وش لونها اتمنى ما تكون وردي لاني اكرهه 
انتي الوان ورودك روعه 
والخضار وما ادراك ما الخضار شي 
الله يهنيك بمزرعتك ويبارك لك فيها

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياصباح الورد على ام عبدالله وام علي 

تبارك الرحمن يام عبدالله شي شي التنور وبيتزا فيه لا ما نرووم عليكم ياهل دار الزين 
انا بعد اريد اعرف عنه كل شي وكيف الشغل فيه ونبا بالصور لو سمحتي  :7:  عجيب الصراحه 
ختيه ام حمود يوم شافته البارحه قالت نبا منه تخبري ربيعتج .. يله ياراعية الفناتك هاتي مافي جعبتك من علومن طيبه عنه .

الله يبارجلكم ياربي في زرعكم .. وما شاء الله على الجوريات فنانه انا من ماتن جورياتي ماخت غيرهن 


ام علي 
صوره ولو جبر خاطر 

ام جاسم
عرب عيونهم سود طمنونا عليج يزاهم الله خير
هذا الموسم مره لاحس ولا خبر يهون عليج التجمع

----------


## ميثانووبس

فنانات ربي يحفظكن
ام شيخه سؤال خارج الزراعه؟
اطقم الضيافه هذي من وين ؟وعكم؟


مشروعى الجديد عقولتكن خخخ

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله ام عبادي 
العيونج الحلوه فديتج .. من تاجره عبر البي بي
انسانه خلوقه وشغلها نظيف وراقي والله والكل سأل عن شغلها الله يبارجلها 
الاسعار سامحيني مادققت لاني طالبه اشياء وايده .. 
بطرشلج البن مالها والانستقرام وشوفي شغلها وسأليها .

----------


## xouaexo

هلا وغلا فديتكم والله 
اكيد ما تهونون عليه 
اخيرا حصلت لي مكان شبه مناسب للنت احتليته وبشوف خبر الدنيا 
امس يبا خبير من اتصالات قال كل شي تمام وما عرف العوق من وين 
شكلها جدران بيتنا اتسلحت واستوت ضد الاختراق من موجات النت 
الحين يالسه في الممر مثل الشحاته 
احلى شي حمدان يدورني بكل البيت وما يحصلني وناسه 
لا تضحكون حاولت اسوي رد مع اقتباس ما عرفت 
نسيت بليز ذكروني 
واكيد ابا اعادة تاهيل لنقل الصور

----------


## um sheikha

> هلا وغلا فديتكم والله 
> اكيد ما تهونون عليه 
> اخيرا حصلت لي مكان شبه مناسب للنت احتليته وبشوف خبر الدنيا 
> امس يبا خبير من اتصالات قال كل شي تمام وما عرف العوق من وين 
> شكلها جدران بيتنا اتسلحت واستوت ضد الاختراق من موجات النت 
> الحين يالسه في الممر مثل الشحاته 
> احلى شي حمدان يدورني بكل البيت وما يحصلني وناسه 
> لا تضحكون حاولت اسوي رد مع اقتباس ما عرفت 
> نسيت بليز ذكروني 
> واكيد ابا اعادة تاهيل لنقل الصور


يامرحبا الساع اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت بأم جاسم 
نور التجمع تروعنا عليج دعينا عسى المانع خير الحمدلله انكم بخير 
افتقدناج من دون لمسات لورا اشلي ترانا ماننفع 
علوم الحديقه والاجواء اللورا اشليه والافترنون تي .. شو زرعتي وشو ختي 
يله انتي جريم واحنا نستاهل ولا شو الراي يام علي .

----------


## um sheikha

مساكن ورد محمل بالنسائم البارده 

فوالتكن ادفن سويتلكن عصيده حاره 




وهاي حق ام علي بديتها لانها بعيده عنا  :7:

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
مرحبا الساع على قولتكم
ام شيخه ما تقصرين اشتهيته صدق اسدحي الطريقه حنا نسويه مع القرع مادري انتم زينا او لا
تصويرك فنان ماشاء الله تبارك الله تصوير جوال او كمره
ام جاسم هلا بك حنا قربنا ننسى التعامل معك من طول الزمن وينك حتى بالواتس اب فقدتك
بس الحمدلله انك بخير

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> مرحبا الساع على قولتكم
> ام شيخه ما تقصرين اشتهيته صدق اسدحي الطريقه حنا نسويه مع القرع مادري انتم زينا او لا
> تصويرك فنان ماشاء الله تبارك الله تصوير جوال او كمره
> ام جاسم هلا بك حنا قربنا ننسى التعامل معك من طول الزمن وينك حتى بالواتس اب فقدتك
> بس الحمدلله انك بخير


مرحبا مليون يام علي 
حاضرين للطيبين نسدحها
استخدمي الفنيال لقهوه وبتضبط معاج ان شاء الله 
اول شي تقلين الطحين لين يشقر
( تقلين الطحين يعني تحمصين الطحين في التاوه او الطابي او الجدر مادري ليش يقولن عندنا تقلين الطحين  :23: )
الخطووه الثانيه تحطين فنيالين ونص سكر في الجدر وتخلينه يذوب لين يحمر 
(حد يحب العصيده مسكره يحطون 3 او 4 فنايل انا اكتفي ب2 ونص فنيال )
من يحمر الشكر على قولتنا صبي فوقه تقريبا 5 كوبات ماي حار ( استخدم كوب المقادير قياس 1cup - هذا المقدار الي استخدمته ) وتحملي وانتي تصبين الماي على الشكر لانه الماي يطيش وحطي فوقه شويه زعفران وهيل مطحون الكميه الي تبينها يعني قرابة ملعقة شاي .. حركي الماي والشكر لين يذوب الشكر وعقب هاتي المضرب الكهربائي وخلي نوير تمسكلج المضرب وحطي قرابة الاربع فنايل طحين محمص.. هاااا هب مره وحده فنيال ورا فنيال ونوره تحرك بالمضرب لين يختلط الماي بالطحين عدل 
عاد انتي تتحكمين بسماكتها وحطي في بالج انها من تبرد تجمد يعني انا اخففها وسط مااخليها غليظه من تشتغلين وتوصلين لهالخطوه بتعرفين شو اقصد
يعني مش شرط اربع فنايل انتي تتحكمين في سماكتها اكثر او اقل 
نرجع لمرجوعنا اخترتي السماكه الي تبينها بعدها صبي عليها دهنه طيبه او سمنه الي تستخدمونها في الاكل بتحسينها وانتي تضربينها بالمضرب استوت سلسله شكلها مثل الصوره الثالثه الي في المله الصغيره
انزين بعد ماخلصنا من صب الدهنه شلي الجدر وحطيه على الضو يوم بتشوفينه فار شويه يعني يبقبق تحيدين العصيده ما تفور تبقبق شليها وصبياها في صحن التقديم ورشي عليه دهنيه شويه وهيل مطحون وبالهنا والعافيه 
والعصيده تشيخ بالدهنيه الطيبه .. هاذي اسرع طريقه لعمل العصيده ما تاخذ عشر دقايق اذا طبو عليج ضيوف طبعا اكون مقليه الطحين وحاطتنه في كيس واحفظه في الثلاجه .. هاذي سويتها بعد الغدا مباشره ماخذت عشر دقايق وحطيتها لهم وكان الجو باااااااااارد ودفوا بالعصيده 
العصيده تتسوا عندنا فواله وانسب اوقاتها في لشتاء عجيييبه وكلها سعرات حراريه ادفيج في لشتاء وهذا هو المطلوب  :7: 
وكل مكان وله طريقته وهاذي طريقتنا السريعه .. ولي الشيف اوصى بها عندنا ختيه ام حمود 
اليوم خدامتيه سوتها تميت اضحك عليها والله ضابطه معاها شافت ام حمود وعقب انا سويتها قالت اجرب وضبطت معاها عدل .

كيمرة الموبايل يام علي .. ابطحيلي طريقتكم بجربها .

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااام عليكن 
هاذي انا اتحرطم من الصبح  :12 (67): 
ما شاء الله اشوف زحمه على التجمع تبارك الرحمن 
ياجماعة الخير وحده وحده من كثر الحضور مارمت اقرا يبالي لين باجر وانا ارد عليكن  :4:

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شحالكم
كثر الله خيرك ام شيخه ما قصرتي بالتفصيل الله يعطيك العافيه بأذن الله اجربها
اما طريقتنا تبغى لها وقت 
تطبخين قرع اصفر حنا نقول عليه قرع مصر مادري من وين جايبين الاسم يمكن اهل مصر يزرعونه بكثره
اذا ذاب القرع وصار كانه مربى طبعنا يطبخ مع مويه وبهارات 
تحطين عليه طحين بر بدون تحميص
وتطبخينه لين يقول فكيني يعني يتجانس مع بعض كانه نوع واحد يعني مايبين الطحين من القرع وتكون النار قصيره وتحركينه بين فتره وفتره حتى ما يلصق على القدر
وتحمسين بصل مع زبده وتجمليه فيه وعادي فيه احد يكشن له بالاول بصل وسمن الي تحبين

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن واعلومكن ,,,,,,,,,,,

ام شيخه اسميها نقمه من الخاطر وين الزحمه هههههههههههههههه

ام شيخه وام علي سمحلي ع التاخير بخصوص التنور لانه يايني هديه من اخويه الله يسلمه واليوم وصلني الخبر من وين فقلت لازم اخبركن وانا ادري انه محد منكن موجود لكن مافيه صبر قلت بخبركن الله يسلمكن هو من دبي جاردن وسعره مابين 1700 و2000 ونحنا انسوي فيه البتزا الشهيره الي كل العايله تطلبها ولازم انسوي يوم عائلي حق البيتزا وبعد مشاوي وفوق احط الغوري اسوي جاهي حليب وان شاء الله بوافيكن بالصور 

ومشكوره ام شيخه ع العصيده نفس عصيدتنا وانا بعد اسوي نفس عصيده ام علي انسميها عصيدة البوبر لكن بدون البصل نصب الدهن الخنين فوقها

والحين تصبحن ع خير واحلام سعيده

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شحالكم
> كثر الله خيرك ام شيخه ما قصرتي بالتفصيل الله يعطيك العافيه بأذن الله اجربها
> اما طريقتنا تبغى لها وقت 
> تطبخين قرع اصفر حنا نقول عليه قرع مصر مادري من وين جايبين الاسم يمكن اهل مصر يزرعونه بكثره
> اذا ذاب القرع وصار كانه مربى طبعنا يطبخ مع مويه وبهارات 
> تحطين عليه طحين بر بدون تحميص
> وتطبخينه لين يقول فكيني يعني يتجانس مع بعض كانه نوع واحد يعني مايبين الطحين من القرع وتكون النار قصيره وتحركينه بين فتره وفتره حتى ما يلصق على القدر
> وتحمسين بصل مع زبده وتجمليه فيه وعادي فيه احد يكشن له بالاول بصل وسمن الي تحبين


وعليج السلام والرحمه .. بخير ربي يعافيج 
حاضرين للطيبين تامرين امر طويلة العمر كم ام علي عندنا .. بشوف كيف يسونها في اليوتيوب 
البارحه قريت ردج كد رقدت البنات بناتي وبنات ختيه في ثلاث وختج خلاويه هالايام حطيت شغلي الي ماخلصته والايباد والاب توب والمجلات على سريري ونسدحت ادور عصيدكم ولقيت حلقات ام حسن توها تقطع القرع واختج راحت في سابع نومه نشيت على صياح بنت ختيه لقيت ام حسن قاعده اترياني تبا تعلمني العصيده  :7:  
اتريا وصفه ثانيه من اطباقج المفضله يام علي قولي انتي انجحي في هاي وعقب بعلمج  :15: 




> مرحبا يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن واعلومكن ,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ام شيخه اسميها نقمه من الخاطر وين الزحمه هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ام شيخه وام علي سمحلي ع التاخير بخصوص التنور لانه يايني هديه من اخويه الله يسلمه واليوم وصلني الخبر من وين فقلت لازم اخبركن وانا ادري انه محد منكن موجود لكن مافيه صبر قلت بخبركن الله يسلمكن هو من دبي جاردن وسعره مابين 1700 و2000 ونحنا انسوي فيه البتزا الشهيره الي كل العايله تطلبها ولازم انسوي يوم عائلي حق البيتزا وبعد مشاوي وفوق احط الغوري اسوي جاهي حليب وان شاء الله بوافيكن بالصور 
> 
> ومشكوره ام شيخه ع العصيده نفس عصيدتنا وانا بعد اسوي نفس عصيده ام علي انسميها عصيدة البوبر لكن بدون البصل نصب الدهن الخنين فوقها
> 
> والحين تصبحن ع خير واحلام سعيده


حي الله ام عبدالله .. مبدعات التجمع صارن مبدعات نوع ثاني 
نعم نقيمه  :23:  
ياحافظ ياحافظ على ام عبدالله ..
تذكرته تذكرته كان مخشوش في ينب يوم كان محلهم في منتزه خليفه 
تستاهلين يام عبدالله الهديه والغيره محموده في هالمواضيع ولا شو الراي يام علي  :2:  
بشيرج لقيته في المينا البارحه عند ليرانيه يبيعه 200 والصغير الي وراه 180 .. صورته شيخه تقولي مال خالوه ام عبدالله احلى .. 



اخاف اوري الضو وخص عندي تركيه اكلت قلب وغير عيال خواتي اتروع حد يطيح عليها تنورج عجيب واليمر بعدي عن اليهال .. بسميه تنور ام عبدالله .. نتريا صور التنور الباقيه .

ام منصور طولتي بسم الله كل يوم اقول بتدخل طمنينا عليج 
ام عبادي انتوا بخير وصغيرونه شو حالها 
ام وليد علومج وعلوم الحمل 
ام جاسم تجمع تايم

----------


## xouaexo

واو شو الاخبار الطيبه 
الله يخلي الايرانيين اكيد اقصد مال المينا 
بخبر بنتي جوسي تشتري لي واحد 
ام شيخه لا تسيريت واتلميهم 
ومشكوره اتعلم على وصفة عصيدة البوبر 
بعدني ما جردنت فطامي اتسوي لي فوتو بوكت ادور فكره يديده تكسر الدنيا 
ابا مساعدتكم 
شو اتحبون مواضيع يديده هوم ميد

----------


## um sheikha

> واو شو الاخبار الطيبه 
> الله يخلي الايرانيين اكيد اقصد مال المينا 
> بخبر بنتي جوسي تشتري لي واحد 
> ام شيخه لا تسيريت واتلميهم 
> ومشكوره اتعلم على وصفة عصيدة البوبر 
> بعدني ما جردنت فطامي اتسوي لي فوتو بوكت ادور فكره يديده تكسر الدنيا 
> ابا مساعدتكم 
> شو اتحبون مواضيع يديده هوم ميد


لا لا لا لا ..اليوم زارتنا لبركه يام جاسم
ههههههه امحق وين الم خليني اخلص بيتي يصفر مسكين 
ياحافظ على الي يكسر الدنيا مانروم عليج يارولا اشلي الي تشوفينه مناسب نزليه 
يقول المثل من طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم .. هوم ميد ولا هاند ميد كله زين بعد انتشرط 
ولا شو تقولن يام علي وام عبدالله وام منصور وام عبادي وام وليد .. ام عفرا ويانا تراجي ربج ما نسحبتي 
ام خليفه من رايي ما فيج حيله يام خليفه  :2: .

----------


## um sheikha

نسيت اخبركن طرشت رساله خاصه لام خليفه يزاها الله خير وردت عليه 
ااتسلم عليكن كلكن وهي بخير ومتولهه عليكن 
وعلى سوالفكن وهي متابعه لنا .

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الاجواء اللندنيه

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير وصباح الضباب والاجواء اللنديه ع قولة ام شيخه 

ماشاء الله الايرانيه ماخلوا شي ماقلدوه بس حاسبن يوم بتاخذنه يمكن مايتحمل حراره وايد حسيته من الصوره انه خفيف 
والله يسلمج ام شيخه ويسلمها ام خليفه اشتقنالها وين هيه غاطه لاحس ولاخبر 

ام جاسم كل الي ايي من عندج مانتشرط ههههههههههههه
ام علي شفتي التنور منه في دبي ومنه في بوظبي وانتي اختاري 
ام عبادي اعلومج وعلوم البنوته الحلوه سميتها ولا بعج 
ام وليد بشري ماربيتي 
ام منصور وين انشاءالله خير طمنينا عليج الغاليه مالج بالعاده تغطين جذيه 

والبقيه الغايبه الكن احلى تحيه

----------


## ليندااااا

موووووضوع حلو 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
اخباركم كلكم من غير عدد لاني مستعجله
بس فرحت فيكم يوم رديتو
وابغى وصف سوق المينا بدقه متناهيه لايفوتكم متناهيه بالصميم
واذا عندكم اسواق مؤقته يعني تجي بس خميس

----------


## xouaexo

اتعلم بنضيعج وبنوصف لج بيت ام شيخه على اساس انه الطريج لمينا زايد

----------


## xouaexo

في البدايه بحط لكم صور من هنا وهناك 
عادي ادرب فيكم انتو خواتي وما بتنتقدوني 



يا رب سلم 


يا الهي انه اصعب مما توقعت 

فشلت بحاول مره ثانيه اتحملوني لين ما اسوي الموضوع الخطير مالي

----------


## ميميه88

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
لي عوده ان شاء الله بصور

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
ما شاء الله عليكن كلتن عصيدة ام شيخه وبيتزا فالفحم شكلها عجييب 
انا كنت تعبانه زجام وحمى وبهدلتني الله لا ييبها لكن 
الحمد لله على كل حال الحين صرنا احسن وطلعنا رحله فالبر 
وبنزل الصور اذا الله راد 
الله يعطيكن العافيه خواتي وانا اقرا كنت مخزنه ردود فمخي ياكثرهن ويوم بديت اكتب اختفن الكبر شين 
مب قادرة ايلس من ظهري وايد يعورني بسير اخذ الكالسيوم احسن لي 
وسمحولي

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> اخباركم كلكم من غير عدد لاني مستعجله
> بس فرحت فيكم يوم رديتو
> وابغى وصف سوق المينا بدقه متناهيه لايفوتكم متناهيه بالصميم
> واذا عندكم اسواق مؤقته يعني تجي بس خميس


حي الله ام علي 
سامحيني فديتج كنت مشغوله مع ابونا راجع من السفر .. 
افا عليج انتي بس الي تامرين فيه من المينا يوصلج ما يحتاي تتعنين ..
مريتوا علينا ولا بعدكوا .




> اتعلم بنضيعج وبنوصف لج بيت ام شيخه على اساس انه الطريج لمينا زايد


انتي لو ماقلتيلها بنضيعج جان زين ..
اباها تدخل حدود بوظبي بحدلها من الاتجاهات الاربع وبسوي عليهم حضر خروج من العاصمه :15: 




> في البدايه بحط لكم صور من هنا وهناك 
> عادي ادرب فيكم انتو خواتي وما بتنتقدوني 
> 
> 
> 
> يا رب سلم 
> 
> 
> يا الهي انه اصعب مما توقعت 
> ...


ادربي فديتج .. 
يزاج على الله يام جاسم خافي الله فينا
اشوفني اسير في متن خبرتوا ناس تمتن من شوف الكيك والحلويات
ام علي وام عبدالله تعالن بنسوي رجيم شوف بتدمرنا ام جاسم نتهلع ونمتن  :18: .




> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> لي عوده ان شاء الله بصور


ما شاء الله .. ميميه عندنا يامرحبا الساع 
بأنتظار الصور عزيزتي .




> مساء الخير 
> ما شاء الله عليكن كلتن عصيدة ام شيخه وبيتزا فالفحم شكلها عجييب 
> انا كنت تعبانه زجام وحمى وبهدلتني الله لا ييبها لكن 
> الحمد لله على كل حال الحين صرنا احسن وطلعنا رحله فالبر 
> وبنزل الصور اذا الله راد 
> الله يعطيكن العافيه خواتي وانا اقرا كنت مخزنه ردود فمخي ياكثرهن ويوم بديت اكتب اختفن الكبر شين 
> مب قادرة ايلس من ظهري وايد يعورني بسير اخذ الكالسيوم احسن لي 
> وسمحولي


يامرحبا الساع بأم منصور سلامات فديتج ما تشوفين شر اجر وعافيه ياربي 
انا عادتني تركيه والبارحه زادت عليه كحه وزجمه الله ياجرنا .
 :18:  قنالج الكبر شين ياختيه .. لا تقعدين وايد يام منصور ارتاحي الا ويع الظهر الله المستعان 
الله يشفيج ياربي .

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
علومكم
حركات ام شيخه نائبة مديرة عالم حواء ... مبروك عساه خير لك 
ترى اليوم شفته اذا كانت من قبل فالعتب على النظر

ام جاسم ضيعيني على بيتك ولا كريم من مال غيرك ههههههه
بس ماشوفكم دليتوني لا تضييع ولا غيره

هنزادا سالمتك ما تشوفين شر يالغاليه وجع الظهر عندي وعندك خير طلع عندي هشاشة عظام واحيانا ما اقدر انقلب وانا على الفراش الله يشفيني ويشفيك وكل موجوع

----------


## um sheikha

هلا ام علي 
الله يبارج فيج فديتج .. اتغاضي عن الي شفتيه اقري بس ام شيخه 
ما قلتيلي متى بتون بوظبي حددي .. بترياج في المينا وعقبها بخطفج 
ما تشوفين شر بعدج صغيره على هشاشة العظام يام علي

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ياقلبي عليك ام شيخه ماتقصرين بس جيتي ايام معدوده اخذا اغراضي واحيانا ما اكملها من ضيق الوقت وابوظبي حاطين عليها اكس ابو علي يقول طريقها طويل
بس الله يخليكم الي تعرف وصف المينا تقولي 
واذا محتاجين شي من عمان قولو لي اجيبه معي ونتقابل في المينا او آي مكان وسلمكم اياه

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا انبغي ورد جوري مال عمان  :Smile:  حلوة وطيبه واستاهل خخخههههه

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
اخيرا نزلنا الصور ولو انها قليله بس لازم تعذرني وتتقبلن مني حتى لو القليل 





هي الله يطول بعماركن الفراوله ما غيرتها من الاوعيه اللي اشتريتهن بها 




زرعنا البطاطس ان شاء الله ينتج 




الطماط اللي انا شتلته مانجح بو الشباب فاجاني بكمن شتله وهذي بوادرهن 




البصل 




وهذا المنظر من رحلتنا يوم الجمعه 



وهذي الثلاث وردات اهداء مني للتجمع الحلو 

والسموحة

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> ياقلبي عليك ام شيخه ماتقصرين بس جيتي ايام معدوده اخذا اغراضي واحيانا ما اكملها من ضيق الوقت وابوظبي حاطين عليها اكس ابو علي يقول طريقها طويل
> بس الله يخليكم الي تعرف وصف المينا تقولي 
> واذا محتاجين شي من عمان قولو لي اجيبه معي ونتقابل في المينا او آي مكان وسلمكم اياه


وعليج السلام والرحمه يام علي 
افا ياذا العلم  :24:  ..اكس مره وحده على العاصمه 
فديتج يام علي المينا اول بوظبي .. بنزلج بالصور بدرب المينا ان شاء الله اليوم 
تسلمين فديتج ما تقصرين مانبا الا سلامتج يام علي .. انتي جان توصين شي من بوظبي خبريني فيه اجهزه قبل ما تين.




> انا انبغي ورد جوري مال عمان  حلوة وطيبه واستاهل خخخههههه


نعم تستاهلين كل خير

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير 
> اخيرا نزلنا الصور ولو انها قليله بس لازم تعذرني وتتقبلن مني حتى لو القليل 
> افا عليج ماقصرتي 
> 
> 
> 
> هي الله يطول بعماركن الفراوله ما غيرتها من الاوعيه اللي اشتريتهن بها 
> وانا بعد ما تقيقت احطها في احواض ثانيه داستنها تحت الشير 
> 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

هلو اشحالكم صبايا 
اولا نبارك المنصب اليديد لخويتنا ام شيخه تساهلين كل خير 
بعدين عن الحركات ادخلو موضوعي وشوفوا الصور وعقب سووا رجيم 
ام شيخه ما اعرف احط الرابط حطي لي اياه اتفائل فيج بتزيد الردود ايدج مبروكه 
هانزادا شو ها الزراعه الحلوه 
ام على ما يخصني ام شيخه الوحيده فينا ظبيانيه ولا جان يبتج بيتنا في الاماره الباسمه

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله ام جاسم .. الله يبارج فيج ياربي كملت شهرين وشوي  :2:  
حاضرين للطيبين بحطه الرابط وبصغر الصور ماطات الصفحه شوي

----------


## um sheikha

حديقتي تناغم الوان الزهور وفن التقديم 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1124320
حياكن الله

----------


## um sheikha

ام علي طريج الشيخ خليفه بن زايد اليديد يدخلج للمينا على طول 

انتي يايه من دبي بعدها الشهامه بعدها الباهيه 


بعدها تاخذين الجسر يمين على طريج الشيخ زايد اليديد بتمرين على جزيزة ياس 




الجسر يربط طريج الشيخ خليفه بن زايد مع المينا الحر ابوظبي 




المستطيل الاحمر يدل على مشتل المينا

----------


## اتعلم

> انا انبغي ورد جوري مال عمان  حلوة وطيبه واستاهل خخخههههه


كم عمرج ياالغاليه وهل انتي بيضاء البشره هههههههه
ذكرتيني بمراسلات الزواج 
لكن تستاهلين كل خير بس قولي لي على المكان الي تبغين اقابلك او مكان بيتك ولا يصير بعيد لان ابو علي يرفض يوديني 

ام شيخه كانك تقولين ان الميناء في ابوظبي بس الله يطول بعمرك دايماً تفيديني الله يجزاك خير وادري فيك كريمه هذا طبعكم ياهل الامارات 

هنزادا ما قصرتي يالحبيبه مشكوره على الورود وتتهنيين في زراعتك ماشاء الله عليك

انا اشتريت متسلقه روعة تعطي لونيين ابيض واحمر وزرعت ورد بنفس طلع حلو وفيه انواع لسى ما طلعت ورودهم بس الشجر طلع بس يا خساره هي هي ما اقدر انزل صور وش رايكم تجون عندي على الانستقرام اوريكم وترجعون لقسمكم ههههه

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام علي
اسولف الغاليه بس جوري عمان يمدحونه
ويقولون ممنوع يطلع برع عمان
صح هالمعلومة؟

----------


## اتعلم

هلا حبيبتي ميثا بس حددي لي المكان وانا اشوف اذا مب ممنوع اجيب واذا ممنوع منك السموحه او اطلبي شي ثاني 

وين باقي الحريم اسدحو طلباتكم وخبروني بمكاناتكم

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ام علي طريج الشيخ خليفه بن زايد اليديد يدخلج للمينا على طول 
> 
> انتي يايه من دبي بعدها الشهامه بعدها الباهيه 
> 
> 
> بعدها تاخذين الجسر يمين على طريج الشيخ زايد اليديد بتمرين على جزيزة ياس 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكراا على التوضيح ياام شيخه

اتصدقين قبل اسبوعين راده من جزيرة ياس كنت في ايس

وخطفت صوب الميناء وتذكرت الزراعه بس ماشفت مشاتل الا بحر وسفن فـ قلت يمكن بقعه ثانيه

 :15:  يلا مع الايام بعرف مكانه

المهم الحين اندليت ورسان ومشاتل دبي

----------


## um sheikha

افا ياذا العلم يام علي 
المينا وين ثره الا في العاصمه بوظبي قلت الحين بتقولين إليه 
لبيه ياللي لو طلبني ألبيه للعاصمه حافي ولو دربه خبوت 
افااااااا مابغيتها منج .. انزين قوليلي شو الي تبينه علشان اجهزه لج من المينا او بوظبي .
ام على  :20: 
نستقرام لا لا لا اخاف عليج حالتج ادهورت ياختيه انستقرام يام علي قلبي الصغير لايتحمل 
طرشيلي نستقرامج يالنستقراميه يالخطيره 



أم مغاوي 
العفو فديتج ويامرحبا الساع فيكم ياهل دار الزين العاصمه تنور 
امشي على الخريطه ومن توصلين الدوار لاحظيه اول دوار عقب سوق الخضره خذيه
يسار وبتدخلين بوابه شبك ..مره في ويهج المحلات على اليمين ليرانيه وعلى اليسار المشاتل .

----------


## اتعلم

حبيبتي ام شيخه مب بيدي لو على جيت ركض بس ابونا ما يحب البعد لكن ابقوله عن سوق الارانيين يمكن يعجبه لكن المشاتل يقول ما يستاهل المشوار

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله بالخير والسرور اشحالكن 
ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج ماقصرتي في الخرايط والتوضيح حق ام علي والكل بيستفيد منهن 
ام منصور الحمد لله ع السلامه وتبارك الله ع الزراعه وبالعافيه الفراوله 
ام علي انتي متى بتين الامارات قربي صوبنا تراها العين ع الدرب ماتضيع هههههههههههه
ام جاسم ماشاء الله منوره التجمع 
ام عبادي اعلومج واعلومها الكتكوته 

وتحيه للجميع

----------


## ميثانووبس

متولهة عليكم الغاليات :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح النور والسرور على المزارعات النشيطات 

ام عبادي وحنا متولهين عليج الله الشاهد مفتقدين فراشة التجمع 

علومكن ياحلوات .. بتصدقن اني من اسبوع ماشفت الحديقه ولا ادري بعلومها  :24:

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات اشحالكن ,,,,
ومبروكه الرحمه عليكم ,,,,
وينكن الجو غاوي ويباله يلسه وتصوير في الحديقه وتنزيل الصور في التجمع ,,,,,,,,,,,,

هلا ام شيخه منوره افاااا ليش عاد كله ولا الحواطه في الحديقه 
ام عبادي تشتاقلج العافيه

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم اخباركم 
ماشاء الله وش ها الاجواء عندكم امطار وخيرات الله ينفع بها البلاد والعباد وربيعكم شي ثاني 
من يوم الخميس ندور بالبر ما رحت ولا سوق 
ميثا حتى حنا تولهنا عليك وعلى القموره الصغنونه

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام علي انتى في الامارات؟
وين سكنتي؟

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ياحلوات ....
بما انه الجو اليوم روعه فحبيت اخذلكن كمن صوره من حديقتيه 
























والسموحه

----------


## هانزادا

ما شاء الله عليج ياروزه 
الله يهنيج فزراعتج وبيتج الحلو 
افا يام شيخه كله ولا الحديقه اذا ما تمشينا فيها كل يوم نحس انه شي ناقصنا 
الا اذا الوحدة مريضه فهذا شي ثاني 
ام علي وين سكنتي فالامارات خبرينا يمكن نزورج

----------


## اتعلم

انا ساكنه في الشارقه بشقق سبارك الله يحييكن عندي حتى اليوم ما طلعت نوره عندها اسايمنت 
وجلسنا تفضلن عندي حياكن
وبخبركن من يوم الاحد ست ايام ازرعن آي شي في بالكن ينجح عشان تقلبات الجو ترى الكلام علمي ازرعن ونبسطن بالنتائج 
وتشرف بزيارتكم مرحبا الساع

----------


## اتعلم

انا ساكنه في الشارقه بشقق سبارك الله يحييكن عندي حتى اليوم ما طلعت نوره عندها اسايمنت 
وجلسنا تفضلن عندي حياكن
وبخبركن من يوم الاحد ست ايام ازرعن آي شي في بالكن ينجح عشان تقلبات الجو ترى الكلام علمي ازرعن ونبسطن بالنتائج 
وتشرف بزيارتكم مرحبا الساع

----------


## اتعلم

متزن ماشاء الله زراعتك روعه تتهنين فيها يارب 
وجوكم خيال الله لا يغير عليكم الا بالزياده والخير

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير 
ما شاء الله عليج يام عبدالله تبارك الرحمن 
على الحديقه هذا برتقال ولا صنطر 

ام منصور حياج الله 
ياختيه الغزاله مش رايقه على قولتهم حتى باب الحديقه ما فتحته خير شر من اخر مره سكرته فيه من اسبوعين

حي الله ام علي اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت 
نورت الامارات والشارقه تحديدا عقبال ما تنور بوظبي  :2:  عاد اذا راضى ابوكم على بوظبي

----------


## ميثانووبس

منورة الشارجه يا ام علي :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

من اربع ايام غاطات
شوه السالفه؟
لازم انزل صور حديقتيه وانشطكن

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 

وينكن ؟ شو فيكن ؟ 

صدقتي ميثا حطي صور وبتشوفي الكل فجاه بيتنشط

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله عليك هنزادا وين الجيه مو قلتي بتجين لي بالشقه
غريبه غياب ام شيخه مب معقول

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير خواتي شحالكن ؟ 
وشو جديدكم ؟ 
بغيت اسالكن عن شجرة الشريفه ابا ازرعها وين بحصلها ؟؟؟

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
اخباركم
الي يعرف عن ام شيخه شئ يطمنا عسى ربي يطمن قلوبكم

----------


## ميثانووبس

غريبه وين اختفت ام شيخه؟

----------


## تراجي

السلام عليكم مرحب خوياتي اشحالكم عسكم بخير ونعمه والسلام للجميع ميثانووبس لام شيخه واتعلم وهانزاد ومتزن روزه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن مزرعتج جميله 
الله يهنيج بها 
خواتي تولهت عليكم وايد من فتره مادشيت القسم حبيت اسلم عليكم وعسى ربي يحفظكم

----------


## ميثانووبس

وينج تراجى اختفيتي؟

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير للجميع 
وينكن التجمع صاخ صخه مره وحده 
ام شيخه عسى المانع خير

----------


## تراجي

هلا حبيبتي ميثانو وبس فديت روحج يا الغاليه قبضني الم براسي ودوخه مدري من الاذون رحت مستشفى النور وشافي الدكتوروقالي تعاليلي في المفرق وخذت موعد في مستشفى المفرق وظهر الدكتور عنده مؤتمر والحين باخذ موعد ثاني هذي الدوخه مخبله فيني وسويت اشعه للجيوب الانفيه مادري لاعصاب من الدسك مدري والله الله المستعان
اخباركم انتو هانزادا اخبارج شو مسوين

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,,,
اشحالكن ياحلوات وحشتوني والله واتولهت عليكن كلكن 
شوفيه التجمع هادي مافيه اعلوم ولاصور نبغي صوره ولو جبر خاطر ياحلوات

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
علومكن حبيباتي 
المفروض انا اقل وحده اشارك فالتجمع لاني ما اقدر ايلس وايد من ظهري 
ولا اعرف انزل صور وفيه سبب بعد بس بخبركم به فوقته 

اما على الصعيد الزراعي من كم يوم سمدت الزراعه اللي عندي كلها وبو الشباب يقول خيستي البقعه كل يوم وسمدتي 

واليوم باذن الله بزرع البطيخ اللي ناويه تزرع يالله تشد حيلها 

ام شيخه شكله بسبب تصليحات البيت ما بنشوفها هالايام 

ان شاء الله اطل علينا جريب تولهنا عليها

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساء الخير 
علومكن حبيباتي

----------


## هانزادا

> مساء الخير 
> علومكن حبيباتي


ما شاء الله على الورود الحلوة 
من وين خذتي اللي بالصورة الثانية ؟

----------


## متزن روزه

صبحكن الله الخير

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن عزيزاتي .. بجد تولهت عليكن وحده وحده 
سامحوني انشغلت مع ختيه ام سعيد كانت حامل مع ام عبادي وام وليد 
ربت ويانا ضاعن فديتج الله يحفظه 
اكيد ام وليد ربت ما يانا علم عنها

علومكن شو وين اشوف محد كلن اجز يله اتنشطن 
بتصدقن اني ما قعدت في حديقتي من شهر وشوي الهبماه ازهرة الحمدلله لاول مره واللومي ازهر
طباخي يقولي مدام زياده مشغول انتي ما يشوف حديقه من زمان .. ضميري بروحه يأنبني ويزيدني بعد 
المهم قررت اني ما اتلوم وايد لان الامور كله اتلخبتطت عليه بسبت التغير الداخلي وبعدني ماخلصت 
وين بخلص الله المستعان مايباله حد متفيج 

المهم هاتن علومكن وحده وحده .

----------


## اتعلم

وعليكم السلام وحمة الله وبركاته 
من طول الغيبات جاب عيال اذا ولد او بنت مبروك ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يجعله عبداً صالح ومن حفظة القرآن والحمد لله على سلامة امه

----------


## ميثانووبس

اهلين جميعا
ام وليد جابت ولد بعد :Smile: 

هانزادا: حذتها من هومز ار اس :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

ما شاء الله ام شيخه تولهنا عليج 
مبروك ما ياكم 
عقبالنا  :2: 
عندنا علوم وايد ام شيخه بس بالصور باذن الله

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
اشحالكن وشوه اخباركن واعلومكن ,,,,,,,

حشى صدق عين وماصلت ع النبي شوه استوى في التجمع ماله حس ولانشاط 
ام شيخه وينج بسج غياب 
ام وليد الحمدلله ع السلامه ومبروك ماياج 
ام جاسم وينج 
ام علي وام عبادي وام منصور مامقصرات الله يعطيكن العافيه

----------


## أم مغاوي

مبروووووووك للخوات اللي ولدن الف مبرووك


تسلن بهذه المقاطع

اقامت بلدية العين مسابقة اجمل حديقه منزليه

وهذه الحديقه الفائزه

اظاهر لسنه2012 







المقطع الثاني

حديقه فائزه في امارة الشارقه

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم ..
صور× صور  :35: 





محصول الطماط 














هذي الاجراس اللون الوردي 




الجوافه كبرت 




واخيراً حصلنا على اللبلابه بس وياها ياسمينه .. ما قدرنا نفرق بينهن ..




هذا المكان فيه شجرة الياس وحماض وشجرة للظل تشبه البونسيانا 




النبج 




الزعتر 




انتاجنا من الطماط 



..... النهايه^0^


والسموحه عالقصور  :Smile:

----------


## أم مغاوي

حلوووين الوررود ياهانزادا الوانهم جميله

بالعافيه عليكم محصول بيتكم  :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

عيونج الحلوة ام مغاوي 
الله يعافيج

----------


## ميثانووبس

حلوين
بس هالشتله من وين؟

----------


## اتعلم

http://www.azkary.com

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
ميثا شحالج ؟ وشحال البيبي ؟ 
هذي اخذتها من عند وحده من صديقاتي يابت البذور من الخارج بس الحين كل وحده تسوي من عندها 
يعني تقريبا كل زهره تتفتح تاخذ اسبوع لين تذبل وعقب تسكر وتسوي البذور

----------


## ميثانووبس

ابغي منها :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
ما تغلا عليج حبيبتي يوم بتسوي البذور بخبرج وبنتواصل باذن الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

تصدقين طفت في واحد من الشوارع وشفتها
بس ابو العيال رفض ينزل اييب لي منها ههههه قال فضحه

تسلمين هانزادا  :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

صدقتي موجوده فالعين 
بس لو المكان صعب شوي هو نفس الحديقه بس مستحيل تنزلين لانه عالشارع 
اذا نفس المكان اللي اعرفه 
ولا يهمج حبيبتي موجود اصلا منظره فالبيت احلى طالع

----------


## WATMOR



----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
شحالكن حبيباتي ؟ 
ولهت عليكن ام شيخه من طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم 
نتريا يديدج

----------


## هبوشة~

السلالالام عليكم ممكن ادخل
ولا ها البيت مخصص للمتزوجات بس
تران بعد ماعرست ههههه
المهم لقيت بيت في الحدائق
تراني اموووووووووووووووت في النبات حتى امي دايم تصرخ وكمان زوجه اخوي تقول ليتك درستي زراعه مو بيولوجيا ههههههههه
المهم كيف امووووركم

----------


## هبوشة~

هنزادا حلو الطماطم
انا عندي نباتات بس ما اعرف اسمها لانو بالدارجه
بس ان شاء الله احط لكم كم صوره هني

----------


## هانزادا

> السلالالام عليكم ممكن ادخل
> ولا ها البيت مخصص للمتزوجات بس
> تران بعد ماعرست ههههه
> المهم لقيت بيت في الحدائق
> تراني اموووووووووووووووت في النبات حتى امي دايم تصرخ وكمان زوجه اخوي تقول ليتك درستي زراعه مو بيولوجيا ههههههههه
> المهم كيف امووووركم


ياهلا ومرحبا بج اختي هبوشه 
عادي حبيبتي نبغيج ويانا حتى لو عزابيه 
ونتريا الصور

----------


## هبوشة~

الله يسلمك يالغلا
اوكي يقلبي
بس عندي سوال كيف اطلع الصور هوووووووووووووووون هههههههه

----------


## ميثانووبس

تولهت عليكن
وينكن؟

----------


## هانزادا

هبوشه ما لقيتي الا تساليني انا على حظج عاد انا ما اعرف انزل صور 
اللي ينزلن لي صور بناتي 
والكل تقريبا يعرفون الا انا  :3:

----------


## هبوشة~

ههه عاد
ماعلينا يارب البنات يجاوبوني
والله من سجلت ابي احط اشياء بس للاسف ما اعرف لانو مافي مركز تحميل هون

----------


## candy box

للرفع

----------


## هانزادا

> ههه عاد
> ماعلينا يارب البنات يجاوبوني
> والله من سجلت ابي احط اشياء بس للاسف ما اعرف لانو مافي مركز تحميل هون


هذا رابط مركز تحميل 

http://www.gulfup.com/

----------


## هبوشة~

مشكورة هنزادا راح احاول ان شاء الله
اليوم شريت شجره القرنفل هاه وش رايكم فيها
ووين تنفع
راح احاول اوصف لكم بيتنا
احنا طبعا مختلفييييييييين عنكم في البنيان
احنا لمن تدخلي تلاقي حوش صغير مثل السوريين وحاطين فيه نبات
وورا البيت كمان حوش شوي كبير ومخليين مساحه للزرع

----------


## ميثانووبس

لا غياب ام شيخه مب طبيعي

----------


## اتعلم

http://www.azkary.com

----------


## اتعلم

حصل خطاء في الرابط

----------


## هانزادا

للرفع  :12 (98):

----------


## اتعلم

هل تسمح قوانين المنتدى بوضع رابط لمنتدى آخر

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن ياحلوات اشحالكن واعلومكن

----------


## M!SS UAE

ماشاء الله
موفقات

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

خاطري اتزوريني وتشورين علي بحديقة بيتي 
مب عاجبتني موووول

----------


## ميثانووبس

لا يا ام علي
ممنوع

----------


## هانزادا

استغفرالله العظيم استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا أم منصور. وأم عبادي شوفن الرساله الي طرشتها وخبرني

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
ام عبدالله شحالج ؟ 
اي رساله ؟ ما وصلني شي  :10:

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا الغاليه بخير الله يسلمج. طرشتها مره ثانيه

----------


## مهره بوظبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشاء الله صوركن حلوه والأجمل ترتيبكن واهتمامكم في المزروعات المختلفة 

سواء كانت ورود ولا خضار ولا فواكه 
أنا احب الزرع بس المشكله ساكنه بيت أجار وحوشي مبلط باسكو 
شوتنصحني أبا أحط أحواض واغير من شكل الحوش 
ربي يعطيكن الصحه والعافيه على هالمجهود الطيب

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا مهره
اللحين مب وقت الزراعه..اصبري لين شهر 9
وكونى ويانا في التجمع
وبنخبرج شوه بنبدا نزرع

----------


## مهره بوظبي

مرحبا ياحلوات. اليوم رحت أتمشئ ومرئت الميناء 
الصراحه ماقاومت الروايح الحلوه. 
خذتلي حبتين ياسمين 
ونعناع وزعتر وروزماري 
بتعلم غلصور وبحطلكن صور 
طمنوني. عليكن شو تسوون فالصيف 
الله يقويكن

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
من زمان ما شاركت حتى لو افتح التجمع صراحه ما اقدر ارد 
الله رزقني بولد الحمد لله 
الحين محد يقدر يزرع اي شي حتى الحديقة ما نشوفها الا من بعيد 
السموحه منكن كل ما اقدر ادش التجمع برد عليكم

----------


## ميثانووبس

مبروووووووووووووووووووك الغاليه

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا اشحالكن والله قلبي يعورني يوم ادخل التجمع واشوفه جذيه سبحان الله كيف كان التجمع منتعش 

والحمد لله ع السلامه أم منصور ومبروك ماياج والسموحه منج توني اعرف

----------


## اتعلم

مبروك عليكم الشهر حبيباتي الله يجعلنا من صوامه وقوامه 
مبروك ام منصور الولد الجديد الله يجعله من عباده الصالحين ومن حفظة كتابه

----------


## مروحة حيل

الف مبرووووك على مولود اليديد

----------


## هانزادا

الله يبارك فيكم حبايبي 
اللي تبا تضيفني على الانستقرام مرحبا بها 
هذا يوزري @sskralshamsi

----------


## ميثانووبس

غياب ام شيخه مب طبيعي

----------


## ميثانووبس

بنات يا حلوات
انا قررت افتح تجمع جديد للحديقه
من الاحد باذن الله
شدوا الهمة ولازم نحفظ الامانه زين
وننتظر عودة ام شيخه بعد سباتنا  :Smile: 

اللي بتتفاعل ويايه تسجل حضور  :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

صح النوم :Smile:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير على أحلى وردات
ان شاء الله ما تكونن نسيتوني لأني قطعت لفترة طويييييييييييييييلة عنكن 
كانت عندي ظروف و الحمد لله
أنا الله رزقني بزيود و عمره الحينه 9 شهور 
و ان شاء الله ربي يقدرني و أرد لكم شرات أول و أحسن لأن حتى حديقتي من ربيت أهملتها 
ان شاء الله بوافيكن بجديدي لأني ناوية ارد اشتغل فيها مرة ثانية

----------

